# Авиация > До 1945 >  Советская Авиация в огненные годы войны. Ссылки, фотографии.

## Холостяк

Советская Авиация в огненные годы войны. Ссылки, фотографии.
По Интернету нашел много интересных материалов по Советской Авиации в годы Отечественной войны. Многообразие ресурсов... Некоторая информация повторяются, но есть действительно стоящие нашего внимания сайты и материалы.
Вот ссылка, я ее уже выкладывал, но те кто не читал загляните:

*Воспоминания Советских летчиков:*

http://www.library.by/portalus/modul.../pilots_r.html

*Война в воздухе:*

http://www.world-war.ru/cat_index_133.html

Нашел множество фотографий на "забугорных" сайтах. Особо хочу выделить фото сбитых наших самолетов... Снимки из множества разных источников... Страшные фотографии. По ним видно, что "рубилово" было ужастное... Начинаю выкладывать эти фото сериями... На них стоит посмотреть...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще пяток....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю следующей пятеркой... Все фотографии сделаны немцами...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще ссылки на хорошие ресурсы:

http://www.wio.ru/

http://ww2-aircraft.com/photogallery.html

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии:

http://ww2db.com/photo.php?list=A

http://www.aeronautics.ru/archive/ww...05/page_01.htm

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Ссылка на историческое дополнение к сайту МО РФ...



http://victory.mil.ru/form/uniform/02/index.html

----------


## Холостяк

Плакаты о Советской Авиации.....

----------


## Холостяк

Плакаты о Советской Авиации..... продолжаю...

----------


## Холостяк

Плакаты о Советской Авиации..... и еще....

----------


## Холостяк

Плакаты о Советской Авиации..... продолжаю еще...

----------


## Холостяк

Плакаты о Советской Авиации..... еще немножко...

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Хожу по вашим темам почти как "ведомый".Дополню тему некоторыми фото униформа военлета ВВС РККА 30-х годов и маленькой биографией Героя Советского Союза Масич Виктора

----------


## alexvolf

Что-то привязать фото не получилось.Пробую еще раз

----------


## alexvolf

И  биография Масич Виктора Григорьевича.Год рождения 1917г в Хабаровске. В 1935г по путевке Комсомола был направлен в Качинское авиаучилище которое закончил в 1938г Зимняя война с финами застала летчика под Ленинградом.Совершил 53 боевых вылета на И-153.Уничтожил три самолета "белофинов". 7 апреля  1940г удостоен звания Герой Советского Союза за № 327.C 1941 по 1947гг на испытательной работе в НИИ ВВС.Погиб 10 августа 1947г.
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Масич Виктор Григорьевич

----------


## Холостяк

> И биография Масич Виктора Григорьевича.Год рождения 1917г в Хабаровске. В 1935г по путевке Комсомола был направлен в Качинское авиаучилище которое закончил в 1938г Зимняя война с финами застала летчика под Ленинградом.Совершил 53 боевых вылета на И-153.Уничтожил три самолета "белофинов". 7 апреля 1940г удостоен звания Герой Советского Союза за № 327.C 1941 по 1947гг на испытательной работе в НИИ ВВС.Погиб 10 августа 1947г.
> С уважением


Обалденная фотография!
Особая "песня" - чубчик! Летчик , видимо еще тот щёголь! 
Ладно форма сидит!
Герой!

Орден Ленина из второй серии. Образца 1934 года. Орден изготавливался из золота. Серебрянное покрытие было нанесено на центральную часть с изображением Ленина.


Золотая звезда первых выпусков. 1939 года. Изготовлена из золота, колодка из серебра...




Потом знак летчика истребителя... Но знак не образца 1938 года... Более ранний. Знак образца 1938 года есть в галерее на сайте. 
Этот же сейчас очень редчайший знак!
На сегодняшний день авиационные знаки довоенных образцов встречаются крайне редко, так как немногим из летчиков, закончивших училища до 1941 года, удалось дожить до конца войны. 




И портупея!!! 
Шикарно!!!

----------


## alexvolf

Несколько фотографий А.И.Покрышкина фото №1 декабрь 1941г фото №2 август 1944г 1-й Украинский фронт, далее документы на Героя Советского Союза Спириденко Николая Кузьмича

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Раз Вы начали эту ветку предлагаю всем участникам форума постить сюда фотографии по принципу "что,где,когда,кто и с кем"(получилось как у поручика Ржевского) вообщим попытатся прокомментировать события,а так получается галерея бессмысленных картинок особенно с западных сайтов.Думаю что участники форума поддержат.Продолжим -военной присягой.

----------


## Холостяк

У Покрышкина на фото, на лацкане кармана, очень интересная награда... Это врученная ему в июне 1943 года Президентом США медаль "За выдающиеся заслуги". Медаль вручается только в военные годы и только лично Президентом США...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disting...dal_%28Army%29

Но что любопытно..., существуют еще несколько видов этой медали - для Флота, Авиации и гражданских... Покрышкин награжден Армейским типом медали...




Авиационная версия медали:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_For..._Service_Medal

----------


## alexvolf

> У Покрышкина на фото, на лацкане кармана, очень интересная награда... Это врученная ему в июне 1943 года Президентом США медаль "За выдающиеся заслуги". Медаль вручается только в военные годы и только лично Президентом США...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disting...dal_%28Army%29
> 
> Но что любопытно..., существуют еще несколько видов этой медали - для Флота, Авиации и гражданских... Покрышкин награжден Армейским типом медали...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Авиационная версия медали:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_For..._Service_Medal


Что-то активности не наблюдается,тем не менее продолжу.Фото-Водопьянов Михаил Васильевич звание Героя Советского Союза присвоено в апреле 1934г (один из семи летчиков удостоеных звания ГСС за спасение людей с терпящего аварию парохода "Челюскин").Медали "Золотая Звезда" в то время еще не было.Награждали орденом Ленина и грамотой ГСС.
Фото №2

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую участников форума
Кто-нибудь знает этих людей?

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Попытался систематизировать Ваши фото выложенные в начале ветки.Фотографии сборные,  период 1941 начало 1942г. Вот некоторые которые удалось как-то выделить 1 Западный особый военный округ(ЗапОВО)-фотографии встречались в альбоме "Гудериан-Путь от Варшавы до Орла" с немецкого сайта.Выкладываю дополнительно (фото1 и 2).В основном на фото И-16 и И-153 причем сразу замечаем что или выведенные из строя(отрублены крылья-чтоб не досталось врагу) или добитые на земле при взлете.Фото 3-вообще какая-то сварка по разделке т.к.самолеты без моторов кроме заднего плана, потом какой-то овраг.Ваше мнение?

----------


## Холостяк

У меня все фотографии именно с иностранных сайтов. В большенстве своем похоже, что самолеты совершили аварийную посадку или получив повреждения в бою, или по выработке топлива... К примеру, И-16 "клюнувшие" носом... Такое возможно при резком аварийном торможении при посадке. Или вообще стоящие в поле или возле дороги, некоторые на "брюхе", что и подтверждает аварийную посадку. Естественно их бросали без эвакуации или ремонта, так они и достались наступающим немцам. Есть фотографии разбитой техники на аэродроме, но в большенстве своем, как Вы правильно указали на последнем своем фото, что похоже на свалки.... Там вообще все в перемешку... Каких либо очертаний полевого аэродрома и близко не видно, чтоб предположить, что авиатехника уничтожена на аэродроме или стоянке... Сложно понять, причину скопления разбитой техники в овраге.... Возможно немцы начали как-то упорядочивать и вывозить с аэродромов, которые начали использовать сами, все разбитое и не пригодное для использования...

----------


## alexvolf

Полностью с Вами согласен.Тем более настораживает,что очень мало фотографий относящихся к периоду 1941г(уж отдел пропаганды Геббельса работал судя по разным источникам чуть-ли не каждый день войны зафиксировали) с новой техникой состоящей на вооружении ВВС РККА к 22 июня 1941г например по тому-же ЗапОВО: МиГ-1 и МиГ-3 (41иап 56/14,124иап 70/8,129иап 61/5 и И-153 57/8) Пе-2(13бап 8/0 и СБ -Ар-2 51/11)  привел данные только по 9сад(в числители количество исправных,в знаменатели неисправных самолетов.Всего по ВВС ЗапОВО новых типов самолетов( МиГ-1,МиГ-3,Пе-2,Ил-2,Як-2 и Як-4) насчитывалось 347/39 с экипажами подготовленными к ведению боевых действий в количестве 161.Неполные данные привожу по Архиву МО,ф35 опись107559сс,д5.

----------


## alexvolf

Фото №1 обратите внимание на правую тележку шасси ТБ-3 Фото№2 тот-же ТБ .Можеть быть вот так и все авиацию ЗапОВО растеряли?

----------


## alexvolf

Почему именно ЗапОВО? 22 июня 1941г в первые часы  войны налету фашистской авиации подверглись 66 аэродромов ВВС РККА по всей границе СССР ,но наибольшие потери в авиатехнике(да и не только в ней) понес именно ЗапОВО.В первый день войны ВВС потеряли 1200 самолетов,в том числе 800 было уничтожено на аэродромах и в процентном отношении большая часть именно в ЗапОВО(Архив МО СССР ф 35 оп30802 д32).При этом части ВВС Северо-Западного фронта (командующий А.П. Ионов,начштаба С.С. Крупинин) и Юго-Западного фронтов несмотря на внезапность нападения существенных потерь в воздухе и на земле не понесли и героически сражались(это касается и летчиков ЗапОВО которые сумели поднять в воздух свои машины). 
На фото: 1-153ИАП лейтенант Жиринов проводит разбор полетов Ленинградский фронт  2-Сбитый Ме-109 Бесарабия 22-06-1941г 3-Сбитый Ме-109

----------


## Холостяк

С немецкой техникой подобное происходило.... Вот тоже груды железа. Наши видимо сгребали.... Так же брошенных машин много было...
Потом видно, что даже на "учет" ставили разбитую технику... Даже надпись видна "Учтено 3 ОАТБ 8.4.44 г"

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Холостяк;28857]С немецкой техникой подобное происходило.... Вот тоже груды железа. Наши видимо сгребали.... Так же брошенных машин много было...
Потом видно, что даже на "учет" ставили разбитую технику... Даже надпись видна "Учтено 3 ОАТБ 8.4.44 г"



[/QUOTE
Спасибо.Первые две фото никогда не видел.Даю фото из 1942г.1-с подписью "Истребитель капитан Лавенкин И.П. 2- капитан Георгий Бахчиванджи возле самолета БИ-2 (конструктор Болховитин)с жрд конструктора Исаева погиб при выполнении 7-го испытательного полета.Следующие пояснения не требуют -трижды ГСС И.Н.Кожедуб и А.И.Покрышкин

----------


## alexvolf

1 октября 1941г Советское правительство подписывает с правительством США  протокол о "Lend-Lease" на сумму 1 млрд долларов сроком 9 месяцев ( СССР принял на себя обязательства оплатить поставки вооружения и в конце войны вернуть обратно неиспользованную технику).С декабря 1941г начались первые поставки авиационной техники.Фото №1- Командир 129 ГвИАП Дважды ГСС Гулаев Николай Дмитриевич самолет Белл Р-39 Аэрокобра-53 победы в воздухе.Фото №2-Обучение на ходу самолет Хоукер Харрикейн СФ декабрь 1941г.Фото №3-Сафонов и британские летчики 151-го авиакрыла 1941г.
Многие  зарубежные авторы статей о лендлизе делают мелкую ошибку(и как-бы ее не замечают)-указывая например, что  в 1942году в СССР было отправлено 1815 истребителей (вроде правильно по бумагам)-но возникает вопрос получили эти самолеты ВВС СССР? На этот вопрос ответ можно найти в книге английского исследователя Гордона Уилльямсон "Волчьи стаи".1942г был самым "урожайным" для немецких кригмарине.Немецкие подводные лодки потопили  1090 судов союзников общим тоннажем 5 819 000т.И второе В СССР никогда в течении всей войны не поставлялись Супермарин Спитфайр,Норт Америкен Р-51 Мустанг ,Боинг В-17 Флайт Фортресс и Белл Р-63 Кингкобра.

----------


## alexvolf

Еще несколько слов о Лендлизе.Как происходило подписания договора между правительством СССР и делегацией США(дипломат Аверелл Гарриман,советник по авиационным вопросам -генерал Чанэй) и Великобританией (лорд Уильям Бивербрук советник министр Бальфур) подробно описано в книге бывшего наркома НКАП А.И. Шахурина "Крылья Победы" Политиздат 1984г.Поставки  авиатехники шли двумя потоками:из Англии морскими караванами (самолеты в разобранном виде) и из США по воздуху Аляска-Сибирь.На сайте уважаемого Nikalex (dkw-rus.narod.ru) выложены два прекрасных альбома как раз о перегоне самолетов из США соединением под командованием ГСС Мазорука.Под некоторыми фото стоят подписи Кингкобра хотя на самом деле это более поздняя модификация Белл Р-39Q Эйркобра с четырехлопастным винтом изменяемого шага и форсированным двигателем Аллисон V1710-135 взлетной мощностью 1250 л.с.
Уважаемый Nikalex(письмо отправленно в личку) сохранились ли у Вас какие-либо официальные документы подтверждающие поставки Р-63Кингкобры  в СССР т. к. есть информация которая противоречит тому,что в конце 1944 начале 1945гг в СССР было поставлено 2397 Кингкобр(сайт airwar.ru Истребители ВМВ) Фотографии из альбома Вашего отца просто потрясли - за каждым фото героизм советских людей.Огромное спасибо 
Для примера привожу поставки по Лендлизу сухопутной техники,которая кроме морских канвоев поставлялась еще и по суше через Иран.

----------


## alexvolf

Фото 1  Белл Р-38А .Фото2 Знаменитая Каталина 
Фото в начале(не соответствует) привязал а удалить не получается

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк 
Хотелось-бы услышать Ваше мнение ( и мнение участников форума) по вопросу поставки в СССР Р-63.Поиски документов в нете положительных результатов не дали т к пересылка идет на страницы разных форумов или мурзилок-где выложены общие цифры поставок начиная от самолетов и кончая ботинками(цифры скачут в таких широких пределах,что например
разницей в значениях количества самолетов можно было создать до 20 авиаполков дополнительно).Первое упоминание о поставках Р-63 в СССР было приведено в работе Лавриненкова(если не изменяет память на страницах газеты Известия где-то в начале 90-х гг-" Историки спорят").
Если есть документальное подтверждение или ссылка на серьезный источник пожалуйста напишите.
С уважением к сообществу

----------


## alexvolf

Вопрос о Лендлизе снимается.Уважаемый администратор Дмитрий Срибный открыли страницу о Лендлизе на aviaforce.ru Боюсь,я был не прав
указав что Р-63 и Спитфайры не поставлялись в СССР.С открытием страницы будет я надеюсь перевернута еще одна темная страница истории  авиации.Приношу извинения всем участникам форума за непроверенную  информацию изложенную в посте(в основном которая основывалась на мемуарах участников ВОВ).
С уважением к сообществу

----------


## Mig

> 1 октября 1941г Советское правительство подписывает с правительством США  протокол о "Lend-Lease" на сумму 1 млрд долларов сроком 9 месяцев ( СССР принял на себя обязательства оплатить поставки вооружения и в конце войны вернуть обратно неиспользованную технику).


Правильно надо писать: "СССР принял на себя обязательства ..... и ПОСЛЕ ОКОНЧАНИЯ ВОЙНЫ вернуть неиспользованную технику". 

При этом СССР добился того, чтобы под фразой "после окончания ВОЙНЫ" подразумевалась окончание войны как с Германией, так и с Японией. Что и было нами сделано.

А как поступили американцы с возвращенными им "Студебеккерами", "Кобрами" и др. - отдельная тема.

----------


## Mig

> Вопрос о Лендлизе снимается.Уважаемый администратор Дмитрий Срибный открыли страницу о Лендлизе на aviaforce.ru...
> С открытием страницы будет я надеюсь перевернута еще одна темная страница истории  авиации.


Гм-гм...
1) Сайт о ленд-лизе был открыт 2 (два) года назад:  http://lend-lease.airforce.ru/
2) О какой "темной" или для кого "темной" странице истории авиации вы говорите? Или вы полагаете, если вы что-то не знаете, то значит что ВСЕ остальные этого тоже не знают?

----------


## alexvolf

> Гм-гм...
> 1) Сайт о ленд-лизе был открыт 2 (два) года назад:  http://lend-lease.airforce.ru/
> 2) О какой "темной" или для кого "темной" странице истории авиации вы говорите? Или вы полагаете, если вы что-то не знаете, то значит что ВСЕ остальные этого тоже не знают?


Уважаемый
Те материалы по Лендлизу которые были опубликованы ранее на сайте(если не ошибаюсь 2-3 статьи с общеизвестной информацией) нельзя было принимать за основу тк любой материал должен подкреплятся документом.В нете публикуют все кому-что придет в голову( см соседнюю ветку) так что все принимать за истину невозможно.Для вашего сведения это обсуждается со времен  FIDO(если Вы знаете что это такое)
Учить меня русскому языку не надо(кому надо тот поймет ) Вы не -учитель похоже еще не доросли.Сайт и форум не лично ваш и не надо выступать в роли медератора.Если для вас все страницы авиационной истории  известны тогда что вы делаете на этом форуме-пишите многотомник.Вступать с вами в дискуссию более не собираюсь.
Честь имею

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжу ряд фотографий  для участников форума с вопросом:кто знает  или встречал в литературе -кто запечетлен на фото №1,№2 и №3
Товарищ справа на фото №3 мне кажется очень похож на П М Стефановского и фото сделано в период с 1936 по 1937гг в НИИ ВВС

----------


## Холостяк

Сталинские соколы воткнули очередного в землю...

 

Интересное фото... Як на захваченном трофейном аэродроме... Видны брошенные немецкие самолеты...

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую уважаемый Холостяк
Отличные фото.Все-таки не даем ветки усохнуть, будем продолжать до Победы(1945г).
Добавлю несколько своих по Наркомату АП. №1-Нарком авиапромышленности А.М.Шахурин назначение на пост получил в 1940г.(тогда ему было 35 лет И.В.Сталин продвигал молодые кадры).Несмотря на тяжелое положение экономики с началом войны-эвакуация многих авиазаводов и смежных предприятий, промышленность смогла дать фронту необходимое оружие Як-9 (в кабине самолета №22 ГСС М.Гриб),Ла-5(в кабине самолета летчик-испытатель В Расторгуев фото из книги М.Галлая) Ил-2 ,такое сталинские соколы проделывали еще в 30-х lдесантирование легких танков на маневрах.

----------


## alexvolf

Наши доблестные женщины: №1 Лидия Литвяк -лично сбитых 11 немецких самолетов и 3 в группе, №2 Экипаж Пе-2(слева-направо) стрелок Панферова,летчик Осадзе,штурман Попова 1945г Москва.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Уважаемый Airwolf!
Я немного уточню по Кингкобрам. Они не просто поставлялись в Советский Союз - СССР был вообще крупнейшим "пользователем" этих машин! Из 3303 выпущенных серийных самолётов этого типа к нам поступили 2397. Их перегоняли "своим ходом" по знаменитому Алсибу, начиная где-то с середины 1944 г. Первыми, уже в августе 1944 г., их начали получать части ПВО (первым был 28-й полк во Внуково). 

В ВВС Р-63 появились летом 1945-го, поэтому в боях Великой Отечественной не участвовали. Зато им довелось повоевать с японцами на Дальнем Востоке - в составе 190-й ИАД, 940-го и 781-го ИАП 245-й ИАД, 888-го ИАП и 410-го ШАП 128-й САД.

Обо всём этом подробно написано в монографии В. Бакурского, В. Котельникова и С. Иванникова "Истребитель Р-63" (Крылья-Дайджест, вып. 3, 1996 г.) В этом издании есть и масса фотографий Р-63 в Советских ВВС. Несколько сокращённый текст книги здесь, но, к сожалению, без фото.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Волконовский Александр
Спасибо за информацию.Этот материал общеизвестен,более того я выставляю скан страницы( принадлежит А. Кот) по поставкам P-63 где приводится "бухгалтерия" с американской стороны, а отечественные документы Вам приходилось видеть?
10 января 1946г маршал авиации Фалалеев передает министру авиапромышленности М.В.Хруничеву  постановление СНК "О перевооружении ВВС на современные самолеты отечественного производства" в котором говориться
Пункт 6. Разрешить ВВС сохранить в 1946г самолеты Аэрокобра на вооружении полков 128,225,190 и 238 авиадивизий на Дальнем Востоке и Туркестанском ВО с перевооружением их в 1947г на металлические самолеты Як-3,Як-9 и Ла-7.
Пункт 7.Разрешить ВВС списать .... и далее "Перечень самолетов иностранных марок подлежащих списанию из состава ВВС и истребительной авиации ПВО"
Аэрокобра Е4,6.............32шт
Аэрокобра Е18,19.......1915шт
Тандерболт.................117шт
Харрикейн..................554шт
Томагаук.....................12шт
Вообще по Лендлизу возникают множество вопросов.Например в СМИ проходила информация что Минфин СССР расплачивался с США по Лендлизу до 1972г.Американцы скинули свои архивы -но это одна сторона медали - а где вторая?

----------


## alexvolf

Конструктора авиационного вооружения:№1 А.В.Надашкевич №2 А.A.Рихтер №3 М.Е.Березин №4 С.А.Ярцев №5 Н.М.Афанасьев

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Уважаемый Волконовский Александр
> Спасибо за информацию.Этот материал общеизвестен,более того я выставляю скан страницы( принадлежит А. Кот) по поставкам P-63 где приводится "бухгалтерия" с американской стороны, а отечественные документы Вам приходилось видеть?


К сожалению, мне вообще не приходилось видеть документов, поскольку я нахожусь в Минске и в архивах (особенно московских) не бывал. Всю информацию черпаю из литературы.

По поводу выписки, которую Вы привели - почему-то мне кажется, что под названием "Аэрокобра Е" подразумеваются как раз Кингкобры! Конечно, это только догадка, но что ещё может означать это Е? А предположение возникло у меня потому, что предшествовавшие Р-63 три прототипа назывались именно Р-39Е.




> Параллельно с выпуском серийных самолетов фирма "Белл" продолжала работы исследовательского характера по созданию более совершенных самолетов-истребителей. Еще в 1941 г на базе самолета Р-39 начал разрабатываться опытный самолет под более мощный двигатель "Континенталь" V-1430-1. Этот вариант самолета имел несколько увеличенные габариты и крыло с ламинарным профилем. Правда, двигатель так и не удалось довести, и поэтому свой первый полет 21 февраля 1942 г самолет, получивший обозначение ХР-39Е (Белл. Модель 23), совершил с двигателем "Аллисон" V-1710-47. Летные испытания трех опытных самолетов ХР-39Е продолжались до 1944г. Именно они стали прототипами нового истребителя Р-63 "Кингкобра", который в 1944 г сменил на конвейерах авиазаводов фирмы "Белл" самолет Р-39.


Фото одного из этих трёх прототипов прилагаю.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Александр Волконовский
Разночтения по вопросам Ленд-лиза значительные( имеется ввиду прежде всего отчетные данные приведенные в литературе).Например берем книгу историка Б.Соколова" Правда о Великой Отечественной войне" СПб Алетейя 1989г (лежит на militera.lib.ru)  в которой автор приводит конкретную сумму поставок 11,3 млрд долларов,в тоже время в "Материалах IX военно-научной конференции ВВС" Москва 1986г приведены данные о 9 млрд 800млн дол.( Англия  по Ленд-лизу получила помощь от США на сумму 30 млрд 800 млн дол).Спрашиваем на каких исходных материалах базируется книга Соколова?Ответ  на исследованиях Роберта Х Джоунса(1969г) и М Харрисона (1985г) а его статья "Роль ленд-лиза в ВОВ 1941-1945гг" некоторыми фрагментами вообще один к одному повторяет статью обозревателя ВВС Кречетникова в частности как Жуков по поводу амеровской помощи делится с писателем Симоновым (главное и года проставлены 1965-66 что они год целый общались???) и их Контора Глубокого Бурения берет на карандаш путем прослушки....Почитайте очень в нашей истории все запутано.
Сделаю маленькое лирическое отступление.Что-то смутило меня в отношении поста(см выше) о героической женщине-летчице Лидии Владимировны Литвяк. Дай сам себе думаю перепроверю данные захожу на сайт http://ef.1939-1945.net "Восточный фронт" нахожу страницу -Летчицы-истребители , посвященную Литвяк -лично сбитые 11 нем самолетов и 3 в группе Вроде все правильно!? Однако... Беру книгу исследователя Корнюхина"Советские истребители в ВОВ"(militera.lib.ru) и что Вы думаете???  Л.В.Литвяк лично сбитые 12 нем самолетов и 4 в группе.Погибла при выполнении боевого задания 1 августа 1943г.Да воистинну как раньше говорилось бумага все выдержит а сейчас все выдерживают сервера впрочем  и бумага тоже.

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжаем далее о поставках.Небольшая статья которая дает возможность задуматься.Вопросов несколько 1.-если были такие большие поставки Р-63  то куда они исчезли бесследно?Вернули в США??? об обратном перегоне слов нет,только о репрессии(ох как модно!!!) летно-техсостава АлСиба.Списали и на разделку? Где тогда документы(например как выше приведенное постановление СНК)
2.-Зачем Сталину надо было брать такое количество Р-63 в марте 1945г когда война подходила к концу и советский АП был на подьеме.Ведь за каждый самолет СССР платил золотом( вспомните подьем англичанами своего "Единбурга" (или как там его) в 80 годах который потопили немцы что было на его борту?Тем более Сталин имел неплохих советников по всем вопросам в том числе и по авиации-зачем брать самолет далеко не лучший.Кстати у Корнюхина есть несколько абзацев касающихся и Р-39 и Р-63 и Спитфайров которых сбивали наши зенитчики.
3.И последний вопрос - поставки Р-63 миф или реальность?Может Кингкобра нужна была Сталину для сражений с ВВС Японии так сказать для выполнения долга между союзниками? Или в качестве металлолома ,как твердит Соколов- у СССР небыло крылатого металла.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Продолжаем далее о поставках.Небольшая статья которая дает возможность задуматься.Вопросов несколько 1.-если были такие большие поставки Р-63  то куда они исчезли бесследно?Вернули в США??? об обратном перегоне слов нет,только о репрессии(ох как модно!!!) летно-техсостава АлСиба.


В книге Котельникова и Ко. всё довольно подробно написано:




> В США "Кингкобры" не вернулись. Этот самый современный истребитель "ленд-лиза" после войны занял прочное место в советской авиации, - это была самая массовая импортная машина. В 1946 г. на Р-63 перевооружили 6-ю гв. ИАД на Украине; первым их осваивал 20-й гв. ИАП, стоявший в Зельцах. 
> 
> "Кингкобры" получили и части, базирующиеся за рубежом, - в Германии, Австрии, Китае. Так, их получили части 1-й гв. ИАД, размещавшиеся в Нойхаузене, и 83-го ИАК, находившегося в Порт-Артуре. Переучивание личного состава и комплектовку новой техникой обеспечивали 4-я и 6-я запасные авиабригады. На Р-63 летали и морские летчики. Например, на Балтике ими располагали 314-й (ранее 21-й) и 246-й гв. ИАП. 
> 
> В СССР изготавливались двухместные учебно-тренировочные варианты "Кингкобры", по схеме аналогичные двухместным "Аэрокобрам". Для 3-й воздушной армии также переделки осуществляла рембаза в Шауляе. Там в 1946-47 годах выпустили 25 учебных Р-63У (все их испытывал летчик С. Я. Татушин). Подобную модификацию изготовляли и авиамастерские в Тбилиси, там они назывались Р-63В. По крайней мере один самолет был кустарным образом переделан в двухместный в 6-й ИАД (г. Тирасполь). Эта машина получила у летчиков нелестное прозвище: "Сарай дефектов и отказов". Часть "Кингкобр" попытались использовать в "мирных целях". Эти скоростные самолеты должны были доставлять матрицы центральных газет в другие города. Сформировали группы летчиков. Других сведений обнаружить пока не удалось. 
> 
> "Кингкобры" оставались в строю вплоть до поступления реактивных истребителей. Их замена началась с 1950 года. Напоследок они сыграли важную роль в массовом переучивании летчиков на реактивную технику - истребители МиГ-9, а затем МиГ-15. 
> 
> Дело в том, что оба они имели шасси с носовым колесом, как у Р-63, а все советские поршневые истребители - шасси старой схемы с хвостовым колесиком. Вот на "Кингкобре" и наладили обучение взлету и посадке на новый манер. Кое-где задачу еще усложнили: отрабатывали заход на посадку без выпуска щитков на скорости 400-500 км/ч, имитируя МиГ-15. Уже после снятия Р-63 с вооружения боевых частей они еще надолго задерживались в летных училищах как переходные машины; кое-где их видели еще во второй половине 50-х годов. 
> ...


И далее:




> К сожалению, в нашей стране (куда была отправлена большая часть всех самолетов этого типа) ни одной "живой" машины не сохранилось. Смена поколений авиационной техники прошла очень быстро, и Р-63 остались не у дел. Почти все они ушли в переплавку, дав крылатый металл для реактивных МиГов, Илов и Ту. Демонстрирующийся в Музее ВВС в Монине макет является своеобразным гибридом "Аэрокобры" и "Кингкобры", так как собран из отдельных частей самолетов двух разных типов. Пожалуй, единственным местом в нашей стране, где еще сохранились кое-какие обломки разбитых, буквально растерзанных на куски "Кингкобр", является труднодоступный и практически необитаемый остров Шумшу - самый северный из островов Курильской гряды. Здесь, на двух старых японских аэродромах (одном стационарном и одном полевом) вперемежку с трофейными Ки-43, Ки-48, B5N и А6М гниют под дождем около двух десятков краснозвездных истребителей - наверное последних из поршневых могикан минувшей войны.


Зачем брали? Так в общем-то Кингкобра и создавалась прежде всего для наших ВВС, для них и выпускалась! Вопрос Вам: если Вы сомневаетесь, что в СССР поступило столько Кингкобр, то куда в таком случае они подевались? В строевых частях ВВС США их не было, в Англии тоже. Порядка 200-300 экземпляров было во Франции. А где же все остальные, если не у нас?
И потом, я ещё раз повторяю: *в книге Котельникова не только написано о Кингкобрах в СССР, но и приведено много фотографий.* Так что факт их наличия сомнению не подлежит :Smile: . Я могу отсканировать страницы с фотографиями и выложить здесь.

Кстати, а почему Вы считаете Кингкобру плохим самолётом? Только потому, что её не использовали сами американцы? Она им просто не подходила - им нужны были дальние, высотные истребители сопровождения. "Хороший" или "плохой" самолёт - понятия относительные, они имеют смысл только в конкретных условиях. Обычную Аэрокобру амеры считают чуть ли не провалом, а у нас она воевала прекрасно! А вот Тандерболт - наоборот.

----------


## alexvolf

Сделаем разворот в предвоенные годы.Фото №1 Летчик морской авиации начало 30-х годов №2 Учлеты ОСОАВИАХИМА №3 Старший лейтенант морской авиации 1940г №4,№5 Летчики ГВФ

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжим следующее фото №6 Летчик ГВФ №7 ГСС П.В.Рычагов командующий ВВС- снят с должности в апреле?1941г №8 Гимнастерка летного состава ВВС РККА (по приказу 1935г)

----------


## А.В.Егоров

[QUOTE=В строевых частях ВВС США их не было, в Англии тоже. Порядка 200-300 экземпляров было во Франции. А где же все остальные, если не у нас?

 Всего 3303 ; СССР-2421,Франция-300,США-332
   Bill Gunston "Combat aircraft world of war II"

----------


## alexvolf

Волконовскому Александру
Делаем снова или опять небольшое отступление.Смотрим книгу Стеттиниуса Эдварда "Ленд-лиз оружие победы" М.Вече 2000г---"Соглашение между США и СССР о принципах взаимопомощи в ведении войны против агрессора".....
Статья V:Правительство СССР обязуется возвратить США по окончанию нынешних чрезвычайных обстоятельств,согласно решению президента США,те оборонные материалы,полученные согласно настоящему договору,которые не были разрушены,утрачены или полностью использаваны и которые президент сочтет полезными для обороны США или Западного полушария или могущими иными спосабами принести пользу США.
Отчеты Наркомата военной торговли СССР опубликованы были в газете "Правда" 11июня 1944г.Подсчет поставок произведен был для каждой страны отдельно т.е. США-Англия-Канада.К сожалению газету как и официальную статистику посмотреть не возможно.Вопрос-что скрываем???....Долг за Ленд-лиз???
К июлю   1973г Минфин СССР произвел три платежа по 48 млн дол.В  июле 1990 г в ходе переговоров Горбачев-Рейган вернулись к обсуждению долга в 674 млн дол с решением окончательного погашения до 2030г.Действительно для кого-война а для кого...(http://www.pseudology.org/)
Возврашаемся к Крыльям Советов.Что получили от США и Англии согласно Первого источника (World war II Russia besieger)-14126 самолетов  смотри таблица 1,согласно Второго источника( Ленд-лиз мифы и реальность)-17490 самолетов смотри диаграммы №1-3,согласно Третьего источника Ципис "Слепящая тьма Великой Победы"-18297 самолетов,согласно четвертого источника В.Р.Котельников"Доклад прочитанный 30 июня 1993г на заседании Секции истории авиации и космонавтики" ИИЕТ РАН(!!!!!!!!)Москва 1994г вып 65 стр 58 цитирую дословно:" Отправлено было примерно 19100 самолетов(около трех четвертей из США)". Во как!!! Историк!
 1-й источник 14 126 самолетов
 2-й источник 17 490 самолетов
 3-й источник 18 297 самолетов
 4-й источник 19 100 самолетов
Продолжать статистику больше нет желания.

С творчеством Котельникова и К0 по Вашему определению  знаком с 1991г журнал Вопросы истории №9-10 за 1991г "Авиационный ленд-лиз","Ланкастеры с красными звездами" Мир авиации №1 1992г и т.д. свою оценку высказывать не буду.
Насчет матобеспечения частей ВВС в послевоенный период занимается тов Кацперский на Forum-avia,кстати очень досконально собирает материалы по комплектации ВВС СГВ-ПНР за период 1938-1991гг.Будем ждать когда опубликует.
Кингкобру не считаю плохим самолетом- я на нем не летал.Далее"хороший или плохой самолет понятие относительное" -по отношению к чему? САХ,компановке,управлению или выхлопным патрубкам?Если летчику-испытателю Галлаю при первом ночном вылете на перехват Дорнье выхлоп двигателя мешал прицелится то что МиГ-3 плохой самолет?!! Не серьезно!
Насчет Кинг Кобры: 6 октября 1944г заиначальника НИИ ВВС Лосюков и начштаба Гребенев передают акт 0166 в НКАП Шахурину по результатом госиспытаний истребителя Р-63А7 Кинг-Кобра с мотором Аллисон V1710-93 №42-69152 и № 42-69188.С конца 1944г по март 1945г ЛИИ и НИИ ВВС проводят испытательные полеты на Р-63 серий А-1, А-5, А-6, А-7.Общее заключение -по сравнению с Р-39 последних выпусков у Р-63 уменшился запас топлива и полезная нагрузка.На сериях А-1,А-5 и А-6 выявилась деформация крыла.По израсходованию боекомплекта пушки и фюзеляжных пулеметов балансировка самолета нарушается,что требует немедленной компенсации триммеров в противном случае Р-63 переходит в плоский штопор"клиновый лист".При незначительных ошибках в процессе выполнения пилотажа,особенно вертикальных фигур возможен срыв самолета в штопор.Рекомендации: запрещается резкий вывод из пикирования и выполнение фигур в вертикальной плоскости без боекомплекта или баласта.Кстати очень серьезные испытания Р-63 провел ГСС летчик-испытатель Масич(см фото вверху-Героев должны знать).С мнением строевых летчиков можно ознакомится на сайте" Я помню"- например Суднов Н.С. начинал войну на И-16,затем Яки и после войны Кобры(сомневаюсь что на Р-63) морской авиации
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Таблица и диаграммы принадлежат вышеуказанным источникам

----------


## alexvolf

Несколько фотографий-серия морская авиация №1-2-3 Северный флот №4-5 Черноморский флот

----------


## alexvolf

Интересные данные по авиационному вооружению приведены в книге замнаркома вооружения В.Н.Новикова "Накануне и в дни испытаний" М.Политиздат 1988г стр 177-217 глава "Оружие воздушного боя" процитирую некоторые моменты:-стр 179 -А пулемет,сконструированный В.И.Силиным,М.Е. Березиным и П.К. Морозенко имел еще более невероятную скорострельность-6000 выстрелов в минуту.К сожалению этот авиационный пулемет недооценили и работу над ним прекратили.
Далее стр 191 -На что сетовали авиационщики,так это на некоторую громозкость пушки ВЯ-ведь она была в полтора раза тяжелее ШВАК.Одна весила 42 килограмма,другая -66.Но летчики были довольны-масса снаряда ВЯ,имевшая калибр 23-мм значительно превосходила снаряд двадцатимиллиметровки,а вес секундного залпа был почти два килограмма вместо одного с небольшим у ШВАК.Такого секундного залпа не имела даже 37-мм американская авиационная пушка-вес его был на полкилограмма ниже,чем у нашей ВЯ.
Далее стр 214-Пушка НС-37 которая стала покидать ворота завода быстро вытеснила Ш-37,которую вскоре сняли с производства.В 1943г ижевцы поставили авиазаводам 4370 пушек конструкции Нудельмана и Суранова,а всего завод дал авиаторам их около 10 тысяч.
Новиков очень ярко описывает события с 1936 по 1945гг.Приводит  массу интересных данных о том как решались вопросы по вооружению в том числе и авиационному о пушках калибром 45,57,76,2-мм

----------


## alexvolf

Генерал-майор авиации В.И.Сталин 1945г в парадном мундире(реформа 1945г) с советскими и иностранными наградами №1 крест Грюнвальда 2-й ст (награжден Указом Крайовой Рады Народной 20 февраля 1944г) и медали " За Варшаву" и " За Одру Нейсу Балтику"
Фото №2 выкладывал раньше долго пришлось искать тем не менее это ГСС Дмитриев Н.П. Гвардии капитан командир 5 ИАП

----------


## Холостяк

Гвардии старший лейтенант *Меклин Наталья Федоровна*, летчица 46-го гвардейского Таманского ночного бобмардировочного авиаполка. После замужества сменила фамилию на Кравцова. Вышла в запас в звании майора. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награждена орденом Ленина, Тремя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями "За оборону Кавказа" и "За победу над Германией". 
Снимок выполнен в 1945 году в Москве, перед Парадом Победы.



Гвардии капитан *Смирнова Мария Васильевна*, командир эскадрильи 46-го гвардейского Таманского ночного бобмардировочного авиаполка. Войну закончила в звании майора. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награждена орденом Ленина, тремя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, орденом Красной Звезды, медалью "За оборону Кавказа". 
Снимок выполнен ориентировочно в 1944 - 45 годах.



Полковник морской авиации *Слинько Василий Данилович*. 
Награжден орденом Красного Знамени, орденами Отечественной войны 2-й степени и Красной Звезды, медалями "За боевые заслуги", "За победу над Японией", "30 лет Советской Армии и Флоту", а также корейской медалью "За освобождение Кореи". 
Слинько В. Д. закончил войну в звании майора и в должности командира 7-й авиабазы ВВС Тихоокеанского флота.
Снимок выполнен в период с 1951 по 1958 год. 

Гвардии старший техник-лейтенант *Бутко Борис Константинович*. Награжден орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, медалями "За боевые заслуги", "За оборону Сталинграда", "За победу над Германией", "За взятие Вены". Снимок выполнен в январе 1947 года.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Уважаемый alexvolf (я прошу прощения, что в прошлый раз переврал Ваш ник!) Я, наверное, уже надоел Вам со своими Кингкобрами. Тем не менее, как и обещал - выкладываю сканы фотографий Р-63 с красными звёздами из книги Котельникова. Надеюсь, эти фото всё же убедят Вас, что советские Р-63 существовали на самом деле.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

И ещё немного фотографий Кингкобр.
Кстати, когда я написал "Котельников и Ко", я совсем не выражал какое-то своё отношение к ним - просто сократил, чтобы не писать три фамилии. Лично я об этом авторе ничего плохого сказать не могу.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

А если фотографий всё-таки недостаточно - вот и то, что Вы желали увидеть: *отечественный документ.*
Эта таблица опубликована В.И. Алексеенко в части 3 статьи "Советские ВВС накануне и в годы Великой Отечественной войны" (Авиация и космонавтика, № 4'2000). Источник, на который ссылается автор публикации - ЦАМО, ф.35, оп.11258, д.63, л.40.

----------


## Mig

> Генерал-майор авиации В.И.Сталин 1945г в парадном мундире


Полковнику Сталину В.И. звание "генерал-майор" было присвоено 1 марта 1946 г.

----------


## alexvolf

> Полковнику Сталину В.И. звание "генерал-майор" было присвоено 1 марта 1946 г.


Так точно.Спасибо за поправку.Историю искажать нельзя.
Считаю,что этот человек с трагической судьбой заслуживает большего внимания.Фото №1 Василий 1935г №2-3 Качинское авиационное училище №4 В.Сталин и И.Полбин конец 1942г №5 Командующий ВВС Московского ВО

----------


## alexvolf

> Полковнику Сталину В.И. звание "генерал-майор" было присвоено 1 марта 1946 г.


Так точно.Спасибо за поправку.Историю искажать нельзя.
Считаю,что этот человек с трагической судьбой заслуживает большего внимания.Фото №1 Василий 1935г №2-3 Качинское авиационное училище №4 В.Сталин и И.Полбин конец 1942г №5 Командующий ВВС Московского ВО

----------


## alexvolf

Далее судьбу Василия решал Хрущев.В И Сталин после заключения (Вдадимирский централ) ему исполнился только 41 год

----------


## Холостяк

Подполковник авиации *Калачев Анатолий Александрович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Отечественной войны 1-й и 2-й степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями и иностранным орденом.
Штурман эскадрильи 166-го Гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (10-я Гвардейская штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 17-я воздушная армия, 3-й Украинский фронт) гвардии старший лейтенант Калачев к февралю 1945 года совершил 109 боевых вылетов на бомбардировку и штурмовку противника, нанес ему большой урон. Звание ГСС присвоено 29 июня 1945 года.
После войны продолжал службу в ВВС. В 1952 году окончил Военно-политическую академию имени Ленина. С 1956 года полковник Калачев находился в запасе. Проживал в Воронеже, работал инструктором горкома партии, ученым секретарем технологического института, начальником отдела кадров филиала Московского института физкультуры.
Снимок выполнен предположительно в начале 50-х годов.



Подполковник авиации *Зайцев Александр Андреевич*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Суворова III степени, орденом Александра Невского, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, медалями.
Командир 70-го истребительного авиационного Краснознаменного полка (100-я авиационная ордена Ленина бригада, 1-я армейская группа) капитан Зайцев в боях в районе реки Халхин-Гол в 1939 году руководил действиями эскадрилий, которыми было уничтожено 25 самолётов противника. Совершил 29 боевых валетов и лично сбил 6 вражеских самолётов. Звание ГСС присвоено 17 ноября 1939 года. Во время советско-финской войны 1939-40 гг. командовал авиагруппой 8-й армии. В 1941 году окончил КУОС. На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны с 1942 года. Командовал авиаэскадрильей, затем 431-м истребительным авиаполком. После войны продолжал службу в армии. С 1952 года подполковник Зайцев находился в запасе. Проживал в Москве. Скончался 25 декабря 1965 года.
Снимок выполнен предположительно в 1946-48 годах.



Гвардии подполковник *Калёнов Николай Акимович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Богдана Хмельницкого III степени, орденом Александра Невского, орденом Отечественной войны I степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями.
Штурман эскадрильи 15-го Гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (227-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 1-я воздушная армия, 3-й Белорусский фронт) гвардии лейтенант Калёнов к марту 1945 года совершил 127 боевых вылетов, уничтожил 5 танков, 46 автомашин, 13 железнодорожных вагонов и паровоз, 20 дзотов, 3 склада с боеприпасами, значительное количество живой силы противника. Звание ГСС присвоено 29 июня 1945 года. 
После войны продолжал службу в ВВС. В 1955 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию. С 1968 года полковник Калёнов находился в запасе. Проживал в Чернигове, работал начальником отдела кадров проектно-технического ПО “Укрсельхозсистема”. 



Гвардии полковник авиации *Анисов Владимир Фомич*.
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, медалями.
Командир эскадрильи 76-го Гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (1-я Гвардейская штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 8-я воздушная армия, 4-й Украинский фронт) гвардии капитан Анисов к апрелю 1944 года совершил более 300 боевых вылетов на штурмовку укреплений, аэродромов, скоплений живой силы и техники противника. Звание ГСС присвоено 26 октября 1944 года.
В 1945 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию, служил в частях военно-транспортной авиации. С 1965 полковник Анисов находился в запасе. Жил и работал в Киеве.
Снимок выполнен приблизительно в начале 60-х годов.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительное фото Л.В.Литвяк обратите внимание  шеврон на гимнастерке.

----------


## alexvolf

Рисовали враги,наши деды и отцы тоже рисовать умели....

----------


## alexvolf

Далее маленькая серия, на последней фотографии В.Чумбарев после успешного тарана.

----------


## Холостяк

Генерал-майор авиации *Душкин Иван Иванович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Красной Звезды, иностранным орденом.
Участник национально-революционной войны в Испании в 1936-39 годах. Штурман и начальник штаба эскадрильи старший лейтенант Душкин умело выводил самолеты на цель в любую погоду, благодаря высокой штурманской подготовке не раз отличался в боях эскадрильи. Звание ГСС присвоено 14 марта 1938 года.
Участник боев на Халхин-Голе в 1938 году и советско-финской войны 1939-40 годов. Участник ВОВ. В 1942 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию. В 1943-45 годах начальник школы стрелков-бомбардиров. С 1956 года генерал-майор авиации Душкин находился в запасе. Скончался 10 июня 1976 года, похоронен в Москве.
Снимок выполнен в приблизительно в 1941-42 годах.



Гвардии майор авиации *Алексенко Владимир Аврамович*. 
Дважды Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, тремя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, двумя орденами Отечественной войны, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями.
Заместитель командира штурмового авиационного полка гвардии майор Алексенко за годы войны произвел 292 боевых вылета на штурмовку живой силы и техники противника. Звание ГСС присвоено 19 апреля 1945 года. Звание дважды ГСС присвоено 29 июня 1945 года.
После войны продолжал службу в армии. Генерал-лейтенант авиации (1968).
Снимок выполнен приблизительно в 1945-47 годах.



Майор морской авиации *Батиевский Алексей Михайлович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, тремя орденами Красного Знамени, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, медалями "За боевые заслуги", "За оборону Ленинграда", "За победу над Германией" и "ХХХ-лет Советской Армии".
За годы войны летчик штурмовика Ил-2 Краснознаменного Балтийского Флота Батиевский провел 143 боевых вылета на штурмовку наземных целей и морских конвоев противника (из них 66 - в качестве командира группы).
В 1945 году окончил Высшие офицерские курсы, в 1950 году - Высшие офицерские летно-тактические курсы. Командовал эскадрильей реактивных истребителей на Сахалине. Закончил летную службу по болезни. После демобилизации окончил Московский педагогический институт, аспирантуру. Работал в институте преподавателем.
Снимок выполнен предположительно в начале 50-х годов.



Полковник авиации *Г. Грибакин*. 
Награжден двемя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Отечественной войны, орденом "Знак Почета".
В годы войны Грибакин командовал 8-й Гвардейской бомбардировочной авиационной дивизией.
Фото выполнено в 1944 году.

----------


## alexvolf

Некоторые подробности налета авиации КБФ на Берлин 8 августа 1941г
В средине июля 1941г Ставка Верховного Командования в лице Сталина приняли решение нанести бомбовые удары по столице Германии -Берлину.Первоначально это поручалось командующему АДД Голованову,затем общее руководство и решение задачи было возложено на командующего ВВС ВМФ генерал-лейтенанта С Ф Жаворонкова.
Первая авиагруппа была сформирована из 20 самолетов с наиболее подготовленными экипажами минно-торпедного полка КБФ ,который базировался под Ленинградом.Тактический радиус самолета ДБ-3Ф был меньше расстояния до обьекта налета,поэтому группу перебазировали на полевой аэродром на остров Эзель(Саарема).
Маршрут полета к цели выбирался наиболее простой-по прямой смешенной к островам Готланд и Борнхольм.Приближение маршрута к границам нейтральной Швеции исключал ранее обнаружение и перехват истребителями противника с аэродомов Виндаве и Либаве.Кроме этого обеспечивались лучшие условия для решения задач навигации( счисление пути по времени и визуальная ориентация).С выходом в район Штеттинской гавани предусматривалась ориентировка относительно береговой черты.Далее для каждой группы прокладывался свой маршрут с рассчетом одновременного выхода к цели с разных направлений.
(Продолжение следует)

----------


## alexvolf

Полет по маршруту должен был проходить на высотах 5500-7000м с эшелонированием для звеньев 300-500 м.Бомбовая нагрузка 600-1000 кг была смешанная-состояла из фугасных и зажигательных бомб.На самолетах наносивших удар первыми подвешивались по четыре ЗАБ-250 или по одной ФАБ 500 и четыре ЗАБ-50,на остальных ДБ-3Ф по три ФАБ-250 или шесть ФАБ-100.Вылет первого звена планировался с расчетом выхода на южное побережье Балтики с наступлением темноты.Для действия по целям в течении всей ночи последующие звенья вылетели сь 30-40 минутным интервалом.Запасными целями были выбраны Свинемюнде,Штеттин,Кенигсб  ерг,Мемель.Расстояние от аэродрома вылета до цели составляло 900 км
Метеоусловия и средства ПВО противника в районе цели были неизвестны.За несколько дней до налета было выполнено несколько полетов МДР-6 в южную часть Балтийского моря для разведки погоды.
В первом налете на Берлин участвовало 13 самолетов( по другим данным 15) 1-го бомбардировочного полка ВВС КБФ.Группы возглавляли Е. Н. Преображенский,В. А. Гречишников и А. Я. Ефремов.Весь полет проходил в облаках.К обьектам бомбардировки самолеты выходили по одиночке.На участке маршрута от береговой черты до цели противник оказал сильное противодействие (прожектора,зенитные орудия, истребители ).Обратный маршрут проходил вдоль восточного побережья Балтийского моря с прикрытием истребителей возвращаюшихся бомбардировщиков.На аэродроме о Эзель для облегчения захода на посадку был установлен проблескной маяк видимый с расстояния 30-40км.Домой возвратились все самолеты.В первом налете на Берлин полк потерь не понес.13 августа 1941г Преображенскому, Гречишникову и Ефремову было присвоено звание ГСС личный состав полка также был представлен к правительственным наградам (Архив МО ф35 оп 78125 д3 ).
До 4 сентября 1941г было совершено девять групповых налетов на Берлин.Кроме ВВС КБФ по Берлину действовала также 81-я АДД (командир полковник Н.И.Новодранов).

----------


## Холостяк

Капитан ВВС *Никифоров Константин Степанович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, орденом Отечественной войны, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями.
Заместитель командира 208-го штурмового авиационного полка (227-я штурмовая авиадивизия, 8-й авиационный корпус, 8-я воздушная армия, 4-й Украинский фронт) старший лейтенант Никифоров к апрелю 1945 года совершил 100 боевых вылетов, уничтожил 19 вражеских танков, 53 автомашины с войсками и грузами, 11 БТР, 7 самолетов на земле. Звание ГСС присвоено 29 июня 1945 года.
После войны продолжал службу в ВВС. В 1956 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию. С 1958 года подполковник Никифоров находился в запасе. Проживал в Николаеве. Скончался 13 ноября 1987 года.
Фото выполнено приблизительно в 1946-47 годах.



Старший лейтенант авиации *Литкевич Николай Миронович*. 
Награжден медалями "За боевые заслуги", "За оборону Сталинграда", "За победу над Германией", "За освобождение Варшавы", "За взятие Берлина" и юбилейной медалью "ХХ-лет Советской Армии".
В годы ВОВ был техником 16-го отдельного орденов Александра Невского и Красной Звезды полка связи ВВС Красной Армии. За годы войны дважды ранен. Участник штурма Берлина.
После окончания войны несколько лет служил в составе советских войск в Германии. В 1957 году окончил Харьковское Высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище. Впоследствии находился на преподавательских должностях в Качинском Высшем военном авиационном училище летчиков и Ворошиловградском (впоследствии Луганском) Высшем военном авиационном училище штурманов. В послевоенные годы удостоен орденов Отечественной войны II степени, Красной Звезды, второй медали "За боевые заслуги", многих юбилейных медалей.
С 1977 года полковник авиации Литкевич находился в запасе. Проживал в Луганске. Скончался 4 декабря 2001 года на 79 году жизни.
Снимок выполнен приблизительно в 1951-53 годах.



Гвардии генерал-майор *Витрук Андрей Никифорович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, четырьмя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Суворова II степени, орденом Кутузова II степени, орденом Богдана Хмельницкого II степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями. Народный Герой Югославии.
Командир 65-го штурмового авиационного полка (Московская зона обороны) подполковник Витрук к началу 1942 года совершил 21 боевой вылет, проявив при этом исключительное мужество. После войны генерал-майор авиации Витрук командовал авиационной дивизией. Скончался 3 июля 1946 года.
Снимок выполнен в 1945 году.



Майор авиации *Пусэп Эндель Карлович*. 
Герой Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, орденом Красного Знамени, орденом Красной Звезды. Впоследствии также награжден орденом Суворова 3-й степени, орденом Александра Невского, орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени, вторым орденом Красной Звезды и орденом Трудового Красного Знамени.
Командир воздушного корабля 746-го авиационного полка (45-я авиационная дивизия, АДД) майор Пусэп к апрелю 1942 года совершил *30 ночных боевых вылетов* на бомбардировку важных военных объектов в глубоком тылу фашистской Германии, в том числе городов *Берлин*, Данциг, Кенигсберг. На своем самолете перевозил министра иностранных дел Молотова на переговоры в Великобританию. С 1946 года полковник Пусэп находился в запасе. Проживал в городе Таллин. Был заместителем председателя Президиума Верховного Совета Эстонской ССР, членом ЦК КП Эстонии, работал министром социального обеспечения республики, Председателем республиканского комитета защиты мира.
Снимок выполнен приблизительно в 1942 году.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Bell P-63 KingCobra

----------


## Холостяк

Еще пара фото наших самолетов. Видимо брошены после аварийной посадки на брюхо после боевых повреждений...

----------


## Холостяк

*САЙТ ПАМЯТИ ЛЕОНИДА БЫКОВА.*

http://www.leonid-bykov.ru/

----------


## alexvolf

Интересный случай.
8 сентября 1942г группа истребителей 520-го ИАП во время прикрытия наших войск (речь идет об оборонительной операции под Сталинградом) встретила десять немецких бомбардировщиков.Старший сержант Б.М.Гомолко ,совершающий свой первый боевой вылет,смело врезался в строй самолетов врага и сбил один бомбардировщик.В последующих атаках,израсходовал боеприпасы,будучи раненным,пошел на таран.Винтом своего самолета он отрубил хвостовое оперение второму бомбардировщику,после чего покинул свой неуправляемый самолет.Спускаясь на парашюте,Гомолко приготовился к бою с немецкими летчиками,также спускаюшимися на парашютах.Одного из них он застрелил находясь в воздухе из личного оружия,а двух других взял в плен и доставил в штаб своего авиаполка.Вскоре старший сержант Б.М.Гомолко был награжден орденом Ленина и получил звание лейтенант.

----------


## Холостяк

................

Гвардии сержант *Носов Василий Михайлович*. 
Родился 7 января 1923 года в деревне Падиково Истринского района Московской области. В рядах Красной Армии служил с 1941 по 1949 годы. Воевал в составе 8-й Гвардейской бомбардировочной авиационной Черкасской Краснознаменной ордена Суворова дивизии. Службу закончил в звании гвардии сержант и в должности командира отделения.
Награжден орденом Отечественной войны II степени, медалями "За боевые заслуги", "За взятие Берлина", "За освобождение Праги", "За победу над Германией", юбилейными медалями, нагрудным знаком "Отличный связист".
После демобилизации жил и работал в Москве на оборонном предприятии. Скончался 5 мая 1995 года. Похоронен на Ваганьковском кладбище.
Фото выполнено в 1946 году в Австрии.





Полковник *Канаев Борис Иванович*. 
Награжден двумя орденами Отечественной войны II степени, орденом Красной Звезды, семнадцатью медалями, в том числе медалями "За боевые заслуги" и "За победу над Германией". 
Родился 14 июня 1919 года в селе Симбухово Починковского района Горьковской области. В 1940 году закончил Челябинское военное авиационное училище летчиков-наблюдателей. Участник Великой Отечественной войны с 15 августа 1941 года по 9 мая 1945 года на Ленинградском, Воронежском, 1-м и 4-м Украинском фронтах в должности штурмана, начальника связи эскадрильи. В 1953 году закончил Военно-воздушную академию. Уволен в запас в 1970 году. Скончался в мае 2005 года.



Гвардии старший лейтенант *Колотухин Готлиб Миронович*, ВВС. 
Награждён орденом Красного Знамени, орденом Отечественной войны I степени, медалями "За оборону Сталинграда", "За взятие Кенигсберга", "За победу над Германией", ХХХ-лет Советской Армии.
В годы войны командир 3-й эскадрильи 952-го штурмового Оршанского Краснознаменного, ордена Кутузова III степени авиаполка.





Лейтенант ВВС *Котляков Александр Михайлович*. 
Участник советско-финской войны 1939-40 годов. Участник Великой Отечественной войны с 22 июня 1941 года, начало войны встретил под Одессой. За боевые подвиги награжден двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалью "За отвагу". Командир эскадрильи штурмовой авиации капитан Котляков погиб в августе 1944 года в районе белорусского города Лида при выполнении боевого задания. Посмертно награжден орденом Отечественной войны I степени.
Фотография выполнена 9 марта 1941 года.

----------


## Mig

> Гвардии старший лейтенант *Колотухин Готлиб Миронович*, ВВС. 
> Награждён орденом Красного Знамени, орденом Отечественной войны I степени, медалями "За оборону Сталинграда", "За взятие Кенигсберга", "За победу над Германией", ХХХ-лет Советской Армии.
> В годы войны командир 3-й эскадрильи 952-го штурмового Оршанского Краснознаменного, ордена Кутузова III степени авиаполка.


Г.М. Колотухин умер в 2007 г. в Москве.
Его сын - Владимир Колотухин, подполковник запаса.
Один из его рассказов здесь:
http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...eyka/index.htm

----------


## Холостяк

> Г.М. Колотухин умер в 2007 г. в Москве.
> Его сын - Владимир Колотухин, подполковник запаса.
> Один из его рассказов здесь:
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...eyka/index.htm


 
Многие пошли по стопам своих отцов..., в том числе и он...

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...viap/index.htm



*Колотухин Владимир Готлибович* 
Общий налёт – 1500 часов. Освоил самолёты: L-29 "Дельфин", УТИ МиГ-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-21УМ, МиГ-21Ф/Ф13, МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-23С, МиГ-23М/МС, МиГ-23УБ, Як-52.

Фото: подполковник Владимир Колотухин во время отпуска. Конец 1970-х

----------


## alexvolf

Небольшая серия легендарных самолетов

----------


## alexvolf

Все самолеты-копии и летают за бугром

----------


## Mig

*Колотухин Владимир Готлибович*

Родился 7 января 1946 года в Москве. После окончания средней школы в 1963 году поступил в Черниговское ВВАУЛ им. Ленинского Комсомола, которое закончил в 1967 году.
*После окончания училища был направлен для дальнейшего прохождения службы в 32-й гвардейский иап, аэродром Шаталово, в котором прослужил до 1976 года. Во время службы в 32 гиап принимал участие в учениях «Восток», «Двина» и ряде других. В 1970 году старший лейтенант Колотухин В.Г. переучился на самолет МиГ-23С. В 1971-73 годах принимал участие в показах авиационной техники. В составе полка принимал участие в войсковых испытаниях самолета МиГ-23М. Во время службы в 32 гиап занимал должности: летчик, старший летчик, командир звена, зам. командира авиационной эскадрильи, командир эскадрильи.*
В 1976-1979 годах майор Колотухин В.Г. обучался в Военно-воздушной академии им. Гагарина, после окончания которой служил зам. командира истребительного авиаполка, аэродром Чойрен, Монголия, Забайкальский военный округ.
В 1981-1993 годах – преподаватель Иркутского высшего военного инженерно-авиационного авиационного училища.
Подполковник Владимир Готлибович Колотухин уволился в запас в 1993 году.
За время службы освоил самолеты L-29 «Дельфин», УТИ МиГ-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-21УМ, МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13, МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-23С, МиГ-23М/МС, МиГ-23УБ, Як-52. Общий налет на реактивных самолетах 1500 часов.
В 1993-2004 годах – инструктор-летчик Иркутского АСК ДОСААФ (РОСТО).
С 2004 г. по настоящее время – ведущий инженер МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля.
Награжден орденом ««За службу Родине в Вооруженных силах СССР» III степени, семью медалями.
Живет и работает в Москве.

----------


## Холостяк

> *Колотухин Владимир Готлибович......*
> 
> Живет и работает в Москве.


Конечно спасибо за инфу... Но вроде как тут "... до 1945 года..."... Колотухин конечно молодец, но я, в таком случае, тоже мог бы разместить сюда свою фото, фото моего отца, как фото деда... У меня тоже семейная традиция военных летчиков и не менее героическая...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк!
Свое фото не следует, а вот деда и отца обязательно.Всех защитников Отечества и победителей ВОВ.
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк!
> Свое фото не следует, а вот деда и отца обязательно.Всех защитников Отечества и победителей ВОВ.
> С уважением


Правильнее будет - не следует размещать "свое и отца"... Так как отец у меня после 1945 года родился....
Если уж тема - ".. огненные годы войны..." , то и надо придерживаться этого... А то мне опять "красную карточку" за "офф топ" покажут...

----------


## Mig

> Колотухин конечно молодец, но я, в таком случае, тоже мог бы разместить сюда свою фото, фото моего отца, как фото деда... У меня тоже семейная традиция военных летчиков и не менее героическая...


Владимир Колотухин - не мой отец и не мой дед.

Вы же сами поместили "...хоть и вроде тут до 1945"" не только фото п/п-ка Колотухина, но и слова написали:

"Колотухин Владимир Готлибович 
Общий налёт – 1500 часов. Освоил самолёты: L-29 "Дельфин", УТИ МиГ-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-21УМ, МиГ-21Ф/Ф13, МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-23С, МиГ-23М/МС, МиГ-23УБ, Як-52.
Фото: подполковник Владимир Колотухин во время отпуска. Конец 1970-х..."

Я лишь дополнил размещенную Вами инфо.

----------


## Холостяк

> Я лишь дополнил размещенную Вами инфо.


Без проблем. 
Я просто имел в виду, что развивать инфу только об одной династии несколько неправильно и практически офф топ... 
А то у меня уже красная карточка есть...

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Mig

> ... развивать инфу только об одной династии несколько неправильно и практически офф топ...


Развивать инфо об авиационной династии/династиях на авиационном форуме - off top?! :Confused: 

А что ж тогда НЕ off top? 

P.S. У меня тоже карточка есть какого-то цвета... :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

> Развивать инфо об авиационной династии/династиях на авиационном форуме - off top?!
> 
> А что ж тогда НЕ off top? 
> 
> P.S. У меня тоже карточка есть какого-то цвета...


Можно развивать, но наверно в соответствующей ветке..., а тут вроде 1945 год.., огненные годы.... Так что "офф"...
А то еще штрафной назначат с удалением с поля! Хе-хе-хе!

----------


## Mig

> а тут вроде 1945 год.., огненные годы.... Так что "офф"... А то еще штрафной назначат с удалением с поля! Хе-хе-хе!


ОК. "Огненные", так огненные... А в штрафной как-то не хочется

----------


## Mig

Хочу спросить у уважаемого сообщества:

У меня есть краткие био и фото всех 25 ГСС летчиков, воевавших в 32 гиап во время ВОВ, а также био бывших летчиков 32 гиап, ставшими ГСС после войны.
Могу постепенно выкладывать эту инфо в этом разделе. 

Стоит это делать, уважаемые коллеги?

С уважением,

----------


## alexvolf

> Хочу спросить у уважаемого сообщества:
> 
> У меня есть краткие био и фото всех 25 ГСС летчиков, воевавших в 32 гиап во время ВОВ, а также био бывших летчиков 32 гиап, ставшими ГСС после войны.
> Могу постепенно выкладывать эту инфо в этом разделе. 
> 
> Стоит это делать, уважаемые коллеги?
> 
> С уважением,


Уважаемый Mig!
Без всякого сомнения, фотоматериалы- самые лучшие исторические документы остановившие мгновения в жизни людей заслужившее право
чтобы о них помнили.
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Небольшая серия-летчики морской авиации

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжу - фото №1 сын Хрущева-Леонид (слева-второй),фото№2 -американские летчики на аэродроме под Полтавой ,фото№3- У-2(По-2) использовали до войны,во время войны и после войны, имел название "Парта". И наконец редкий снимок (правда послевоенный 1945-46гг) ФВ-190 на вооружении ВВС КА

----------


## alexvolf

6 августа 1942г командир звена 183-го ИАП старший лейтенант М.Д.Баранов возглавлял патрулирование четырех самолетов Як-1 над переправой через р.Дон вступил в бой с 25 истребителями противника и в первой атаке сбил одного затем атаковал подошедший бомбардировщик и подбил его.В это время немецкие истребители атаковали наши штурмовики (в тот период одноместные Ил-2).Баранов пришел им на помошь и сбил еще один истребитель противника Ме-109.Израсходовав все боеприпасы Баранов пошел на таран и плоскостью своего самолета нанес удар по хвостовому оперению вражеского самолета ,а сам спасся на парашюте.Таким образом за несколько минут Баранов уничтожил четыре самолета противника.(МО ф.346 оп192157,д3 лл16-17).
Всего Баранов уничтожил 24 самолета противника был удостоен звания ГСС погиб смертью храбрых в 1943г.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

*Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич* - заместитель командира эскадрильи 183-го истребительного авиационного полка 289-й истребительной авиационной дивизии 8-й воздушной армии Юго-Западного фронта, старший лейтенант.

Родился 21 октября 1921 года в деревне Горки ныне Кингисепского района Ленинградской области в семье крестьянина. Русский. В 1937 году окончил неполную среднюю школу. Работал учеником, затем токарем на Кировском заводе в Ленинграде. В октябре 1938 года окончил Ленинградский центральный аэроклуб.

В Красной Армии с 1939 года. В октябре 1940 года окончил Чугуевскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков. В звании младшего лейтенанта направлен служить в 271-й истребительный авиационный полк (Прибалтийский особый военный округ). В мае 1941 года переведён в 183-й истребительный полк на должность командира звена.

Участник Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. Воевал на Южном фронте. К октябрю 1941 года уничтожил лично 5 самолётов противника. 5 и 6 ноября награждён 2 орденами Красного Знамени, а 8 ноября в воздушном бою сбил He-111 и Me-109. В феврале 1942 года назначен заместителем командира эскадрильи.

Старший лейтенант Баранов М.Д. к июню 1942 года совершил 176 боевых вылетов, лично сбил 20 вражеских самолётов и 6 уничтожил во время штурмовок на аэродромах.

Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 578) Михаилу Дмитриевичу Баранову присвоено Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 года.

Вечером 6 августа 1942 года М.Д. Баранов вылетел по тревоге в составе группы истребителей Як-1 на перехват вражеских бомбардировщиков Ju-87, шедших к городу Котельниково под прикрытием истребителей Me-109F. Не смотря на то, что силы били неравными, наши лётчики вступили в бой. Пока другие истребители вели бой с "юнкерсами", Баранов смело врезался в строй "мессершмиттов". Расстроив боевой порядок, тут же сбил одного из них. После успешной атаки ушёл в высоту и оттуда на большой скорости стремительной атакой сбил Ju-87, который неосторожно отделился от группы. Тут Баранов заметил, как несколько Me-109 атакуют повреждённый Ил-2. Он бросился на выручку и сбил "мессершмитт" одной очередью. Затем снова пошёл в атаку. Вскоре кончились боеприпасы. Догнав Me-109, Баранов нанёс удар крылом по хвосту и сбил его. Затем он набрал высоту и внезапно напоролся ещё на одного (немец, видимо, специально охотился за ним). Два истребителя сошлись на встречных курсах. От лобового столкновения оба самолёта разлетелись на куски. Баранов приземлился на парашюте и вскоре вернулся в свой полк.

Во время приземления повредил ногу и позвоночник. Медкомиссия отстранила его от полётов, но он продолжал летать. Вскоре был назначен штурманом полка, а затем переведён в 9-й гвардейский Одесский истребительный авиационный полк. Из-за недолеченных ран часто болел. В одном из полётов в середине ноября 1942 года судорога свела ногу. Его направили в дом отдыха. Там ему стало хуже и он попал в госпиталь. В полк вернулся 15 января 1943 года с медицинским заключением: "Подлежит амбулаторному лечению в части, к полётам временно не допускать". 17 января он добился разрешения подняться в воздух. В первом вылете отказал один из приборов. Тогда Баранов вылетел на другом самолёте. Во время выполнения фигуры высшего пилотажа самолёт вдруг накренился, перевернулся на спину и в таком положении упал на землю и взорвался. Лётчик погиб...

Был похоронен в городе Котельниково Волгоградской области. После войны перезахоронен в Волгограде на Мамаевом кургане. Менее чем за год боёв совершил 285 боевых вылетов, в 85 воздушных боях сбил лично 31 вражеский самолёт и 28 - в составе группы, 6 самолётов уничтожил на аэродромах.

Награждён орденом Ленина, 2 орденами Красного Знамени.

О подвиге Героя рассказывают экспонаты Волгоградского музея обороны. Именем Баранова были названы улица в Волгограде. Его имя увековечено в памятном мемориале Кировского завода. В городе Сланцы Ленинградской области установлена мемориальная доска.

Биография взята отсюда:
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=528

Вот здесь более подробный рассказ о Баранове.

----------


## Mig

*Герой Советского Союза Клещев Иван Иванович* (1918–1942)

Известный авиаконструктор А.С. Яковлев в своей книге "Цель жизни" писал: "Я знаю много асов: Покрышкина, Кожедуба, Клещева…." . Наверное, не случайно конструктор истребителей Як поставил Ивана Клещева в один ряд с самыми знаменитыми советскими асами.

Иван Клещев родился 26 января 1918 года в селе Курячовка Марковского района Луганской области в шахтерской семье. После окончания средней школы работал на заводе, учился в педагогическом техникуме. В Красной Армии с 1937 года. Окончил военную школу летчиков-истребителей. Участник боев в районе озера Хасан в 1938 году. В воздушных боях в районе реки Халхин-Гол летом 1939 года лично сбил один самолет  противника. 

На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны с первого дня. В конце 1941 года командир эскадрильи 521 иап капитан Клещев воевал на Калининском фронте. Трезвый расчет и высокое летное мастерство позволяли Ивану Клещеву одерживать победы в воздушных боях. Так, например, 10 февраля 1942 года восьмерка истребителей, ведомая Клещевым, встретилась с тридцатью самолетами противника. Итог воздушного боя: 4 сбитых самолета противника, наша группа потерь не имела.

Вспоминал бывший техник звена 521 иап ныне подполковник запаса Степан Петрович Ивлев: "Иван Клещев одерживал одну за другой яркие победы в самых жарких воздушных схватках, используя при этом многообразие тактических приемов и редкостное мастерство. Отличался он и веселым, общительным характером.
Однажды он получил приказ провести разведку войск противника в районе Ржева. Капитан Клещев в паре с ведомым сержантом (так в тексте – С.И.) Карначенком вылетел на задание, благополучно произвел фотосъемку и взял курс на свой аэродром. Вскоре они увидели группу пикировщиков Ю-87, бомбивших наши войска. И хотя разведчикам не разрешалось вступать в воздушные бои, Клещев не смог удержаться. Облака помогли ему выполнить атаку и короткой очередью сбить один "юнкерс". В это время его ведомый открыл огонь по второму. Но длинные очереди сержанта Карначенок не достигали цели. Ведущий пары внимательно наблюдал за действиями своего ведомого, а затем, чуть довернув самолет, расстрелял и этот "юнкерс". Огонь наших истребителей вызвал смятение в строю противника. Атака бомбардировщиков была сорвана. Сочтя благоразумным в повторные атаки не ввязываться, Клещев и Карначенок благополучно вернулись на свой аэродром. Второй сбитый в этом бою "юнкерс" Клещев записал на счет своего ведомого, объяснив Николаю Карначенку: "Ты ведь стрелял по нему, значит, так или иначе повредил, а мне осталось лишь поставить точку!"

В полку все знали эту "слабость" Ивана Клещева помогать молодым летчикам, что, как он считал, побуждало их к победам. При этом он обычно говорил: "А, пустяки! Какая разница, на кого записать? Важно, что еще одним стервятником стало меньше!"  

Иван Клещев творчески развивал тактику воздушного боя, активно применял новые приемы. "В нашем полку, – вспоминал А.Я. Баклан, – первым начал вести бой на вертикалях командир эскадрильи капитан Клещев. Его примеру последовали Бабков, Алкидов, Карначенок. Постепенно создалась своеобразная группа пилотов-новаторов" .

К середине марта 1942 года майор Клещев совершил 220 боевых вылетов, в 30 воздушных боях сбил лично 6 и в составе группы – 13 самолетов противника. 5 мая 1942 года за мужество и отвагу, проявленные в боях с врагом, Ивану Ивановичу Клещеву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.

В мае 1942 года майор Клещев был назначен командиром особого 434-го истребительного авиационного полка. После укомплектования, переучивания на истребитель Як-1 и напряженной боевой подготовки полк вылетел на фронт. С 13 июня по 6 июля 1942 года летчики 434 иап вели напряженные воздушные бои на Юго-Западном фронте. Командир полка лично водил в бой свой полк и подавал пример высокой воздушной выучки. За три недели боев майор Клещев произвел 32 боевых вылета и лично сбил 3 самолета противника.

С 15 июля по 3 августа полк после пополнения личным составом и техникой на самолетах Як-7Б принимал участие в боевых действиях под Сталинградом. Основной "работой" полка стало прикрытие Пе-2 150-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка подполковника И.С. Полбина, а также переправ через Дон в районе Калача. Как и на Юго-Западном фронте майор Клещев многократно водил в бой своих летчиков и менее чем за три недели боев лично сбил 4 самолета противника.

После очередного пополнения личным составом и боевой техникой с 14 сентября по 3 октября 1942 года 434 иап вновь воевал под Сталинградом. Первый боевой вылет полк совершил 14 сентября, во время которого его командир майор Клещев сбил в Ме-109. 19 сентября в воздушном бою он сбил два истребителя противника, доведя общее число побед в сентябрьских боях до пяти. Но в этом бою его самолет был подбит и загорелся. Раненый летчик выпрыгнул с парашютом. "При этом у него оторвалась золотая звезда Героя. – Вспоминал участник того боя Герой Советского Союза заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР Степан Анастасович Микоян. – Сильно обгоревшего, его отправили в госпиталь. Василий Сталин прислал самолет, Клещева отвезли в Москву в Кремлевскую больницу. После его выздоровления Калинин в Кремле вручил ему новую золотую звезду взамен утерянной. Наверное, это был единственный подобный случай" .

В командование 434-м авиаполком вступил майор А.Ф. Семенов. Александр Федорович вспоминал: "Заменить такого командира, как Иван Клещев, было непросто. У всего личного состава полка он пользовался безграничным авторитетом. У него были свои устоявшиеся взгляды на нормы поведения авиационного командира. Коротко их можно сформулировать так: пока ты сам летаешь – ты не только командир, но и воздушный боец, а прекратишь полеты и личное участие в воздушных боях – сразу утратишь моральное право называться летчиком и перестанешь быть настоящим авиационным командиром. В своей командирской деятельности И.И. Клещев неизменно проявлял новаторство, инициативу, особенно в области управления истребителями и совершенствовании приемов борьбы с вражеской авиацией. Одним из первых он наладил надежную связь между самолетами и землей. Ему же в первую очередь принадлежит инициатива эшелонирования боевых порядков истребителей по высоте и налаживания взаимодействия летчиков в паре" .

Высокую оценку Ивану Клещеву дал в своих воспоминаниях маршал авиации С.И. Руденко, в то время командующий 16-й воздушной армией: "Особенно выделялись высокой выучкой, дерзостью и храбростью летчики 434-го истребительного авиационного полка под командованием майора И.И. Клещева. Командир полка майор Клещев был мастером огня и маневра, умело руководил подчиненными в бою" . 

Ожоги, полученные Иваном Клещевым в бою 19 сентября 1942 года, оказались серьезными и потребовали длительного лечения. После выписки из госпиталя Герой Советского Союза майор Клещев продолжил службу в Инспекции ВВС. Инспекторы-летчики большую часть своего времени проводили в строевых частях, помогая фронтовым летчикам повысить боевую квалификацию. 

Служебные дела в конце декабря 1942 года привели Ивана Клещева на аэродром Рассказово, где базировался 6-й запасной авиационный полк . 31 декабря 1942 года опытный воздушный боец Иван Иванович Клещев погиб в авиационной катастрофе. Обстоятельства гибели выдающегося летчика-истребителя долгое время были доподлинно неизвестны. Сталинская пропаганда не могла допустить смерть боевого летчика не в бою. Официально сообщалось, что Герой Советского Союза майор Клещев был сбит зенитной артиллерией противника. В других источниках говорилось, что он погиб в авиакатастрофе на транспортном самолете. Такая информация встречается и поныне в некоторых изданиях.

Рассказывает С.А. Микоян: "В конце декабря Клещев полетел на Як-9 в командировку на аэродром Рассказово. Еще за день до того, как надо было возвращаться в Москву, начался и не прекращался обложной снегопад. Лететь было нельзя. Но 31 декабря он не выдержал и все-таки полетел. Пройдя немного по маршруту, видимо, понял, что пройти в район Москвы не сможет, и вернулся. Стал планировать на посадку на свой аэродром, но из-за падающего снега и белой поверхности поля не смог определить высоту в самый критический момент посадки, когда нужно вывести самолет из планирования. Самолет ударился в землю и разрушился. Многие потом говорили, что, мол, погиб он из-за Зои Федоровой (известная в то время киноактриса. – С.И.) – спешил к ней на встречу Нового года. По-моему, его желание возвратиться домой к Новому году вполне понятно, независимо от того, кто его ждал. Я слышал потом, что были предложения переименовать Рассказово, где его похоронили, в Клещево, но этого не произошло. К сожалению, ему не присвоили и звания дважды Героя, хотя после Сталинграда на его счету было уже 24 сбитых лично самолета и 32 в группе. Я думаю, что если бы он не погиб так нелепо, то превзошел бы и Покрышкина и Кожедуба" . 

К моменту своей гибели Иван Иванович Клещев совершил 380 боевых вылетов, сбил лично и в составе группы около 50 самолетов противника. В источниках число побед И.И. Клещева разнится и приводятся различные данные – от 35 до 54 самолетов противника! Наиболее часто встречается цифра – 16 самолетов противника лично и 32 – в группе .

Герой Советского Союза Иван Иванович Клещев похоронен в городе Рассказово Тамбовской области.

Награжден орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени (дважды) и Отечественной войны II степени.

----------


## Холостяк

*КЛЕЩЕВ Иван Иванович (1918 — 1942)*

----------


## alexvolf

> Коллеги, прошу пардону!
> 
> Не могу врубиться как в эту машинку фото вставлять...(:
> Подскажите, pls.


Нажмите расширенный режим -появится доп окно вложить файлы выбераете обзор и затем опция загрузить.

----------


## Mig

На фото:

Герой Советского Союза Клещев И.И.

Могила И.И. Клещева в г. Рассказово Тамбовской области. Современное фото С.Н. Румянцева

----------


## Mig

2 Alexvolf

Спасибо! Получилось!

----------


## Mig

9.07.2008 ув. Холостяк разметил фото ГСС Клещева, а также фрагмент другого фото и боковик Як-7Б.

Хотелось бы дать все (а не фрагмент) групповое фото с подписью:

Военный комиссар 434 иап батальонный комиссар В.Г. Стемальщук проводит политзанятие с личным составом. В центре сидят в первом ряду летчики 434 иап (слева направо): Герой Советского Союза И.Ф. Голубин, капитан В.П. Бабков, лейтенант Н.А. Карначенок. Июль 1942 года. Предположительно аэродром Гумрак. 

Примечательно, что летчики 434-го иап В.П. Бабков и Н.А. Карначенок (посмертно) в ноябре 1942 гг. станут Героями.

После долгих споров, консультаций и обсуждений с коллегами, мы пришли к выводу, что Як-7Б на заднем плане этого фото - скорее всего самолет командира 434-го иап ГСС майора Клещева.

Именно этот Як-7Б изобразил на боковике (который запостил Холостяк) Михаил Быков.

----------


## Mig

*Герой Советского Союза Голубин Иван Филиппович*

Родился в 1919 году в деревне Троицкое Чернского района Тульской области в семье крестьянина. Окончил 7 классов и школу ФЗУ. Работал на заводе в Москве, одновременно учился в аэроклубе. 

В конце 1939 года младший лейтенант Голубин закончил Борисоглебскую военную авиационную школу летчиков и получил назначение в 16 иап 57-й Люберецкой истребительной авиационной бригады. В 1940 году при аварийной посадке на И-153 Иван Голубин повредил левый глаз, был списан с летной работы и переведен на должность адъютанта эскадрильи 16 иап{59}. 

После начала войны Иван Голубин добился возвращения на летную работу, и был назначен ведомым командира 2-й эскадрильи 16 иап. Лейтенант Голубин быстро вошел в строй, освоив при этом ночные полеты на МиГ-3. Свою первую воздушную победу одержал 24 октября 1941 года. В этот день шесть МиГ-3 атаковали 18 бомбардировщиков противника под прикрытием 10 истребителей. Голубин сбил пикирующий бомбардировщик Ю-87. На следующий день он записал на свой счет еще один самолет противника – Ме-109. 29 октября Иван Голубин в двух воздушных боях, умело применяя реактивные снаряды, одержал 4 победы, сбив три Ме-109 и один Ю-87{60}. 

15 декабря Иван Голубин в паре с летчиком лейтенантом Шишковским вылетел на штурмовку колонны противника. Над линией фронта МиГ-3 попали под плотный зенитный огонь. Осколок снаряда разворотил руль высоты на машине ведомого, и он вернулся на свой аэродром. Лейтенант Голубин продолжил выполнение задания и, обнаружив длинную колонну противника, сделал три захода по ней. Отстрелявшись, Голубин взял курс на свой аэродром. Вдруг Иван Голубин заметил группу немецких истребителей. Противник также обнаружил одинокий советский самолет. Уходить было поздно, и Голубин первым врезался в строй «мессеров». На какое-то время это вызвало замешательство, немецкие летчики не ожидали подобной дерзости. Завязался бой. В хвост самолета Голубина стал заходить Ме-109. Иван сманеврировал скоростью: он убавил газ, и истребитель противника оказался впереди. Очередь советского летчика оказалась точной. В это время второй «мессер» стал заходить слева. Голубин повторил маневр и сбил самолет противника. Обозленные неудачей, немцы набросились на одинокий МиГ-3, начали поливать его огнем. От прямого попадания «обрезал» мотор. Заметив внизу ровную площадку, Голубин пошел на посадку с убранными шасси. Приземлившись, летчик быстро добрался до леса и скрылся в его чащобе. Там он встретил жителей оккупированной деревни Вертолино, которые спасались в лесу от немцев. Несколько дней Иван Голубин прожил в крестьянской землянке, пока не встретил армейских разведчиков, которые перевели летчика через линию фронта. В свой полк Иван Голубин возвратился через 4 дня. 

Всего к 15 декабря 1941 года заместитель командира эскадрильи 16 иап лейтенант Голубин сбил по официальным данным 10 самолетов противника (семь Ме-109 и три Ю-87) лично и 2 – в группе. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 4 марта 1942 года за мужество и воинскую доблесть, проявленные в боях с противником, Ивану Филипповичу Голубину было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 

В январе 1942 года старший лейтенант Голубин был назначен инспектором-летчиком Инспекции ВВС. В мае–июне он как инспектор участвовал в подготовке 434 иап к боям. Вместе с полком принял участие в июле–августе 1942 года в боях под Сталинградом, во время которых капитан Голубин лично сбил 3 самолета противника. После возвращения 434 иап из-под Сталинграда продолжил службу в 16 иап. 

Всего капитан Иван Филиппович Голубин совершил около 200 боевых вылетов и сбил лично – 13, в группе – 2 самолета противника. 

Осенью 1942 года группа самолетов МиГ-3 16 иап, в состав которой входил и капитан Голубин, совершала перелет в сложных метеоусловиях и потеряла ориентировку. Горючее было на исходе, и летчики совершили вынужденные посадки на «живот». Иван Голубин, надеясь, видимо, сохранить машину, сел на колеса, но самолет скапотировал и летчик погиб. И.Ф. Голубин похоронен 28 октября 1942 года на Донском кладбище в Москве{61}. 

Награжден орденами Ленина и Красного Знамени. 

Имя И.Ф. Голубина высечено на памятнике Героям Советского Союза в Туле.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще трофейные фотографии наших самолетов...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще немного...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Добавка....

На предпоследнем фото видны явные повреждения плоскостей самолета огнем из автоматического стрелкового оружия с земли... Возможно экипаж проводил штурмовку на малой высоте, получил повреждения и совершил вынужденную.... Фонари все отсутствуют... Видимо, надеюсь, экипаж выбрался живыми...

----------


## Холостяк

Есть фото немецких самолетов... 
Явно заметно, что фотографий наших самолетов значительно больше. Без всякого это можно объяснить тем, что у немцев все таки на руках было значительно больше фотоаппаратов, чем у наших бойцов на фронте. Немцы слали фотки в Германию, домой..., почти как с туристической поездки... Нашим же, однозначно, было не до этого - надо было Родину защищать, да и погибло очень много...  
Но и по этим видно, что наши летчики их долбали как надо...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще........
Досталось... Повреждены...

----------


## Mig

> Явно заметно, что фотографий наших самолетов значительно больше. Без всякого это можно объяснить тем, что у немцев все таки на руках было значительно больше фотоаппаратов, чем у наших бойцов на фронте.


У наших бойцов на фронте НЕ БЫЛО фотоаппаратов! Как и не было их в тылу. Точно также как и не было в тылу велосипедов, швейных машинок, кофеварок и многого чего другого....

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> У наших бойцов на фронте НЕ БЫЛО фотоаппаратов!


Возможно...



> Как и не было их в тылу.


А вот это НЕПРАВДА!



> Считается, что всего к началу войны было выпущено около двух десятков моделей и модификаций фотоаппаратов, среди которых наиболее массовыми были "Фотокор" (более 1 млн. штук) и "ФЭД" (160650 шт.).


Об истории советского "фотоаппаратостроения" читайте здесь и здесь.

P.S. Прошу прощения за оффтоп!

----------


## Холостяк

> У наших бойцов на фронте НЕ БЫЛО фотоаппаратов! Как и не было их в тылу. Точно также как и не было в тылу велосипедов, швейных машинок, кофеварок и многого чего другого....


Да... Дифицит реальный был... Моя бабушка рассказывала, что женщина имеющая швейную машинку - считалась реально богатой. К ней шли все с округи с просьбами, она обшивала всех... Привод еще был у таких машинок ножной, типа "качалка" такая... И конечно же, фотография в Советском народе была тогда не так развита и доступна как в Германии.... Но фотоаппараты действительно были!!! Согласен с предыдущим собеседником...

Так что и у бойцов в окопах фотик был в диковинку..., но был!  У нас мизер съемки в окопах, ну таких кадров "простых"..., очень мало... Фотографировали или фотокорреспонденты или замполиты... Потом, можно обратить внимание, что у авиаторов все таки не мало попадаются "простых" фотографий... Как никак Сталинские соколы жили хорошо и фотоаппараты имели..., но очень много из них погибло в первые месяцы войны..., что действительно - не до съемки было... Потом солдатики в окопы брали не фотоаппарат, а лучше лишнюю гранату, чтоб фрицу ее "подарить"... Многие просто не успевали проявить или отослать домой пленку или фотографии..., погибали люди... Потом фронт двигался к Москве, эвакуация всех родных..., всех по стране разметало - тут не до фоток и альбомов... Хранили у сердца с документами по одной фотографии родных и все... А немцы в Германию слали фото с фронта без проблем, и война до Германии докатилась не скоро как и эвакуация, они за это время неплохие фотоальбомы уже собрали... Вон по Интернету встречаю, особенно на Ебэй, целые альбомы эССесовцев и дифицита в них совсем нет... Я не встречал ни одного альбома нашего пилота или НКВДшника - НИ ОДНОГО (даже копии)... А фронтовой альбомчик того же Кожедуба прикупили бы многие коллекционеры Милитарии...

----------


## Mig

> А вот это НЕПРАВДА!
> Об истории советского "фотоаппаратостроения" читайте здесь и здесь.


После начала ВОВ, а тем более в условиях военного положения в прифронтовых районах и т.д и т.п. осуществлялись всякие разные административные и иные меры, как-то:
- сдача на ответственное хранение радиоПРИЕМНИКОВ. У населения остались в квартирах лишь "тарелки", т.н. репродукторы, которые были по сути динамиками радиотрансляции.
- сдача на ответственное хранение фотоаппаратов в целях недопущения утечки информации. Мой дед рассказывал, что однажды году в 1943-44, оказавшись в одном московском районном отделении милиции увидел целую КОМНАТУ, заваленную разными фотоаппаратами. Причем к каждой камере были прикреплена бирка с координатами владельца. Когда камеры начали возвращать выжившим владельцам я не знаю.
   Вполне логично предположить, что и в глубоком тылу население городов (едва ли было много фотоаппаратов в деревнях) тоже сдавало камеры на хранение в милицию или НКВД. 
   Сугубо ИМХО в тылу во время ВОВ реально фотокамеры были только у тех, кому было ПОЛОЖЕНО, начиная от фотоателье и кончая фотокорами и т.д.

Sorry за off-top.

----------


## Mig

> Потом, можно обратить внимание, что у авиаторов все таки не мало попадаются "простых" фотографий... Как никак Сталинские соколы жили хорошо и фотоаппараты имели..., но очень много из них погибло в первые месяцы войны...


Фронтовой путь рядового сталинского сокола особенно в 1942-43 годах (не говоря уже о 1941-м), как известно, был очень часто не долог...

Выражение "сталинские соколы жили хорошо" я бы отнес к хорошему питанию, приличным бытовым условиям (на фоне пехоты), но не более...

Все "бытовые" фото, сделанные в хорошо знакомом мне 32 гиап, в 1943 году, были сняты фотоаппаратом Степана Микояна (думаю здесь не надо говорить, кто был его папа)...

Ситуация с камерами начала меняться с примерно с 1944 года, когда стало появляться все больше и больше трофейных фотоаппаратов. Соответственно и фото, датированных 1944-45 годами, известно намного больше.

----------


## Mig

*Герой Советского Союза Алкидов Владимир Яковлевич*

Родился 12 августа 1920 года в селе Алкужи Моршанского района Тамбовской области в семье рабочего. Окончив неполную среднюю школу, работал слесарем, учился в аэроклубе. В 1939 году был призван в Красную Армию и год спустя окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу летчиков.

С первого дня войны на фронте. Воевал в 87-м, 263-м истребительных авиаполках. В составе 521 иап участвовал в боях за Москву. Летал сначала на ЛаГГ-3, затем на Як-1. 22 февраля 1942 года звено Владимира Алкидова, ведомые – Андрей Баклан и Семен Селищев, выполнив боевое задание, возвращалось на свой аэродром. Вдруг лейтенант Алкидов увидел большую группу пикировщиков Ю-87, приближающихся к позициям наших войск. Вместо практиковавшихся в то время атак «с хода в лоб» командир звена принял решение отойти от бомбардировщиков в сторону и, прикрываясь нижней кромкой облачности, атаковать внезапно сверху. Атака была выполнена на большой скорости, а огонь летчики открыли с малой дистанции. Противник был ошеломлен внезапной атакой. Строй бомбардировщиков рассыпался, истребители противника не сумели организовать противодействия. С первой же атаки было сбито три «Юнкерса». Противник беспорядочно сбросил бомбы, не дойдя до линии фронта, и повернул обратно. В это время подошла группа из 8 истребителей Ме-109. Трое советских летчиков приняли бой, в результате которого Алкидов и Баклан сбили еще по одному самолету и противник, потеряв 5 машин – 3 пикировщика и 2 истребителя, оставил поле боя . Лейтенант Баклан и младший лейтенант Селищев благополучно возвратились на свой аэродром. Командир звена Алкидов из-за утечки топлива был вынужден приземлиться недалеко от линии фронта в расположении наших войск. В тот же вечер Владимир вернулся в свой полк, где его ждала торжественная встреча. Через несколько дней командующий воздушной армией генерал М.М. Громов вручил трем летчикам ордена Ленина.

К весне 1942 года лейтенант Алкидов совершил более 100 боевых вылетов, участвовал в десятках воздушных боев и сбил несколько самолетов противника. В мае Владимир Алкидов был переведен в 434 иап, который возглавил майор Клещев. В составе 434-го истребительного авиаполка он воевал летом 1942 года на Юго-западном фронте, под Сталинградом. 13 июня в воздушном бою Владимир Алкидов, спасая товарища, был ранен, но смог довести самолет до своего аэродрома. 26 июля лейтенант Алкидов в составе восьмерки истребителей, ведомой капитаном Бабковым, участвовал в воздушном бое, в котором летчики 434 иап сбили 11 самолетов противника, не потеряв ни одного своего. Один «юнкерс» записал на свой счет Владимир.

28 июля в бою против 14 «мессеров» самолет старшего лейтенанта Алкидова был отсечен противником от основной группы и его Як был подбит. Раненый летчик пикированием попытался выйти из боя. Вспыхнули бензобаки… Летчик с перебитой ногой и рукой выбросился на парашюте. От потери крови, боли при ударе во время приземления он потерял сознание. Когда очнулся, Владимир Алкидов понял, что он попал в плен. Но советские патриоты помогли ему бежать из плена, спрятали, вылечили и в декабре 1942 года переправили через линию фронта.

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 года старшему лейтенанту Владимиру Яковлевичу Алкидову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.

13 августа 1942 года в газете «Правда» была опубликована статья «Герои воздушных боев на Дону», в которой говорилось: «Славная семья Героев Советского Союза пополнилась новыми шестью летчиками, храбрейшими из храбрейших, отличившимися в боях на Дону». Первой в Указе о присвоении высшей степени отличия значилась фамилия старшего лейтенанта Алкидова, первого Героя, "выращенного" в 434-м/32-м гвардейском авиаполку.

После долгих мытарств, лечения и проверок Владимир Алкидов в мае 1943 года смог вернуться в свой 32-й гвардейский авиаполк, где ему была вручена Золотая Звезда Героя. Однако у Владимира после ранения неправильно срослась рука, что формально послужило причиной отказа от летной работы. Вскоре капитан Алкидов был переведен в 172 иап, в котором прослужил почти полтора года. В ноябре 1944 года был откомандирован в распоряжение Управления кадров ВВС Красной Армии.

Всего за время своей летной карьеры Владимир Алкидов совершил 335 боевых вылетов и в 40 воздушных боях лично сбил 10 самолетов противника. 

В 1946 году Герой Советского Союза капитан Владимир Яковлевич Алкидов был демобилизован по состоянию здоровья. Жил и работал в городе Славянск-на-Кубани Краснодарского края. Умер 27 ноября 1982 года.

Награжден орденами Ленина (дважды), Красного Знамени (дважды), Красной Звезды, медалями. 

Владимир Яковлевич Алкидов не забыт на родной тамбовской земле: в Моршанском историко-художественном музее ему посвящен стенд, рассказывающий о подвигах летчика-аса.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Mig

2 Alexvolf

Спасибо за размещенные *документы*! Впечатляет!

Особенно поразил бланк "квитанции", отпечатанный типографским способом! Как все серьезно было организовано! Что говорит о серьезности отношения со стороны властей к радиоПРИЕМННИКАМ.

Кстати, в Германии население тоже радиоприемники сдавало...

----------


## Холостяк

В Москве ограблена квартира дважды Героя Советского Союза летчика Василия Андрианова, в которой после смерти отца живет его сын. Похищены все боевые награды, сообщил в среду источник в правоохранительных органах.

http://news.mail.ru/incident/1913253/

----------


## Холостяк

*"Мне довелось служить в штрафной роте..."*

Не об Авиации, но интересная статья, советую почитать...

**

http://nvo.ng.ru/notes/2008-05-16/8_ww.html

----------


## Owl-99

> Всего за время своей летной карьеры Владимир Алкидов совершил 335 боевых вылетов и в 40 воздушных боях лично сбил 10 самолетов противника.


Реальный боевой счет Алкидова - 3 лично и 7 в группе... из них 2+6 - в сотаве 521 иап, 1+1 в составе 434 иап/32 гиап.

----------


## Mig

> Реальный боевой счет Алкидова - 3 лично и 7 в группе... из них 2+6 - в сотаве 521 иап, 1+1 в составе 434 иап/32 гиап.


Совершенно верно!

Но в данном случае я привел "традицонную" цифру побед, т.к. у данного ресурса - аудитория весьма широкая и мало знакомая с методикой уважаемого М.Ю. Быкова. Описывать же эту методику постороннему (методике) человку- дело сложное и не простое. Приводить же вышеприведенные цифры, без описания методики - тоже не самый удачный вариант. Поэтому и остановился на "традиционной" цифре побед.  В этом случае по крайней мере у не специалистов не будет вопросов типа "Как?! За 3 лично сбитых - ГСС!?!?!"

----------


## alexvolf

Несколько приказов Народного Комиссара Обороны Сталина И.В.
Приказ № 0299 от 19 августа 1941г "О порядке награждения летного состава ВВС РККА за хорошую боевую работу и о мерах по борьбе со скрытым дизертирством среди военных летчиков".
Приказ № 0685 от 9 сентября 1942г " Об установлении понятия боевого вылета".
И наконец знаменитый приказ № 227-"Ни шагу назад"(многие дисседенты называли этот приказ "античеловеческим")

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Холостяк

*15 ГШАП*

командир 277 ШАД Ф С Хатлинский 



Будующий 2ГСС Алексеенко 



2 ГСС Кунгурцев 



будующий 2 ГСС Мыльников

----------


## Холостяк

Будующий ГСС Каленов 



ГСС Манохин



ГСС Палагушин со Звездой и до нее

----------


## Холостяк

Будующий ГСС Чибисов 



Катюнин В.А. 



будующий 2ГСС Прохоров А.Н. 



Будующий полный кавалер ОС ст-на Пелевин

----------


## Холостяк

Будующий полный кавалер ОС с-на Тютюмов 




Будующий полный кавалер ОС с-на Хлынин



неизвестный воздушный стрелок



неизвестный воздушный стрелок

----------


## Холостяк

неизвестный воздушный стрелок 





неизвестный воздушный стрелок

----------


## Холостяк

командир 15 ГШАП осень 1944 - весна 1945 







С комэсками 

.

----------


## Холостяк

Второй с лева, будущий ГСС Яковлев А.И.



Вот еще пара фотографий. Яковлев А.И. на фронте с февраля 1944г. Воевал в небе Украины, Крыма, Карпат, Польши и Чехословакии. Совершил 167 боевых вылета. На фото 44 год.

----------


## Холостяк

*"Сталинские соколы"*

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю....

----------


## Owl-99

Замечательные фото, но без привязки и подписей в их выкладывании тут смысла никакого

----------


## Холостяк

> Замечательные фото, но без привязки и подписей в их выкладывании тут смысла никакого


УмнО таки сказано! Цивилизовано так, по-взрослому...  

Может и хоронить Неизвестного солдата не стоило у Кремлевской стены? Ведь подписи и привязки где погиб нет....

Конечно жаль, что мы не знаем на многих фотографиях кто изображен, где снято, когда.... 
Но это наши Герои! Те кто победил. Мы должны видеть и знать лица этих Героев...
*Так что смысл есть!!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

еще фото....

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Холостяк;32869]УмнО таки сказано! Цивилизовано так, по-взрослому...  

Может и хоронить Неизвестного солдата не стоило у Кремлевской стены? Ведь подписи и привязки где погиб нет....

Конечно жаль, что мы не знаем на многих фотографиях кто изображен, где снято, когда.... 
Но это наши Герои! Те кто победил. Мы должны видеть и знать лица этих Героев...
*Так что смысл есть!!!!*

Уважаемый Холостяк
Полностью с Вами согласен.Дело нужное.Бывает  на форум (имеется ввиду данная ветка) заходят разные люди и встречают фотографию своих родных. Кроме этого возникает желание узнать, кто все-таки изображен на данной фотографии.Во первых фотография очень ценный документ.Во вторых- это остановленный миг в жизни человека которого не знаешь,но который жил,любил,воевал и т.д. Фоторяд просто уникален.Нет слов.Продолжать и продолжать!!!

----------


## Owl-99

> УмнО таки сказано! Цивилизовано так, по-взрослому...  
> 
> Может и хоронить Неизвестного солдата не стоило у Кремлевской стены? Ведь подписи и привязки где погиб нет....


Поменьше слюней и соплей, побольше конструктива, тут авиационный форум, а не военно-патриотическая игра "зарница" для школьников. Оставьте ваш благородный патриотический раж для других мест и ситуаций, бубнами трясти, флагами махать, пускать пузыри от умиления и охи с ахами расточать большого ума не надо. Лучше бы, если уж так хорошо помните и чтите - потрудились восстановить максимум информации о людях и самолетах на этих фото. Спросите на АИФе, ВИФе, Сухом, других авиафорумах, по сайтам пошарьте, литературу почитайте. Глядишь, и найдется много чего... Вот, к примеру, в посте  #138 линеечка из 5 фото в самом низу - на фото 2 и 4 -  Як-9У 151-го Гв.ИАП, аэродром Ямбол (Болгария), июнь 1945 г. На фото 4 на крыле Яка - летчик л-т Н.Ф.Кизим, возможно на фото 2 крайний справа он же... На фото 5 - "Харрикейн" из сотава 14 ОРАЭ, зима 1942-43 гг... фото ниже  с МиГ-3 тоже знакомое, где-то мелькало, на память не скажу, но похоже какая-то часть ПВО, возможно 34 иап. Поработайте немного не только копипастом, раз вы уж так родину любите и чтите память победителей. А кричать все умеют.

----------


## Холостяк

> Поменьше слюней и соплей, побольше конструктива, тут авиационный форум, а не военно-патриотическая игра "зарница" для школьников. Оставьте ваш благородный патриотический раж для других мест и ситуаций, бубнами трясти, флагами махать, пускать пузыри от умиления и охи с ахами расточать большого ума не надо. Лучше бы, если уж так хорошо помните и чтите - потрудились восстановить максимум информации о людях и самолетах на этих фото. Спросите на АИФе, ВИФе, Сухом, других авиафорумах, по сайтам пошарьте, литературу почитайте. Глядишь, и найдется много чего... Вот, к примеру, в посте #138 линеечка из 5 фото в самом низу - на фото 2 и 4 - Як-9У 151-го Гв.ИАП, аэродром Ямбол (Болгария), июнь 1945 г. На фото 4 на крыле Яка - летчик л-т Н.Ф.Кизим, возможно на фото 2 крайний справа он же... На фото 5 - "Харрикейн" из сотава 14 ОРАЭ, зима 1942-43 гг... фото ниже с МиГ-3 тоже знакомое, где-то мелькало, на память не скажу, но похоже какая-то часть ПВО, возможно 34 иап. Поработайте немного не только копипастом, раз вы уж так родину любите и чтите память победителей. А кричать все умеют.


Опа!
По моему это я на чей-то харчОк наступил...
Тот кого не устраивает мой патриотический раж, любовь с детства к военно-патриотической игре "Зарница", махание флажками, пускание пузырей, тряска бубнами, крики ну и всякое что ему еще мерещится - может поцеловать меня ниже спины... Указывателям что мне делать, и чем мне потрудиться - тот же самый рекоменд...  
Что мне делать, чем трудиться и мои любимые занятия - мое персональное дело...

Относительно инфы по фотографиям - спасибо. 


Продолжаю..., как его там..., "патриотический раж"...

----------


## Owl-99

> Опа!
> По моему это я на чей-то харчОк наступил...
> Тот кого не устраивает мой патриотический раж, любовь с детства к военно-патриотической игре "Зарница", махание флажками, пускание пузырей, тряска бубнами, крики ну и всякое что ему еще мерещится - может поцеловать меня ниже спины... Указывателям что мне делать, и чем мне потрудиться - тот же самый рекоменд...  
> Что мне делать, чем трудиться и мои любимые занятия - мое персональное дело...
> 
> Относительно инфы по фотографиям - спасибо.


Вы, уважаемый, не белены ли объелись? Какой такой харчок, у вас для того, чтобы на что-то наступить, судя по всему, ноги коротки, оставьте свои замашки и словечки из подворотни для других случаев, учитесь вести себя культурно, раз уж вылезли в приличное общество :) обладание большим количеством хороших фото (кстати неизвестно еще, где и как вы их насобирали, полное отсутствие какой-либо сопроводительной информации наводит на нехорошие мысли, знаете ли) еще не дает вам право хамить. И не передергивайте, насчет излишнего патриотического ража было написано применительно к вашему опусу о неизвестном солдате, если у вас не хватило ума это понять.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> 9.07.2008 ув. Холостяк разметил фото ГСС Клещева, а также фрагмент другого фото и боковик Як-7Б.
> 
> После долгих споров, консультаций и обсуждений с коллегами, мы пришли к выводу, что Як-7Б на заднем плане этого фото - скорее всего самолет командира 434-го иап ГСС майора Клещева.
> 
> Именно этот Як-7Б изобразил на боковике (который запостил Холостяк) Михаил Быков.


Странно, а вот похоже, что Голубин из следующего поста запечатлен на фоне того же Яка. И стиль сходится (как у Баранова). На левом борту "Смерть за смерть!" вокруг звезды, а на правом - по линейке. И фото с Голубиным сделано чуть раньше.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вы, уважаемый, не белены ли объелись? Какой такой харчок, у вас для того, чтобы на что-то наступить, судя по всему, ноги коротки, оставьте свои замашки и словечки из подворотни для других случаев, учитесь вести себя культурно, раз уж вылезли в приличное общество :) обладание большим количеством хороших фото (кстати неизвестно еще, где и как вы их насобирали, полное отсутствие какой-либо сопроводительной информации наводит на нехорошие мысли, знаете ли) еще не дает вам право хамить. И не передергивайте, насчет излишнего патриотического ража было написано применительно к вашему опусу о неизвестном солдате, если у вас не хватило ума это понять.


Да уж.. Завелся я с "пол"... Возможно я не допонял..., или Вы не ясно высказались...
Проехали...

Документ с тех лет...

----------


## Петрович

> Замечательные фото, но без привязки и подписей в их выкладывании тут смысла никакого


Ну дык - фоторяд цельнотянутый отсюда
http://forum.blockhaus.ru/index.php?showtopic=5136   , а по сему и комментировать нечего.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Петрович
Спасибо за указанную ссылку.Пришлось правда зарегистрироватся на указанном сайте ,но не пожалел.Понял так, что и Вы являетесь активным участником коллекционирования.Отсюда вопрос-что Вам мешает выкладывать  фото на данной ветке? Думаю для многих было-бы интересно посмотреть.
С уважением

----------


## Петрович

> Уважаемый Петрович
> Спасибо за указанную ссылку.Пришлось правда зарегистрироватся на указанном сайте ,но не пожалел.Понял так, что и Вы являетесь активным участником коллекционирования.Отсюда вопрос-что Вам мешает выкладывать  фото на данной ветке? Думаю для многих было-бы интересно посмотреть.
> С уважением


Так выкладывал уже с года полтора назад
5-й ГМТАП(2-й МТАП) . Да и начинал наполнять форум по ссылке раньше чем здесь зарегистрировался

----------


## Холостяк

Да..., действительно хорошие фотографии на сайте военного антиквариата...
Еще добавляю оттуда...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще........................................

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> 



самое веселое в этой купюре - это парашют, с которым изображен летчик. ПД-3
Это не запаска, это основной такой и предназначен для десантирования :)

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня день Памяти Валерия Чкалова....

----------


## Холостяк

Уникальные фотографии советских летчиков....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение...

----------


## Холостяк

еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

и продолжаю......

----------


## Mig

> Уникальные фотографии советских летчиков....


Эти уникальные фото отсюда?

http://fototeka.nnm.ru/na_zare_sovetskoiy_vlasti_1

Зачем копировать фото, если можно просто дать ссылку на первоисточник, где эти фото выложены? :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

Вроде тот архивчик...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще...
Зачем качать и отсылать если можно и тут просмотреть...???

----------


## Холостяк

еще фото.....

----------


## alexvolf

> и еще...
> Зачем качать и отсылать если можно и тут просмотреть...???


 Уважаемый Холостяк
 Фотографиям цены нет.Сделаны они были начальником штаба авиашколы в Гатчине. Фамилия  начштаба Покровский.

----------


## Mig

> Фотографиям цены нет.Сделаны они были начальником штаба авиашколы в Гатчине. Фамилия  начштаба Покровский.


Цена, увы, есть. От антикварного магазина. Куда сдали этот фотоальбом, найденный на свалке...
"О, времена, о, нравы...."  :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

В принципе это и хорошо, что хоть в антикварный магазин сдали, а не выкинули... 
Хорошо сделал тот человек, который не поленился отсканил фотографии и выставил их в Интернете. У нас есть возможность всем их увидеть и причем бесплатно. 
Я уже отмечал, что очень мало в Интернете сайтов и фотографий подобной тематики...
Я с любопытством посмотрел эти фотографии....

----------


## Zhirohov

Интересный материал
Советская авиапромышленность и Ввс Ркка в годы репрессий 1938г
http://artofwar.ru/w/wolkow_a_a/text_0020.shtml
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

еще исторические фото....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение...

Фотки не во время Отечественной...., но....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии из истории....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение..........

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение альбома.....

----------


## Холостяк

а вот еще такая подборка....

----------


## Холостяк

ФОТОГРАФИИ ИЗ НЕМЕЦКОГО АЛЬБОМА...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение.....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще продолжение альбома....

----------


## Холостяк

Одно фото... ТБ...

----------


## Холостяк

Гайдаенко Иван Дмитриевич, летчик-истребитель

http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/400/51/lang,ru/

----------


## forten07

> Есть фото немецких самолетов... 
> Явно заметно, что фотографий наших самолетов значительно больше. Без всякого это можно объяснить тем, что у немцев все таки на руках было значительно больше фотоаппаратов, чем у наших бойцов на фронте. Немцы слали фотки в Германию, домой..., почти как с туристической поездки... Нашим же, однозначно, было не до этого - надо было Родину защищать, да и погибло очень много...  
> Но и по этим видно, что наши летчики их долбали как надо...


Какая бредятина. По вашему немцы не воевали а только прогулку устроили и не гибли? А обьяснить можно потому, что сбивали меньше чем немцы, отступали быстрее чем немцы могли наступать. Фотоаппараты тут не при чем- если бы были фото -пропаганда бы их толкала везде. Я так понимаю многие руководствуются эмоциями и пропагандой вместо логики, свидетельств и материалами архивов и хроник.

----------


## alexvolf

> Какая бредятина. По вашему немцы не воевали а только прогулку устроили и не гибли? А обьяснить можно потому, что сбивали меньше чем немцы, отступали быстрее чем немцы могли наступать. Фотоаппараты тут не при чем- если бы были фото -пропаганда бы их толкала везде. Я так понимаю многие руководствуются эмоциями и пропагандой вместо логики, свидетельств и материалами архивов и хроник.


 Уважаемый forten
А где  "бредятина"  по Вашей логике??? Приведенная Вами цитата стоит под  ФОТО, которые (судя по технике) в основном сделаны июнь-октябрь 1941г. Если-бы Холостяк открыл ветку под названием "Авиация во ВМВ"-уверен Вы бы увидели аналогичное количество сбитых немецких самолетов и союзников как по оси так и по коалиции...
Так,что никакой пропаганды а уж тем более эмоций.

----------


## Холостяк

> Какая бредятина. По вашему немцы не воевали а только прогулку устроили и не гибли? А обьяснить можно потому, что сбивали меньше чем немцы, отступали быстрее чем немцы могли наступать. Фотоаппараты тут не при чем- если бы были фото -пропаганда бы их толкала везде. Я так понимаю многие руководствуются эмоциями и пропагандой вместо логики, свидетельств и материалами архивов и хроник.


Что за очередной "эксперт" появился? 
Кто сказал что немцы сбивали больше? Их то в любом случае ВСЕХ завалили! И драпали немцы еще быстрее!!! Тот же хваленый в немецкой пропаганде Эрих Хартман так съЁбывал, что бросил свой целехонький самолетик с боезапасом, чтоб шкуру свою на парашютике спасти... 
Так же цифры сбитых, которые приписывают немецким летчикам НИГДЕ НЕ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНЫ. Попугаи только повторяют цифры, но ни одного документа никто и не видел. Дают ссылки на архивы от Кобленца до ГРУ и выдумывают прочую хрень, но НИ ОДНОГО документа с тех же архивов так никто и не видел. В Интернете жаркие споры, но немецкие асофилы занимаются только словоблудием и не представили ни одного документа... А пропаганда прет с их стороны - круче чем у коммуняк! Так ............ что очуметь можно....

Согласен только с одним - "....многие руководствуются эмоциями и пропагандой вместо логики, свидетельств и материалами архивов и хроник..."

Потом тупое выражение "... отступали быстрее чем немцы могли наступать..."... Такое мог только имбецил и урод, который забыл как немцы обосрались и "наступали" под Москвой, Ленинградом да и с самого начала - под Брестом споткнулись!!!!... За такие гнилые слова в адрес наших дедов просто в табло надо заряжать.... Сцуко.... Тебя бы на передовую, а так любая гнида горазда рассуждать "геройски"....

----------


## Nik Primopye

«Укрепляйте, ребята, нервную систему. Вас  еще и на войну пригласят. И не один раз. 
 Много  еще  будет  всякого...»
(© старший уполномоченный  уголовного  розыска  Жур  У.Г)
http://lib.ru/PROZA/NILIN/probatio.txt

Ник

----------


## forten07

> Что за очередной "эксперт" появился? 
> Кто сказал что немцы сбивали больше? Их то в любом случае ВСЕХ завалили! И драпали немцы еще быстрее!!! Тот же хваленый в немецкой пропаганде Эрих Хартман так съЁбывал, что бросил свой целехонький самолетик с боезапасом, чтоб шкуру свою на парашютике спасти...


Ответьте это тем кто благодаря такому героизму ставки гнил в окопах без боеприпасов и как грязное мясо был брошен в атаки отбивать то что ранее было просто брошено и тем остался в окупации, а потом еще по лагерям сидел. 
ПС. Вы временами политработником не были? Я такие слова ранее от этих одыбиливателей слышал. Очень хорошо орали, до первого выстрела. Далее хорошо в обеспечении прятались.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вы временами политработником не были? Я такие слова ранее от этих одыбиливателей слышал. Очень хорошо орали, до первого выстрела. Далее хорошо в обеспечении прятались.


Ни с кем я ругаться не желаю, но когда полную хрень пишут - уж выскажусь....
Какого ... расписывать тут на ветке бредятину про то как наши деды "драпали"??? Я понимаю сейчас все такие на фиг грамотные и умелые в "художественном" слове... Так вот как сам пишешь мне в приват - отвечай за свои слова! Потом фигасе расписывать как нашим солдатикам тяжко было? А кому легко? Кто не брошен был, кому не хватало на передавой боеприпасов-жрачки? Давай глянем хваленую немецкую армию... Может фальшенягеры на Крите не были брошены и вдоволь у них было боеприпасов-жрачки, что всех их там положили за просто так??? Может не брошены были элита Ваффен СС "Мертвая голова" под Харьковым (если уж Харьков вспомнил), когда всю их матчасть выбили и они от туда драли пятки??? Да и вообще этих с "Мертвой" Красноармейцы очень любили... Эту дивизию на Восточном фронте неоднократно полностью уничтожали, что их в Германию выводили не доукомплектовывать, а полностью переформировывать! Вроде парни из фальшенягеров или СС и Родину свою не зажищали, а блин стока загнулось и лежат ни за что в земельке!!! За просто так полегли!!! За фюрера!!!! Может фины под Ленинградом??? Или Войско Польское на велосипедах классно воевали??? Может амеры??? Да нееее!!! Вот тоже были брошены и без боеприпасов-жрачки при том же "гениальном" плане в Голландии, что по всему побережью болтались их трупики на деревьях раскачиваясь на парашютах... Всех побросали куда попало, оружие и боеприпасы аще в другое место выкинули.... Может при высадке в Нормандии все классно??? Нееее... Тоже..., одни вышли на пляжик как в санатории, а других под пулеметы-пушки без обработки берега, а часто вообще берег обрабатывали в другой стороне... Может в современном мире все классно было??? Да нет... Что во Вьетнаме амеров бросили в тропики, где их расчленяли партизаны и они сами себе перестреляли с перепуга... Или может сейчас им классно в Афгане за забором, где их бросили на съедение талибану, правда их там накормили до сыта и боеприпаса надавали, только вот современная техника все равно не спасает - укладывают их в гробики стабильно... Так что, они не "пушечное мясо" о котором ты пишешь!!!!????
Теперь про "обосрались".... Фига се! Ты это скажи тем кто Бресткую Крепость защищал! Кто Ленинград защищал! Они в отличии немчуры былых флагов не выбрасывали при защите свого Берлина... Так же как Паулюсь в Сталинграде нифигасе не обкакался??? Продолжал бы сражаться как фюрер ему приказал и присягу давал - до победы... Так нет - ручки к верху и белый флажок!
Так что сказки тут рассказывать про трудности войны - не хрена! Никто никогда на передовой не жировал!!!! Что наши деды, что парни из СС, что десантники со 101-й.... Так же как все обсерались от страха... Как и сам бы ты обосрался и дерьмом изошел!!!! 
Поэтому не надо тут хрень пИсать всякую. 
Про пропаганду.... Такая же фигня... Если хочешь показать типа у коммуняк такая пропаганда офигительная была, то я тебе правдивый листочек вывесил от Геббельса...., могу вывесить современный плакатик с Дядей Сэмом тычущим пальцем (я его вывешивал на ветке "Красного флага", одно только наименование учений амеров пышет пропагандой любви и красные звезды на их мишенях говорят за себя).... Наши то Родину защищали, а парни из Вермахта или Котики из амеровской армии во вьетнаме - им мозгИ так пропаганда промыла, что подыхали за не за что (хотя планы господства что в СССР, что в Азии большие были)...
Подобная хрень про политработников... Просто опять очередной "эксперт" появился на форуме, который думает, что слово политработник прямо таки оскорбительное и унизительное... Один из израиля был, тоже подкалывать пытался, обзывая всех собеседников или политработниками или прапорщиками, хотя сам полное..... Расписывая ужасы войны, не уй забывать, что политработники шли в атаку за Родину, поднимали в атаку бойцов и умирали за Родину.... так же как и те же коммунисты.... Немцы политработников-комиссаров в плен не брали - расстреливали на месте.... Так же как и на передовой - выбивали и гибли первыми - командный состав, в том числе политруки.... Если говорить про современное время, то я могу назвать не мало политработников-летчиков из своего полка-дивизии, которые не только классно летали но и партийное собрание серьезно провести могли, как и могли помочь молодым летчикам освоить технику... 
Для меня, прослужившего в Авиации вместе с авиационными политрабочими и видавшего кто есть кто, когда какой то недоумок начинает думать, что подколит должностью "политработника" - то аще на подобного подкольщика я смотрю как на полного имбецила. Летчики-политработники должностей Замполит авиаполка, НачПо авиационной дивизии - СВЯТЫЕ люди! 
Если есть желание обкакать этих людей как и наших дедов-фронтовиков защищавших Родину - не фиг заниматься словесным онанизмом. Кстати, Буш, алкаш Боря Ельцин - не были политработниками..., поэтому мудаки встречаются не только среди политработников, но и среди президентов....



*Если есть желание написать в тему топика про "Советскую Авиацию в огненные годы" пиши, про трудности и ужасы войны, но словоблудить и засерать ОФФ ТОПОМ нечего, как и оскорблять своим гнильем Защитников Родины....*

----------


## forten07

> Ни с кем я ругаться не желаю, но когда полную хрень пишут - уж выскажусь....


Почитайте посты- гнилье матершинное от Вас. Конечно СССР вытащил всех, но зачем же такой речью не уважать ветеранов.  




ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ И ГЛАВНОЕ-ЕСЛИ ВЫ ТАК ГОЛОСЛОВНО УТВЕРЖДАЕТЕ ПОР ТО ЧТО В ПЕРВЫЕ ГОДЫ ВОЙНЫ СССР СБИВАЛ БОЛЬШЕ ЧЕМ НЕМЦЫ, ТО СОВЕТУЮ ПРОСМОТРЕТЕТЬ СТАТИСТИКУ ПО ВСЕМ СУМАРНО ВЫПУЩЕННЫМ  САМОЛЕТАМ ГЕРМАНИИ И СОПОСТАВИТЬ С СССР, США И ПР.  Тогда вы удивитесь что одних только Як-9 выпустили больше чем ФВ-190. И будете огорчены узнать- куда же  вся эта армада девалась и как Германия могла при таком мизере за всю войну противостоять ВСЕМУ ФЛОТУ ВВС СОЮЗНИКОВ. И тогда вы поймете что немцы сбивали больше и выпускали при этом меньше (машины жили дольше). 




> ? Или Войско Польское на велосипедах классно воевали???


Смешите меня. Второй корпус Андерса имел и танки и пр. И вполне отлично воевал. Правда за Бритов, но ведь это воиска, а не бандоподобное формирование именуемое партизанами. А то что в 1939-1941 польские партизаны с Союзом и Немцами воевали на велосипедах- так освободительное движение не могло иметь технику-госво ведь уничтожено было и им удобнее было.




> Может амеры??? Да неее


Посмотрите сколь М4, М3, М17,м5, М10... было поставлено в СССР по лендлизу и быстренько поймете почему у них было плохо с оснащением.

----------


## Холостяк

> ..........Смешите меня.........




бан на неделю за хроническое нарушение правил и использование ненормативной лексики

----------


## alexvolf

forten 07
 Встревать в Ваш сумбурный диалог( можно сказать дуэль) с Холостяком не собираюсь но и пройти мимо считаю лично для себя невозможным. Конечно, каждый участник форума имеет право высказывать свою личную точку зрения на те или иные события,но такую чушь как у Вас ранее встречал, пожалуй только в книгах диссидентов люто ненавидящих свое государство (под различными видами... начиная от КПСС).

----------


## forten07

> forten 07
>  Встревать в Ваш сумбурный диалог( можно сказать дуэль) с Холостяком не собираюсь но и пройти мимо считаю лично для себя невозможным. Конечно, каждый участник форума имеет право высказывать свою личную точку зрения на те или иные события,но такую чушь как у Вас ранее встречал, пожалуй только в книгах диссидентов люто ненавидящих свое государство (под различными видами... начиная от КПСС).


Увы но это не чушь и я к диссидентам отношения не имею (точнее к их не обьективному и пропагандистскому  видению реальности СССР (и КПСС тоже)).  Скорее противоположен.

----------


## forten07

Неманцы. Як-3. Из советского только Як-3 и техники. (достоверность фото сомнительна)


В-17 сзади +додж(видимо снято не в союзе-не уверен-французы в СССР не интересовали- своих непризнаных навалом)

----------


## An-Z

фотки конечно интересные, некоторые из них перенёс в отдельную тему, но за злостный оффтоп forten07 получает неделю отдыха...

----------


## Mig

> Неманцы. Як-3. Из советского только Як-3 и техники. (достоверность фото сомнительна)
> В-17 сзади +додж(видимо снято не в союзе-не уверен-французы в СССР не интересовали- своих непризнаных навалом)
> [/IMG]


А почему достоверность этих фото сомнительна?
Сугубо ИМХО это Як-3 1-го оиап "Нормандия" где-то в начале июня 1945 года. Самолеты готовятся в вылету во Францию, после того как было принято решение подарить Франции 40 истребителей Як-3. В то время (в июне 1945 г.) "Нормандия" базировалась в Вост. Пруссии.

Что касается советского:
1-е фото - все советское за исключением лотарингского креста
2-е фото - и топливозаправщик похож на ГАЗ-АА (советского пр-ва)
3-е фото - в конце ВОВ (да и после нее) в наших авиаполках было много US-made доджей, которые использовались как тягачи. В-17 мог оказаться на аэродроме в В.Пруссии по самым разным причинам. В т.ч. и мог сесть на вынужденную еще до 9.05.45 г. Или после того... Похоже двигатель у В-17 явно горел...

----------


## Холостяк

> Неманцы. Як-3. Из советского только Як-3 и техники. (достоверность фото сомнительна)


 
А где тут иностранное? Его не видно и оно трудно различимо..., как пишешь - это все иностранное "сомнительно".... 

На фотографиях вижу все только отечественное - советское обмундирование, технику, людей..., даже краска французского опознавательного на Яке. Потом в отличии от твоих сомнений, уверен что и земля-травка-небо тоже уже были наши - советские!   

По "Нормандии" отдельная ветка есть... Там эти самолетики есть....

"Нормандия - Неман"

----------


## Холостяк

Касаемо писанины forten07....
Реально почитал этот бред и прямо таки нашел сходство - слово в слово... И в отличии от его офф топа, решил запостить эти документы на ветку. Почитайте! И почитайте от начала до конца каждое слово, задумайтесь над каждым словом. Это документы подлинные. *В Огненные годы войны нашим летчикам такую хрень подбрасывали и если б они верили этому дерьму, то не победили бы... А так, переносили все тяготы и лишения войны, били фашистскую гадину и защищали свою Родину....*

А гадинки не перевились - все пишут и пишут тоже самое....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще пара....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот нашел хорошую подборку сайтов в Интернете о нашей Авиации в огненные годы войны... Подобрал некто с ником ВЕМ...

Мемуары: 

На http://militera.lib.ru/memo/s-index.html и http://avia.lib.ru/ еще много хороших мемуаров истребителей, штурмовиков и бомберов, которые здесь не перечислены.

Покрышкин А. И. Познать себя в бою (Ахтунг Покрышкин! Мемуры лучшего советского аса и лучшего тактика истребительной авиации ВВС. 3ГСС. Мемуары пилота Миг-1, Эйркобры P-39)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...n-1/index.html


Покрышкин А. И. Тактика истребительной авиации
http://fox-zone.narod.ru/book/page03.html

Голубев Г.Г. В паре с "сотым" (Записки ведомого Покрышкина. Мемуары пилота Эйркобры P-39 & Кингкобры P63)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...-gg/index.html

Бабак И.И. Звезды на крыльях (Мемуары ГСС, однополчанина Покрышкина, командира прославленного 16 ГиАП. Был сбит ЗА в марте 1945. После освобождения из плена был вынужден покинуть ВВС. После войны Бабак работал в школе учителем химии и никому там не было известно до 60х, что он ГСС и один из лучших советских асов. Когда Покрышкин случайно встретил его после войны на встрече ветеранов без наград, то отдал ему свою Звезду Героя. Мемуары пилота Эйркобры P-39)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/babak/index.html

Речкалов Г.А. В небе Молдавии (Записки 2ГСС, однополчанина Покрышкина о начале войны. Написано правдиво – интересно куда смотрела цензура. Сбил 59 самолетов. Мемуары пилота Миг-1, Эйркобры P-39)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ga/index.html

Дольников Г.У. Летит стальная эскадрилья (Мемуары еще одного покрышкинца, летчика 100 ГиАП, входившего в покрышкинскую дивизию. Начал воевать на Кубани в 1943 г. Много интересного про асов 100 ГиАП: братьев Глинок , Бабака и Лавицкого. Виртуальные пилоты найдут много интересного и знакомого в этой книге в описаниях боев вплоть до описания "киллокрадства"). 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/dolnikov/index.html

Сухов К. В. Эскадрилья ведет бой. — М.: ДОСААФ, 1983 (Мемуары летчика 16 ГиАП из эскадрильи Покрышкина).
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/suhov/index.html

Кожедуб Иван Никитович Верность Отчизне (Ноу комментс. Лучший советский ас и ас Союзников. 3ГСС. Мемуары пилота Ла-5 и ЛА-7)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...ub1/index.html

Голубев В. Ф. Во имя Ленинграда (Мемуары легенды Балтики и защитника Ленинграда, прошел всю войну с 22 июня 1941. ГСС – опубликована в 2000 – так что цензуры гораздо меньше. Мемуары пилота И-16 и Ла-5 и ЛА-7)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._vf/index.html

Каберов И. А. В прицеле свастика. — Л.: Воениздат, 1975. 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ia/index.html

Авдеев М.В. У самого Чёрного моря (Мемуары защитника Севастополя, ГСС, пилота Як-1 о тяжелых боях за Севастополь)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._mv/index.html

Череватенко А. Т. Небо Одессы, 1941-й. — Одесса: Маяк, 1978. (Мемуары защитника Одессы, летчика 69ИАП (в дальнейшем 9 ГИАП), воевавшего под началом известного комполка Л.Шестакова, о тяжелых боях за Одессу в 1941 г.)

Зимин Г. В. Истребители (Мемуары ГСС, комполка, затем командира дивизии. Летал на допотопном Харрикейне, потом Як-9Т, Як-3. Интересно про оборону Ленинграда с применением РЛС)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/zimin_gv/index.html

Скоморохов Н.М. Боем живет истребитель (Мемуары 2ГСС)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...hov/index.html 


Степаненко И.Н. Пламенное небо (Мемуары 2ГСС)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._in/index.html

Якименко А. Прикрой, атакую! В атаке — «Меч». — М.: Яуза, Эксмо, 2005. 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ad/index.html

Ворожейкин А.В. Солдаты неба (Мемуары ГСС, пилота И-16, Як-1, Як-7 и Як-3, сбил 52 самолета противника и 13 — в групповых боях)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/vorozh..._av4/index.html

Кузнецов В. А. Серебряные крылья (Мемуары рядового летчика, пилота Миг и Як-1)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._va/index.html

Воронов В.И. Морские истребители (Мемуры летчика 6 ГИАП ВВС Черноморского флота, пилота Як-9, Як-3)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._vi/index.html


Тищенко А. Т. Ведомые «Дракона» (Мемуары ГСС Тищенко, летчика-дальневосточника из корпуса генерала Савицкого (позывной Дракон), сбил 24 самолета противника, летал на Чайке, Як-1, Як7б, Як-9У на Кубани, Украине, Крыму, Польше, Германии. Участвовал в первом показательном полете советских фронтовых истребителей над Берлином в 300 км. позади линии фронта).
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._at/index.html

Лавриненков В.Д. Возвращение в небо (Хорошие мемуары 2ГСС, сбил 46 самолетов противника, мемуары пилота И-15бис, Як-1, Як-7Б, Як-1Б, Кобры Р-39, ЛА-7. Сражался в небе Сталинграда, Украины, Крыма, Польши, Германии. Мемуары хороши тем что ряд материалов автор был вынужден написать в ходе войны по приказу маршала Новикова. Его очерки "Мои воздушные бои" были опубликованны в "Красной Звезде". Сражался летчик в рядах одного из самых результативным полков ВВС - 9ГИАП. В 1943 г. он протаранил на Кобре раму и попал в плен к немцам и совершил побег из купе поезда, переполненного немецкими солдатами и конвоирами, когда его, как Героя Советского Союза, везли в Берлин. А потом, после недолгого пребывания у партизан, вернулся в строй, получил звание капитана и за боевое мастерство получил через некоторое время вторую Золотую Звезду, а вскоре и стал и командиром легендарного 9 ГИАП.)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...kov/index.html

Веселовский Б.В. Скрытая биография (Тяжелое чтиво об удивительное судьбе летчика, пилота Миг-1, P-40, Ла-5. Опубликовано в 1996г. Цензуры нет. Воевал с июня 1941. Сбит, плен, бежал из плена в Польше, партизан, снова в строю на Ла-5, попал под суд и в лагеря в 1944. 10 лет каторги в советских лагерях, частично реабилитирован, снова летчик уже Аэрофлота)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._bv/index.html

Архипенко Ф.Ф. Записки летчика-истребителя (Мемуары ГСС, опубликовано впервые в 1999. Никакой цензуры. Прошел всю войну с 22 июня 1941. Он кстати выступал в 2004 году на выставке Летающие Легенды в Монино. Мемуары пилота Як-1 и Эйркобры P-39)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...nko/index.html

Мариинский Е.П. Внизу — передний край (Записки однополчанина Архипенко. Особенно интересно про бои на Сандомире в 1944 где 2 Кобры против 20-30 Fw-190. Мемуары пилота Эйркобры P-39 & Кингкобры P63). Его книга была переиздана в 2005 г. под названием "Я сражался на Кобре".
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ep/index.html

Исаенко Н.Ф. Вижу противника! (Толковая книга, без мишуры – все по делу, Мемуары пилота Як-1, Як-9, Як-3)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/isaenko/index.html

на Милитере много хороших мемуаров штурмовиков, для интересующихся вот хорошие записки, но с Ероплана.

Арсентьев И. А. Короткая ночь долгой войны (записки летчика-пилота Ил-2, ГСС) 
http://eroplan.boom.ru/bibl/arsent/index.htm

Сборник интервью пилотов Ил-2 под ред. Артёма Драбкина "Я дрался на Ил-2" (Суровая правда о воинских буднях советских штурмовиков в годы Великой Отечественной из их уст).
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/drabkin1/index.html

Драбкин А. Я дрался на истребителе. Принявшие первый удар. 1941–1942. — М.: Яуза, Эксмо, 2006. http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...ay3/index.html

Перов В., Растренин О., Штурмовик Ил-2 (Отличная книга - все об Ил-2).
http://www.boom-zoom.ru/data/book/il2_2/il2_2.pdf


Голованов А.Е. Дальняя бомбардировочная... (Мемуары легендарного командующего АДД, маршала авиации, создателя дальнебомбардировачной авиации ВВС времен Великой Отечественной. Книга была запрещена к публикации в полном виде в советское время.)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ae/index.html


Решетников В. В. Что было — то было (записки летчика Авиации дальнего действия, провевавшего с 1941 по 1945 г. на Ил-4, ГСС, бомбил Берлин, был сбит несколько раз, после войны стал командующим АДД, заместитилем командующего ВВС ВС СССР. Книга написана на закате перестройки - так что никакой цензуры и официоза. 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/reshet...v_vv/index.html

Молодчий А. И. Самолет уходит в ночь (Мемуары одного из известных советских асов, пилот дальних бомбардировщиков Дб-3, Ил-4, Б-25, в 1941-42 г бомбил Берлин. К 1943 дважды Герой Советского Союза что говорит о многом) 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ai/index.html

Мемуары пилотов Пе-2 

Жолудев Л.В. Стальная эскадрилья
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/zholudev/

Мемуары пилота бомбардировщика, прошедшего всю войну на СБ, потом на ПЕ-2. Никакой мишуры, описание тяжелых боев, когда целые эскадрильи сбивали на глазах автора. 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/zholudev/

Цупко П.И. Пикировщики
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/tsupko/index.html

Калиниченко А. Ф. В небе Балтики
Отличная книга летчика из знаменитого 12-го ГБАП КБФ, которым командовал 2ГСС Раков.
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/kalini...o_af/index.html

ТАКТИКА СОЕДИНЕНИЙ ВВС в Великой Отечественной войне

"Сто сталинских соколов в боях за Родину" - хороший сборник где на конкретных примерах разбирают тактику ВВС.
http://www.avia.ru/especial/sokols/

Зимин Г. В. Тактика в боевых примерах: истребительная авиационная дивизия. 
http://militera.lib.ru/science/zimin_gv/index.html

Скоморохов Н. М., Чернецкий В. Н. Тактика в боевых примерах: Авиационный полк. 
http://militera.lib.ru/science/skomorohov_...tsky/index.html

Интервью с летчиками ВВС
http://www.iremember.ru/pilots/pilots_r.html

Короткие истории о самолетах ВВС второй мировой войны:
http://www.airwar.ru/history/av2ww/soviet/

Советую всем почитать: Покрышкин Александр Иванович - Небо войны
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/pokryshkin2/ 

"Тактика истребительной авиации" А.И. Покрышкин 
http://fox-zone.narod.ru/book/index.html

Я дрался на Ил-2 
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/drabk...ralsya_na_il2/




Я дрался на истребителе. Принявшие первый удар. 1941-1942 
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/drabk...udar_19411942/

----------


## rafik888

Карпов Александр Терентьевич
17. 10. 1917 - 20. 10. 1944
Дважды Герой Советского Союза
Даты указов
1. 28.09.1943 ( медаль № 1202) 
2. 22.08.1944

Карпов Александр Терентьевич - летчик-истребитель 123-го/27-го Выборгского гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка 2-го Ленинградского гвардейского истребительного корпуса ПВО, самый результативный лётчик ПВО и единственный среди них дважды Герой Советского Союза.
Родился 4 (17) октября 1917 года в деревне Феленево (ныне Перемышльского района Калужской области) в крестьянской семье. Русский. В 1935 году окончил фабрично-заводское училище в городе Калуге и до 1939 года работал слесарем инструментального цеха Калужского машиностроительного завода и учился в аэроклубе.
В Красной Армии с 1939 года. В 1940 году младший лейтенант А.Т. Карпов окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу имени А.Ф. Мясникова и был направлен в лётную авиационную часть, дислоцированную на Украине, где оказался в числе лётчиков, кому было доверено осваивать истребитель нового поколения И-26, вошедший в историю авиации как ЯК-1 - первый из группы истребителей ЯК.
На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны с июля 1941 года. Член ВКП(б) с 1942 года. Счёт боевым вылетам открыл в боях под Москвой, а с сентября 1941 года, после перевода 123-го истребительного авиационного полка (в последствии переименованного в 27-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк), в котором он служил, под Ленинград, продолжал оттачивать лётное мастерство и разить врага в небе над невской твердыней, прикрывал легендарную Дорогу жизни, в составе авиации ПВО Ленинградского фронта. Начав войну пилотом, стал командиром звена, заместителем и командиром эскадрильи 27-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка.
О том, каким (!) лётчиком-истребителем был А.Т. Карпов, наглядно свидетельствует то, что в последних числах июля 1943 года в пяти боевых вылетах подряд старший лейтенант Карпов А.Т. сбил 7 вражеских самолетов.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 28 сентября 1943 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования и проявленные при этом мужество и героизм Карпову Александру Терентьевичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 1202).
30 июня 1944 года гвардии капитан Карпов А.Т. сбивает очередной самолёт противника, который было решено считать тысячным гитлеровским самолётом, сбитым на ЯКе в небе над Ленинградом. С этой знаменательной победой его поздравил телеграммой генеральный конструктор самолёта - Александр Сергеевич Яковлев.
Приказом Верховного Главнокомандующего от 2 июля 1944 г. 27-й гвардейский истребительный авиаполк ПВО, в котором служил А.Т. Карпов получил почётное наименование "Выборгский".
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 22 августа 1944 года гвардии капитан Карпов Александр Терентьевич удостоен второй медали "Золотая Звезда". Он стал первым, а как оказалось в последствии, и единственным лётчиком ПВО, дважды удостоенным высшей степени отличия СССР.
Совершив 456 боевых вылетов, проведя 97 воздушных боёв, гвардии майор Карпов А.Т. сбил лично 28 самолётов противника и 8 в групповых боях. 20 октября 1944 года он погиб при выполнении боевого задания (а по данным "Большой Советской Энциклопедии". 3-е изд. Том 11. - М.: "Советская Энциклопедия", с. 456, - 29 октября 1944 года). По одним сведениям это произошло в густой облачности при перелёте на свой аэродром, а по другим - что пилотируя истребитель "Спитфайр" типа ЛФ1Х, и пытаясь достать шедший на большой высоте немецкий самолёт-разведчик, А.Т. Карпов потерял сознание из-за отказа кислородной системы, его самолёт упал в Финский залив…
Награждён орденом Ленина, 3-я орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, медалями. 7 мая 1990 года удостоен посмертно звания "Почетный гражданин города Калуга".
Бронзовый бюст дважды Героя Советского Союза Карпова А.Т. установлен в городе Калуге, где ежегодно в октябре проводятся Дни его памяти, и где его имя носит профессиональное училище № 1.

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.lib.aldebaran.ru/author/v...lerii_chkalov/

----------


## Холостяк

Рыболовы-любители младший лейтенант В. А. Тарелкин, лейтенант Г. И. Инсаридзе — летчики 6-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка.



Командир гвардейской авиачасти ночных бомбардировщиков капитан С. М. Амосова знакомит с боевым заданием группу летчиц. Новороссийск.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчики истребители Герои Советского Союза Клубов А.Ф., Речкалов Г.А., Труд А.И. и Глинка Б.Б. у самолета с обозначением воздушных побед, 2-й Украинский фронт. 

*Множество фотографий:*
http://aeroram.narod.ru/win/foto/foto.htm

----------


## rafik888

> и еще...
> Зачем качать и отсылать если можно и тут просмотреть...???


Вполне согласен, ведь бывают моменты когда сайты закрыты по каким то причинам, а тут инфо. Единственное надо было дать ссылку на альбом автора: зам. нач. штаба аэроклуба в Гатчине Покровского. Я нашел эти же фото на другом сайте и считая своим долгом разместил на других сайтах со ссылкой на альбом автора. Наверно, таким фото место в музее.

----------


## Холостяк

*Конец немецких Асов...*

----------


## Owl-99

> *Конец немецких Асов...*


Воздержались бы от ненужных пафосных штампов, уважаемый - ну кто вам сказал, что там похоронены именно асы, хотя бы один? Вероятнее всего что там их и нет, возможно просто члены экипажей, летчики, авиаторы, а то получается подпись из того же разряда что каждый сбитый немецкий летчик у нас обязательно "матерый гитлеровский ас, Полковник с Рыцарским крестом и брильянтами, сбивший и разбомбивший пол-Европы и нашедший бесславный конец ... " и т.д. и т.п.  :Rolleyes:  Ничего личного, как говорится, просто ИМХО надо как-то... спокойнее, взвешеннее что-ли, без лишней театрализации и агитации ... кладбище погибших немецких авиаторов... все. По-моему, так лучше :)

----------


## forten07

> *Конец немецких Асов...*


 А может бравые боевые товарищи, которые жизнью пожертвовали прикрывая своих сослуживцев, или обычные потери. Техники, тыловики, водители, оружейники и пр. Там же не только летуны.

----------


## Холостяк

> Воздержались бы от ненужных пафосных штампов, уважаемый - ну кто вам сказал, что там похоронены именно асы, хотя бы один? Вероятнее всего что там их и нет, возможно просто члены экипажей, летчики, авиаторы, а то получается подпись из того же разряда что каждый сбитый немецкий летчик у нас обязательно "матерый гитлеровский ас, Полковник с Рыцарским крестом и брильянтами, сбивший и разбомбивший пол-Европы и нашедший бесславный конец ... " и т.д. и т.п.  Ничего личного, как говорится, просто ИМХО надо как-то... спокойнее, взвешеннее что-ли, без лишней театрализации и агитации ... кладбище погибших немецких авиаторов... все. По-моему, так лучше :)


Еще цветочки им принеси....
Я, как и многие люди, относятся к этому более объективно - помимо того, что это кладбище погибших немецких авиаторов, оставшихся "членов" от экипажей, это и кладбище погибших немецких *захватчиков* бомбивших наши мирные города-деревни, "членов" или техников подвешивавших бомбы под самолеты, чем добровольно записавшихся в *убийц* мирных детей-женщин-стариков, *нацистов-фашистов* и *агрессоров* напавших на нашу Родину, короче подонков и негодяев.... 
А их ордена нацистские, полученные за преступления перед человечеством, пусть поперек горла им встанут и красуются на их могилах...
И чтоб они горели в Аду, а не лежали в нашей земле... И правильно, что после войны, все их могилы уничтожили... Скажите не цивилизовано!? А в мире подобная практика везде...., подонков-убийц так ныкают, что и никто не знает где их тела валяются. Террористов на помойки выбрасывают, других в свиные шкуры заворачивают и зарывают.... Сжигают и развеивают... Чтоб всякие придурки с цветочками к ним на могилки не приходили...
По-моему так лучше... 
Надеюсь дополнение красноречиво дополнило фотографию... Его бы не было подобного высказывания с намеком "чтить" память и "уважать" могилы нацистских подонков, то и не было этого моего дополнения. 

Я понимаю, что сейчас полно любителей нацистов, немецких асофилов, прикрывающихся коллекционированием-изучением их "доблести-героизма" в убийстве людей, "побед" над мирными нашими городами-селами, почитанием их "святынь" в образе наград за успехи в преступлениях над человечеством... Под предлогом и "хорошей" отмазкой, типа ну не все же стреляли, некоторые просто гайки в танках-самолетах крутили, просто бомбы подвешивали, провода связи тянули... А они, блин, разбирались? 
Поэтому правильно тогда делали наши, хоть ты жирный фриц с черпаком возле котла в ССесовской-Люфтвафе столовой, всех кто пришел убивать или обеспечивать убийство нашего народа - отправляли в Ад!!! 

А то что вы называете пафосом с моей стороны, в моем посте, то это не пафос, это гордость за справедливую "награду" от наших дедов этим подонкам...
То что Вас зацепила моя гордость, которую Вы попытались принизить наименованием "пафос" - Ваши проблемы и трудности... 
Видимо за "живое" тронуло Вас, за "любовь" к нацистам, что так сразу среагировали - "пафос" млин....?

----------


## Холостяк

Еще "награждения"....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще "награждения"....

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...То что Вас зацепила.... которую Вы попытались принизить ... - Ваши проблемы и трудности...


Уважаемый Холостяк,

Вашу позицию поддерживаю и одобряю.

Мягко говоря,  указывать автору, что и как он «должен говорить»  — бестактность.
А твердо говоря — хамство. 
Один военный моряк такие попытки пресекал просто: 
— «В чужой борщ перец не сыпьте. Прошу.»
http://lib.ru/PROZA/DIKOWSKIJ/boat_1.txt_Ascii.txt

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Owl-99

> Еще цветочки им принеси ... Видимо за "живое" тронуло Вас, за "любовь" к нацистам, что так сразу среагировали - "пафос" млин....


Эка вас проперло, голубчик, комплексом неполноценности уже сильно попахивает  :Biggrin:  подозревать меня в излишней любви к нацистам по меньшей мере глупо, а вы, патриот вы наш записной, что нибудь стоящее кроме как вываливать утянутые с инета же фотки и снабжать их глупыми подписями, сделали? Трепло...

----------


## Owl-99

> Уважаемый Холостяк,
> 
> Вашу позицию поддерживаю и одобряю.
> 
> Мягко говоря,  указывать автору, что и как он «должен говорить»  — бестактность.
> А твердо говоря — хамство.


 А вам не кажется что самым натуральным хамством сверху донизу проникнут как раз "гневный ответ" записного патриёта на мой, в общем-то, весьма сдержанный пост? Или в своем глазу бревна, как обычно, не видим? :Rolleyes:  Я всего лишь высказал мнение что подпись к фото некорректна, а товарисчь патриёт уже чуть ли не на трибуну с полез красным флагом махать и слюнями брызгать  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

> Командир гвардейской авиачасти ночных бомбардировщиков капитан С. М. Амосова знакомит с боевым заданием группу летчиц. Новороссийск.


Похоже, что "патриотизм" и "професионализм" у ув. Холостяка - понятия совсем разные:

в какой же армии командир части *"знакомит"* :Biggrin:  своих подчиненных с боевым заданием?! 
Подпись к этому фото (как обычно у Холостяка -  без ссылок откуда это фото утянуто)  должна быть проще и по-армейски короче: *командир гвардейского полка ночных бомбардировщиков капитан Амосова С.М. ставит боевую задачу. Новороссийск, 1943 год*.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> А вам не кажется что самым натуральным хамством... 
> ..."гневный ответ".... на мой.... весьма сдержанный ....
> ... Я всего лишь высказал мнение...


Так ведь  как аукнется... 
Вы ему: — «меньше пены», он Вам: — «Р-р-родину не любишь». 
(Слова условны, конечно). И поехало... 
А Вы чего  ожидали?

Сам пост #204 (фото и текст, без времени и места, в одном листе) — 
на мой взгляд — чисто агит-плакат.
Очень своевременно смотрелся бы в 42-44гг. Народ в тылу порадовать.
Но — ложка дорога к обеду.
В 2009 делать такие плакатики — дурь, конечно.  

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Mig

> Сам пост #204 (фото и текст, без времени и места, в одном листе) — 
> на мой взгляд — чисто агит-плакат.
> ....В 2009 делать такие плакатики — дурь, конечно.  
> Ник


Именно, что ныне 2009 год!
А на этот форум народ чуть-чуть разбирающийся в истории авиации ходит, который агитками не проймешь...

----------


## Denis

Всем привет.
"Человек со стороны" не удержался и решил тож высказаться... :)
Попал сюда почти случайно некоторое время назад.
Во-первых, хочу поблагодарить тов. Холостяк-а, как человека, который реально развивает тему, приводит интересные ссылки и фотографии. И даже не важно, сканированные лично им, или взятые с других сайтов...
Вот лично мне весьма интересно было увидеть немецкие агитплакаты - в "избранное" темку добавил... Действительно, здорово перекликаются с тем, что нынче пишут некоторые деятели. Прямо задаёшься вопросом, не там ли они черпают своё вдохновение...
В то же время, некоторые другие товарищи, и не совсем товарищи, только флудят и цепляются к словам. Ну дайте _свои_ фотографии, и добавьте _свои_ комментарии к ним, вместо того, чтобы цепляться к чужим. Кто, например, сказал, что на изображённом в пресловутой фотографии захоронении НЕТ немецких асов? Если бы господин Owl-99 нашёл первоисточник фотографии, где было бы сказано, что захоронены там "члены экипажей..." и т.д., это была бы аргументированная критика, а так - всего лишь, немного оскорбительный "наезд", из которого затем при желании можно выжать несколько страниц флуда.
В общем, полностью согласен со всеми высказываниями Холостяк-а (думаю, не один я), в том числе, по поводу захоронений военных преступников, и преклонения перед немецкими "асами" с их дутыми "победами", когда на счёт "аса" записываются и все сбитые его ведомыми...
P.S. Согласен на удаление модерами этого поста, вместе с остальным флудом, не относящимся к теме... :-)

----------


## Бомбер

*2Denis*
Ну то есть вы не в курсе кто такой Owl-99 и чем занимается? Не читали его книги? Не читали книги, которые он иллюстрировал? Не были на его сайте??
Вы сначала поинтересуйтесь, а потом будете возносить товарища Холостяка на трон великого радетеля за честь земли Русской...

----------


## Холостяк

> Похоже, что "патриотизм" и "професионализм" у ув. Холостяка - понятия совсем разные:
> 
> в какой же армии командир части *"знакомит"* своих подчиненных с боевым заданием?! 
> Подпись к этому фото (как обычно у Холостяка - без ссылок откуда это фото утянуто) должна быть проще и по-армейски короче: *командир гвардейского полка ночных бомбардировщиков капитан Амосова С.М. ставит боевую задачу. Новороссийск, 1943 год*.


Значит под фотографиями стоят подписи с оригинала. Я понимаю когда люди берут техническое-специфическое фото из техдокументации или справочника и делают подпись под ним... При этом крутой спец - мастер терминов, находит ошибки и неточности и потом с гордым видом знатока делает публичные исправления. Тут же у нас бытовые, частные, любительские фото. В данном случае надписи, даты на фото делались самими владельцами и качать тут права, что якобы в них полно, млин, неточностей - просто глупо. Я специально, на замечание того же Owl-99, что не под всеми фото есть подписи, в своем посте ранее высказывался на эту тему и сказал что выдумывать или описывать фото, для того чтобы просто сделать подпись под фото не буду... Если нет и не было под фото подписи - нечего и выдумывать что-то, если уж была подпись, то подпись с оригинала с датами...
На очередную глупость могу привести пример раннего поста. Это фото где авторская подпись: "Сестре - зенитчику от брата - летуна...". Это все равно, что высказываться о том, что зенитчик мужского рода и поэтому не "сестра", а вот зенитчица - женского...
Изображать знатока надо к месту, а не лишь бы нарисоваться чтоб не стерли!!!



Так же нашел любопытное фото. Хоть не авиационное, но ... Его наверно многие видели в Интернете, с различными юмористическими подписями о ДЕСЯТИ фашистах, однако не все видели его оригинальную обратку... Там любопытная надпись:"Рядовой Василий Ц(?) Ватаман в рукопашном бою фауст-патроном, как дубинкой, оглушил двух немцев. Фото А. Егорова". И карандашиком подписано: "Когда брали город Нейсе, вскочил в неприятельский окоп и немецкий офицер выбил у него ногой Шпагин, он схватил фауст-патрон". О как!!!

А то , блин, знатоки терминологии...

----------


## Холостяк

> *2Denis*
> Ну то есть вы не в курсе кто такой Owl-99 и чем занимается? Не читали его книги? Не читали книги, которые он иллюстрировал? Не были на его сайте??
> Вы сначала поинтересуйтесь, а потом будете возносить товарища Холостяка на трон великого радетеля за честь земли Русской...


Что за очередной умелец художественного слова с оборотом про трон?
Никто на трон меня не впрягает. Человек высказал свое мнение, в чем то похожее на мое. Не согласны? Аргументируйте в тему! 
Если Вы мастер слова и просто ввинтили про меня и трон, то я тоже могу размяться парой крылатых выражений в Ваш адрес...   

Книги бывают разными... К примеру "Майн Кампф"... Дальше что? Аффтару цветов букет?

----------


## Бомбер

> Если Вы мастер слова и просто ввинтили про меня и трон, то я тоже могу размяться парой крылатых выражений в Ваш адрес...


Ну большего я от Вас и не ожидал  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Эка вас проперло, голубчик, комплексом неполноценности уже сильно попахивает  подозревать меня в излишней любви к нацистам по меньшей мере глупо, а вы, патриот вы наш записной, что нибудь стоящее кроме как вываливать утянутые с инета же фотки и снабжать их глупыми подписями, сделали? Трепло...


Что Вы имеете против ПАТРИОТИЗМА?
Я не особист или следак, чтоб подозревать... 
На мой пост с обычными, без прилагательных, без эмоций словами : "Конец немецких Асов". От Вас возник пост, в котором Вы мне указываете что мне делать, как высказываться, как себя вести... Не дофига ли на себя навалили, как Ваш читатель пишет про трон...., с него не упали....??? Поэтому прежде чем указывать другим, а потом оправдываться, что только высказали свое мнение, надо иметь это мнение и научиться его нормально высказывать без "дачи указаний" незнакомым людям... Я тоже высказал свое мнение... При этом я не указывал, в отличии от Вас, куда бы Вам пойти и что там делать... Я просто сделал сравнение точек зрения... Я высказал свою точку зрения относительно *могилок нацистов*. Дальше что? Я понял *Вас это цепляет*. Вы не согласны - объясните... Я пока прочитал то, что Вы пишите какую то чушь, типа, что там лежат вообще посторонние люди, может даже бедные нацисты-хлеборезы с летной столовой... По этому поводу я высказался, что даже если они стояли с черпаком, то пользуясь Вашим оборотом скажу, что может они были Асы у раздачи жрачки... Поэтому надпись "Конец немецких Асов" - как раз в точку!!!! 
Односительно любителей-коллекционеров и поклонников нацистов - их не мало. А что Вы уже себя причислини к ним? Я вроде конкретно это не указал... Я тоже мастер художественного слова, я только обстрактно нарисовал ценителей нацизма которые есть и все.... 

Поэтому постить свои глупые рецензии и советы... Бхахахахаха... Уж точно... Тем более обзываться "треплом"... 
Я тоже могу, как сказал Глеб Жеглов, так обозвать и унизить что... Хе-хе-хе!

Про то что фото из Интернета, я и не отказываюсь и не препираюсь.. Не нравиться - не надо сюда и заходить и срать своим комментом...

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну большего я от Вас и не ожидал


А что, ожидали дополнительную пайку?
Про "трон", умнейшее художественное выражение, что ожидали?

Если Вы знаете ОВН99, читали его книги, смотрели иллюстрации, являетесь его поклонником (вернее его работ), то я удивлен.... Если человек не может прочитать, понять что прочитал, я уже не говорю написать краткий пост без "указаний" другим что им делать, не может объяснить свою мысль кратко (по тем же могилкам нацистов он и ничего не написал, как к ним относится, а начал давать мне указания и выдумывать хто там лежит по профессии) - то какие, млин, книги-иллюстрации к ним он .... .

А этого, известного Вам человека,* конкретно цепануло то про могилки немецких Асов...*

----------


## Mig

> [COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Значит под фотографиями стоят подписи с оригинала. 
> ... Тут же у нас бытовые, частные, любительские фото. В данном случае надписи, даты на фото делались самими владельцами и качать тут права, что якобы в них полно, млин, неточностей - просто глупо.


1) С какого "оригинала"?! Цельнотянутого из безбрежнего Инета?! Оригинал - в студию!

2) Это  у кого "у нас" - "бытовые, частные, любительские фото"?!  У "нас" - Инет-пылесосов, которые на халяву сосут все подряд?! Где же вы, инет-халявщик, столько "любительских фото" с полей сражений 1941-1945 годов насобирали?!  

Любое фото имеет или автора, или copyright.  Впрочем для Инет-халявщиков, мнящих себя радетелями этого форума, по всей видимости юридическое понятие *copyright*  такая же фикция, как *порядочность* и уважение к чужой *интеллектуальной собственности*.

----------


## Mig

> Книги бывают разными... К примеру "Майн Кампф"... Дальше что? Аффтару цветов букет?


Вы только эту книгу знаете?!  :Eek: 
К Холостяку - почитателю этой книги,  вопросов больше не имею! Full stop! :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

> 1) С какого "оригинала"?! Цельнотянутого из безбрежнего Инета?! Оригинал - в студию!
> 
> 2) Это у кого "у нас" - "бытовые, частные, любительские фото"?! У "нас" - Инет-пылесосов, которые на халяву сосут все подряд?! Где же вы, инет-халявщик, столько "любительских фото" с полей сражений 1941-1945 годов насобирали?! 
> 
> Любое фото имеет или автора, или copyright. Впрочем для Инет-халявщиков, мнящих себя радетелями этого форума, по всей видимости юридическое понятие *copyright* такая же фикция, как *порядочность* и уважение к чужой *интеллектуальной собственности*.


А ты то не халявщик, что на шару лезишь и высматриваешь? Халява еще та!!!
Про копирайт говорил бы если я с тебя деньги брал, а так поцелуй меня в спину...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вы только эту книгу знаете?! 
> К Холостяку - почитателю этой книги, вопросов больше не имею! Full stop!


Типа подъе..ал что ли?
Подойди когда я на очко сяду....

----------


## Холостяк

> 1) С какого "оригинала"?! Цельнотянутого из безбрежнего Инета?! Оригинал - в студию!
> 
> .


 
*Про конкретную надпись - специально для тебя!!!!*

Ссылка:

http://www.1418.ru/chronicles.php?p=163

**



*1943
Командир гвардейской авиачасти ночных бомбардировщиков капитан С. М. Амосова знакомит с боевым заданием группу летчиц. Новороссийск.
Фото М. Альперта*

*Утреннее сообщение
1 мая*

…Южнее Изюма рота немецких автоматчиков пыталась форсировать реку Северный Донец. Большая часть переправившихся гитлеровцев была уничтожена бойцами Н-ской части…
***
На Ленинградском фронте наши подразделения истребили до 200 немецких солдат и офицеров…
*Вечернее сообщение
2 мая*

…В районе Новороссийска немцы несколько дней назад крупными силами предприняли наступление. …В этих боях уничтожено более 7.000 вражеских солдат и офицеров, подбито 25 танков и бронемашин. Обескровленные части противника, не добившись никакого успеха, вынуждены были прекратить атаки…
*Утреннее сообщение
3 мая*

…Севернее Чугуева батальон пехоты противника атаковал боевое охранение Н-ского соединения. Огнем артиллерии и пехотного оружия немцы были отброшены…
***
Партизанский отряд, действующий в одном из районов Тарнопольской области, подорвал на минах два железнодорожных эшелона противника…
*Вечернее сообщение
4 мая*

На Кубани в районе северо-восточнее Новороссийска идут серьезные бои. На других фронтах существенных изменений не произошло…
***
На Кубани… летчик лейтенант т. Куценко в течение дня сбил 3 немецких истребителя, старший лейтенант т. Логвиненко уничтожил 2 бомбардировщика противника…
*Вечернее сообщение
5 мая*

…Северо-восточнее Новороссийска наши войска… прорвали оборону противника фронтом в 25 километров и овладели железнодорожным узлом Крымская, превращенным немцами в важнейший, сильно укрепленный узел сопротивления…
***
На Кубани… старший лейтенант т. Шмелев в течение дня в воздушных боях сбил 4 немецких истребителя…
*Вечернее сообщение
6 мая*

На Кубани, северо-восточнее Новороссийска, немцы предприняли пять контратак, одна яростнее другой… Нашими войсками отбиты все атаки противника с большими для него потерями. Немецкие войска отброшены на запад.
На других участках фронта ничего существенного не произошло…
*Вечернее сообщение
7 мая*

…Северо-восточнее Новороссийска наши войска продолжали вести наступательные бои… В воздушных боях сбито 27 самолетов противника… Наши потери 11 самолетов…
***
Юго-западнее Великих Лук бойцы Н-ской части вели бои с противником в целях улучшения своих позиций. …Занято несколько населенных пунктов…

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Холостяк;38764][B][SIZE=3]Ссылка: 
http://www.1418.ru/chronicles.php?p=163QUOTE] 


1) Я с вами спиртягу на брудершафт не пил. Тыкайте туда, чем на очко сядите.

2)  А вот, что показывает ссылка: Командир гвардейской авиачасти ночных бомбардировщиков капитан С. М. Амосова знакомит с боевым заданием группу летчиц. Новороссийск. *Фото М. Альперта*

Т.е., как я и говорил, *любое фото имеет автора*. А вы, холостой мужчина, решили авторство и лавры радетеля себе присвоить, а грехи за текст - на истинного автора повесить?! Очень-очень патриотично.... Совсем как Геббельс...

----------


## forten07

[QUOTE=Mig;38766]


> [B][SIZE=3]Ссылка: 
> http://www.1418.ru/chronicles.php?p=163QUOTE] 
> 
> 
> 1) Я с вами спиртягу на брудершафт не пил. Тыкайте туда, чем на очко сядите.
> 
> 2)  А вот, что показывает ссылка: Командир гвардейской авиачасти ночных бомбардировщиков капитан С. М. Амосова знакомит с боевым заданием группу летчиц. Новороссийск. *Фото М. Альперта*
> 
> Т.е., как я и говорил, *любое фото имеет автора*. А вы, холостой мужчина, решили авторство и лавры радетеля себе присвоить, а грехи за текст - на истинного автора повесить?! Очень-очень патриотично.... Совсем как Геббельс...


Гебельс не крал чужие победы и не сваливал провалы на других- до такой низости он и в жалкие годы бы не опустился. Все таки это один из величайших манипуляторов сознанием масс. Имейте уважение- это же не мусорище- позорище типа Мехлиса- партийного кричалы-рупора.

Немного из знаменитых фото:
Т.Памятных,Р.Кокина, Е.Борак, И.Фаворская

----------


## forten07

М.Долина у Пе-2

Л. Литвяк 


М.Д. Баранов

----------


## Nazar

2 Холостяк 
10 суток ридонли.
Ваше хамство и оскорбление пользователей , уже порядком поднадоело .
В следующий раз отключу месяца на три. :Mad:

----------


## forten07

И. Пилипас (что-то не припоминаю такого)


Помогите опознать- кто такие? В архиве нету данных, а снимок по прессе кочевал чуть ли не по всему миру.




Просьба- укажите нормальный сайт для транслита- неудобно переводить английские буквы на российский- неверно получается.

----------


## forten07

Американский след 
Andrea Hincerockur, a Russian pilot; Lt. Thompson Highfill of the 99th Bomb Ground; and Corzen Venzopkin, another Russia flier, pose behind a Soviet P-39. (U.S. Air Force photo) 


Чьи фото не знаю.

----------


## forten07

63 БАП-Крымская 1943. Судя по всему сзади А-20 (могу ошибаться)

8 Гв.БАП

63 БАП 1944.

----------


## forten07

Холостяк- Вы говорили что фотоаппаратов мало было и как следствие сбитых пилотами ВВС РККА сняли меньше чем немцы? Посмотрите сколько не архивных, не секретных фото можно найти обойдя свой/знакомых/ архив и обычным обходом других источников. Так как насчет сбитых и огромных потерь ВВС РККА 1941-1942? Пора бы признать и сделать выводы.
Касаемо темы- неплохо будет тому кто для очередной публикации (сбора зеленой "сливы") или другой денежной работы по ВМВ-  забредет на эту ветку. 

Мармаева- Безменова 244 БАП

63 БАП

Битый Бостон -260 БАП 1943г.

----------


## Mig

> Касаемо темы- неплохо будет тому кто для очередной публикации (сбора зеленой "сливы") или другой денежной работы по ВМВ-  забредет на эту ветку.


А можно попросить пояснить вашу мысль: кому вы рекомендуете смотреть эту ветку?

И еще одна просьба: ссылку на источник фото не дадите?

----------


## Owl-99

> Мармаева- Безменова 244 БАП


На "Бостоне" под кабиной звездочка, отметка о сбитом самолете, классно.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Гебельс не крал чужие победы и не сваливал провалы на других....
> ...это один из величайших манипуляторов.... Имейте уважение....


Геббельс ...
Сначала внушал, что можно построить рай для арийцев. Если убивать всех других.
Потом посылал на смерть немецких подростков.
А кончил — убийством собственных детей.
Ничтожный человечек.

Уважаемый forten07,  
Вы занимаетесь пропагандой одного из руководителей нацистской 
партии Германии. По сути — пропагандой нацизма.
Это хорошо видно, если отключить в браузере картинки и почитать внимательно.
Само по себе это не оригинально. В России — так и не опасно. 
В Германии, кАнешно, могут и срок впаять, так то в Германии.

Вот что интересно — почему Вы выбрали для пропаганды нацизма
именно этот форум? 
Может, здесь много нацистов (или сочувствующих)?
Или общая атмосфера — именно здесь — способствует Вашей пропаганде?
Или сообщество тут такое толерантно-терпимое? 
Или Вы нас всех вообще за быдло считаете — мол, проглотим, не подавимся?
Почему именно на форуме airforce.ru, а не где нибудь еще?
Почему Вы решили, что здесь — можно?

С уважением,
Ник

PS — Геббельс, кстати, мог бы спасти десяток-другой тысяч молодых немцев.
Чай, целые сутки, с 30.04 по 01.05.45 был рейхсканцлером Германии.
Кишка оказалась тонка.

----------


## forten07

> Геббельс ...
> Сначала внушал, что можно построить рай для арийцев. Если убивать всех других.
> Потом посылал на смерть немецких подростков.
> А кончил — убийством собственных детей.
> Ничтожный человечек.
> 
> Уважаемый forten07,  
> Вы занимаетесь пропагандой одного из руководителей нацистской 
> партии Германии. По сути — пропагандой нацизма.
> ...






> Геббельс ...
> Сначала внушал, что можно построить рай для арийцев. Если убивать всех других.
> Потом посылал на смерть немецких подростков.
> А кончил — убийством собственных детей.
> Ничтожный человечек.
> 
> Уважаемый forten07,  
> Вы занимаетесь пропагандой одного из руководителей нацистской 
> партии Германии. По сути — пропагандой нацизма.
> ...


Вы преднамеренно втягиваете меня во флуд? В этот раз я дам ответ не относящийся на прямую к теме, далее или проигнорирую подобный вопрос или отвечу приватом. 
1.Я не за кого не агитирую. По меньшей мере смешно считать что я такой идиот дабы агитировать за какой либо режим существовавший в 20в., тем более учитывая, что все они происходят от одного и идут к одному. Не звездо-полосатых, не коричневых, не красных, ни бело-голубых ни... 
2. Если Вы предлагаете что бы я Вас считал за быдло-будем считать Вас таковым (впервые вижу дабы кто-то хотел быть онным). Глотать вам нечего- я вам пока ничего не давал кроме нескольких снимков. Кстати ни в одном прикрепленном снимке не было нацизма (скорее пропаганда коммунизма-за это в Литве и Польше мог бы на скамью подсудимых влететь), в отличие от прикреплений Холостяка- где воины Вермахта позируют на битой+трофейной сов. технике. Так что глотайте то что написали сами.



> Геббельс ...Сначала внушал, что можно построить рай для арийцев. Если убивать всех других.
> Потом посылал на смерть немецких подростков.
> А кончил — убийством собственных детей.
> Ничтожный человечек.


3.Не оправдывайте остальных путем свала на Гебельса. Я не впадаю в эмоции и выделение конкретных личностей- мелких сошек огромного аппарата взаимоотношений СССР-Германия-США-Британия и прочие марионетки. 
Его внушения населению равноценны действиям которые СССР проводил  в Финляндии и в 2х походах на Польшу, США в войне против индейцев и Испано-Американской войне (ну и Ирак с мешком воен, конфликтов, подкупов правительств), Израиль "защищая" свою "суверенность"  в Ливанских лагерях беженцев и бешенством Британского Содружества. Так что просьба не выставлять одних прикрывая других.
Про посыл на смерть малолеток с его подачи- бред сивой кобылы на подобии того что Гитлер отдал приказ затопить метро Берлина или того, что в трофейных командах Вермахта (как и в Гестапо, Рейсканцилярии...) не было евреев :Biggrin: . Зачастую под рейхканцлером (коим он официально отродясь не был) и под генсеком (или генералисимусом)- стоит громадная административная машина. и то как она истолковывает приказы-зачастую не всегда совпадает с пониманием самого рейх/генсека приказа или зачастую несет преднамеренно вредительское исполнение (бешенство 1937-39 годов при разборках в СССР). В случае с юнцами я бы даже не вспоминал об этом- он был лицом  и голосом, но не руководител/ем/ями. Собственно агитационной марионеткой ценность в войне которой-0. Ничем не выделяя его я однако признаю его великий талант управлением массами а это вне темы нацизма или коммунизма- Скорее библейского "управлением стадом верующих агнцов (оболваненой массы)". Равноценными оболванивателя того времени были Черчиль, Рузвельт, (поочередно в порядке спадания по культу) Сталин, Ворошилов, Калинин и вплоть Мехлиса и самого зарыпаного политрука и парторга. Относясь же к самоубийству и убийству детей-если это имело место быть с ними, то задам Вам вопрос (популистический, расчитаный на среднего европейца): Как бы Вы поступили с собой и своими детьми если бы Вы были одним из 12 ярко выставляемых напоказ лиц которыми разжигали новую "очистительную" войну подаваемую нации под нормальным трезвым движением на расширение возможностей страны, но заранее запрограмированой на уничтожение этой нации (как наибольшей угрозы вам) и с последствиями ненависти к ней всего "мира (понятие среднеоболваненного европеца-считающего Европу всем миром)" и отдельно взятых народов? Учитывая то что Ваши дети помнили бы как им жилось и кем Вы были, Вы считаете им бы дали жить спокойно ? Учитывая то что большинство из "пойманных" "верхов" Рейха повесили, то  Вы бы находясь на его месте - самолично удушили бы их (он погуманней- смертельная иньекция).
4.


> Или общая атмосфера — именно здесь — способствует Вашей пропаганде...


Дайте ссылку на место где я кого либо агитировал/наставлял/вербовал/ поддавал пропаганде. Что-то не видел такого ни где. 

Дабы скрасить неприятный осадок от отклонения от темы тяжелых лет войны и участия в нем ВВС, пришпилю пару широкоизвестных снимков.
Судя по виду это трофейные И-16 и МиГ-3

----------


## forten07



----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый forten07 , ну ведь просил и не только я , да и не первый раз , ну не лепите вы в текст большие фотографии, многим это не удобно .

----------


## forten07

Очень знаменитое фото

Пара фото ранее кочевавших в прессе но подозрительно напоминающих ретушь.
.

----------


## forten07

> Уважаемый forten07 , ну ведь просил и не только я , да и не первый раз , ну не лепите вы в текст большие фотографии, многим это не удобно .


Ладно-получайте хромое качество.

----------


## forten07



----------


## Nazar

> Ладно-получайте хромое качество.


Да мне если честно получать в этой ветке  вообще ничего не надо , это так к слову. В продолжении темы , вы либо не хотите понимать , что вам говорят , либо просто не в состоянии это понять .
Тогда я попробую еще раз по пунктам 
1) На странице в которой вы создаете сообщение , внизу есть окно "Дополнительные опции"  рис1
2) В окне "Дополнительные опции" есть вкладка "Управление вложениями" рис 2
3) Нажимаете на окошко "Управление вложениями" и выходим в меню рис3
4) Выбираете один из двух вариантов загрузки 
а) Загрузить файл с вашего компьютера
б) Загрузить файл с адреса
5) Загружаете выбранный файл и он появляется в виде превью ( уменьшенного изображения )
Итог : всем удобно , те кто сидит на медленном инете , не ждут загрузки страниц. Что не понятно ? если вы и на этот раз не поняли , я объясню еще раз , я терпеливый.

----------


## Alex

> Пара фото ранее кочевавших в прессе но подозрительно напоминающих ретушь.


Два вопроса.
1. В какой такой прессе кочевало фото?
2. Чем это Вам "подозрительно напоминает ретушь"?

Удивляют дилетанты, подрезающие с других сайтов фото, не утруждающие себя подрезать даже подпись к ним. Картинка - и есть картинка. Кто изображен на фото с Кингами и аэрокоброй - Вам известно? Какой полк, что за люди? Нет? Ну так и не вякайте.

----------


## Alex

> Воздержались бы от ненужных пафосных штампов, уважаемый - ну кто вам сказал, что там похоронены именно асы, хотя бы один? Вероятнее всего что там их и нет, возможно просто члены экипажей, летчики, авиаторы, а то получается подпись из того же разряда что каждый сбитый немецкий летчик у нас обязательно "матерый гитлеровский ас, Полковник с Рыцарским крестом и брильянтами, сбивший и разбомбивший пол-Европы и нашедший бесславный конец ... " и т.д. и т.п.  Ничего личного, как говорится, просто ИМХО надо как-то... спокойнее, взвешеннее что-ли, без лишней театрализации и агитации ... кладбище погибших немецких авиаторов... все. По-моему, так лучше :)


Пафос присущ ура-патриотам, которые не обладают реальными знаниями, как правило, чтобы аргументировать хоть что-то. Поэтому приходится громко орать. Но в одном клоун прав - асы там есть. Правда, это не кладбище, а, так скажем, маленький мемориал в Сиверской под Питером - базе JG 54. В центре лопасть с именем Хайнриха Юнга (командира II группы, 68 побед, погиб 30.07.1943), правее, самая высокая - с именем Йоахима Ванделя (командира 5 штаффеля, 75 побед, погиб 07/10/1942), еще правее - Пауль Паусингер, летчик 12 штаффеля, погиб 04.08.1943, 26 побед. Остальных не разобрать.

----------


## forten07

> Два вопроса.
> 1. В какой такой прессе кочевало фото?
> 2. Чем это Вам "подозрительно напоминает ретушь"?
> 
> Удивляют дилетанты, подрезающие с других сайтов фото, не утруждающие себя подрезать даже подпись к ним. Картинка - и есть картинка. Кто изображен на фото с Кингами и аэрокоброй - Вам известно? Какой полк, что за люди? Нет? Ну так и не вякайте.


Если бы Мы с Вами встретились- то сравнили бы уровень дилетанства.
1.В период разгона "Красной лжи"- 1985-1995 и в период "Раздавим нацисскую змею" 1941-1945 (да и после-1945-1982) по разной прессе
кочевали дотошно вытаскиваемые фото военных лет. Частью они были из архивов, частью от частных лиц (участников, свидетелей и их приемников). Сегодня некоторые особенно наглые автора изданий тянут старые снимки, нагло преподнося их за свои или своих информаторов с АВТ Правами (поиногда истинный владелец уже не может предьявить прав на них- умер или  приемники не знают о авт праве на этот снимок). Такое имело место быть с книгой по Р-39 издаваемой в Киеве. 
Часть из тех фото что я крепил, ранее видел в оригинальном виде снимка (снимка а не копии в книге), затем эти фото перекочевали в сеть (но уже с другими авт правообладателями и авторами). Часть в архивах и изданиях. Хотите знать в какой прессе - копайте все издания ВС СССР и издания прессы с периода 1941-1993. Много интересного найдете, о чем тут даже вспомнить не могут.
2. Подозрительна тем что на снимке с Кобрами крайне правый борт как зарисован (чехол есть но кадр сомнительный- как отфошопен не корректно). Ранее- года 2-3 назад я видел это фото но без этого борта. Отсюда сомнения.  
Про полк и кто эти люди (точнее кто присвоил себе право)-не форумный разговор.

----------


## forten07

> Пафос присущ ура-патриотам, которые не обладают реальными знаниями, как правило, чтобы аргументировать хоть что-то. Поэтому приходится громко орать. Но в одном клоун прав - асы там есть. Правда, это не кладбище, а, так скажем, маленький мемориал в Сиверской под Питером - базе JG 54. В центре лопасть с именем Хайнриха Юнга (командира II группы, 68 побед, погиб 30.07.1943), правее, самая высокая - с именем Йоахима Ванделя (командира 5 штаффеля, 75 побед, погиб 07/10/1942), еще правее - Пауль Паусингер, летчик 12 штаффеля, погиб 04.08.1943, 26 побед. Остальных не разобрать.


Странно- сами немцы об этих людях упоминали вскользь, не считая сверх ассами. Делайте выводы о уровне подготовки.

----------


## Alex

> Если бы Мы с Вами встретились- то сравнили бы уровень дилетанства.
> 1.В период разгона "Красной лжи"- 1985-1995 и в период "Раздавим нацисскую змею" 1941-1945 (да и после-1945-1982) по разной прессе
> кочевали дотошно вытаскиваемые фото военных лет. Частью они были из архивов, частью от частных лиц (участников, свидетелей и их приемников). Сегодня некоторые особенно наглые автора изданий тянут старые снимки, нагло преподнося их за свои или своих информаторов с АВТ Правами (поиногда истинный владелец уже не может предьявить прав на них- умер или  приемники не знают о авт праве на этот снимок). Такое имело место быть с книгой по Р-39 издаваемой в Киеве. 
> Часть из тех фото что я крепил, ранее видел в оригинальном виде снимка (снимка а не копии в книге), затем эти фото перекочевали в сеть (но уже с другими авт правообладателями и авторами). Часть в архивах и изданиях. Хотите знать в какой прессе - копайте все издания ВС СССР и издания прессы с периода 1941-1993. Много интересного найдете, о чем тут даже вспомнить не могут.
> 2. Подозрительна тем что на снимке с Кобрами крайне правый борт как зарисован (чехол есть но кадр сомнительный- как отфошопен не корректно). Ранее- года 2-3 назад я видел это фото но без этого борта. Отсюда сомнения.  
> Про полк и кто эти люди (точнее кто присвоил себе право)-не форумный разговор.


У-у-у-у-у, как все глубоко запущено... Гораздо глубже, чем я думал. Доказывать дилетанту, что он дилетант - занятие неблагодарное, но все же попробуем. Из книг по Р-39, изданных в Киеве, я знаю две части монографии В.Романенко - "Аэрокобры вступают в бой" и "Аэрокобры на Кубани". При всей неоднозначности персоны Романенко с подходом к авторским правам у него все нормально - источник фото везде указан. Если Вы знаете еще какие-то книги по Кобрам, вышедшие в Киеве - велкам, назовите их, а не размазывайте кашу по столу.

Что касается двух конкретно приведенных Вами фото - Кинги и Кобра в ангаре - не впадайте в маразм и шпиономанию. Фото из архива ветерана полка, я видел их живьем и держал в руках. Уж кто-там чего присваивал - тоже Ваши тупые домыслы. Архив И.Н. Дьякова, моториста 66 ИАП. Соответственно, кинги сфотографированы в Туркмении, Кобра - в Польше. Фамилии пилотов на снимках иизвестны. В инете их разместил Калиновский, со ссылкой, откуда они взяты.

В ваших же бормотаниях нет ничего, ни одной даты или фамилии - просто смешно, право.

----------


## Alex

> Странно- сами немцы об этих людях упоминали вскользь, не считая сверх ассами. Делайте выводы о уровне подготовки.


Каждый видит только то, что видит. Каковы критерии слова "вкользь" - Вы подсчитывали количество публикаций? И зачем мне делать выводы об уровне подготовки немецких летчиков, если речь шла о фотоснимке?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .. ......втягиваете меня во флуд? ..................................................  ....................................
> ..... я Вас считал за быдло-будем считать Вас таковым....
> ..................................................  ................................
> .... Гебельс....рейхканцлером..... отродясь не был.....
> .... был ....агитационной марионеткой .....ценность в войне ...0......


Уважаемый forten07, 
ответ на вопрос Вы дали. Причина веская. Многое объясняет.
Спасибо. 
Судя по тону Вашего ответа, похоже, Вы на меня обиделись? Это Вы зря. 
Каюсь, иногда обижаю оппонентов. Но с Вами-то дискуссии никакой нет. 
И не будет. Вы меня интересовали как явление. Ничего личного.
Ваших выступлений я не критикую, не обсуждаю и никак не оцениваю — ни 
политически, ни грамматически. Да и то  сказать — Вы вчера Геббельса возносили,
 а сегодня его ниже  «кричалы-рупора» опускаете. Что тут обсуждать? 
Амплитуду демагогии? Это давно уже обсуждено: 
http://fan.lib.ru/n/nesterenko_j_l/text_0610.shtml 

На Ваш вопрос — «втягиваете меня во флуд?» отвечаю: — Нет.
Нельзя втянуть человека в то, в чем он уже по самые уши.

Прощайте, дорогой forten07
Ник
PS: Геббельс, конечно же, рейсхканцлером был не отродясь, а в 1945г.
И сынок М.Бормана — жив-здоров и процветает...

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытно почитать. Рекомендую.

Сталин сказал вечные слова касаемые нашей Армии..., особенно в свете последних событий в Чечне, Южной Осетии и по реформам...


Иосиф Сталин 
*Выступление на совещании начальствующего состава по обобщению опыта боевых действий против Финляндии 17 апреля 1940 года* 

_"...Второе - авиация, массовая авиация, не сотни, а тысячи самолетов. И вот, кто хочет вести войну по-современному и победить в современной войне, тот не может говорить, что нужно экономить бомбы. Чепуха, товарищи, побольше бомб нужно давать противнику для того, чтобы оглушить его, перевернуть вверх дном его города, тогда добьемся победы. Больше снарядов, больше патронов давать, меньше людей будет потеряно. Будете жалеть патроны и снаряды - будет больше потерь. Надо выбирать. Давать больше снарядов и патронов, или жалеть свою армию, сохранять силы, давать минимум убитых, или не жалеть бомбы, снаряды..."_ 


_"Вот с этой психологией, что наша армия непобедима, с хвастовством, которые страшно развиты у нас, - это самые невежественные люди, т. е. большие хвастуны, - надо покончить. С этим хвастовством надо раз и навсегда покончить. Надо вдолбить нашим людям правила о том, что непобедимой армии не бывает. Надо вдолбить нашим людям, начиная с командного состава и кончая рядовым, что война - это игра с некоторыми неизвестными, что там, в войне, могут быть и поражения. И поэтому надо учиться не только наступать, но и отступать. С этой психологией - шапками закидаем - надо покончить, если хотите, чтобы наша армия стала действительно современной армией. "_ 

http://www.hrono.info/libris/stalin/14-18.html

----------


## Волконовский Александр

С Днём Победы!

Поклонимся великим тем годам,
Тем славным командирам и бойцам,
И маршалам страны и рядовым,
Поклонимся и мёртвым, и живым - 
Всем тем, которых забывать нельзя,
Поклонимся, поклонимся, друзья!

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная фотка... Немцы на фоне звездочки...

----------


## Петрович

> Продолжаю фотографии....


Фото с пилотом за штурвалом - послевоенное.

----------


## Холостяк

> Фото с пилотом за штурвалом - послевоенное.


После Вашего поста присмотрелся... По шлемафону видно, что послевоенное фото... Однако, я "машинально" запостил эту фотку из альбома Евгения Халдея "Дорогами Войны" из раздела "Север"...
Есть подобная фотография и в фотобанке, вот по этой ссылке, но там тоже "интересное" датирование и подпись. (http://www.fotosoyuz.ru/ru/catalog/p...pg&cat=&search=)

----------


## Mig

> Интересная фотка... Немцы на фоне звездочки...


ЕМНИП это "Опель-капитан" (похоже - санитарный) на фоне хвоста СБ. Скоре всего это 1941 г. - Звезда в черной окантовке.

----------


## Холостяк

> Продолжаю фотографии....


Пошарился и нашел там еще и вот эти фото... На них стоит водяной знак... Однако взглянуть на них очень интересно, вполне достойные фотографии. Ранее я этот сайт не наблюдал. Видимо появился этот магазин фотографий недавно...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще с фотомагазина....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение фотографий...
Я посмотрел их в удовольствием... Реально ЖИВЫЕ фото!

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и знакомое лицо Героя!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот две любопытные фото. Датированы концом 1945 года....

----------


## forten07

> Каждый видит только то, что видит. Каковы критерии слова "вкользь" - Вы подсчитывали количество публикаций? И зачем мне делать выводы об уровне подготовки немецких летчиков, если речь шла о фотоснимке?


Я публикациями не маюсь- не являюсь "кабинетным авиатором"- не копаюсь по чужим статьям накапывая что круче. Есть списки по Люфтваффе кто где когда что сбил и как награжден.

----------


## forten07

[QUOTE=Холостяк;41041]Любопытно почитать. Рекомендую.

Сталин сказал вечные слова касаемые нашей Армии..., особенно в свете последних событий в Чечне, Южной Осетии и по реформам...


Иосиф Сталин 
*Выступление на совещании начальствующего состава по обобщению опыта боевых действий против Финляндии 17 апреля 1940 года* 

_"...Второе - авиация, массовая авиация, не сотни, а тысячи самолетов. И вот, кто хочет вести войну по-современному и победить в современной войне, тот не может говорить, что нужно экономить бомбы. Чепуха, товарищи, побольше бомб нужно давать противнику для того, чтобы оглушить его, перевернуть вверх дном его города, тогда добьемся победы. Больше снарядов, больше патронов давать, меньше людей будет потеряно. Будете жалеть патроны и снаряды - будет больше потерь. Надо выбирать. Давать больше снарядов и патронов, или жалеть свою армию, сохранять силы, давать минимум убитых, или не жалеть бомбы, снаряды..."_ 


_"Вот с этой психологией, что наша армия непобедима, с хвастовством, которые страшно развиты у нас, - это самые невежественные люди, т. е. большие хвастуны, - надо покончить. С этим хвастовством надо раз и навсегда покончить. Надо вдолбить нашим людям правила о том, что непобедимой армии не бывает. Надо вдолбить нашим людям, начиная с командного состава и кончая рядовым, что война - это игра с некоторыми неизвестными, что там, в войне, могут быть и поражения. И поэтому надо учиться не только наступать, но и отступать. С этой психологией - шапками закидаем - надо покончить, если хотите, чтобы наша армия стала действительно современной армией. "_ 

http://www.hrono.info/libris/stalin/14-18.html
По второму абзацу (хвастуны) согласен с Сталиным на 100%- дурь которая была вбита в СА (ВС РФ) после 1945 и бытует до сегодня. Самое дурное что после дрессировки 1812, 1941-43, 1979-1989, 1995-96, эта дурь не выветрилась. Кстати рекомендую и Вам вдуматься- иногда за Вами замечаю это.

----------


## Холостяк

*Нацистские асы на заслуженном отдыхе в России....*



Вот тут про него: http://www.luftwaffe.cz/zellot.html

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Вот две любопытные фото. Датированы концом 1945 года....


Ух ты! Братухинский вертолёт (Омега-2?), да ещё в хорошем качестве фото!
*Большое спасибо!*

----------


## Холостяк

еще фото.....

----------


## Холостяк

пора фото....

----------


## Холостяк

Брошеный в поле Ил после вынужденной. Видно что открыты лючки, видимо пытались реанимировать движок, чтоб взлететь, но не получилось...

На второй фото очередной сбитый немецкий ....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото....

----------


## Холостяк

*Очень хорошо сделанный сайт!*
Рекомендую заглянуть....

http://www.pobediteli.ru/flash.html?DR=0&IS=12&IF=142

----------


## Холостяк

Немного фотографий.....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще немного....
На последней фотографии - август 1940 г. Нарком Тимошенко наблюдает за воздушной атакой.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще наши Герои...

----------


## Холостяк

Наши Герои...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще.........

----------


## Transit

У РИА есть небольшой фотоархив, можно кое что и по теме найти

----------


## Иржи

*Холостяк* у Тебя в хорошем разлишении фото ГСС КАлёнова? Мне очень нужно :))

С уважением,
Иржи

----------


## Иржи

Бедные Илы

----------


## Иржи

:Mad:  Что осталось от Ил-2

----------


## Холостяк

> *Холостяк* у Тебя в хорошем разлишении фото ГСС КАлёнова? Мне очень нужно :))
> 
> С уважением,
> Иржи


Только фото размещенное на ветке.... Оно, в принципе, неплохого качества...

----------


## Холостяк

> Бедные Илы


А что? Летающий "танк"... Правильно, на малой высоте штурмует гущу войск противника - по нему стреляют из ВСЕХ стволов... Шквал огня! И то..., видно на фото, что бронированная кабина пилотов цела и то что пилот сажал самолет на брюхо, а не камнем падал...
Кстати, тут на ветке не мало Илов и все "брошенные" после аварийной посадки...
Сильная машина!

----------


## Mig

> Наши Герои...


Вот бы еще этих безымянных Героев назвать по имени, отчеству и фамилии. А то получаются безымянными герои-то наши... Как-то это не по-христьянски...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот бы еще этих безымянных Героев назвать по имени, отчеству и фамилии. А то получаются безымянными герои-то наши... Как-то это не по-христьянски...


Если не в курсе по пользованию компьютером позволю себе немного Вас просветить... Наведете курсором компьютерной мышки на фотографию нашего Героя и увидите его фамилию в окошечке справки рядом с курсором..., так же, при клике правой кномпой мышки по наведенной фото под корсором мышки, в окне появится фотография в реальном размере и под фотографией увидите и прочитаете фамилию Героя...
Под фотографией Валерия Чкалова нет надобности подписи - своих Героев знаем в лицо....

----------


## Иржи

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста определить пилотов. Особенно ГСС :Wink:

----------


## Mig

> Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста определить пилотов. Особенно ГСС


Лучше обратиться сюда: http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm

----------


## Иржи

Понятно. Спасибо.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото....
*Летчик Андрей Юмашев.*

*Летчик Михаил Громов.*

*Советский летчик - участник налетов на военные объекты в глубоком тылу фашистской Германии. Командир корабля, Герой Советского Союза, старший лейтенант Эндель Карлович Пусен.*

*4 декабря 1941г. младший лейтенант комсомолец С.А.Рубцов, сбивший на подступах к Москве 10 немецких самолетов.* 

*Летчик-истребитель лейтенант Ю. Сельдяков сбил на подступах к Москве "Ю-88".*

----------


## Холостяк

*Трижды Герой Советского Союза Александр Иванович Покрышкин с дважды Героем Советского Союза летчиком Лавриненков Москва, 1945г.*

*Трижды Герой Советского Союза Александр Иванович Покрышкин с женой и ребенком. Москва, 1945г.*

*Дружеская встреча. Дважды и трижды Герои Советского Союза. Внизу справа - Покрышкин. 20 февраля 1946г.*

*Борис Сафонов - дважды Герой Советского Союза,два ордена Ленина, трижды награжден орденом боевого красного знамени и высшей авиационной наградой Великобритании - орденом "Ди-Эф-Си" - "Большой серебряный крест".* 

*Дважды герой Советского Союза летчик Григорий Кравченко.*

----------


## Холостяк

*Дважды Герой Советского Союза летчик Лавриненков с женой.*

*Комкор авиации Г.М. Штерн - Герой Советского Союза.*

*Маршал Константин Вершинин - Главный маршал авиации (1959), Герой Советского Союза (19.08.1944)*

*Марина Раскова перед вылетом.*

*Война в Крыму. Авиация. Летчицы женского полка. 1944*

----------


## Холостяк

*"Наблюдаем за небом" - Иосиф Сталин и Климент Ворошилов.*

----------


## Холостяк

*Первые герои Сов.Союза в Великой Отечественной войне летчики-истребители Жуков, Здоровцов и Харитонов. 1941г.*

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк 
Спасибо порадовали фото,особенно Кравченко и Штерна.Откуда фото,если не секрет?Интересует первоисточник

----------


## Холостяк

Это из платного фотобанка, водяной знак стоит на фото... 
Кстати, лично мое мнение, вот эти водяные знаки на подобных фотографиях полное кощунство. Я понимаю, что бабло прежде всего, ну сделали бы поменьше фотографии, но на лицо лепить лого свой... Я понимаю, что типа авторские права уважать надо, но и изображенных на фото тоже уважать надо. Я уверен, что Покрышкин был бы не в восторге от подобного извращения своего изображения..., да и тогда фотографировался он уж точно не за бабло... 
И так понятно, кому надо хорошую качественную фотографию с правом публикации и уже своего зарабатывания денег, тот заплатит и купит это фото у автора...

----------


## Owl-99

Лавриненкова бедного 2 раза исказили - один раз Лавриненко, второй раз Лавренков... Все-таки человек дважды ГСС, надо бы знать... даже если это ляпы оригинальных подписей неплохо было бы исправить. И Пусэпа Пусеном обозвали...

----------


## Owl-99

> *Дружеская встреча. Дважды и трижды Герои Советского Союза. Внизу справа - Покрышкин. 20 февраля 1946г.*


Рядом с Покрышкиным Гулаев, во втором ряду справа Лавриненков, сверху Алелюхин.

----------


## Холостяк

> Лавриненкова бедного 2 раза исказили - один раз Лавриненко, второй раз Лавренков... Все-таки человек дважды ГСС, надо бы знать... даже если это ляпы оригинальных подписей неплохо было бы исправить. И Пусэпа Пусеном обозвали...


*Спасибо за уточнение..* 
Я, кстати, это пропустил... Просто скопировал подписи под фото с сайта, где эти фотографии на продаже... 
О как! Получается продают фотографии, палят на них свои водяные знаки, а подписи под фотографии с серьезными ошибками....

----------


## alexvolf

Интересный такой документ ОО на летчика 1-го ИАП НКВД




                        РГВА Фонд №386529 Ар.ед.11 Лист138-139

                        НАРОДНЫЙ КОМИССАРИАТ ВНУТРЕННИХ ДЕЛ СОЮЗА СССР
                        УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ОСОБЫХ ОТДЕЛОВ 
                                                                 г.Москва
                                                         №55120
                                                         30 декабря 1941 г

                        НАЧАЛЬНИКУ ВОЙСК НКВД СОЮЗА СССР 
                                  генерал-майору тов. Аполлонову

 В 6-й отдел Управления ОО НКВД СССР поступили данные о том , что летчик  1истребительного авиаполка погранвойск НКВД ст.л-нт СТАРЧЕНКО проявляет трусость , уклоняется от боя и создает среди летчиков отрицательные мнения о 
самолете  МИГ-3.Оценивая качество самолета МИГ-3, Старченко говорит: « не надо забывать, что мотор может в любую минуту подвести , а потом зачем рисковать собой –бей самолет,а  сам оставайся жив.Короче говоря , чем меньше летаешь,тем больше проживешь.Поэтому летать я не очень тороплюсь».За Старченко отмечались отрицательные настроения.В разговоре с летчиком по поводу применения тактики тарана героями летчиками  ВВС Красной Армии,Старченко заявил:«Я считаю , что эти летчики такие которые имеют много перцу и мало рассудительности. Надо быть осторожным с противником и не рисковать,тогда наверняка будешь жив,а жить хочется, так как у меня есть семья .Надо при трудном положении выходить из боя»
16.ХI.41г Старченко имел воздушную встречу с неприятельским самолетом «Ю-88», но в бой не вступил. В связи с тем , что истребительный Авиаполк должен в  ближайшее время выполнить задачу штурмовки живой силы противника  ст.л-нт Старченко,несмотря на то , что отлично летает на самолете МИГ-3,заявил, что самолет МИГ-3 ему не нравится и поэтому летать  на нем не будет.29 декабря с.г. Старченко подал рапорт на имя командования с просьбой перевести его на пассажирский самолет ПР-5,так как он боится летать на МИГ-3,и не уверен в благополучном исходе полета, На предупреждение командира авиаполка –майора Емельянова, что Старченко должен лететь на фронт,последний заявил:
«Ваше дело я вам напишу,а Вы тогда смотрите». Усматривая в последнем угрозу преступных намерений,Старченко временно от полетов отстранен


                               Зам.Начальника 6 отдела Упр. ОО НКВД СССР
                               Капитан госбезопасности Юхимович



                         РГВА Фонд №386529 Ар.ед.11 Лист140                     


                                              Зам.Начальника 6 отдела Упр. ОО 
                                              НКВД СССР
                                            Капитану госбезопасности Юхимович

 В ответ на Ваше письмо №55120  от 30 декабря 1941 г.Сообщаю , что командование 1-й авиаэскадрильи истребительного авиаполкаНКВД, летчика –ст.л-та Старченко Владимира Петровича, характеризует идеологически устойчивым, хорошо знающим  новую  материальную часть и грамотно ее эксплуатирующим на самолете МИГ-3 летает хорошо. Его просьбу –перевести на самолет ПР-5 , командование полка не удовлетворило.Оставив работать на самолете МИГ-3


                                                                                   Зам. Наркома Внутренних Дел Союза ССР 

                                                                                  Генерал-майор Аполлонов 

                                                                                   14 февраля 1942 г
                        17\127

----------


## Холостяк

Давненько не бывал тут... Все времени не было.... 
Вот походил по сайтам коллекционеров. Есть фотографии наших авиаторов. Очень интересные фотки!
Какие Люди!!! Это на них держалась вся мощь нашей Советской Авиации....

----------


## Холостяк

Выкладываю интересные фото в разнобой....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще интересные фото.....
Снимали немцы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще.............................

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная подборка одного авиатора. Начал в Императорском флоте и продолжил в Красном...

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение....

----------


## Холостяк

Генерал авиации 
*ТХОР ГРИГОРИЙ ИЛЛАРИОНОВИЧ*
Участник национально-революционной войны испанского народа 1936-39г., боев на р.Халхин-Гол (1939), Военно-воздушный атташе и Главный военный советник по авиации в Китае в 1938г. 
В боях Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941г. 
С сентября 1941 возглавил попавшие в окружение части Советских войск в районе г.Пирятин Полтавской обл. В бою при выходе из окружения 24.9.1941г. был ранен, взят в плен в районе с.Загребенье Гребенковского р-на Полтавской обл. Отказавшийся служить врагу генерал Тхор был помещен в лагерь для военнопленных, где возглавил подпольную патриотическую организацию советских офицеров и генералов. За организацию агитационно-пропагандистской работы, подготовку массового побега из лагеря был переведен в Нюрнбергскую гестаповскую тюрьму, а затем в концлагерь Флоссенбург, где в январе 1943 года расстрелян. 
Звание Героя Советского Союза присвоено 26.7.1991г. посмертно. 
Награжден 2 орденами Ленина, 3 орденами Красного Знамени, орденом "Знак Почета".

----------


## Холостяк

генерал-лейтенант 
СЛАБАШАН
Командующий 59 Военно-воздушной Армией на территории Австрии и Венгрии.

----------


## alexvolf

Холостяк -спасибо!
 Фотодокументы просто уникальные.Особенно начало-средина 30-х
  Героические люди... Аж в сентимент ударило. Жили,летали,любили.Время-миг! Многое и многие уже забыто. А ведь 
когда-то народ летчиками гордился.Вслед оглядывались...
 А сейчас небось на фото бизнес строять.Для интереса-какова цена за
фото?

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк -спасибо!
> Фотодокументы просто уникальные.Особенно начало-средина 30-х
> Героические люди... Аж в сентимент ударило. Жили,летали,любили.Время-миг! Многое и многие уже забыто. А ведь 
> когда-то народ летчиками гордился.Вслед оглядывались...
> А сейчас небось на фото бизнес строять.Для интереса-какова цена за
> фото?


Я сам под сильным впечатлением от просмотра этих фотографий... цены на них различные. От ста рублей до 5 тысяч за штуку...
Я себе фото скопировал и выкладываю сюда... 
Это наша история....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще..........

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот так вот учились летать..... 1921 год...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

Морская авиация......

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

Валюженич Владимир Викторович,
Созыкин,
И очень интересные документы:
- справка летчику прошедшему плен,
- Благодарности от Сталина, только почитайте документ... Человек не авиатор, но не смог удержаться чтоб не запостить документ...,
- характеристика на авиатора из Нормадии...

----------


## Привод

> 


Интересная фотография. Александр Иванович Покрышкин, Георгий Константинович Жуков, Иван Никитович Кожедуб. Все трижды Герои Советского Союза - фронтовики...
Тема 5 баллов!

----------


## Привод

> Уважаемый Холостяк
> Раз Вы начали эту ветку предлагаю всем участникам форума постить сюда фотографии по принципу "что,где,когда,кто и с кем"(получилось как у поручика Ржевского) вообщим попытатся прокомментировать события,а так получается галерея бессмысленных картинок особенно с западных сайтов.Думаю что участники форума поддержат.Продолжим -военной присягой.


Полина Владимировна Гельман (24 октября 1919 — 29 ноября 2005) — начальник связи авиационной эскадрильи 46-го гвардейского ночного бомбардировочного авиационного полка 325-й ночной бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 4-й воздушной армии 2-го Белорусского фронта, гвардии старший лейтенант. Совершила 860 боевых вылетов. Герой Советского Союза. 
В Красной Армии с октября 1941 года. В 1942 году окончила курсы штурманов при Энгельсской военной авиационной школе пилотов. В действующей армии с мая 1942 года. 

Гельман П. В. к маю 1945 года, как штурман самолёта «ПО-2», совершила 860 боевых вылетов на бомбёжку переправ, складов с боеприпасами и имуществом, аэродромов. Сбросила 113 тонн бомб на вражескую территорию, провела 1300 часов в воздухе, произвела 164 сильных взрыва и 142 очага пожаров. 

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 15 мая 1946 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования и проявленные при этом геройство и мужество гвардии старшему лейтенанту Гельман Полине Владимировне присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (№ 8962).
В 1951 году П. В. Гельман окончила Военный институт иностранных языков.
С 1957 года гвардии майор Гельман — в отставке.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...%D0%BD_%D0%9F.

----------


## Привод

> Рисовали враги,наши деды и отцы тоже рисовать умели....


фотография кавалерийского разведчика Вити Позднякова и фотография alexvolf из процитированного сообщения. Просто игра ассоциации...

----------


## Холостяк

К сожалению нет какой либо информации для того, чтобы комментировать фотографии... Это удача - если помещают фотографию с обраткой, где написана хоть какая-то информация об изображении, личностях, месте съемки и времени...
Есть еще фотографии... Скоро выставлю!
Можно одно сказать - на фотографиях действительно простые люди, их чистые лица, их заслуженные ордена, люди, которые не щадили своей жизни за нашу страну, те кто победили, кто в едином целом составляли нашу Могучую Советскую Авиацию!
Аж дух захватывает, когда видишь на фото людей с ромбами и с орденами на груди - они приняли первый удар фашистов 22 июня 1941 .., практически весь летный состав принявший первый удар - погибли...

----------


## Привод

Голубев Георгий Гордеевич. Летчик-истребитель, Герой Советского Союза (1945), гвардии полковник. Участник Великой Отечественной войны с сентября 1942 г. Воевал в составе 16 гв. иап, был командиром звена. Совершил 252 боевых вылета, в 56 воздушных боях сбил лично 12 самолетов противника.

----------


## Привод

Экипаж Пе-2. Участок фронта неизвестен. Фамилии лётчиков тоже...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот нашел на аукционе старых фотографий. В основном ИТ состав и ОБАТО.... Все участники войны. Боевые ордена, медаль за Победу над Германией....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.......

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю.....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще..........

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю..........

----------


## Холостяк

Потом любопытная фотография. Для Отечественной войны вроде молодые парни.... ВОСЕМЬ Героев Советского Союза! Неужели Корея?
Запостил сюда, просто отдельно такую ценность не хотел отрывать от остальных наших Героев-Авиаторов....
Ни фамилий, ни где и когда.... Фото с сайта коллекционеров старины....
Может кто имеет какую-либо инфу?

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.......................

----------


## Холостяк

*Не могЁм, а мОгем!*
Эх! Царица полей!

----------


## alexvolf

Получил от товарища ответ на фото которое разместил в посте №39.
Инфо  получена в  ответ от  участников какого-то форума...Итак это действительно 1936г2-я школа ВВС КА ,Вольск.На фото-
М.А.Зашибалов,Б.Н.Бабинский, Хрусталев (инициалов нет) и А.А.Воеводин.
Есть инфо по Воеводину-закончил Качинскую школу летчиков.В начале 1941г был назначен военкомом 485 ИАП.В августе 1942г назначен командиром 707-го НБАП.С апреля 1943г. по 1945г полковник Воеводин командовал 313-й АД.О Бабинском известно,что в 1947г генерал-майор ИТС был замначальника по тылу в Академии им.Жуковского.К сожалению кто пятый человек на фото установить не удалось...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще вот такая фотография.....
К сожалению, кто изображен - не известно....

----------


## alexvolf

Уваж.Холостяк
 Дублирую Ваше фото. Люди с довольно интересной судьбой.В центре ГСС, комдив
 (два ромба) Сергей Прокофьевич Денисов,справа возможно  ГСС Иван Иванович Красноюрченко ?? после награждения орденами Монголии "За воинскую доблесть"
1939г.

----------


## alexvolf

Гадать на "кофейной гуще" как-то не приучен,но нижеприведенное фото наталкивает на мысль,что снимок сделан в Липецке год 1927-28гг.Думаю
так,что люди в комбезах скорее всего немецкие летчики (см.нашивки). Обратите внимание на фуражку и ремень нашего военного -далеко не рядовой,однако петлицы чистые (чистыми они были и у наркома НКВД Ягоды на многих снимках) и вид далеко не праздничный в отличии от других фигур.Как считаете??? Но судя по контрастности петлицы все же не малиновые...

----------


## Привод

> Гадать на "кофейной гуще" как-то не приучен,но нижеприведенное фото наталкивает на мысль,что снимок сделан в Липецке год 1927-28гг.Думаю
> так,что люди в комбезах скорее всего немецкие летчики (см.нашивки). Обратите внимание на фуражку и ремень нашего военного -далеко не рядовой,однако петлицы чистые (чистыми они были и у наркома НКВД Ягоды на многих снимках) и вид далеко не праздничный в отличии от других фигур.Как считаете??? Но судя по контрастности петлицы все же не малиновые...


А где учился летный состав Люфтваффе. Это после договоров разных с Германией. После ...импеарилистической? Сдается что фотография, не фотошоп... :Smile:  Причем здесь Липецк? Там же цбп фа, вроде всегда был. Или опять страна с непредсказуемым прошлым... 

Ну, а серьезно если - флудить не хочется и фантазировать... :Wink:

----------


## Привод

*Светлой памяти воинов-евреев, ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны посвящается:*

Яков Смушкевич-дважды Герой Советского Союза.
Полина Гельман-Герой Советского Союза.
Генрих Гофман-Герой Советского Союза.

Лётчики и лётчица, защитившие нашу Родину в Великой Отечественной войне...

Видеоссылка ЕВРЕЙСКИЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ (Звезды Героев...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtvu2tP5GfQ&NR=1

----------


## alexvolf

> Потом любопытная фотография. Для Отечественной войны вроде молодые парни.... ВОСЕМЬ Героев Советского Союза! Неужели Корея?
> Запостил сюда, просто отдельно такую ценность не хотел отрывать от остальных наших Героев-Авиаторов....
> Ни фамилий, ни где и когда.... Фото с сайта коллекционеров старины....
> Может кто имеет какую-либо инфу?


 Уваж.Холостяк
 Корея полностью отпадает.На фото II-й послевоенный выпуск Жуковки
 1954г. Личности устанавливаются...

----------


## игорь

[QUOTE=Привод;48796]А где учился летный состав Люфтваффе. Это после договоров разных с Германией. После ...импеарилистической? 
Именно в Липецке!!
там была школа для немецких летчиков.
об этом есть книга выпущенная ООО "Русавиа" 
" В небе войны "называется

презентация на крайнем МАКСе была

----------


## Привод

> [Именно в Липецке!!
> там была школа для немецких летчиков.
> об этом есть книга выпущенная ООО "Русавиа" 
> " В небе войны "называется
> 
> презентация на крайнем МАКСе была


А как их туда занесло? Сколько их подготовили? И воевали ли они против нас? Если можно коротко. Книжку не изъяли из продажи? Да, и еще если можно, они там в ВКП(б) не вступили, если с Ягодой в неформальной обстакановке снялись, судя по фотографии?  :Eek:

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще.........

----------


## alexvolf

> А как их туда занесло? Сколько их подготовили? И воевали ли они против нас? Если можно коротко. Книжку не изъяли из продажи? Да, и еще если можно, они там в ВКП(б) не вступили, если с Ягодой в неформальной обстакановке снялись, судя по фотографии?


 Привод
Если коротко...В  указанные  время  второй человек в фашистской Германии Герман Геринг не только летал в Липецке,но и наших барышен танцевал...
Кто такой Геринг-надеюсь знаете?

----------


## Холостяк

*Милиция нашла ордена летчика Лавского*

Украденные две недели назад у знаменитого штурмана и заслуженного ветерана Великой Отечественной войны, генерал-лейтенанта Виктора Лавского ордена найдены, сообщили родственники ветерана.
«Сегодня рано утром позвонили из МУРа и сообщили о задержании двух цыганок, подозреваемых в краже кителя с орденами. Найдены все награды», – рассказали родственники.
3 ноября две женщины, представившись сотрудницами социальной службы, похитили у Лавского китель с 13 боевыми орденами, ювелирные изделия и 30 тысяч рублей.
По данным милиции, женщины сказали, что они являются сотрудниками Фонда помощи ветеранам войны, прошли в квартиру, и пока одна из них отвлекала ветерана разговорами, вторая похитила золотые и ювелирные изделия, деньги и китель, на котором были шесть орденов Красного знамени, четыре ордена Красной звезды и три ордена Великой Отечественной войны.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Милиция нашла ордена летчика Лавского*
> 
>  3 ноября две женщины, представившись сотрудницами социальной службы, похитили у Лавского китель с 13 боевыми орденами, ювелирные изделия и 30 тысяч рублей.


 Вот здесь уместно применить русское слово - СВОЛОЧИ  -святого за душой у этих двух тварей нет (слово женщина к ним не подходит).Гов...,а не люди.Года два отсидят и опять же за старое
возмуться,а все рыночная экономика-спрос оказывается существует.
 Сунули-бы для порядка червонец каторжных работ паре-тройке любителям такого промысла-сразу-бы желание-то поотшибло.А так
будет еще не мало охотников и охотниц...

----------


## Холостяк

Милиция оперативно сработала. Еще в тот же день кражи, Начальник милиции выступил и сказал, что дело чести найти... Таки нашли. Могут - если команду дадут, если захотят...

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошо сделан сайт. Есть интересная информация...
Ссылка: http://www.pobeda.witebsk.info/nebo/

----------


## alexvolf

> [IMG]
> Хорошо сделан сайт. Есть интересная информация...
> Ссылка: http://www.pobeda.witebsk.info/nebo/


 Уваж.Холостяк
Спасибо за ссылку.Прикнопил к избранным...
Насчет правоохранительных органов согласен.Только команды для них по наведению порядка какие-то избранные идут...

----------


## Привод

> Привод
> Кто такой Геринг-надеюсь знаете?


А как же. Помню как их всех переиграл, когда сепаратные переговоры в 45-м сорвал им. Папаша Мюллер, глупый и доверчивый Холтофф. Я его бутылкой по башке и на УАЗике Мюллеру привез. Слабак, всю машину облевал. Я про УАЗ тему создал в курилке... 
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=2844
Мемуары написать хотел. Молодость... Тогда мне 45 было. Порылся в архиве - фотку свою нашел. Сейчас почти не изменился... Ну да ладно, создавайте тему про Штирлица, в курилке, поддержу...  :Smile:

----------


## игорь

Привод

вот эта книга
http://www.aerojetstyle.ru/index.php?id=893

----------


## Привод

> Привод
> 
> вот эта книга
> http://www.aerojetstyle.ru/index.php?id=893


игорь, спасибо! Я вобщем то и ждал информацию об этом. Т. к. читал у Виктора Суворова об этом. Несмотря на расхожесть мнений о котором, его книги вызвали рост интереса к истории Великой Отечественной войны.

----------


## alexvolf

> Т. к. читал у Виктора Суворова об этом. Несмотря на расхожесть мнений о котором, его книги вызвали рост интереса к истории Великой Отечественной войны.


 Уваж.Привод
 Вы-бы еще добавили,что у многих интерес к авиации вызвала книга
"Сказка о ковре-самолете". По Вашему мнению выходит,что другие книги окромя книг фантазера-паскудника-предателя  Резуна не вызывали интерес к истории ВОВ...

----------


## muk33

> Привод
> Если коротко...В  указанные  время  второй человек в фашистской Германии Герман Геринг не только летал в Липецке,но и наших барышен танцевал...
> Кто такой Геринг-надеюсь знаете?


Позвольте не согласиться, почитайте биографию Геринга, а лучше его жизнеописание. Он в эти годы ВООБЩЕ авиацией не занимался, а был занят партийным строительством (нацистской партии) и процессом привода Гитлера к власти. Какой там Липецк! Хотя ЛЕГЕНДА красивая...

----------


## Mig

> Позвольте не согласиться, почитайте биографию Геринга, а лучше его жизнеописание...


Коллеги, а вот меня интерес забрал: чем же БИОГРАФИЯ отличается от ЖИЗНЕОПИСАНИЯ? В биографии другие факты приводятся по сравнению с жизнеописанием....?

----------


## alexvolf

> Позвольте не согласиться, почитайте биографию Геринга, а лучше его жизнеописание. Он в эти годы ВООБЩЕ авиацией не занимался, а был занят партийным строительством (нацистской партии) и процессом привода Гитлера к власти. Какой там Липецк! Хотя ЛЕГЕНДА красивая...


 Уваж.muk33
Удалил первый ответ-после Ваших слов взяло сомнение.
Вы как всегда оказались правы.Да  Геринга в Липецке действительно не было.Специально пересмотрел его биографию.

----------


## muk33

> Коллеги, а вот меня интерес забрал: чем же БИОГРАФИЯ отличается от ЖИЗНЕОПИСАНИЯ? В биографии другие факты приводятся по сравнению с жизнеописанием....?


Биография - это сравнительно короткий документ, к тому же довольно сухой - одни факты. А жизнеописание имеет более вольную форму изложения и включает воспоминания современников, родственников, которые выражают свое собственное, субъективное мнение о данном человеке. Что касается якобы приездов Геринга в Липецк - документального подтверждения этому пока никто не привел (я об этом разговаривал с начальником музея Липецкого ЦБП, который на эту тему написал немало статей). Да и с чего бы - ведь в ту пору отношения Рейхсвера и руководства нацистской партии (в том числе и "наци №2") были весьма натянутыми (а Гитлер даже сидел в тюрьме). Об этом пишут все исследователи биографии Геринга. Кто-б его пустил в Россию?

----------


## alexvolf

> Кто-б его пустил в Россию?


 Однако в Швецию пустили( после провала Мюнхенского путча).Впрочем
дело не в наци №2. 

Уваж. muk33, вопрос  насчет вышеприведенной фотографии,которую
склонен считать,что она сделана в Липецке в период указ.времени или чуть раньше нельзя было-бы как-то с оказией показать начальнику музея-больно интересно узнать что за люди на ней ...

----------


## Mig

> Да и с чего бы - ведь в ту пору отношения Рейхсвера и руководства нацистской партии (в том числе и "наци №2") были весьма натянутыми (а Гитлер даже сидел в тюрьме)....


Господа-товарищи, да когда же Геринг был "наци №2"? С чего вы это взяли?! Наверное "Г" - Гебельс вы перепутали с "Г" - Геринг?!

----------


## muk33

> Господа-товарищи, да когда же Геринг был "наци №2"? С чего вы это взяли?! Наверное "Г" - Гебельс вы перепутали с "Г" - Геринг?!


Читайте историю!

----------


## muk33

> Однако в Швецию пустили( после провала Мюнхенского путча).Впрочем
> дело не в наци №2. 
> 
> Уваж. muk33, вопрос  насчет вышеприведенной фотографии,которую
> склонен считать,что она сделана в Липецке в период указ.времени или чуть раньше нельзя было-бы как-то с оказией показать начальнику музея-больно интересно узнать что за люди на ней ...


Да, дело в том, что первая жена Геринга была из влиятельного шведского рода. Геринг был там неоднократно, а Швеция, как вы наверное помните, несмотря на свою "нейтральность" лояльно относилась к военным перевозкам в адрес союзницы Германии - Финляндии. Впрочем мы отклонились от темы. Буду в Липецке - спрошу!

----------


## Mig

> Читайте историю!


Извините мою серость, но вот не знаю я ни одной книжки, которая так и назывыается "История".... Ссылочку на конкретный источник будьте добры предъявить в студию :Smile:

----------


## ПОМОР

Ольга Голубева-Терес.
http://www.zaitsev.cn/post107181283/play
Воспоминания штурмана. Туман.
автор: О. Голубева
2 Января 2008, 09:00
...В доме нашей эскадрильи стояла тишина, но многие ворочались с боку на бок. Никому не хотелось верить, что девчонок уже нет в живых...
http://www.world-war.ru/article_463.html

----------


## Холостяк

Вот нашел в сети:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще одна....

----------


## Холостяк

Боевой Краснознаменный По-2.....
Уж не Булочкина случаем?

----------


## Холостяк

"Ночная ведьма" Герой Советского Союза Себрова Ирина Федоровна. Летала на У-2/По-2 в составе 46 Гвардейского Ночного бомбардировочного авиационного полка, 4 Воздушная Армия.

----------


## Холостяк

*Скан журнала из далекого мая 1945 года!*

http://www.bellabs.ru/Scanarchive/Fr...a_05.1945.html

----------


## zjn

> Вот еще одна....


А что за аппарат? Сушка?

----------


## Холостяк

> А что за аппарат? Сушка?


Похоже....

И еще фото....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще.....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще.................

----------


## alexvolf

Уваж.Холостяк 
Спасибо за отличные фотодокументы.Особенно фото №2 пост 381.Верхний правый угол-лица людей на фото "зачирканы"-основная примета того времени-вымарывать
лица врагов народа и выстригать их ножницами из личных групповых фотографий...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Уваж.Холостяк 
> Спасибо за отличные фотодокументы.Особенно фото №2 пост 381.Верхний правый угол-лица людей на фото "зачирканы"-основная примета того времени-вымарывать
> лица врагов народа и выстригать их ножницами из личных групповых фотографий...


А мне кажется, там просто просвечивает что-то с обратной стороны...
Не думаю, что здесь кого-то хотели "вымарать". Тогда бы уж сделали это более... качественно, что ли. Ну и имя-звание, наверно, зачеркнули бы?

----------


## alexvolf

> А мне кажется, там просто просвечивает что-то с обратной стороны...
> Не думаю, что здесь кого-то хотели "вымарать". Тогда бы уж сделали это более... качественно, что ли. Ну и имя-звание, наверно, зачеркнули бы?


 Уважаемый Александр
Более качественней делать начали в 1953г.Тогда просто предлагали в БСЭ новую страницу с текстом вместо страницы с биографией врага народа Л.П.Берия,которую надобно было вырвать и сжечь.В 1937г вырезанные и и слишком хорошо замаранные фото в изъятых при аресте личных групповых фотографиях вызывали вопросы следователя-типа "и хто там у вас в гостях был..." После 1939г вошло в моду "марать лица" врагов народа тушью-разного рода вопросов уже массово не стояло ...

----------


## Холостяк

Возможно, что так и есть... Лица почерканы в связи с так называемыми "репрессиями" и принятым в то время общественным порицанием "врагов народа"....
Однако я бы не драматизировал. Я уже высказывался по поводу того, что применение термина "репрессии" в большей степени дутое. Да, действительно, государственная политика была направлена на создание образа большой семьи советских народов..., что если совершил гнусность, то последует не только наказание, но и порицание всего народа, так как подвел "семью" и сделал плохое своим "близким"... Вошли в наш словарь - "враг народа"... Это кстати и неплохой идеологический шаг, который во всю сейчас использует государственная политика США, дабы объединить разношерстную и пеструю публику под одной крышей государства и звездно-полосатого, что даже государственный флаг они у себя на лужайке поднимают утром и опускают вечером... Да и Советский Союз жил значительно лучше в отношении сплоченности и национального вопроса чем наше государство сейчас... Поэтому теже, к примеру, комсомольские и партийные взыскания-порицания положительную роль в наведении порядка и воспитании личности играли.

Касаемо того, что даже в коллективе Авиаторов изображенный на фото не обошлось без осужденных как морально-идеологически, но и возможно уголовно - то тут я не удивлюсь... Я сам прослужил от курсанта училища до старшего офицера ВВС и повидал в подразделениях, управлениях, штабах - наших доблестных ВВС различных людей... И подонков среди них было не мало... Начиная с училища...., до различных мест службы... К примеру у нас был начальник тыла, так он воровал и химичил так что охренеть... Пять квартир себе сделал, гаражи, машины, дачу-коттедж, с аренды ему отдельно коммерсанты отстегивали, он даже в общак местных бандюков платил... Командир части, даже не упоминаю о квартирах, ездил отдыхать два раза в год - один раз на острова в океанах и другой в санаторий типа Карловых Вар... Были "химики" из штаба, которые классно продавали-реализовывали военное имущество наших ВВС, что и себя не обижали и своих начальников, которые им все документы подписывали.... ГСМщики, продовольственники, вещевики так те в тылу никогда себя не обижали - пословица "сапожник без сапог" так уж точно не про них... Вообщем - воровали мои сослуживцы по родной нашей Авиации, что даже невооруженным глазом было видно. И видно это было не только по явно бросающемуся в глаза отличию в материальном положении с большинством таких же офицеров. Когда один офицер имеет джип, крутую хату с загородным домом, а другой честно живет на зарплату в хибаре и ездит экономя на бензин на ВАЗ, хотя при этом еще ночью дежурит или где-нибудь подрабатывает... Видно было как Начальник автослужбы, став начальником тыла вдруг за год резко улучшал свой уровень жизни на еще один мерин для жены и двухэтажный элитный коттедж с садом....... 
Рассказывать можно многое, от воровства, использования служебного положения в корыстных целях до халатности при исполнении служебных обязанностей повлекших последствия.... Второй вопрос - как работали и работают те, кто должен следить в рамках своих обязанностей за тем, чтоб не было преступлений и ловить преступников... Личное мнение, по тому как все преступления было видно особенно в 90-х всем даже невооруженным глазом - так хренова работали.... Да и сейчас...

Но смысл тот, что в моем воинском коллективе, где б я не служил, пара-тройка негодяев однозначно были и напрашивались они на полную, чтоб их "репрессировали" в места отдаленные - лес валить. Поэтому я совсем не удивился бы если б на моем фото по последнему месту службы несколько рож было ЗАСЛУЖЕННО и СПРАВЕДЛИВО зачеркнуто. Возвращаясь ко второму вопросу - то тогда компетентные органы работали лучше. В настоящее время, с моего последнего места службы, только два штабника уволены с условными сроками в прошлом годе. И кстати, на фото моего училища это есть... Один сразу по выпуску нажрался и ШРАПом проломил голову одному сослуживцу-летуну, убить не убил, но паренька из-за травмы списали с летной... Подонок перечеркнул ему карьеру летчика и сделал инвалидом. Другой лейтенантом после выпуска в общаге в части украл у соседа видиомагнитофон (они тогда только появились и стоили бешенных денег) - на два года посадили... Есть еще примеры...

Так же как по репрессиям... Мне один авторитетный и компетентный чек сказал по этому поводу, что у него тоже возник вопрос когда в обществе отдельные люди и "левые" организации подняли шум по "репрессиям" - неужели так всех подряд и сажали.... Так он говорит, что сам посмотрел документы, так парни там все документировали и писали четко - им за подтасовку и липу головы не сносить было... И я запомнил его слова со ссылкой на Глеба Жеглова: "... Наказания без вины не бывает.... Ему надо было сначала со своими женщинами разобраться, и пистолеты где попало не разбрасывать...".
То есть у большинства все таки осужденных - "рыло было в пуху"... 
Далеко за примером не пойду.... Это так же и по моей семье родственников... Она у меня большая. Так никто проблем с ГэБэшней, НКВДэшниками или коммуняками - никогда не имели.. Просто мои родные - честно трудились, не воровали, в гаффно всякое не лезли и пошлые анекдоты про наших руководителей не рассказывали....

При этом я не исключаю того, что были осуждены и невинные люди и по гнилым доносам. Этого и сейчас не мало. Вон в США, самой крутой юридической системой и техникой, невинных на электрический стул сажали и сейчас осуждают...

Поэтому, то что на представленном фото три авиатора вычеркнуты возможно по причине общественного порицания или уголовного наказания, то в этом нет ничего удивительного..... *Удивляет то, что сейчас столько рож, которые насовершили преступлений, но на свободе жируют - еще заслуженно не повычеркиваны с наших газет-журналов и телевиденья.....*

----------


## Холостяк

*Герой!*

............................

----------


## Холостяк

*А*нтонов Яков Иванович – помощник командира эскадрильи 25-го истребительного авиационного полка 59-й истребительной авиационной бригады 7-й армии Северо-Западного фронт, старший лейтенант.

Родился 11 (24) января 1908 года в деревне Малахове ныне Шимского района Новгородской области в семье служащего. Русский. Учился на рабфаке электротехнического института в Ленинграде (с 1965 года – город-герой, с 1991 года – Санкт-Петербург).

В Красную Армию призван Пушкинским райвоенкоматом Ленинградской области в 1928 году. Член ВКП(б) с 1930 года. В 1931 году окончил Ленинградскую военно-теоретическую школу лётчиков, в 1933 году – военную авиационную школу лётчиков. Участник советско-финляндской войны 1939-40 годов.

Помощник командира эскадрильи 25-го истребительного авиационного полка (59-я истребительная авиационная бригада, 7-я армия, Северо-Западный фронт) старший лейтенант Яков Антонов с 6 декабря 1939 года по 19 февраля 1940 года произвёл 58 боевых вылетов на разведку в тылу противника, на штурмовку его аэродромов, скоплений войск, на сопровождение бомбардировщиков. 
Участвовал в пяти воздушных боях. В том числе - 2 Февраля 1940 года в воздушном бою сбил истребитель Fokker D.XXI По финским данным 2.02.1940 года в бою с И-16 из 25-го ИАП над посёлком Рауха был сбит один "Fokker" D.XXI из 4/LLv24, который пилотировал датский доброволец лейтенант Фритц Расмуссен ( Fritz Rasmussen ), который погиб.

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 21 марта 1940 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы белофиннами и проявленные при этом мужество и героизм старшему лейтенанту Антонову Якову Ивановичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (№ 491).
Из наградного листа:
"Помошник командира эскадрильи 25-го истребительного авиационного полка ( 59-я Ленинградская авиационная бригада, 7-я Армия, Северо - Западный фронт ) Старший лейтенант Я. И. Антонов за период с 6 Декабря 1939 года по 19 Февраля 1940 года произвёл 58 боевых вылетов, выполняя самые сложные и ответственные задания. Участвовал в 5 воздушных боях, самые трудные задания на разведку в сложных метеоусловиях поручались ему; 11 раз производил разведку и атаковал аэродромы противника в глубоком тылу; производил атаки железнодорожных эшелонов и артиллерии противника. Будучи парторгом эскадрильи, умело направлял партийно - политическую работу, личным примером воодушевляя воинов на подвиги".

В годы Великой Отечественной войны отважный лётчик-истребитель командовал авиационной эскадрильей, с августа 1942 года – 84 "А" истребительным авиационным полком (4-я воздушная армия). 

25 Августа 1942 года командир 84-го истребительного авиаполка Майор Я. И. Антонов был сбит в воздушной схватке под Моздоком. Подробности того боя вспоминает* генерал - майор авиации Г. Пшеняник*:

_"В тот день предстояло нанести штурмовой удар по вражескому аэродрому. В нём участвовали 9 самолётов нашего полка и 8 соседних И-153, боевой порядок которых возглавил командир 84-го авиаполка Майор Я. И. Антонов. Стояла ясная погода, и на фоне белоснежных вершин Кавказа наши самолёты превратились в весьма заметные для врага чёрные мишени. Так что "Мессеры" уже поджидали их в воздухе._
_Судя по всему, это были новые модернизированные Ме-109Ф, которые легко маневрировали и даже шли в лобовые атаки. 20 вражеских самолётов вели бой против 17 наших. И всё - таки, через 10 минут напряжённой схватки, первыми не выдержали немецкие пилоты - один за другим стали падать на земля горящие "Мессера". Вот уже 6-й загорелся... Отличились и наши друзья из 84-го полка: они сбили 4 машины и подожгли на земле ещё 12. Враг потерял тогда 22 самолёта, из них 10 были сбиты в воздухе._
_Но помимо радости победы, этот бой принёс нам и боль невосполнимой утраты: немцам удалось сбить два истребителя И-153, и на одном из них - Якова Ивановича Антонова, замечательного лётчика и очень толкового командира. Это был тяжёлый день для личного состава обоих полков..."_ 

Антонов выпрыгнул с парашютом, при задержании отстреливался из пистолета, но был схвачен и доставлен на аэ Моздок, где с ним и общались немецкие летчики, в том числе Гордон Голлоб (командир JG 52) и Гюнтер Ралль (комэск-8, парень на переднем плане чем-то похож на него). Фото во втором посте. 

Известно, что Антонова Я.И. видели в Моздокских лагерях, и что он бежал оттуда. Дальнейшая его судьба неизвестна...

Приказом Главного Управления формирования и укомплектования войск Красной Армии от 24 января 1943 года № 084/пр.: "Нижепоименнованный начальствующий состав военно-воздушных сил, пропавший без вести в боях против немецко-фашистских войск, исключается из списков Красной Армии: - ... 38. Майор АНТОНОВ Яков Иванович - командир 84 истребит. авиаполка. Пропал без вести 25.8.1942 г. Жена АНТОНОВА проживала в Ленинградской обл., г. Пушкино"...

----------


## Холостяк

*Герой Советского Союза летчик-истребитель майор Антонов Яков Иванович.*








В книге Гюнтера Ралля (аса люфтваффе) есть эпизод который очень похож на то что изображено на снимке. 
Обратите внимание на первом снимке пилот просматривающий документы Антонова действительно похож на Гюнтера.
"21 сентября 1942 года во время второго вылета мне повезло — около половины пятого я сбил Миг-3 совсем недалеко от нашего аэродрома. Его пилот сумел выброситься с парашютом и спастись. Унтерофицеры моего штаффеля сразу же поехали на машине к месту его приземления, чтобы захватить его.
Русский приземлился на одном из огромных подсолнуховых полей, которых в этих местах было множество. Он был быстро окружён, но его сумели взять только когда он расстрелял по нашим все патроны из своего пистолета, к счастью, не причинив никому вреда.
После того, как ему обработали резанную рану на лбу, которую он получил, выпрыгивая из самолёта, его доставили ко мне. Я как раз находился у радиомашины, слушая переговоры пилотов.
Русский чертовски юн, так же, как и большинство из нас- ему едва за двадцать. Свои прямые светлые волосы с высокого лба он откинул назад, чтобы освободить место для двух огромных компрессов, покрывающих его порезы. В умных карих глазах в равной степени отражается и гордость и разочарование. На его губах играет лёгкая улыбка. Его грудь украшают три ордена, из которых мне известен только один- он называется "Герой Советского Союза".
Так вот как они выглядят на самом деле- представители монгольских степных орд, как представляет их пропаганда, те самые недочеловеки, к которым недопустимо гуманное отношение! Перед нами Воин, который сразу же вызывает уважение у любого, кто сам является Воином. Я тогда саркастически подумал, что порой с врагом тебя может роднить большее, чем с некоторыми людьми из твоего окружения.
Капитан Антонов боится. Предложенную сигарету он сразу же отложил нетронутой в сторону, но когда я сам закурил одну, он немного расслабился. Наш чай, холодный и свежий, но налитый из чистой бензиновой канистры, вызывал у него недоверие, пока я на его глазах не выпил чашку.
Мы нашли одного фельдфебеля-переводчика и сидели вместе, разговаривая о нашем воздушном бое, об идущей войне.
Мой противник прекрасно держится и полон достоинства. Он не делает ни малейшей попытки заискивать или втираться в доверие. По его словам можно понять, что политофицеры в ВВС рассказывают о нас то же, что и в Красной Армии. Пропаганда порождает ненависть, ненависть рождает жестокость, жестокость порождает новую пропаганду. Чёртов замкнутый круг.
Советский лётчик остаётся у нас ещё несколько дней, так как нет возможности его отправить. У нас нет ни желания ни возможности держать его под замком. Под ответственность нашего штаффеля, он получает довольствие, как любой другой лётчик и может свободно перемещаться по аэродрому [у деревни] Солдатская без постоянного надзора. При таких условиях он и не пробует бежать, оценивая такое отношение с нашей стороны, вопреки всем предписаниям. Своим побегом он причинит нам неприятности и понимает это. Позже, мы посылаем его с Ju-52, везущим раненных в лазарет. И тогда он использует удобный случай. Как- мы не знаем точно. Но капитан Антонов точно не прибыл в место назначения. Скорее всего, он воспользовался немецкой шинелью из тех, что перевозили на том Ju-52, чтоб затеряться и бежать. Но то, что Антонов пережил войну- я знаю точно из официальных русских источников."Но! В этих мемуарах совпадает только фамилия советского аса! Не совпадает ни дата, ни звание ни марка самолета на котором летал Антонов. Самолет на котором летал Антонов был знаменитой "Чайкой" устаревшим бипланом И-153, дата когда был сбит герой — 25 августа, Антонов на тот момент ни как не был молодым пареньком едва за двадцать, ему было 34 — года и он был майором а не капитаном. Возможно Ралль описал другой случай, а фамилию спутал или забыл детали за давностью лет?
Обратите внимание за спиной Гюнтера Ралля в темной рубашке высокий блондин - унтер-офицер Фридрих Вачовяк, он был в тот день единственный кто сбил два И-153, получается врет безбожно Гюнтер или его мемуарист.

*Смело можно послать в жопу и Ралля, и Голлоба, и передачу "Жди меня"....*
Антонова (кстати, одного из реально результативных пилотов советско-финской войны) сбил либо фельдфебель Вачовяк, либо унтер-офицер Коппе. Только эти два летчика заявили о сбитии И-153 (а именно на них летал 84 ИАП) в этот день, причем Вачовяк заявил о двух победах (84 ИАП потерял два И-153 зав.номера 7898 и 7959):

25.08.42 Fw. Wachowiak 8./JG 52 I-153 44 213: at 800 m. 15.30 Film C. 2032/II Anerk: Nr. 458
25.08.42 Uffz. Koppe 7./JG 52 I-153 44 284: at 100 m. 15.34 Film C. 2032/II Anerk: Nr. 399
25.08.42 Fw. Wachowiak 8./JG 52 I-153 44 244: at 150 m. 15.35 Film C. 2032/II Anerk: Nr. 459

Кроме Антонова, в бою был сбит летчик 2-й эскадрильи младший лейтенант Виктор Макутин, но он сумел вернуться в полк. Погиб Макутин позже, в бою 14.12.42 - сбит опять же в вылете на штурмовку (обратите внимание на высоты боев) унтер-офицером Хеегом. По полковым данным - И-153 зав.номер 7121.

14.12.42 Uffz. Heeg 7./JG 52 I-153 34 292 at 500 m. 05.43 Film C. 2035/I Anerk: Nr. 587

Такие вот дела. Пламенный привет немецким товарищам-сказочникам и нашим родным телевизионщикам - любителям дутых сенсаций.

Пропал без вести - всё. Возможно, когда-нибудь и всплывут документы - все же не рядовой пилотяга. Хотя тогда фашисты особо не заморачивались - расстреливали и все. Возможно после фотографирования на аэродроме нашего Героя передали военной полиции для отправки в лагерь, где он был замучен..., возможно его допрашивали в военной разведке и получив отказ о сотрудничестве просто вывели и расстреляли, тело бросив в канаву...... Документы об экзекуции даже не оформляли.. Тогда таких зверств было полно.., они не считали наших за военнопленных..., да и за людей. Понятно одно, что он отказался сотрудничать, ибо об этом уже бы трубили нацисты, и погиб... 

Маленькая справочка по трем немцам, указанным мной. Всем им воздалось, но в разное время. Унтер-офицер Георг Коппе недолго прожил на белом свете - погиб в воздушном бою через две недели, 08.09.1942, успев заявить о 16 победах. Унтер-офицер Фридрих Хеег погиб в том же бою, когда сбил младшего лейтенанта Макутина второй раз - 14.12.1942, успев заявить о 22 победах. Дольше всех прожил Вачовяк - успел наворотить дел. В звании лейтенанта, успев заявить о более чем 120 победах и получив Рыцарский крест, погиб в воздушном бою 16 июля 1944 года. *Всех хваленых ассов геринга воткнули в землю наши Сталинские соколы!*

----------


## Йиржи

> Еще фотографии.....


Пётр привет. Не мог бы пожалуйста Тебя попросить о крупный скан фота пилота возле Ил-2?
Спасибо :))

маил: jiri.siska@email.cz

----------


## Холостяк

> Пётр привет. Не мог бы пожалуйста Тебя попросить о крупный скан фота пилота возле Ил-2?
> Спасибо :))
> 
> маил: jiri.siska@email.cz


Я не хозяин этой фотографии. Это фото из Интернета.

----------


## Холостяк

_Сталин И.В.

Выступления на расширенном заседании

Политбюро ЦК ВКП(б)

(конец мая 1941 года)

Источник:
Сталин И.В. Cочинения. – Т. 15. –
М.: Издательство “Писатель”, 1997. С. 20–37.
Обстановка обостряется с каждым днем, и очень похоже, что мы можем подвергнуться внезапному нападению со стороны фашистской Германии. В это, конечно, трудно поверить, так как Германия ни в экономическом, ни в военном отношении сегодня к войне с Советским Союзом не готова. Однако от таких авантюристов, как гитлеровская клика, всего можно ожидать, тем более, что нам известно, что нападение фашистской Германии на Советский Союз готовится при прямой поддержке монополистов США и Англии. Англо-американская агентура делает в Германии все, чтобы как можно скорее бросить Германию на Советский Союз. Англо-американские империалисты рассматривают фашистскую Германию как ударную силу в борьбе против Советского Союза и демократического движения во всем мире. В этом мы убедились, еще когда анализировали политику англо-французских правящих кругов, направленную на срыв предложений о разоружении, внесенных Советским правительством в Лигу Наций, на отказ прекратить подлую провокационную политику так называемого “невмешательства”, возродившую германскую агрессию. Достаточно вспомнить, что накануне заключения нами договора с Германией о ненападении бывший британский премьер Чемберлен, со свойственным правящим кругам Англии лицемерием, делал все от него зависящее, чтобы подставить нашу страну под удар фашистской Германии.
Во время переговоров в Москве между тремя делегациями английской, французской и советской – об организации коллективного отпора агрессии со стороны фашистской Германии выяснилось, что английская и французская делегации умышленно затягивают переговоры и не имеют поручений от своих правительств заключать какие бы то ни было военные соглашения о совместных действиях с Советским Союзом в случае агрессии со стороны Германии. В это же время мы узнали, что английское правительство наряду с переговорами с нами ведет одновременно тайные переговоры с Гитлером, предлагает немцам за нашей спиной заключить пакт о ненападении и разделить между Германией и Англией территорию Советского Союза и Китая. Суть этой политики понять несложно. Стравить в военном конфликте Германию и Советский Союз, чтобы самим стоять в стороне и, как это свойственно англичанам, загребать жар чужими руками. Они надеются, что после взаимного истребления Германией и Советским Союзом друг друга, сохранив свои вооруженные силы, станут безраздельно и спокойно господствовать в мире. Убьют двух зайцев: ликвидируют Советский Союз и устранят с мировой арены своего конкурента в борьбе за мировое господство в лице фашистской Германии. Заключенный нами в 1939 году договор с Германией сорвал эти коварные замыслы. Англо-американские политиканы, как уже бывало не раз в прошлом, например с небезызвестным планом Дауэса, пока что явно остались с носом.
Если подвести итог внешнеполитической деятельности с 1931 до начала 1941 года, то главным является то, что, несмотря на все происки англо-американского империализма, удалось избежать вовлечения Советского Союза в войну против фашистской Германии. В противном случае летом 1939 года нам бы пришлось в одиночестве вести войну на два фронта: против фашистской Германии на западе и против открыто напавшей на нас в районе реки Халхин-Гол Японии – на востоке. Теперь же советская граница отодвинута далеко на запад, что дает нам возможность, в случае нападения, развернуть наши вооруженные силы и вести военные действия вдали от жизненно важных центров страны. Разгром же Японии на Халхин-Голе существенно умерил воинственный пыл японских самураев, которые заключили с нами договор о нейтралитете.
Таким образом, заключение договора о ненападении с Германией было правильным политическим шагом с нашей стороны. Он дал необходимую передышку для более лучшей подготовки страны к обороне, позволил расколоть направленный против нас мюнхенский фронт империалистов в лице Германии, Италии, Англии и Франции и стоящих за их спинами США. В результате общего похода империалистических держав против СССР не получилось. Это главный результат......
_ 
_.......Военно-воздушные силы. С 1 января 1939 года по настоящее время Красная Армия получила от промышленности 17.745 боевых самолетов, их них 3719 самолетов новых типов. Конструкторы С.В. Ильюшин, А.И. Микоян, С.А. Лавочкин, В.М. Петляков, А.С. Яковлев вместе со своими молодыми коллективами дают военной авиации истребители Як-1, МиГ-3, ЛаГГ-3, штурмовик Ил-2, пикирующий бомбардировщик Пе-2 и многие другие – всего около двадцати типов. Однако в количественном отношении в ВВС преобладают машины старых конструкций По данным специалистов, примерно 75–80 процентов общего числа машин по своим летно-техническим данным уступают однотипным самолетам фашистской Германии. Материальная часть новых самолетов только осваивается, современной авиационной техникой мы успели перевооружить не более 21 процента авиационных частей. Соотношение между важнейшими родами ВВС следующее бомбардировочные авиаполки – 45 процентов, истребительные – 42 процента, штурмовые, разведывательные и другие – 13 процентов. Начато формирование 25 новых авиационных дивизий._
_Характер возможных боевых операций определил необходимость значительного увеличения воздушно-десантных войск. В апреле сего года началось формирование пяти воздушных корпусов. Их удалось укомплектовать личным составом, но боевой техники не хватило._
_В целом наши военно-воздушные силы находятся в стадии реорганизации, перехода на новую материальную часть и переучивание летно-технического состава. Через год-полтора наша авиация может предстать в совершенно обновленном, мощном, боевом виде._
_Войска противовоздушной обороны. В настоящее время силы ПВО орудиями среднего калибра обеспечены примерно на 85 процентов, малого калибра – на 70 процентов. Некомплект по истребителям составляет 40 процентов, укомплектованность зенитными пулеметами – 70 процентов, по аэростатам заграждения и прожекторам – до половины. Насущной задачей в деле усиления противовоздушной обороны является формирование истребительных_ _корпусов для защиты Москвы и Ленинграда. Новая система ПВО не отработана до конца, оснащение новейшей техникой и ее освоение только началось...._

_http://grachev62.narod.ru/stalin/t15/t15_03.htm_

----------


## Холостяк

И захотелось добавить еще отрывок из речи Сталина... Очень актуально и отвечает на многие вопросы которые сейчас дуют по поводу репрессий и т.д.:

_....Однако, говоря о недостатках, нельзя не отметить, что товарищ Жуков прав: часть наших беззаветно преданных Родине командных кадров – люди молодые, недавно выдвинутые на командные должности, не имеющие достаточного военного опыта. В ходе своевременного и правильного очищения наших вооруженных сил от проникшей в них иностранной агентуры товарищ Ворошилов и его заместители по наркомату обороны явно перестарались. Доверившись “информации”, которую “получали от бывшего наркома НКВД Ежова, уволили из вооруженных сил около 40 тысяч опытных командиров якобы за политическую неблагонадежность. Большинство было уволено под прикрытием ставших модными лозунгов: за связь с врагами народа или за потерю бдительности. Достаточно было НКВД СССР установить,_ _что среди знакомых военнослужащего или среди тех, с кем он повседневно общался по службе, оказался разоблаченный агент иностранной разведки, чего он, конечно, не знал и знать не мог, чтобы такого командира немедленно увольняли из вооруженных сил._
_Товарища Ворошилова, конечно, можно понять. Потеря бдительности – дело крайне опасное: ведь для того, чтобы осуществить успешное наступление на фронте, нужны сотни тысяч бойцов, а чтобы провалить его – два-три мерзавца-предателя в Генеральном штабе. Однако чем бы ни оправдывали увольнение 40 тысяч командиров из вооруженных сил – это мероприятие не только чрезмерное, но и крайне вредное во всех отношениях. Центральный Комитет партии поправил товарища Ворошилова._
_К январю 1938 года в армию и на флот возвращено 11 тысяч ранее уволенных опытных в военном деле командиров. Наши враги за рубежом в провокационных целях распространяют слухи о массовых расстрелах, которые якобы имели место в Советском Союзе, проливают крокодиловы слезы по разоблаченным нами и расстрелянным своим агентам, по всем этим Тухачевским, Егоровым, Якирам. Утверждают, что разоблачение иностранной агентуры в СССР якобы понизило боеспособность советских вооруженных сил, а число расстрелянных в Советском Союзе чуть ли не перевалило за миллион человек. Это провокационная клевета. В 1937 году за контрреволюционные преступления судебными органами был осужден 841 человек. Из них расстрелян 121 человек. В 1938 году по статьям о контрреволюционных преступлениях органами НКВД было арестовано 52372 человека. При рассмотрении их дел в судебных органах осужден был 2731 человек, их них расстреляно 89 человек и 49641 человек оправдан. Такое большое количество оправдательных приговоров подтвердило, что бывший нарком НКВД Ежов арестовывал многих людей без достаточных к тому оснований. За спиной ЦК партии творил произвол, за что и был арестован 10 апреля 1939 года, а 4 апреля 1940 года по приговору Военной коллегии Верховного суда СССР провокаторы Ежов и его заместитель по НКВД Фриновский расстреляны. Что касается большинства заключенных, находящихся в лагерях системы ГУЛАГа НКВД СССР, то это обычные уголовники, которых в интересах безопасности советского народа нельзя держать на свободе. Политических преступников в Советском Союзе фактически нет, так как в условиях монолитного социалистического общества, в условиях всеобщего сознательного патриотизма желающих выступить против Советской власти просто нет. Иностранная же агентура, которая всегда организует и провоцирует антисоветские выступления, нами уничтожена. То, что мы, товарищи, очистили вооруженные силы от заговорщиков и предателей, освободили страну от иностранной агентуры, – большая заслуга Коммунистической партии перед советским народом. Без этого нельзя было бы осуществить хорошую подготовку страны к обороне. Ведь расстрелянные враги народа основной своей задачей ставили свержение советского строя, восстановление капитализма и власти буржуазии в СССР, который бы в этом случае превратился в сырьевой придаток Запада, а советский народ – в жалких рабов мирового империализма. Важное место в планах врагов народа занимали: подрыв экономической и военной мощи СССР, содействие иностранным агрессорам в деле нападения на СССР, подготовка военного поражения СССР...._

----------


## Carrey

Раз такое дело, мобыть кому-нибудь будет интересно послушать.

Радиостанция "Голос России"
Авторская программа Армена Гаспаряна "Теория заблуждений"
Тема "Пакт Молотова-Риббентропа"
В гостях - доктор исторических наук Валентин Михайлович Фалин
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gt0nnt...120 235618.mp3
Стенограмма: http://rus.ruvr.ru/2009/08/21/1002623.html

Продолжение (про "второй фронт"):
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyutn0...108 232322.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/m0dnmz...108 235918.mp3

----------


## Холостяк

В апреле 1941 года Иван Леонов поступил в Армавирскую школу пилотов истребительной авиации и, окончив ее по ускоренному курсу, был направлен на Забайкальский фронт в 56-й истребительный полк, дислоцировавшийся в Монголии.
В 1942 году, переучившись на самолет ЛаГГ-3 в Подмосковье, Леонов совершил 10 боевых вылетов.
За время войны Ивана Леонова трижды считали погибшим. Первый раз это случилось в апреле 1942 года под Москвой. Юный выпускник Армавирской школы пилотов вылетел на свое первое боевое задание на истребителе ЛаГГ-3, прикрывая наши бомбардировщики. В том бою Иван Леонов сбил свой первый вражеский самолет Ю-88. Когда возвращались, командир звена по радио передал новичку, что его самолет горит. Леонов попытался сбить пламя - безрезультатно. Командир приказал прыгать. Но раскрыть парашют Леонову удалось лишь метрах в трехстах от земли. Получился невольный затяжной прыжок. При приземлении он сильно подвернул ногу. Местные мальчишки на руках отнесли летчика в село. Старушка-знахарка, которую привел председатель колхоза, вправила вывих. Через несколько дней Леонов возвратился на аэродром. К тому времени его уже считали погибшим, решив, что парашют так и не раскрылся.
Вскоре И.А. Леонов был направлен в город Арзамас для переучивания на самолет Ла-5. По окончании учебы он прибыл в город Щигры на Орловско-Курской дуге. Сопровождая штурмовики Ил-2 и бомбардировщик Пе-2, Леонов совершил 50 боевых вылетов. За это время он записал на свой счет 7 самолетов противника, в том числе 5, сбитых им лично, и 2 - в групповом бою. 15 июля 1943 года в воздушном бою он получил тяжелое ранение.
В тот день он и его ведущий старший лейтенант Шестак возвращались с аэрофоторазведки и нарвались на группу "фоккеров". Во время неравного боя ведущий и ведомый потеряли друг друга из виду. Четверка "фоккеров" взяла самолет Леонова в "клещи". Уходя от прицельного огня, он бросал истребитель из стороны в сторону и вдруг почувствовал, что левое плечо занемело. Посмотрел на руку: она безжизненно свалилась с сектора газа, плетью повиснув вдоль сиденья, залитого кровью. Объятый пламенем самолет стал неуправляем и вошел в штопор. Иван почувствовал, что теряет сознание, но самолет сумел покинуть.
Очнулся через минуту-другую на высоте примерно 1000 метров. Вокруг царила тишина, и только легонько шуршал парашют. Немецкие летчики решили добить его. Они изрешетили парашют, но не попали. Он приземлился на нейтральной полосе, в заросший кувшинками и тиной сельский пруд. И это спасло ему жизнь, поскольку пробитый парашют на последних сотнях метров почти не тормозил падение. Иван снова потерял сознание и лишь намного позже узнал обстоятельства своего спасения. Оказалось, что неподалеку от него приземлился один из сбитых вражеских летчиков, и фашисты с передовой пытались его вытащить. Одновременно на помощь Леонову поспешили наши бойцы. Между поисковыми группами завязался бой, в результате которого противник был отброшен, а Леонова в бессознательном состоянии вытащили из пруда и доставили в расположение советских войск.
Пока довезли до медсанбата, а оттуда - до полевого госпиталя, развилась газовая гангрена в руке, и ее пришлось ампутировать по самое плечо. Много месяцев провел Иван Леонов в госпитале. Снаряд, перебивший руку, раздробил бронеспинку сиденья пилота, осколки которой впились в плечо и пробили легкое. Четыре самых крупных врачам удалось извлечь, а двенадцать - до сих пор носит в себе фронтовик.
Месяцы, проведенные в госпитале, Леонов не терял даром. Он хотел летать, однако управлять самолетом без руки еще не удавалось никому. Его направили на корректировочный пост 1-й воздушной армии, которой командовал прославленный летчик Михаил Громов. Однажды на пост прибыл сам командарм, и Иван попросился летать. Громов опешил: "Ты же однорукий!" Леонов отрезал: "Был бы двурукий, Вас не просил бы". Командарм обещал подумать. Через неделю Леонов отправился в штаб армии и снова повторил свою просьбу. В тот же день командарм распорядился выделить ему для тренировок самолет По-2, а через пять суток устроить экзамен.
Еще в госпитале Иван разработал несколько приспособлений для управления сектором газа без левой руки. Из тонкого листа алюминия смастерили наплечник, приделали к нему шарнир, подсоединяющийся к ручке сектора газа. В тот же день Леонов впервые взлетел после долгого перерыва. И началась боевая работа, правда, теперь уже на По-2 в 33-й эскадрилье связи 1-й воздушной армии: доставка печати на передовую, перевозка раненых, воздушные рейсы в тыл врага к партизанам. Этот период боевой истории И.А. Леонова подробно описан в книге командующего 1-й воздушной армией генерала М.М. Громова "На земле и в небе".
В конце 1944 года, возвращаясь из вражеского тыла на небольшой высоте, Леонов попал под обстрел фашистских автоматчиков и был ранен в ногу. Чувствуя, что теряет сознание, Иван посадил самолет на поле сразу за передовой. Наши бойцы на танке отвезли летчика в медсанбат. Потом снова был госпиталь.
В полку его какое-то время считали погибшим. Именно в те дни в дивизию пришла выписка из Указа Президиума Верховного Совета СССР о присвоении Леонову звания Героя Советского Союза. И кто-то из штабистов на бумаге начертал резолюцию: "Награда не вручена в связи с гибелью". Однако все это выяснилось лишь через полвека. Указом Президента РФ от 16 февраля 1995 года И.А. Леонову было присвоено звание Героя Российской Федерации.
После ранения в ногу Леонов выбыл из летного состава. Его перевели на работу в штаб 900-го Оршанского истребительного полка.

http://ssuvorova.livejournal.com/12067.html

----------


## Холостяк

Михаил Зефиров, Дмитрий Дёгтев «Лаптежник» против «черной смерти»: Обзор развития и действий немецкой и советсткой штурмовой авиации в ходе Второй мировой войны 

http://lib.rus.ec/b/173900/read

----------


## Холостяк

Читая выше приведенное выступление Сталина полностью, нашел очень актуальные слова: *"...История учит, что когда об армии нет должной заботы и ей не оказывается моральная поддержка, появляется новая мораль, разлагающая армию. К военным начинают относиться пренебрежительно, что всегда приводит такую страну и такой народ к катастрофе. Армия должна пользоваться исключительной заботой и любовью народа и правительства – в этом величайшая моральная сила армии. Армию нужно лелеять. В этом залог успеха, в этом залог победы...."*

----------


## Mig

> Михаил Зефиров, Дмитрий Дёгтев «Лаптежник» против «черной смерти»: Обзор развития и действий немецкой и советсткой штурмовой авиации в ходе Второй мировой войны


Рецензия на эту книжку: http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/zefirov/index.htm

----------


## Холостяк

> Рецензия на эту книжку: http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/zefirov/index.htm


По ссылке:
_"....К сожалению, в данной книге вместо объективного разбора мы столкнулись с абсолютно предвзятым мнением, передергиванием фактов, отсутствием навыков логического построения текста и незнания базового курса физики в объеме программы средней школы...."_ 

Я просто в сети эту книжку встретил и дал ссылу. Спасибо на рецензию!
Однако, по моей ссылке на книгу, там у них не только есть неплохие фотографии, но и фотографии наших Героев летчиков... За эти фотографии и подписи к ним стОит заглянуть по моей ссылке...

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю...................

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии......

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю................

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии..............

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение......

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии...............

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю найденные фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще..........................

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю..........................

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии................

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии из сети......

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение.....................

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии..............

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение................

----------


## Холостяк

И еще.................

----------


## Холостяк

...............................................

----------


## Холостяк

Вот так!

----------


## cumulus

На поледнем фото Речкалов ( имя и отчество сейчас не вспомню )
А Кобра знаменитая - возле нее газетчики Покрышкинских летчиков снимаь любили.

----------


## zjn

> На поледнем фото Речкалов ( имя и отчество сейчас не вспомню )


Григорий Андреевич. РГА- крупными буквами на его "кобре".
Рискну добавить, судя по одной звезде на груди и колличеству звездочек на капоте кобры, лето 1944г.,хотя маленьких звездочек многовато даже для Покрышкинской машины.

----------


## Холостяк

8 апреля в 22:50 на РТР

*Освободители. Истребители.*



http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=17214...1&cid=5079&d=0

Шла весна 1943 года. Советские войска захватили плацдарм на "Малой земле" в районе Новороссийска. На Кавказе Красная Армия уверенно продвигается вперед, готовясь к прорыву "Голубой линии", мощной системы немецких укреплений в низовьях Кубани. В грядущей операции особая  роль отводится советским летчикам-истребителям. Именно им предстояло покончить с господством немецкой авиации в небе Кубани.
До войны в СССР с популярностью летчиков могли поспорить только актеры кинематографа. Молодежь буквально рвалась покорять небо, занимаясь в аэроклубах. Численность военно-воздушных сил росла. Но первым же ударом немецких самолетов 22 июня 1941 года большинство советских аэродромов и самолетов было выведено из строя. Пилотам не хватало не только машин, но и опыта ведения воздушного боя. Особенно тяжело пришлось советским истребителям в небе Ржевской битвы, где они схлестнулись с немецкими асами эскадры Мельдерса. Перелом в ситуации наметился лишь к концу 1942 года. Советские летчики начали переходить на немецкую тактику ведения боя, осваивать новые типы самолетов - Яки, ЛаГГи, МиГи.
В серии подробно рассказывается о различных типах немецких и советских истребителей времен войны. Ветераны поделятся своими воспоминаниями о военных буднях данного рода войск: в чем они летали и как, о "свободной охоте", о поощрениях за сбитый самолет врага, о сражении в воздухе Тамани.

----------


## Холостяк

ПС. Несколько не грамотно написали анонс к фильму, в том числе - "сражение в воздухе Тамани".... Если уж писать о летчиках-истребителях, то сражались они *в небе Тамани*... А в воздухе только "запахи" летают...

----------


## muk33

> Григорий Андреевич. РГА- крупными буквами на его "кобре".
> Рискну добавить, судя по одной звезде на груди и колличеству звездочек на капоте кобры, лето 1944г.,хотя маленьких звездочек многовато даже для Покрышкинской машины.


У Покрышкина на "Кобре" вообще не было звезд. Это известный факт.

----------


## Холостяк

В темку....

----------


## zjn

> У Покрышкина на "Кобре" вообще не было звезд. Это известный факт.


Может я что-то упустил, но из каких источников факт отсутствия звездочек на кобре Покрышкина общеизвестен?

----------


## muk33

Из крайнего, где я это читал: "Легендарный полк" С.Жванского, об истории 689 полка им. Покрышкина. Там кстати есть боковики его самолета. Да вот у Холостяка он и приведен, под номером 100. Кроме того я был в музее данного полка. Особо подчеркивается, что разные корреспонденты, снимавшие Покрышкина, выбирали фоном самолет Речкалова.

----------


## zjn

> Из крайнего, где я это читал: ......


Интересно.. До сего времени никогда не задумывался над этим вопросом.
Ничего не хочу утверждать, но все же - фотография где запечетлены Покрышкин,Труд, Речкалов, Клубов явно относится к 1943г , 46 окантованых и несколько неокантованных звездочек никак не может быть на капоте самолета Речкалова. Единственным у кого на то время может быть такое колличество сбитых - Покрышкин, да и то вместе с групповыми.  Вам не кажется?

----------


## Холостяк

> Да, жаль что сейчас многие военнослужащие, включая старших офицеров различных воинских частей не в состоянии рассказать историю (боевой путь) своей воинской части, назвать героев и памятные события тех лет. Это плачевно. В стране нет никакой идеи, нет ничего святого.


Неужели проводили опрос или социсследование на предмет знания истории и боевого пути своей части, знания героев и памятных событий среди военнослужащих включая старших офицеров?
Интересно бы посмотреть материалы!
Так же любопытны основания для вывода - "в стране нет идеи и нет ничего святого"....

Вопрос был чисто риторический. Не было исследования, так и нет оснований для подобных выводов.

А мой вывод, на основании этих высказываний, что эти глупые высказывания просто больное воображение... Мне Вас жаль...

----------


## zjn

> А мой вывод, на основании этих высказываний, что эти глупые высказывания просто больное воображение... Мне Вас жаль...


Не претендуя на общую картину. Буквально сегодня, начальник "сношает" своего подчиненного ст.л-та(не ВВС слава богу) ,тот в какой-то бумажке написал ул.ЧИкалова, 
-"Ты что не знаешь как пишется фамилия Чкалов улица названа в честь его"
- "А кто такой этот Чкалов?"
А Вы говорите боевой путь...

----------


## Холостяк

> Не претендуя на общую картину. Буквально сегодня, начальник "сношает" своего подчиненного ст.л-та(не ВВС слава богу) ,тот в какой-то бумажке написал ул.ЧИкалова, 
> -"Ты что не знаешь как пишется фамилия Чкалов улица названа в честь его"
> - "А кто такой этот Чкалов?"
> А Вы говорите боевой путь...


 
Скорее это показатель уровня грамотности конкретного старшего лейтенанта. 
Возможно, что офицер - мастер своего дела, добросовестно выполняет свои должностные обязанности, награжден государственными наградами...., но с ошибкой напишет фамилию Гастелло и не знает кто такой Матросов...

----------


## zjn

> Это не дает основания делать вывод о "стране неграмотных неучей"....


А я  не делаю ни каких выводов о чем и написал. Просто совпало то, что видел сегодня и что написал gadalkin, естественно последовала реакция.

----------


## Холостяк

> А я не делаю ни каких выводов о чем и написал. Просто совпало то, что видел сегодня и что написал gadalkin, естественно последовала реакция.


Извините... Я не обратил внимание на Ник... Исправил пост...

----------


## Холостяк

ПОКРОВСКИЙ ВЛАДИМИР ПАВЛОВИЧ - командир звена 2-го гвардейского Краснознаменного истребительного авиационного полка имени Сафонова Б.Ф. (6-я истребительная авиационная бригада, ВВС Северного флота), гвардии капитан. 
К маю 1943 года Владимир Павлович Покровский совершил 350 боевых вылетов, провёл 60 воздушных боёв, лично сбил 13 самолетов противника и в группе 6 самолётов противника. 
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 24 июля 1943 года командиру звена 2-го гвардейского Краснознаменного истребительного авиаполка имени Сафонова Б.Ф. гвардии капитану Владимиру Павловичу Покровскому было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза 
После окончания войны Владимир Павлович продолжил службу в авиации Военно-Морского Флота. В 1954 году успешно окончил Военно-воздушную академию. С 1956 года гвардии подполковник В.П. Покровский - в запасе. Последние годы жил в Ленинграде. Умер 22 марта 1998 года. Похоронен в Санкт-Петербурге, на Серафимовском кладбище. 
Награждён орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени (дважды), Отечественной войны 1-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями. 
Бюст Покровского В.П. в числе 53-х лётчиков-североморцев, удостоенных звания Героя Советского Союза, установлен на Аллее героев-авиаторов Северного флота, открытой 29 октября 1968 года в посёлке Сафоново ЗАТО город Североморск Мурманской области.

----------


## Холостяк

Герой Советского Союза гв.майор Николай Пинчук в родном колхозе,в отпуску,после войны (июль-август, 1945); 




Пинчук Николай Григорьевич - командир 1-й эскадрильи 18-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка (303-я истребительная авиационная дивизия, 1-я воздушная фрмия, 3-й Белорусский фронт) 

Николай Пинчук родился 4 февраля 1921 года в деревне Будёновка, ныне Бобруйского района Могилевской области, в семье крестьянина. Образование получил среднее. В 1940 году окончил Бобруйский аэроклуб и в том же году был призван в ряды Красной Армии. Окончил Одесскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков в 1940 году, Конотопскую авиашколу в 1941 году и Армавирскую авиашколу в 1942 году.
C августа 1942 года сержант Пинчук сражался на Западном фронте в составе 1-й эскадрильи 18-го Гвардейского истребительного авиаполка. Он воевал на Курской дуге, освобождал Смоленщину, свою родную Белоруссию, громил врага в Восточной Пруссии.
К концу августа 1943 года Гвардии Лейтенант Н. Г. Пинчук имел на своём счету уже несколько побед. Так, в июле 1943 года на высоте 8000 метров Николай настиг и уничтожил дальний разведчик Ju-88, а буквально через пару дней после этого, в паре с Владимиром Баландиным сбил разведчик - корректировщик FW-189, причём экипаж "рамы" ( все 3 человека ), выпрыгнул с парашютами и был взят в плен нашими солдатами. В конце Августа уничтожил немецкий истребитель FW-190.
30 августа, вблизи города Ельни, Николай Пинчук таранил вражеский пикировщик Ju-87. В тот день четвёрка наших истребителей вела бой с большой группой "Юнкерсов". Николай, на "Яке" с бортовым номером "16", сбил один из них и стал преследовать второй. Нагнав его, Пинчук с дистанции около 40 метров нажал обе гашетки. Но пушка и пулемёты молчали - видимо кончились боеприпасы. И тогда Николай решил идти на таран...
В это время стрелок вражеского бомбардировщика открыл огонь, ранив нашего лётчика ( пуля прошла чуть правее позвоночника, пробила лёгкое и вышла под мышкой правой руки ). Однако остановить атаку советского пилота уже не смог - "Як" Пинчука левой консолью крыла ударил по фюзеляжу "Лапотника", переломив его пополам. У нашего "ястребка" отлетела половина плоскости, самолёт потерял управление и пилот выбросился с парашютом.
В это время один из вражеских истребителей FW-190 решил рассчитаться с нашим пилотом - расстрелять его в воздухе. Однако, эта атака была отбита парой "Яков" французской эскадрильи "Нормандия", под командой Лейтенанта Дюрана, прикрывшей приземление Пинчука.
Советский пилот был немедленно отправлен в медсанчасть на лечение. 2 сентября всех раненых на автомашинах повезли к железнодорожной станции для эвакуации в тыл. По дороге Пинчук бежал в свой полк и через месяц был уже снова в боевом строю.
К апрелю 1945 года заместитель командира эскадрильи 18-го Гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка ( 303-я истребительная авиационная дивизия, 1-я Воздушная армия, 3-й Белорусский фронт ) Гвардии Капитан Н. Г. Пинчук совершил 226 боевых вылетов, в 46 воздушных боях лично сбил 18 вражеских самолётов. 19 Апреля 1945 года ему было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
К концу войны командир истребительной авиационной эскадрильи Гвардии Майор Н. Г. Пинчук совершил 307 успешных боевых вылетов, участвуя в 68 воздушных боях, сбил 22 вражеских самолёта лично и 2 в группе с товарищами.
После окончания войны Николай Григорьевич продолжил службу в ВВС. В 1954 году с отличием окончил Военно - Воздушную академию. Служил лётчиком - испытателем ( удостоен почётного звания "Заслуженный лётчик - испытатель" ). В 1969 году ему было присвоено звание "Заслуженный военный лётчик СССР". С 1975 года Гвардии Полковник Н. Г. Пинчук - в запасе. Жил в городе Минске. Награждён орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени ( четырежды ), Красной
Звезды ( дважды ), "За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах СССР" 3-й степени, медалями. Умер 12 Января 1978 года, похоронен в Минске на Московском кладбище. Автор книги: "В воздухе - Яки !".

----------


## Холостяк

Экипаж командира 150 СБАП   И.С.Полбина - штурман ст.лейтенант Осипов.

----------


## Холостяк

Полбин Иван Семёнович - командир 150-го скоростного бомбардировочного авиационного полка Сталинградского фронта.В Красной Армии с 1927 года. С 1933 по 1941 год служил в различных авиационных частях Красной Армии на Дальнем Востоке.С 1939 года - командир авиационного бомбардировочного полка. За активное участие в боях с японскими милитаристами в районе реки Халхин-Гол (Монголия) награждён орденом Ленина. 
В Великую Отечественную войну в действующей армии с июля 1941 года. Воевал на Западном, Сталинградском, Брянском, Воронежском, 1-м и 2-м Украинских фронтах. Командовал 150-м скоростным бомбардировочным авиационным полком, затем 301-й бомбовой авиационной дивизией (с 1942 года), 1-м (2-м гвардейским, 6-м гвардейским) авиационным корпусом (с 1943 года). Совершил 157 боевых вылетов. Разработал и внедрил в практику боевых действий схему группового удара бомбардировщиков с пикирования ("вертушка"). Награжден многими орденами и медалями. Зачислен навечно в списки гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного полка в котором служил. 
Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 758) командиру 150-го скоростного бомбардировочного авиационного полка (Сталинградский фронт) подполковнику Полбину Ивану Семёновичу присвоено Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 23 ноября 1942 года. 



Гвардии генерал-майор авиации И.С. Полбин погиб смертью храбрых 11 февраля 1945 года в воздушном бою под Бреслау, совершая свой последний 157-й боевой вылет. 
Второй медали "Золотая Звезда" командир 6-го гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного корпуса (1-й Украинский фронт) гвардии генерал-майор авиации Полбин Иван Семёнович удостоен посмертно Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 6 апреля 1945 года. 
Награжден 2-я орденами Ленина, 2-я орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Суворова 2-й степени, Богдана Хмельницкого 1-й степени, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями. 
Имя И.С. Полбина было присвоено Оренбургскому высшему авиационному училищу лётчиков. Бюсты установлены на родине героя-летчика (село ныне носит его имя) и в городе Ульяновске. Его именем названы улицы в Москве, Ульяновске, Вроцлаве.

----------


## Холостяк

Советский летчик,ГСС (июль44), капитан,командир 1-ой АЭ 18-го ГвИАП-Семен Алексеевич Сибирин , сбивший 5 фашистских самолетов(к концу войны 17+2), поздравляет французского истребителя из эскадрильи «Нормандия» капитана Литольда после воздушного боя, в котором он сбил немецкий самолет (17июня, 1943г).На заднем плане истребитель Як-1Б полка "Нормандия-Неман"

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик-истребитель гв.мл. лейтенант Михаил Никитович Чехунов летал в составе 18 ГвИАП, сбивший 5 немецких самолетов на 16.06.1943-го,всего 10+1;

----------


## Холостяк

Зам. Командира эскадрильи 18 ГвИАП --Гв.лейтенант Борис Ильич Ляпунов, сбил 7 немецких самолетов лично и 8 в группе на 16.06.1943-го,к моменту своей гибели 04.09.43 -- 9+ 9; 

ГСС Н.Г.Пинчук о Ляпунове: 
"Борис Ляпунов — один из тех, кто приумножил славу полка. Этот двадцатитрехлетний широкоплечий парень с голубыми глазами был застенчивым тихоней на земле и отчаянным смельчаком в небе. Если Ляпунов встречался с врагом, то же выходил из боя до тех пор, пока не израсходует весь боезапас. Борис всегда оказывался там, где жарко, часто попадал в смертельно опасные ситуации. Как-то он вернулся на своем Яке с обрубленной левой консолью и огромной дыркой от вражеского снаряда в стабилизаторе. Все удивлялись, как только дотянул до аэродрома. Ляпунов дрался отчаянно. И успех сопутствовал ему. Это по его примеру в эскадрилье стало традицией, возвращаясь с победой, крутить над аэродромом на бреющем полете «бочку» — одну из фигур сложного пилотажа. Однажды Борис сделал «бочку» дважды — это значило, что в бою сбито два фашистских самолета. О бесстрашном истребителе писали газеты, печатали его портрет. Он и погиб геройски. В воздушном бою над Ельней Ляпунов пожертвовал своей жизнью во имя спасения других: пошел на смертельный таран, но не дал возможности фашистскому «Юнкерсу» сбросить бомбы на головы наших войск. Таков был этот простой русский парень." 

Г.Н.Захаров о Ляпунове: 
"Бой был тяжелым. Ляпунов дрался с четырьмя "фокке-вульфами". Он вышел из боя на поврежденном самолете, а немцы все продолжали его добивать. Несколько снарядов попало в кабину. Осколком Борису раздробило плечо. Тяжело раненный, он все же перетянул через линию фронта и выпрыгнул с парашютом. 

Умер летчик-истребитель Борис Ляпунов сразу после приземления на руках наших пехотинцев."

----------


## Холостяк

Штурмовик, штурман 312-го штурмового авиационного полка (233-й штурмовой авиационной дивизии 1-й воздушной армии Западного фронта)капитан Карякин Василий Георгиевич, нагр. Орденом Ленина и Красного Знамени, и медалью «За Отвагу».на 04.08.1942-го 
В Красной Армии с 1939 года. В 1940 году окончил Балашовскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков. На фронтах Великой Отечественной войны с августа 1941 года. 
Штурман 312-го штурмового авиационного полка (233-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 1-я воздушная армия, Западный фронт) капитан Василий Карякин к началу 1943 года произвёл восемьдесят три успешных боевых вылета на штурмовку войск, боевой техники и аэродромов противника, лично уничтожив двести пятьдесят семь автомашин, двенадцать танков, такое же количество самолётов, по десять единиц артиллерийских орудий и зенитных точек, а также сотни гитлеровцев. 
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 24 мая 1943 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецко-фашистским захватчиками и проявленные при этом мужество и героизм капитану Карякину Василию Георгиевичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (№ 1015). 
С 29 августа по 9 ноября 1944 года подполковник Карякин В.Г. – командир 311-й штурмовой Молодечненской Краснознамённой авиационной дивизии (1-я воздушная армия, 3-й Белорусский фронт). Лётчики-штурмовики, возглавляемой им авиадивизии, отличились в ходе Мемельской и Гумбинненской наступательных операций осенью 1944 года. 
После войны В.Г. Карякин продолжал службу на командных должностях в ВВС. В 1950 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию (Монино), а в 1957 году – Военную академию Генерального штаба. В 1968-1980 годах - начальник штаба Военно-транспортной авиации. С 1980 года генерал-лейтенант авиации В.Г.Карякин - в отставке.

----------


## Холостяк

Штурман 18 ГвИАП гв.майор Николай Семенович Мазуров, сбивший лично 4 самолета противника.16.06.1943-го 

В октябре 1942 г. назначен командиром 2-й аэ. 
В один из дней в начале 1944 г. майор Н.С.Мазуров вел четверку "яков" на прикрытие штурмовиков. Над целью в самолет Мазурова попал зенитный снаряд. Раненный летчик перетянул поврежденную машину через линию фронта, затем, вероятно, потерял сознание, и "як"» врезался в землю.

----------


## Холостяк

Стрелок-радист 367 БАП ст.сержант Николай Сергеевич Королев, награжден Орденом Боевого Красного Знамени 1941г.Погиб 04.02.1942г,не вернулся из боевого вылета.

----------


## Холостяк

Командир АЭ 1-го ТБАП (по другим данным зам.ком.)тяжелых ночных бомбардировщиков  капитан Константин Вячеславович Ильинский, нагр. орденом Красного Знамени 02.08.1941г. 

В ночь на 05.03.42 г. экипаж капитана В.К.Ильинского с боевого задания не вернулся

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик-истребитель старшина,Петр Михайлович Семененко служил 06.41&#247;10.41в 72 сап СФ -летчик, 10.41&#247;16.11.41 в 78 иап СФ-командир звена. 
Самый результативный после Б.Ф.Сафонова летчик 72-го сап.5+2, 
Погиб 16.11.41 г. 
Звено "Харрикейнов", ведомое старшиной П.М.Семененко (летчики лейтенант И.Ф.Булычев и сержант А.М.Кабацкий) не вернулось на свой аэродром Ваенга. Первоначально считалось, что в условиях плохой погоды в сильный туман пробивая облачность самолеты врезались в сопку. Но в конце апреля 1942 г. самолеты были найдены поисковым отрядом. Установили, что все "Харрикейны" были сбиты в воздушном бою. Самолет Семененко имел пушечные и пулевые пробоины, а летчик был убит попаданием снаряда в висок. Наиболее вероятно, что он был расстрелян уже на земле после того, как "Харрикейн" совершил вынужденную посадку.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик-истребитель 72 САП,мл.лейтенант -Верховцев 
Больше данных нет.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик ГСС-?,Ла-5ФН. 

фото спец.фотокорреспондента фронтовой газеты Юго-Западного фронта "Красная Армия"- Натальи Федоровны Боде

----------


## Холостяк

Будущий Герой Советского Союза Котов Александр Григорьевич,лето 42-го,434 ИАП,Самолет Як-7Б 
фото спец.фотокорреспондента фронтовой газеты Юго-Западного фронта "Красная Армия"- Натальи Федоровны Боде 
   КОТОВ АЛЕКСАНДР ГРИГОРЬЕВИЧ - заместитель командиpa эскадрильи 32-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка (210-я истребительная авиационная дивизия, 3-я воздушная армия, Калининский фронт), гвардии старший лейтенант. 
   Родился 19 октября 1918 года в селе Троицк ныне Ковылкинского района Республики Мордовия в семье служащего. Русский. Окончил 7 классов, школу ФЗУ. Работал узловязальщиком Монинского камвольного комбината Московской области. В Красной Армии с 1938 года. В 1940 году окончил военную авиационную школу лётчиков. 
   Участник Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. К середине января 1943 года гвардии старший лейтенант Котов совершил 250 боевых вылетов, в 88 воздушных боях сбил 16 самолётов противника. 
   Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 813) гвардии старшему лейтенанту Котову Александру Григорьевичу присвоено Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 22 февраля 1943 года. 
   С августа 1943 года в запасе. В 1946 году вновь призван в Вооружённые Силы. С 1953 года капитан Котов А.Г. - в отставке. Жил в селе Троицком. Работал электротехником, директором Троицкой межколхозной гидроэлектростанции. Скончался 25 июня 2005 года на 87-м году жизни. 
   Награждён 2 орденами Ленина, орденами Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, медалями. 
   В 1972 году на доме, где проживал Герой, установлена мемориальная доска. Почетный гражданин Республики Мордовия.

----------


## Холостяк

Подвеска ФАБ-100 на ТБ-1.

----------


## Холостяк

Снаряжение БК-ом пушек ШВАК Харикейна,72 САП 
P.S.Извиняюсь,фото запостил в зеркальном отражении,если будете скачивать -переворачивайте :)

----------


## Холостяк

А-20G 13-го гвардейский дбап (топмачтовики), 1944г ВВС ЧФ. 
Фото- Евгения Ананьевича Халдея

----------


## Холостяк

Отлетались....

----------


## Холостяк

Мясников Александр Федорович ,Гв.майор,пом. командира 3 ГвИАП,61 истреб.авиабригады ВВС Балтфлота.Родился в 1909 году в семье крестьян из деревни Овинец Мошенского района Ленинградской (а ныне Новгородской) области, в 1930 году Александр Мясников поступил в Ленинградскую пехотную Краснознаменную школу им. Склянского, а в 1933 году он уже слушатель 2-й Военной Краснознаменной школы летчиков им. «Осоавиахима». В 1935 году, он командир звена в 3-й авиационной истребительной эскадрилье ВВС КБФ. Первый боевой опыт пришел к Александру Мясникову холодной зимой 1939-1940 годов в войне с Финляндией. 7 февраля 1940 года командира эскадрильи Мясникова награждают орденом «Красное Знамя» за участие: «в разгроме финской белогвардейщины». Затем, Великая Отечественная. Жестокие бои в воздухе над Эстонией, Балтийским морем, с каждым месяцем все ближе к Ленинграду. В октябре 1941 года – второй орден «Красного Знамени», в июне 42-го: «За доблесть, мужество и отвагу, проявленные в воздушных боях с немецкими захватчиками достоин высшей правительственной награды ордена «Ленина», так записано в наградном листе Мясникова. 
На момент награждения орденом «Ленина», за девять месяцев войны эскадрилья Александра Мясникова в проведенных 127-и воздушных боях сбила 64 самолета противника. Все сбитые самолеты подтверждены штабами армий и постами ВНОС. В это период эскадрилья произвела 2675 успешных боевых вылетов с боевым налетом в 2353 часа. Лично Мясников совершил 220 боевых вылета, в проведенных 62-х воздушных боях уничтожил индивидуально и в группе 11 самолетов противника. 
К сентябрю 1942 года (на момент гибели) у майора Александра Мясникова было совершено 314 боевых вылетов… 
11 сентября 1942 года майор Мясников повел группу в составе трех «Харрикейнов» на сопровождение бомбардировщиков Пе-2 в район Мустолово….Это был последний 315-й боевой вылет.

----------


## Холостяк

3 ГвИАП .Комэск-Капитан Мясников Александр Федорович и комиссар полка Исакович на аэродроме.февраль 42г.




3 ГвИАП: Капитан  Мясников А.Ф., Капитан,ГСС Костылев Г.Д. ,комиссар полка Исакович.лето 1942г

----------


## Холостяк

Герой советского союза,мл.лейтенант Севастьянов Алексей Тихонович - командир звена 26-го истребительного авиационного полка (7-й истребительный авиационный корпус, Ленинградская зона противовоздушной обороны, Войска ПВО страны), младший лейтенант. 
Родился 16 февраля 1917 года в деревне Холм ныне Лихославльского района Тверьской области. Русский. В 1926-30 годах учился в Первитинской начальной школе. В 1933 году окончил Лихославльскую железнодорожную семилетнюю школу. В 1934 году поступил в Калинский машиностроительный техникум... 
В Красной Армии с августа 1936 года, по специальному набору поступил в Качинскую военную авиационную Краснознамённую школу имени А.Ф. Мясникова, которую окончил в 1939 году. Участник Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. 
Командир звена 26-го истребительного авиационного полка (7-й истребительный авиакорпус, Войска ПВО страны) кандидат в члены ВКП(б) младший лейтенант Алексей Севастьянов совершил 47 боевых вылетов, в двадцати двух воздушных боях в паре сбил два самолёта противника и аэростат наблюдения. 
4 ноября 1941 года младший лейтенант Севастьянов на самолёте И-153 патрулировал на подступах к Ленинграду. Около 22.00 начался налёт вражеской авиации на город. Не смотря на огонь зенитной артиллерии, одному бомбардировщику He-111 удалось прорваться к Ленинграду. Севастьянов атаковал противника, но промахнулся. Он второй раз пошёл в атаку и открыл огонь с близкого расстояния, но опять мимо. Севастьянов атаковал в третий раз. Подойдя вплотную, он нажал на гашетку, но выстрелов не последовало - кончились патроны... 
Чтобы не упустить врага, мужественный лётчик решил пойти на таран. Приблизившись сзади к "хейнкелю", он отрубил ему винтом хвостовое оперение. 
Это был первый ночной таран в небе над Ленинградом. 
Младший лейтенант Севастьянов покинул свой повреждённый истребитель и приземлился на парашюте. Вражеский бомбардировщик упал в районе Таврического сада. Выбросившиеся на парашютах члены его экипажа были взяты в плен. Упавший истребитель Севастьянова был найден в Басковом переулке и восстановлен специалистами 1-й ремонтной базы. 
23 апреля 1942 года отважный лётчик-истребитель пал смертью храбрых в неравном воздушном бою, защищая "Дорогу жизни" через Ладогу (сбит в двух с половиной километрах от посёлка Рахья; в этом месте установлен памятник). Похоронен в городе-герое Ленинграде (с 1991 года - Санкт-Петербург) на Чесменском кладбище. 
Звание Героя Советского Союза младшему лейтенанту Севастьянову Алексею Тихоновичу присвоено посмертно Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 6 июня 1942 года. 
Навечно зачислен в списки воинской части. Его именем названы улицы в Санкт-Петербурге, Твери, дом культуры в селе Первитино Лихославльского района. В этом же селе в 1966 году установлен памятник Герою (скульптор А.Н. Черницкий). Подвигу А.Т. Севастьянова посвящён документальный фильм "Герои не умирают"

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Эскадрилья Ил-2М3 "Чапаевцы" была построена на средства трудящихся города Чапаевска и передана 1 Белорусскому фронту. 
Дата съемки 12 сентября 1944 года.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчики и воздушные стрелки 2-й эскадрильи 566-го Солнечногорского штурмового авиационного полка 277-й штурмовой авиационной дивизии 1-й воздушной армии 3-го Белорусского фронта. 
Ленинградский фронт,июль-август 1944г 
Снимок был сделан в период,когда 566 ШАП участвовал в освобождении Эстонии. 


Внизу в центре, в темной форме — Голомазов Михаил Иванович. 
Выше него, чуть левее, со светлыми волосами — Корчагин Лев Павлович, Герой Советского Союза. 
Слева от Корчагина — Мыхлик Василий Ильич, дважды Герой Советского Союза.

----------


## Холостяк

Подготовка Ил-4Т, из состава 24 МТАП,к боевому вылету. 




Эта Ленд-лизовская Р-63 "Кингкобра" прибыла из СССР. Шасси осматриваются американскими техниками.июнь 1945г авиабаза Great Falls,США.

----------


## Холостяк

Советские летчики прибыли на базу ВВС Abadan Field,Иран,для приемки и перегонки самолетов в СССР.На обратном пути домой будет выполнена посадка в Тегеране,где размещалась большая группа инспекторов ВВС.1942г 



Увольнение советских летчиков в город.Аляска,местечко Fairbanks,США.1942г 




Советский экипаж бостона.Фото на память с американцами.Где-то на Аляске,1943-44г

----------


## Холостяк

Партия в бильярд между советскими и американскими военными .Аляска база ВВС США.



Советский офицер ВВС возле почтового отделения аэродрома Galena,Аляска,США.

----------


## Холостяк

Тяжело поврежденный Б-17(предположительно после немецкого авиаудара 22.06.).Челночные полеты Б-17 с территории СССР.69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава.22.06.1944г



Русский солдат пожимает руку сержанту Бернарду МакГуру.69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава ,июнь 1944г.



Советские и американские летчики и наземный персонал ,фото на память после первого челночного рейса Б-17 Италия-СССР-Италия.На заднем плане  Пе-2 №10.69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава,июнь 1944г 



Р-39 одного из полков полтавского аэроузла.По фото нет ничего,кроме имен летчиков: Андрей и Корзен.Буржуи переврали фамилии так,что они не читаемы.

----------


## Холостяк

Досуг :) 69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава,июнь 1944г 




69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава,июнь 1944г 
Командование выслушивает доклад летчика.В центре генерал-майор Перминов-командир 69-ой АБОН 




Сын полка 69-ой Авиабазы особого назначения,аэродром полтава.Имя не известно.Парнишке 10 лет,служил помощником техника по вооружению.

----------


## Холостяк

Лейтенант Ворожеев и сержант Thomas Summe у кормовой огневой установки Б-17. 
69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава,июнь 1944г



Предположительно Командиры полков полтавского аэроузла.В центре девушка- переводчик Американцы: слева полковник Бартон,справа -полковник Райс.

----------


## Холостяк

Ил-2м3 16-ой воздушной армии над Берлином.1945г



Сбитый Ю-88 выставлен для обозрения на площади Сверлова ,Москва,лето 41-го.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Amazing pictures! That is real history!
Отличные фотографии спасибо!!!

----------


## ALI

> Лейтенант Ворожеев и сержант Thomas Summe у кормовой огневой установки Б-17. 
> 69-я Авиабаза особого назначения,аэродром полтава,июнь 1944г
> 
> 
> 
> Предположительно Командиры полков полтавского аэроузла.В центре девушка- переводчик Американцы: слева полковник Бартон,справа -полковник Райс.


Шынелька на военном-отличная))

----------


## Холостяк

Эт не шинелька.... Это плащ. Даже видно на рукаве хлястик... Тем более материальчик уж явно не шинельный.... Погончики пристегивающиеся.
А в шонелке вон авиатор на Аляске хорошо просматривается....

----------


## muk33

Герой Советского Союза старший лейтенант Луценко Василий Денисович. 148 боевых вылетов на Ил-2 в составе 503 шап с июля 1942 по апрель 1945 от Сталинграда до Кенигсберга. После войны летчик-испытатель 27 осиап НИП №4 во Владимировке. Погиб 30 июля 1948 года в испытательном полете.

----------


## Холостяк

Герой Советского Союза гв/майор Николай Пинчук (август, 1945)

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк



----------


## simsim

> Ничего не хочу утверждать, но все же - фотография где запечетлены Покрышкин,Труд, Речкалов, Клубов явно относится к 1943г


Фото сделано в августе 1944 года. Однополчане поздравляют А.И.Покрышкина с третьей Золотой Звездой. Поэтому и столько звёздочек на самолёте Г.А.Речкалова.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## zjn

> Фото сделано в августе 1944 года. Однополчане поздравляют А.И.Покрышкина с третьей Золотой Звездой. Поэтому и столько звёздочек на самолёте Г.А.Речкалова.


А где у Покрышкина вторая звезда героя? И чего он в звании майора?
PS. Повнимательней сравнил фотографии сделанные в 9ИАД на фоне "звездастой" кобры, что-то странно - самолет с большой вероятностью один и тот же, колличество звезд практически одинаково, а вот люди на фото из разных годов. Незнаю о чем и думать.
То ли "кобра" специальная была для съемок, то ли фотомонтаж. Может кто развеет сомнения?

----------


## Холостяк

Еще пара фото...

----------


## simsim

> А где у Покрышкина вторая звезда героя? И чего он в звании майора?


Вторая Звезда видна ОЧЕНЬ отчётливо. Насчёт звёздочек на погонах спорить не буду (очень малое разрешение у фото).
Насчёт монтажа. В РГАКФД имеется киноплёнка, снятая в этот день. Сам её смотрел. Тот же ракурс, та же "кобра"...

----------


## zjn

> Вторая Звезда видна ОЧЕНЬ отчётливо. Насчёт звёздочек на погонах спорить не буду (очень малое разрешение у фото).
> Насчёт монтажа. В РГАКФД имеется киноплёнка, снятая в этот день. Сам её смотрел. Тот же ракурс, та же "кобра"...


Я вот про эту. А Вы?

----------


## simsim

Нет, я про то фото, где Покрышкин в лётном шлеме.

----------


## zjn

> Нет, я про то фото, где Покрышкин в лётном шлеме.


И где там Клубов, Речкалов ,Труд? А вот "кобра" та же. Странно, разница в год примерно.

----------


## Холостяк

Сайт "Наша Победа". Ссылка на авиафото:
http://9may.ru/galery/m1727/page

----------


## Холостяк

Найденный через 55 лет после гибели советский летчик Борис Александрович Лазарев. Истребитель «Харрикейн» сержанта Лазарева из 760-го смешанного авиационного полка 259-й иад 7-й ВА Карельского фронта был сбит в ходе воздушного боя 21 февраля 1943 года немецким летчиком-асом обер-фельдфебелем Рудольфом Мюллером из 6-й эскадрильи «Экспертенштаффель» (6/JG5 «Expertenstaffel») 5-ой истребительной эскадры Люфтваффе и упал в болото в 40 километрах от г. Лоухи Карело-Финской ССР (современная республика Карелия). Советский лётчик не успел покинуть самолёт и погиб в момент удара об землю.
Самолет с останками пилота был поднят из болота в 1998 году Санкт-Петербургской поисковой группой «Высота». Болотистая местность, бензин и масло из двигателя истребителя не позволили истлеть телу погибшего лётчика. Только лицо пилота было размозжено об приборную панель, а ступни были оторваны. Руки расположены так, будто человек пытался закрыться от удара.... В кабине пилота были найдены летные очки и самодельный нож с нанесенной на нем надписью «Другу Боре во второй год войны», на поясном ремне летчика висел пистолет ТТ, в карманах комбинезона были обнаружены красноармейская книжка, комсомольский билет, два письма и патроны от пистолета россыпью.
Сержант Лазарев с подобающими ему почестями похоронен на мемориальном военном кладбище в поселке Чупа Лоухского района Карелии. Детали найденного самолета были использованы при реставрации другого найденного «Харрикейна» для экспозиции Центрального военно-исторического музея на Поклонной горе в Москве. Родственники погибшего до сих пор не найдены.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик Борис Еремин на истребителе Як-1Б с дарственной надписью «Лётчику Сталинградского фронта гвардии майору Ерёмину от колхозника колхоза «Стахановец» тов. Головатого».
Борис Николаевич Еремин (1913—2005) в годы войны совершил 342 боевых вылета, провел свыше 100 штурмовок позиций противника, участвовал в 70 воздушных боях, сбил 23 немецких самолета (8 лично, 15 в группе). Дважды был сбит, дважды ранен. Удостоен множества наград, в том числе шести(!) орденов Боевого Красного Знамени. Дважды (в 1944 и 1945 годах) представлялся на звание Героя Советского Союза, но этого звания был удостоен только в 1990 году.

----------


## Холостяк

Коваленко Александр Андреевич (1909—1984). Участник похода советских войск в Польшу 1939 года и советско-финской войны 1939—1940 годов.
В Великой Отечественной войне с июня 1941 года. Служил в ВВС Северного Флота. Летал на И-16 и «Харрикейне». К началу мая 1942 года командир эскадрильи 2-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка гвардии капитан А. А. Коваленко совершил 146 боевых вылетов, в 22 воздушных боях сбил 8 немецких самолётов. 14 июля 1942 года за мужество и воинскую доблесть, проявленные в боях с врагами, ему было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
Всего за время войны сделал 207 боевых вылетов, участвовал в 38 воздушных боях, в которых сбил 13 самолётов противника лично и 6 — в группе.
С 1945 года гвардии подполковник А. А. Коваленко — в запасе, инвалид 2-й группы. Жил в Москве.
Награждён орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени (дважды), Отечественной войны 1-й степени, медалями, британским орденом «За выдающиеся лётные заслуги».
Умер 21 июня 1984 года. Похоронен на Кунцевском кладбище.
Его имя присвоено одному самолёту МиГ-31 из состава 174-го Гвардейского Краснознамённого Печенгского истребительного авиационного полка им. Б.Ф. Сафонова.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчик, майор Георгий Алексеевич Осипов. 1943 год, Белорусский фронт. Здесь он изображен в кабине истребителя, но в 1944 году он уже летал на бомбардировщике А-20 «Бостон». Место службы в то время — 221-я бомбардировочная Бахмачская ордена Суворова авиационная дивизия, 6-й смешанный Люблинский Краснознаменный авиационный корпус, 16-я воздушная армия.
Успешно прослужил до окончания войны. Написал книгу «В небе бомбардировщики», изданную в 2003 году.

----------


## Холостяк

Советский летчик, командир 1-ой эскадрильи 18-го ГвИАП капитан Семен Сибирин, сбивший 5 немецких самолетов, поздравляет французского летчика-истребителя капитана Альбера Литтольфа после воздушного боя, в котором он сбил немецкий самолет Fw-189. На заднем плане истребитель Як-1Б эскадрильи «Нормандия».
Семен Алексеевич Сибирин в июле 1944 года был удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза. К концу войны имел на своем счету 16 сбитых самолетов лично и 1 в группе. 6 мая 1949 года погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей.
Альбер Литтольф погиб в воздушном бою через месяц посте того, как был сделан этот снимок — 16 июля 1943 года. К моменту гибели на его счету было 6 сбитых лично, 8 в группе (10 из этих 14 самолетов Литтольф сбил, воюя против немцев во Франции, Северной Африке и на Крите) и 2 неподтвержденных самолета противника. Посмертно награжден орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени.

----------


## Холостяк

Летчики-асы 9-й гвардейской авиационной дивизии у истребителя Белл P-39 «Аэрокобра» Г.А. Речкалова.
Слева направо: Александр Федорович Клубов (дважды Герой Советского Союза, сбил 31 самолет лично, 19 — в группе), Григорий Андреевич Речкалов (дважды Герой, сбил 56 самолетов лично и 6 — в группе), Андрей Иванович Труд (Герой Советского Союза, 25 самолетов сбил лично и 1 в группе) и командир 16-го гвардейского истребительного авиаполка Борис Борисович Глинка (Герой Советского Союза, сбил 30 самолетов лично и 1 в группе).
2-й Украинский фронт. Фотография сделана в июне 1944 года — на самолете Речкалова количество звезд соответствует его достижениям к этому времени (46 самолетов сбито лично, 6 в группе).

----------


## Холостяк

Стрелок-оружейник гвардии ефрейтор Клавдия Ефимовна (3-я эскадрилья 6-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка) загружает 20-мм боеприпасы к пушке ШВАК штурмовика Ил-2.



Зимние снаряжение и окраска Су-2 на аэродроме Буденовка в зимнюю стужу 1941 года третьей эскадрильи 210 ББАП . Фото из архива дважды Героя Советского Союза Г.Ф. Сивкова.



Летчики у истребителя Ла-5 №60 дважды героя СССР Е.Я. Савицкого эскадрильи «Валерий Чкалов» 159-го истребительного авиаполка, построенного на средства трудящихся Горьковской области. На заднем плане — транспортный самолет Як-6, выпущенный, по некоторым данным, серией 381 машина. (подпись под фото спорная)



Истребитель-бомбардировщик Як-9Б осуществляет бомбоментание.
Бомбометание 300 и 400 кг бомб было допустимо только с горизонтального полета ввиду того, что Як-9Б не удовлетворял нормам прочности редакции 1943 г. для пикирующих бомбардировщиков.
Прицельное бомбометание можно было производить с горизонтального полета, на выводе из пологого пикирования и с пикирования под углами до 45 градусов. При соответствующей тренировке летного состава в бомбометании на выводе из пикирования можно было добиться поражения целей размером до 50 м.

----------


## Холостяк

Старший лейтенант Василий Сергеевич Ефремов (1915—1990), будущий дважды Герой Советского Союза, перед ночным вылетом в тыл противника. Самолет — бомбардировщик СБ.

----------


## Холостяк

Бомбоотсек советского фронтового бомбардировщика СБ.



Советский тяжёлый бомбардировщик ТБ-3 готовится к полётам в ночное время.



Самолет И-153 с ПВРД (прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем) ДМ-2 прошел испытания в сентябре 1940 года, прирост скорости составил 30 км/ч.



Советский тяжёлый бомбардировщик ТБ-3РН 52-го гвардейского авиаполка. Это одни из последних рабочих ТБ-3 — самолет устарел еще до начала войны, официально был снят с вооружения в 1939 году, но использовался до 1945 года.
ТБ-3РН является высотной модификацией бомбардировщика ТБ-3. На этой модификации были установлены двигатели АМ-34РН, четырёхлопастные винты, одно двухметровое главное шасси и пулемёты ШКАС в турелях. Практический потолок такого самолёта был увеличен до 7740 м.

----------


## Холостяк

В полете советский истребитель Ла-5Ф. В кабине летчик-испытатель В. Расторгуев.



И-16 тип 4, Р-Z, СБ на занятиях в авиационном училище ВВС РККА.



И.В. Сталин лично осматривает бомбардировщик ТБ-3.



Самолет-истребитель Як-1Б в зимнем камуфляже. На борту самолета — дарственная надпись «Лётчику Сталинградского фронта Гвардии Майору тов. Ерёмину от колхозника колхоза „Стахановец“ тов. Головатого». На этом самолете летал Герой Советского Союза Борис Николаевич Еремин (1913—2005), который в годы войны совершил 342 боевых вылета, провел свыше 100 штурмовок позиций противника, участвовал в 70 воздушных боях, сбил 23 немецких самолета (8 лично, 15 в группе).

----------


## Холостяк

Жительницы Ленинграда П.В. Баринова и ее дочь Е.П. Баринова вместе с пилотом капитаном Г.М. Паршиным, летавшим на самолете Ил-2, подаренным Бариновыми. В кабине штурмовика — воздушный стрелок старший сержант И.Г. Скрипников.
Перед войной семья Прасковьи Васильевны Бариновой состояла из шести человек: муж, три дочери и сын. В 1942 году в блокадном Ленинграде умерли муж Прасковьи Васильевны и младшая, пятилетняя дочь. Сын Виктор, воевавший в ополчении, пропал без вести в боях за оборону города.
27 января 1944 года, в день праздничного салюта в честь полного освобождения Ленинграда от блокады, мать и дочь Бариновы (они обе работали в 27-й Ленинградской поликлинике: мать — санитаркой, дочь Женя — медсестрой) внесли все свои сбережения (в том числе и наследство, оставленное их семье одним из родственников) в фонд обороны страны, и обратились с просьбой к правительству — построить на эти деньги самолет, назвав его «Месть Бариновых».
1 июня 1944 года новый самолет-штурмовик Ил-2 в присутствии Бариновых был торжественно передан лучшему летчику 943-го штурмового авиаполка 13-й воздушной армии Ленинградского фронта капитану Георгию Михайловичу Паршину. На левой стороне фюзеляжа была надпись «Месть Бариновых», на правой — «За Ленинград». На этом самолете Г.М. Паршин сделал более ста боевых вылетов, принимал участие в освобождении Эстонии, Латвии, Литвы, в штурме Берлина, сбил 10 самолетов, уничтожил большое количество техники и живой силы противника. Ему было дважды присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза — 19.08.1944 и 19.04.1945.
Г.М. Паршин погиб 13 марта 1956 года при выполнении испытательного полёта на самолёте Ил-28. П.В. Баринова умерла в 1974 году, ее дочь Евгения — в 1972.



Истребители Як-9Д, 3-я эскадрилья 6-го ГвИАП ВВС Черноморского Флота.
Пилотируют:
№"22" – Герой Советского Союза Гриб Михаил Иванович (17 лично сбитых самолетов);
№"31" – Воронов Владимир Иванович;
№"26" – Герой Советского Союза Белозёров Иван Павлович (8 лично сбитых самолетов на апрель 1944 г.);
№"30" – В. Акулов.
Май 1944 г., район Севастополя.



Леонид Утесов на крыле истребителя Ла-5Ф, построенного на средства его ансамбля «Веселые ребята». Момент передачи машины в войска. 
Ла-5Ф с бортовым номером «14» бело­го цвета «Веселые Ребята» старшего лей­тенанта Александра Мастеркова, 5-й гвардейский истребительный авиаполк. На правом борту фюзеляжа сделана надпись «От джаз-оркестра Л. Утесова».
Это один из двух истребителей Ла-5Ф, пост­роенных на сбережения артис­тов джаз-банды Леонида Утесова. Само­леты были переданы летчикам 5-го ГИАП в ноябре 1943 г. Оба самолета летали в со­ставе 5-го ГИАП до самой Победы.



Истребитель ЛаГГ-3 с бортовым номером 915, 88-й ИАП, Северный Кавказ, лето 1943 г. В 88-м ИАП имелись самолеты, закупленные на средства трудящихся Грузии. На борту фюзеляжей этих истребителей по-грузински было написано «За Советскую Грузию» («Сабтчота Сакартвело»). Крайне необычен для советских ВВС трехзначный цифровой номер, равно как и место его нанесения — вертикальное оперение.

----------


## Холостяк

Истребитель ЛаГГ-3 66-й производственной серии с бортовым номером 932, 88-й ИАП, Северный Кавказ, лето 1943 г. В 88-м ИАП имелись самолеты, закупленные на средства трудящихся Грузии. На борту фюзеляжей этих истребителей по-грузински было написано «За Советскую Грузию» («Сабтчота Сакартвело»). Крайне необычен для советских ВВС трехзначный цифровой номер, равно как и место его нанесения — вертикальное оперение.

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько фото.......

----------


## zjn

> Летчики-асы 9-й гвардейской авиационной дивизии у истребителя Белл P-39 «Аэрокобра» Г.А. Речкалова.
> Слева направо: Александр Федорович Клубов (дважды Герой Советского Союза, сбил 31 самолет лично, 19 — в группе), Григорий Андреевич Речкалов (дважды Герой, сбил 56 самолетов лично и 6 — в группе), Андрей Иванович Труд (Герой Советского Союза, 25 самолетов сбил лично и 1 в группе) и командир 16-го гвардейского истребительного авиаполка Борис Борисович Глинка (Герой Советского Союза, сбил 30 самолетов лично и 1 в группе).
> 2-й Украинский фронт. Фотография сделана в июне 1944 года — на самолете Речкалова количество звезд соответствует его достижениям к этому времени (46 самолетов сбито лично, 6 в группе).


Виноват! Дурак! Исправлюсь!
Принял Глинку за Покрышкина.

----------


## Холостяк

...........................

----------


## Холостяк

...................

----------


## ALI

Встретилось : "Последний рейс пилота Мамкина" . По ссылке : http://photo.oper.ru/news/print.php?t=1051606171    Биографическая справка: Александр Петрович Мамкин, гвардии лейтенант. Родился в 1916 г. в селе Крестьянское Воронежской обл. С 1931 г. работал в колхозе, в 1934 поступил в Орловский финансово-экономический техникум. В 1936 в составе 9-го набора поступил в Балашовскую школу ГВФ. В 1938 стал кандидатом в члены ВКП(б). После школы работал в Таджикском управлении ГВФ. С 1942 года в составе 105 гв. ОАП ГВФ совершил не менее 70 ночных вылетов в немецкий тыл к партизанам на самолёте Р-5. В ночь с 10 на 11 апреля 1944 посадил горящий самолёт с эвакуированными из немецкого тыла (10 детей, 3 взрослых) на своей территории; умер от ожогов 17 апреля. Награждён орденом Красного Знамени (посм.), орденом Отечественной войны I ст., медалью «Партизану Отечественной войны» I ст. Похоронен в г. Велиж Смоленской обл.

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  .................

----------


## Холостяк

Сайты к Дню Победы:

http://www.may9.ru/

http://victory-day.ru/

http://www.9maya.ru/

http://www.9may.ru/

Официальная эмблема основных мероприятий празднования
65-летия Победы в
Великой Отечественной войне







Поздравления с 9 мая, анимашки:

http://www.gifzona.ru/pozd_9m.htm

----------


## Холостяк

Самый молодой пилот Второй Мировой. Сын Героя Советского Союза Каманина....
Возвращаясь из очередного вылета, пилот У-2 эскадрильи связи 5-го гв. ШАК заметил штурмовик, лежащий на брюхе на нейтральной полосе. Подведя свою машину ближе, он обнаружил, что кабина Ил-2 закрыта: значит, лётчик внутри, видимо, раненый. Взаимовыручка среди лётчиков — святой закон. У-2 мастерски приземлился на испещрённую воронками нейтралку и «запарковался», закрывшись от немцев штурмовиком. В кабине действительно сидел тяжело раненный в голову лётчик лейтенант Бердников; задание по аэрофотосъёмке он выполнил, но доставить результаты съёмки на базу уже не смог. Первым в У-2 перекочевал фотоаппарат с плёнкой, затем, ценой неимоверных усилий, безвольное тело спасённого раненого летчика. Подсуетившиеся с плановой контратакой, артиллеристы и танкисты при содействии штурмовиков отвлекли внимание немцев от наглого кукурузника, и У-2, пританцовывая у воронок, удачно взлетел с нейтралки. За спасение товарища и доставку разведданных лётчик Каманин был награждён орденом Красной звезды. 
Лётчику Аркадию Николаевичу Каманину было *14 лет*...
...В 1944 году сержант Каманин заслужил второй орден Красной Звезды: при нападении на штаб фронта отряда бандеровцев он под обстрелом взлетел на своём У-2, забросал нападающих ручными гранатами и вызвал подкрепление.

Вдумайтесь: 14-летний боевой летчик... В 16 лет - две "Красных звезды" и БКЗ!!!
Весной 1945 года 16-летний старшина Аркадий Каманин доставил в партизанский отряд под Брно питание для рации и секретный пакет, совершив полуторачасовой полёт за линию фронта по неизученному маршруту в горной местности со сложным рельефом. Этот вылет командование оценило орденом Красного Знамени. 
Увы, в 18 лет, уже после войны, Аркадий Каманин умер от менингита...




И это сын одного из первых Героев советского Союза, героя-летчика, спасавшего челюскинцев...

----------


## Fighter

Нашел среди бумаг интересные таблицы, собранные в период преподавания военной истории в академии. Источники: издание ГШ "Гриф секретности снят.." . немецкие данные из Сборника статей "WELTKRIEG 1939-1945" Stutgart 1957.
Пояснения к обозначениям. 
Для ВВС СССР данные в тысячах самолетов.
"Было" -  боевой состав на начало года/периода (для наших ВВС 1941 на 21.06) 
"Пост" - поставлено в состав ВВС за год/период. 
"Пот." - потери за год, для немецких ВВС за период, для наших ВВС потери всего/ из них боевые потери. Итоговые даные "Всего" потери за войну для ВВС СССР надо читать 106,4/46,1 (боевые потери всего 106,4/из них боевые потери 46,1тыс. самолетов)
В строках разбивка по родам и общий итог по боевым самолетам, строка "Всего" учитывает в том числе вспомогательные, транспотрные, учебные самолеты.
* По потерям немецких ВВС данные только до декабря 1944 г.

----------


## Холостяк

............................

----------


## Холостяк

*Завалили "туза"!*




*Скачать по ссылке:*
http://max-warez.ru/knigi/347144-n.j...rnyjj-son.html

----------


## Холостяк

Еще плакатики....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще....

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

8 июня 1937 года Чкалов, Беляков и Байдуков начали свой беспримерный полет СССР-США через северный полюс. Так начиналась история Сталинского маршрута.



*Ссылка:* *http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/stalinskiy_marshrut_sssr-ssha_chkalov_18_iyunya_1937_g/*

----------


## Холостяк

Р-39 аэрокобра комэска Н. И. Прошенкова, 69-й ГвИАП, весна 1945 года.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

С форума коллекционеров исторической фотографии...

*"Ветераны авиации" - участники 1 мировой войны.....*



Первый слева полковник Никитин Сергей Никитич (род. в 1893 г.), старший унтер-офицер, летчик. С 25.12.1914 г. служил во 2-м армейском авиационном отряде. С 28.2.1916 г. по январь 1917 г. обучался в Гатчинской военной авиационной школе. С 25.2.1917 г. продолжил обучение в Севастопольской военной авиационной школе. 12.3.1917 г. сдал экзамен на звание «летчик». С 25.3.1917 г. летчик 6-го Сибирского корпусного авиационного отряда. По сведениям на 1923 г. – военный летчик 4-го авиаотряда. Командир 2 авио-отряда (1924 г.) 
Награжден орденом Красного Знамени Хорезмской ССР (23.4.1924 г.), двумя орденами Красного Знамени РСФСР (Прик.РВСР № 260: 1925 г.;Прик.РВСР № 335: 1924 г.), двумя орденами Красного Знамени и орденом Ленина. 


второй справа вроде как Кудрин Борис Николаевич, второй слева вроде Смирнов Сергей Федорович

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  ....

----------


## Архангельск

МИХАЙЛИК Яков Данилович

Герой Советского Союза, полковник в отставке.  
Родился 7 мая 1922 года в селе Максимовка ныне Кременчугского района Полтавской области (Украина), в крестьянской семье. Отец - Михайлик Данила Дмитриевич (1896-1982). Мать - Михайлик (Цимбал) Харитина Тимофеевна (1898-1972). Супруга - Михайлик (Ставинская) Раиса Юлиановна (1927 г. рожд.), медицинский работник. Дочь - Мизецкая Елена Яковлевна (1948 г. рожд.), медицинский работник. Дочь - Белякова Галина Яковлевна (1953 г. рожд.), инженер. В семье Михайликов растут внук, три внучки, правнук и правнучка.

После окончания в 1938 году семилетки Яков Михайлик работал слесарем в кременчугском депо. Как и многие подростки тех лет, мечтал стать летчиком. Поступил учиться в местный аэроклуб и вскоре выполнил ознакомительные полеты на У-2.

На выпускном экзамене в аэроклубе появился незнакомый военный летчик - он отбирал кандидатов в Чугуевскую авиационную школу пилотов. Полет Якова летчик одобрил. 26 февраля 1940 года Михайлик принял присягу, стал военным.

Яков Михайлик был выпущен из училища в июне 1941 года в звании сержанта. Его послали в Багай-Барановку близ Саратова, где переучили на Як-1. В составе 211го истребительного авиаполка вскоре он прибыл в Подмосковье, где его полк вошел в состав бригады Резерва ВГК и должен был прикрывать с воздуха подступы к столице.

Михайлику нравился Як-1, на аэродроме даже шутили: "Яшка полетел на "яшке"..." В подмосковном небе Михайлик открыл свой личный боевой счет - сбил Ю-88. Над Медынью был сбит сам. "Осколки эрликоновского снаряда, - вспоминает Яков Данилович, - оставили на теле множество шрамов, а некоторые так и остались под кожей. Спасибо нашему полковому врачу, не отправил в тыловой госпиталь..."

Вскоре Яков был направлен в район Вольска (севернее Саратова), в 8й запасной авиаполк. В августе 1942 года, получив новые Як-1, 211й истребительный авиаполк майора Лескова был введен в состав 220й истребительной авиационной дивизии 8й воздушной армии и направлен под Сталинград.

Полк приземлился на полевом аэродроме у совхоза "Сталинградский". По краям огромного поля уже стояли штурмовики Ил-2. Едва техники заправили самолеты бензином, маслом и сжатым воздухом, как поступил боевой приказ. Обстановка требовала немедленного ввода прибывающих полков в бой.

Первый вылет над Волгой запомнился Михайлику на всю жизнь. "Карусели" смешались, - вспоминает Яков Данилович. - В каждом из горизонтальных и вертикальных кругов - и наши, и немцы. В воздухе творилось что-то невообразимое. Такого мне не приходилось видеть даже в самые горячие дни под Москвой".

Прошло всего несколько дней беспрерывных схваток в небе - и в полку осталась лишь часть командного состава и несколько летчиков. Сержанта Якова Михайлика перевели в 237й истребительный авиаполк майора Исаева, а остальных отправили в тыл на переформирование.

С 237-м полком Я. Михайлик прошел от берегов Волги до Берлина - уже в составе 16й воздушной армии, куда его дивизию ввели 10 сентября 1942 года.

"Вылетали, - вспоминает он, - по 4-5 раз в день. От непрестанного напряжения наваливалась чудовищная усталость. Но обстановка на земле требовала постоянной поддержки с воздуха. И мы летали, летали, летали..."

Однажды прямо на аэродроме Михайлику вручили сразу 2 боевые медали и орден Красного Знамени. Однополчане шутили: "Яшка получил полную шапку наград!"

В Сталинградской битве сбил 7 самолетов противника лично и 2 - в группе. Вскоре сменил сержантские лычки на офицерские звездочки. Дивизия получила звание гвардейской и почетное наименование "Сталинградской", а 237й полк стал 54-м гвардейским.

Полк воевал потом над Курском и Орлом, в Белоруссии (там Михайлика сбили в третий раз - к счастью, и тогда обошлось без госпиталя). Затем была Польша и, наконец, Берлин.

К маю 1945 года Яков Данилович совершил 316 боевых вылетов, лично сбил 17 немецких самолетов и 6 - в группе. Звание Героя Советского Союза ему присвоили 15 мая 1946 года. Его грудь украсили орден Ленина, три ордена Красного Знамени, орден Александра Невского, три ордена Красной Звезды, орден Отечественной войны, много лет спустя - орден "За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах СССР", он награжден также многими медалями. Всего за день до Победы герою исполнилось 23 года...

После войны Яков Михайлик "успел", пока не был списан с летной работы, полетать на одном из первых советских реактивных истребителей - Як-15. В 1955 году он окончил Военно-воздушную академию в подмосковном Монине и еще 20 лет служил в ВВС.

Живет в Москве.
.............
Яков Данилович
Михайлик написал книгу "Соколиная семья". Издана в Москве. Издана ОАО "Газета Гудок". По заказу ОАО "РЖД". 
http://geroiros.narod.ru/wwsoldat/20...ihailik_yd.jpg

----------


## Архангельск

*Владимир Порфирьевич Драгомирецкий
Герой Советского Союза*
Родился 30.12.1914 г. в городе Ольвиополь, ныне Первомайск Николаевской области в семье служащего. Украинец. Член КПСС с 1942 г. В 1930 г. окончил 7 классов, в 1935 г. — Балашовскую летную школу ГВФ. Работал в Красноярске командиром эскадрильи Енисейской группы ГВФ, затем летчиком-инструктором Московском управления Аэрофлота. 
В июне 1942 г. военкоматом города Боготол Красноярского края призван в Советскую Армию и направлен в действующую армию. За годы войны прошел путь от командира корабля Отдельной авиадивизии Московского военного округа до командира полка.
Командир 337-го ап дд майор Драгомирецкий к 10.10.44 г. совершил 212 боевых вылетов на воздушную разведку и бомбардировку железнодорожных узлов и военных объектов в глубоком тылу противника, скоплений его живой силы и техники. В 1944 г. 11 раз доставлял югославским партизанам оружие, боеприпасы, медикаменты.
05.11.44 г. В.П.Драгомирецкому присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 
После войны продолжал службу в ВВС. В 1958 г. окончил Военную академию Генштаба. 
Заслуженный военный летчик СССР, генерал-лейтенант авиации. 
С 1976 г. — в отставке. Жил в Москве. 
Награжден тремя орденами Ленина, тремя орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1 степени, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, орденом «За службу Родине в ВС СССР» 3 степени, медалями, югославской "Партизанской звездой 1 степени". 
Умер 23.08.1979 г. 
*В книге Главного маршала авиации А.Е. Голованова "Дальняя бомбардировочная..." есть фотография В.П. Драгомирецкого. С комментарием "Один из лучших командиров полков АДД".*
http://www.allaces.ru/sssr/foto/dragomiret.jpg

----------


## Архангельск

> *Владимир Порфирьевич Драгомирецкий
> Герой Советского Союза*


Общался с сыном Владимира Порфирьевича Драгомирецкого, Александром Владимировичем, полковником авиации. Он рассказывал как в конце Великой Отечественной войны, полк его отца садился на один из аэродромов фронтовой авиации. Садился в нарушение всех требований безопасности полетов. Интервалы между самолетами минимальные. Ошибка одного летчика могла привести к летному происшествию. Сели без происшествий. О такой посадке полка было доложено на верх и А.Е.Голованову. Несмотря на то что Драгомирецкий В.П. был в то время Героем Советского Союза, командиром полка, дело чуть не закончилось серьезными неприятностями. К счастью обошлось. Коллектив полка был очень дружный.
А. Е. Голованов (стоит слева) вручает гвардейское Знамя
Главный маршал авиации А. Е. Голованов

----------


## Lisachev

Архангельск, это вторая авиадивизия на фото(вручение знамени), на второй фотографии А.Е. Голованов. Скажите пожалуйста, какое отношение имеет ко всему этому Драгомирецкий?

----------


## Холостяк

*Чтобы помнили* 





*8 августа 1941 года* советская авиация, базировавшаяся на островах Хиумаа и Сааремаа, *совершила первый налет на Берлин*. Это был ответ на налет гитлеровской авиации на Москву 22 июля. 13 бомбардировщиков ДБ-3 авиаполка под командованием Евгения ПРЕОБРАЖЕНСКОГО сбросили на Берлин первые бомбы. Затем было совершено еще девять налетов на столицу Германии, пока Эстония не была оккупирована наступавшими фашистами.






Евгений Николаевич Преображенский родился 9 июня 1909 г. в с. Волокославинское — ныне территория Волокославинского сельсовета Кирилловского района. Учился в Череповецком педагогическом техникуме. В 1927 г. по комсомольской путевке был призван служить в Военно-Морской Флот. В 1930 г. окончил военно-морское авиационное училище в Севастополе, в 1933 — курсы усовершенствования начсостава при Военно-воздушной инженерной академии. Командовал авиационными подразделениями. Во время советско-финляндской войны (30 ноября 1939 — 13 марта 1940) войсковая авиачасть Преображенского вела бомбардировки коммуникаций противника, его береговых баз, портов и аэродромов. За боевые заслуги, мужество и героизм в январе 1940 г. был награжден орденом Ленина. 22 июня 1941 г. командир 1-го бомбардировочного минно-торпедного полка Балтийского флота полковник Е. Н. Преображенский встретил на своем аэродроме в Прибалтике. Полк, которым он командовал, уже в конце июня 1941 г. нанес первые удары по аэродромам союзницы фашистской Германии — Финляндии. Затем его авиационная часть нанесла несколько ударов по немецким танковым частям, мотопехоте и живой силе противника в районе Даугавпилса, участвовала в прикрытии войск Лужской оперативной группы в районе Ленинграда. 
30 июля 1941 г. в расположение полка прибыл командующий авиацией ВМФ генерал-лейтенант авиации С. Ф. Жаворонков, который высказал идею нанесения бомбовых ударов по фашистской столице, чтобы опровергнуть заявления нацистской пропаганды о том, что советская авиация уже перестала существовать. Из-под Ленинграда летчики полковника Преображенского скрытно переправились на остров Саарема (Эстония), где в Кагуле базировался замаскированный аэродром. 
В ночь на 8 августа 1941 г. авиационная группа под командованием Е. Н. Преображенского в составе 15 боевых машин сбросила 750-килограммовые бомбы на военно-промышленные объекты фашистской столицы. Утром радио Берлина сообщило о том, что 150 британских самолетов пытались штурмовать столицу Германии. Лондонская радиостанция «Би-Би-Си» тут же опровергла это сообщение. В свою очередь, Москва передала, что бомбардировку осуществила советская авиация. А 13 августа 1941 г. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР Е. Н. Преображенскому было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 
Спустя годы немецкий писатель Олаф Греллер напишет: «То, что до сих пор не удавалось и до 1945 года больше уже никому не удастся, совершили летчики Преображенского: они застали врасплох фашистскую противовоздушную оборону, самую сильную и оснащенную, какая только была в 1941 году». Всего авиагруппа полковника Е. Н. Преображенского штурмовала Берлин 10 раз, в налетах участвовало почти 90 бомбардировщиков дальнего действия. Полеты прекратились лишь после того, как по личному приказу Гитлера аэродром в Кагуле был полностью уничтожен превосходящими силами авиации группы армии «Север».

----------


## Холостяк

*Штурман воздушного корабля Г.П. Молчанов так вспоминал о полете на Берлин:*
«Взлетаем! Отмечаю время — 20ч.30м. Идем с постепенным набором заданной высоты до 6500м. Самолеты должны были пройти по маршруту: остров Рюген — слияние реки Варты с рекой Одер и далее прямая на Берлин. Вскоре последовал доклад «пушкаря» башенной установки: «Справа по борту, значительно выше пикируют на наш самолет два истребителя» И-16. Неужели наши истребители не узнали своих? Командир дает приказ: при атаке открыть ответный огонь. Слишком важное у нас задание. Истребители отстрелялись с дальней дистанции и ушли. Остальные наши корабли прошли траверз Таллина без встречи с истребителями. 
На территории Германии спокойно, точно в мирное время, отлично просматриваются реки, озера, населенные пункты и незатемненные города. Вывожу корабль на БК. До цели считанные минуты. Под нами ЛОГОВО ФАШИЗМА! Произвожу бомбометание! Как биение сердца отсчитываются импульсы отделяющихся ФАБ-500. Корабль в правом развороте, видны взрывы наших бомб. Берлин уже очнулся. Работает громадное количество мощных зенитных прожекторов. Заградительный огонь ЗА и МЗА, но к нашему счастью разрывы ниже эшелонов наших бомбардировщиков. Видно, что ПВО врага не разгадали нашу высоту и весь огонь сосредоточили примерно на 4500-5000 метров высоты.
В развороте, после о.Рюген, отказал 4-й двигатель. Самолет начало трясти. Не меняя эшелона идем на трех двигателях. Снижаемся. В правом развороте виден берег залива, но что это? С моря /видимо с подлодки/ и с берега видны трассы зенитного огня, незамедлительно уходим с набором высоты. 
«Сдохли» еще два двигателя. Как падал самолет — ни я, ни кто другой из экипажа не мог видеть, т.к. к моменту отказа еще двух двигателей высота была менее 100 м. Наугад каким-то чудом Саша Курбан сумел посадить самолет на брюхо. Экипаж был невредим, не считая отдельных ушибов и синяков. Все двенадцать, кто как мог, выкарабкались из самолета, группируясь около командира корабля. С грехом пополам добрались до ближайшего селения, откуда дали командиру полка телефонограмму: «Задание выполнили, при возвращении в результате отказа 3-х двигателей потерпели аварию. Экипаж невредим, жду указаний». 





С августа 1942 г. Евгений Николаевич командует авиабригадой Балтийского флота, которая бомбила войска и корабли противника в ходе битвы за Ленинград. Весной 1943 г. соединение Преображенского участвовало в налетах на Кенигсберг, Тильзит, Инстенбург. Торпедоносные авиаполки разрушили сетевую преграду и проделали выходы в Балтийское море. Одновременно самолеты наносили удары по морским транспортам в Рижском заливе. 
Тогда же, в апреле 1943 г., Е. Н. Преображенский назначается начальником штаба ВВС Северного флота. 31 марта 1944 г. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР генерал-майор Е. Н. Преображенский был удостоен ордена Суворова II степени «за умелое и мужественное руководство боевыми операциями». С сентября 1944 г. он исполняет обязанности командующего ВВС Северного флота. Находясь на этом посту, внес большой вклад в дело защиты своих и союзных коммуникаций, проявил себя талантливым руководителем летного состава в ходе Петсамо-Киркенесской операции, проведенной в октябре 1944 г. с целью изгнания немецко-фашистских оккупантов из Заполярья. С апреля 1945 г. Е. Н. Преображенский — заместитель командующего ВВС Тихоокеанского флота. Под его руководством осуществляется высадка воздушных десантов в Порт-Артуре (Люйшунь) и Дайрене (Далянь) в августе 1945 г. С февраля 1946 г. Е. Н. Преображенский командует ВВС Тихоокеанского флота, а с февраля 1950 г. ему доверяют возглавить авиацию Военно-Морского флота СССР. С 1962 г. генерал-полковник Е. Н. Преображенский — военный консультант Группы генеральных инспекторов Министерства обороны СССР. Скончался Евгений Николаевич 29 октября 1963 г., похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище в Москве.

----------


## Петрович

> [B]


Опа-на-а-ааа, а Ил-4 построен на деньги "кровавой гебни", однако...

----------


## Холостяк

> Опа-на-а-ааа, а Ил-4 построен на деньги "кровавой гебни", однако...


Глупо использовать подобное выражение и тем более эмоции сарказма относительно серьезной темы....

----------


## Холостяк

Завалили еще одного "Туза"....

----------


## Холостяк

...........................

----------


## Холостяк

Перепост статьи....

*Он пришел купить самолет...* 





_Сейчас мы все оказались на площади позора. Каждый день до нас доносятся подробности скандалов, причина которых деньги: «Воровское государство», «Деньги русской Мафии», «Кадровые перемены в прокуратуре...» Все на продажу, в том числе — долг и совесть. Мы живем, будто выбившись из собственной истории. И мне говорили: разве время сейчас писать о какой-то жертвенности, когда на слуху — корысть и бесчестье? Но я подумала: самое время вспомнить о том, откуда мы родом._

В декабре 1942 г. в кабинет директора Саратовского авиационного завода вошел человек в деревенском зипуне и сказал: «Я хочу купить истребитель». Это был крестьянин Ферапонт Петрович Головатый из хутора Степной Саратовской области.
Директор завода И.С. Левин даже растерялся от такого неожиданного предложения. Ему еще никогда не приходилось продавать самолет частному лицу. Он должен был позвонить в Москву, чтобы получить разрешение на такую продажу. В столице о необычном предложении доложили Сталину.
«Сколько у него денег?» — «Принес сто тысяч». — «Пусть покупает». Ферапонт Петрович получил от Сталина телеграмму: «Красная Армия не забудет, что вы пожертвовали все свои сбережения».
...Сейчас мы переживаем время беспамятства. Из прошлого настойчиво и последовательно извлекаем только такие «сенсации», которые учат ненавидеть своих предков. Размахивая этими «находками», как дикари дубиной, мы разрушаем свое Отечество. Стоит ли удивляться, что в наши дни оказались забытыми многие имена, которые были символами поколения. И одно такое имя — Ферапонт Головатый.
В Саратовском краеведческом музее мне показали документы тех лет. В первых же газетных публикациях, напечатанных рядом с фронтовыми сводками, Ферапонта Головатого стали называть Кузьмой Мининым Великой Отечественной. Приводили слова знаменитого нижегородского земского старосты: «Люди посадские, люди торговые, люди ратные! Не пожалеем ничего, продадим, если надо, дворы наши, достояние свое...»





О своем далеком предке Кузьме Минине мы знаем больше, чем о Ферапонте Головатом. Как часто бывало со знаменитыми людьми, его имя разменяли на лозунги. Сам Ферапонт Петрович мемуаров не оставил. К тому же он был малограмотным. Из архивных документов, писем, воспоминаний постепенно проступала судьба. Мне удалось поговорить с племянницей Ферапонта Петровича Верой Андриановной Ковтуновой, которая оказалась на редкость памятливым человеком.
Ферапонт Головатый работал пчеловодом в колхозе. Была у него и своя пасека — 22 улья. Когда я читала страницы его биографии, мне представилось нечто потаенное в его судьбе. Выходило так, что дом, построенный в хуторе на отшибе, сад, пасека стали для него убежищем, где он находил спокойствие после пережитых тревог, которых ему в жизни выпало с лихвой.
Он повидал и муштру, и войну. Еще в 1910 г. Ферапонт Головатый попал на службу в полк, который охранял царскую семью.
За высокий рост, за красоту, недюжинную силу его направили в лейб-гвардию. Он был среди тех, кто нес караул в Царском Селе и у Зимнего дворца. В 1914-м Ферапонт попадает на фронт. Сохранились свидетельства о том, каким он был солдатом. В Восточной Пруссии Головатого наградили тремя Георгиевскими крестами. Так была отмечена его храбрость, проявленная и в бою, и при спасении раненых, и при выходе из окружения.
А потом Ферапонт Головатый осел с семьей на затерянном в глуши хуторе. Вот его портрет, написанный со слов односельчан: «У него спорилась любая работа. Мог сам и мебель смастерить, и за ремонт машины брался. Не угнаться за ним в косовицу или на молотьбе. Любил петь». Вместе с женой они вырастили шестерых детей. К началу войны почти у всех уже были свои семьи. Однако что же побудило его в 1942 г. покупать самолет? И откуда взялись у простого крестьянина такие деньги? 

Вот что вспоминала его племянница Вера Андриановна. В ноябре 1942 года Ферапонт Петрович повез подарки от колхоза в госпиталь в Балашов. Вернулся в тревоге. Среди раненых там он встретил односельчанина Василия Дроздяка, который рассказал ему, что воевал вместе с его старшим сыном Степаном и видел, как снарядом разворотило траншею, где находился Степан.
- Примерно через месяц в нашем колхозе проходило собрание, — рассказывала Вера Андриановна. — Председатель призвал нас вносить деньги на постройку боевого самолета — кто сколько сможет. Первым выступил мой сосед Федор Сорочинский: «Вношу тысячу рублей! — и повернулся к дяде Ферапонту: — А ты что молчишь? Думаешь, не знаем, сколько ты меда снял?» Стал его упрекать. И неожиданно для всех Ферапонт Петрович вдруг сказал: «Что ты кричишь? Я, может быть, на свои деньги сам самолет куплю». Мы сначала подумали, что он просто погорячился в споре. Шутка ли — самолет купить. Но после собрания Ферапонт Петрович остался вместе с председателем колхоза — стали подсчитывать, сколько он может выручить денег от продажи меда.
И все-таки я старалась допытаться — как же мог крестьянин собрать деньги на самолет? «Судите сами, — говорила Вера Андриановна. — В тот год у Ферапонта Петровича скопилось два центнера меда. А знаете, сколько стоил тогда мед на рынке? От 500 до 900 руб. за кг».
Она рассказала мне о том, что старательно обходили в публикациях военных лет. Касаться таких подробностей тогда считали недостойным: подвиг должен быть незамутненным, будто опустился с небес.
Между тем все деньги, которые пожертвовал Ферапонт Петрович на покупку самолета, были с базара. Вера Андриановна вспоминала, как в декабре 1942-го Головатый за 200 км повез бидоны с медом в Саратов. На рынке для него соорудили отдельную палатку. Несколько дней он стоял за прилавком. Поскольку мед был дорогой, брали его понемногу. Так собрался мелкими деньгами целый мешочек. С ним он и пришел покупать самолет.
Подвиг Ферапонта Петровича не был лубочным сюжетом. Вера Андриановна рассказывала, что дома Головатого осыпала упреками жена: «Что ты делаешь? Хочешь по миру нас пустить? Кто твоих внуков кормить будет?» К этому времени двое их сыновей и три зятя были на фронте. В доме Головатых остались 9 внуков. Старшему из них было девять лет. Так что вовсе не от большого достатка Ферапонт Петрович отдал свои деньги на покупку самолета.
В жизни Ферапонта это были звездные дни. Его имя звучит по радио. Он ждет в Саратове еще не известного ему летчика, которому будет передавать самолет.
Генерал-лейтенант авиации Б.Н. Еремин, в ту пору он командовал гвардейским истребительным полком, воевавшим в Сталинграде, вспоминал:
- Мне позвонил командующий 8-й воздушной армией Т.Т. Хрюкин и приказал немедленно вылететь в Саратов и принять подаренный самолет. Признаться, я был немало удивлен. Звонок раздался между боевыми вылетами. Как можно, думал я, посылать командира полка за одним самолетом, пусть и подаренным? Однако все значение этого события раскрылось передо мной позднее.
Имя Бориса Еремина появилось в этой истории не случайно. Его портреты к тому времени обошли многие газеты. С ним был связан подвиг, о котором даже известный авиаконструктор А. С. Яковлев вспоминал как о редком событии. Семь наших истребителей, где Борис Еремин был ведущим, приняли бой с двадцатью пятью немецкими самолетами. И вышли победителями. Они сбили несколько немецких машин, остальные разогнали. Вернулись без потерь.
Отправляясь за самолетом, майор Б. Н. Еремин летел на свою Родину. В Саратове он вырос, работал на заводе токарем, учился в аэроклубе.
- Мы познакомились с Ферапонтом Петровичем в кабинете директора авиазавода, — вспоминал Б. Н. Еремин. — По возрасту он годился мне в отцы. Стал называть меня Борисом и перешел на «ты». Вместе мы пошли на заводской аэродром осматривать истребитель Як-1, купленный на его деньги...
Еще один самолет... Почему это стало событием? В своих воспоминаниях Б. Н. Еремин рассказывает об одном случае, который свидетельствует о том, как дорожили на фронте каждой машиной.
Однажды летчик посадил на лугу свой подбитый истребитель. За машиной послали техника Мальцева с небольшой командой. Он увидел, что самолет засасывает в болотце. Принесли створки церковных ворот, перетащили истребитель на твердую почву. Потом прицепили к попутному грузовику. Впереди — Дон. Бомбежка, взрывы. Мальцев побежал в село собирать людей. Соорудили плот и ночью переправили самолет. Каждая машина была на счету.
Беда сплачивала людей. Митинги на заводах и в колхозах начинались с имени Ферапонта Головатого. Чтобы собрать деньги на постройку боевых самолетов, танков, орудий, в тылу отчисляли свои заработки, приносили из дома золотые украшения, серебро. На хутор Степной Ферапонту Головатому приходили тысячи писем:
«Шлю фронтовой привет. Ваш портрет из «Комсомолки» всегда ношу с собой. Я говорю бойцам: в разведке, в бою — отдавай все силы, как Ферапонт Головатый. Командир отделения Селезнев».
Этому трудно поверить, но остались свидетельства. Летом 1943 г. семья Головатых — от внука до деда — работала на пасеке. Мария Тарасовна больше не упрекала мужа — помогала ему. На семейном совете решили собрать деньги на покупку второго самолета. Между тем в их доме была беда. Пришли похоронки на старшего из сыновей — Степана и двоих зятьев. Ферапонт Петрович уговаривал жену: «Поможем вырастить внуков, не убивайся».
Однако и на войне бывает редкая удача. Какие небесные силы хранили летчика и самолет с именем Ферапонта Головатого на борту? Полтора года он был в боях. Ни разу не был сбит. В марте 1944-го комиссия обследовала техническое состояние истребителя. Ресурс машины был исчерпан. Б. Н. Еремин прислал письмо, в Степной: «Очень обидно расставаться с Вашим самолетом. Но что поделаешь...»
В 1944 г. у страны нашлись средства, чтобы сохранить для потомков военную реликвию. К одному из фронтовых составов прицепили платформу, на которую погрузили списанный самолет Ферапонта Головатого. Из Крыма, где шли бои, его отправили в Саратов. Сначала истребитель поставили на площади для всеобщего обозрения, а потом отвели ему место в музее.

В мае 1944-го майор Борис Еремин прилетел с фронта в свой родной город на заводской аэродром. Здесь его ждали Ферапонт Петрович с женой и дочерью. Все документы были уже подписаны. На истребителе снова было начертано, что это подарок фронту от Ферапонта Головатого. Никто не говорил на митинге о том, как выбивалась из сил семья, добывая эти деньги. Нам остались только улыбки на снимках и газетные лозунги.
...Читая эти документы, я испытывала чувство стыда. Слишком далеко мы ушли от того поколения в своем беспамятстве. Один из наших «либералов», что часто мелькает на экранах, недавно откровенничал, что не может любить свою Родину, потому что она ему «недоплатила, недодала, не отдала».
Россию всегда спасала жертвенность. И даже цифры из архивов способны рассказать о духовном мире целой эпохи. Только в Саратовской области жители собрали столько денег, что на них можно было бы построить полторы тысячи боевых самолетов.
Самый выдающийся факт тех дней: пчеловод А.С. Селиванова из села Стригай Саратовской области передала деньги на постройку трех самолетов. У нее было четверо детей, муж воевал на фронте. А всего в стране в Фонд обороны было передано 17 млрд. руб., 130 кг золота, почти тонна серебра.
Второй истребитель, подаренный Родине Ферапонтом Головатым, летал до конца войны. Эта его машина тоже была, как заговоренная. Последний бой — над Берлином. Борис Еремин совершил 342 боевых вылета, сбил на подаренной Ферапонтом Головатым машине лично и в группе 23 самолета.
Ферапонт Головатый после войны прожил недолго. Казавшийся богатырем, он упал, как подкошенный, на работе. И не успел помочь своим внукам.
Земляки говорили о нем: «Надорвался на непосильном деле». И такой была цена Победы.
Самолет Ферапонта Головатого сохранился в Саратове до сих пор. Для него построен специальный ангар. Каждый год тысячи людей приходят посмотреть на эту легендарную машину. Верю, память поможет нам спастись на краю беды.

----------


## Холостяк

*Про не вернувшегося с боевого задания.*

*Перепост из ЖЖ - http://onepamop.livejournal.com/785846.html*



В_ течение 30 апреля 1942 года на фронте чего-либо существенного не произошло. За 30 апреля частями нашей авиации уничтожено или повреждено 95 немецких автомашин с войсками и грузами, 12 орудий, 7 миномётов, 5 зенитно-пулемётных точек, взорвано несколько складов с боеприпасами, рассеяно и частью уничтожено до двух рот пехоты противника. За 30 апреля уничтожено 38 немецких самолётов. Наши потери — 9 самолётов._ 
Из сводок Советского Информбюро.
Среди наших боевых потерь в этот день были и легендарные штурмовики Ил-2. За штурвалом одной из таких одноместных машин отправился в свой последний боевой вылет Михаил Петрович Гаврилов, лейтенант, заместитель командира 2 эскадрильи 568 штурмового авиаполка. И пропал.

В 1942 году лейтенант Гаврилов был уже опытным лётчиком. Имел на счету как минимум 27 боевых вылетов, 20 из которых представляли собой штурмовку живой силы, танков, артиллерии и аэродромов противника. По неполным, но подтверждённым истребителями сопровождения и наземными частями данным, он уничтожил 6 танков, 45 автомашин с войсками и грузом, 10 артиллерийских орудий, 4 батареи зенитной артиллерии, 12-15 укреплённых точек и свыше 500 гитлеровцев. Ещё раз подчеркну: данные подтверждённые, но неполные.

Войну Михаил Гаврилов встретил в составе 66 ШАП. Полк базировался тогда в Комарно, Куровице и имел на вооружении 58 самолетов И-15бис, а также 5 Ил-2, еще не освоенных летчиками. 22 июня 1941 года в результате первого же налета авиации противника на аэродром Куровице было выведено из строя 36 самолетов. К исходу дня в составе полка осталось 24 И-15бис и 3 Ил-2. В дальнейшем летчики полка самоотверженно наносили удары по мотомехвойскам и отражали налеты бомбардировщиков противника. 28 июня 1941 года в полк были переданы уцелевшие И-153 62 ШАП. В этот день 35 «безлошадных» летчиков вместе с командиром полка С.С.Щегликовым убыли в Умань для переучивания на Ил-2, а оставшиеся летчики продолжали действовать на фронте под командованием капитана А.И.Севастьянова.
В начале июля остатки полков, входивших в состав 15 САД (23 ИАП, 62 ШАП, 66 ШАП, 89 ИАП), были неформально сведены в один полк, основу которого составляли самолеты и летчики 66 ШАП. Командовал сводным полком полковник А.И.Сидоренко (командир 23 ИАП), военным комиссаром был батальонный комиссар Панченко, начальником штаба — капитан Зверев из 89 ИАП. «Сводный» полк участвовал в обороне Киева, провоевав до сентября 1941 г. При этом обычно он назывался 66 ШАП.
В конце июля 1941 г. на фронт вернулась та часть 66 ШАП, что прошла переучивание на Ил-2 под именем 66 ШАП. Но эти полки вели боевые действия независимо друг от друга, как самостоятельные части. В конце августа 1941 г. «сводный» 66 ШАП убыл в г. Балашов на переформирование и часть личного состава бывших истребительных полков, которые в июне-июле пополнили 66 ШАП, пошла на формирование нового 66 ИАП. Другая часть летного и технического состава от штурмовых авиаполков составила основу при формировании нового 820 ШАП. Позднее, в мае 1943 г. за отличия в обороне Киева, почетное наименование Киевский получил как 66 ШАП, так и 820 ШАП, хотя формально воинская часть с номером 820 в обороне Киева участия не принимала.
*Война в воздухе*
1 апреля 1942 года в 14.45 в воздух была поднята четверка Ил-2 568 ШАП (2 УАГ, Северо-Западный фронт): Гаврилов, Киреев, Белов, Штевнин в сопровождении семи истребителей ЛаГГ-3. Задача — нанесение удара по врагу в районе Михалкино, Дмитриево, М.Горбы. На свой аэродром вернулся только Гаврилов. Он сообщил, что на первом же заходе группу встретил сильный зенитный огонь, но, умело маневрируя, она успешно произвела атаку. На втором заходе зенитный огонь усилился: сплошная завеса огня встала перед ними. Прорвав ее, группа ринулась на танки противника и вскоре благополучно стала выходить из атаки. На выходе из пикирования самолет замыкающего группы Ивана Штевнина взорвался. 
Гаврилов начал маневр для третьей атаки, но в тот же миг заметил огненные трассы над собой. 4 Bf-109 атаковали трех штурмовиков, на помощь им бросились три ЛаГГа. Остальные четыре ЛаГГа были связаны жестоким боем с несколькими «мессершмиттами». Бой длился около пятнадцати минут. Но в конце концов, «мессерам» удалось расколоть строй штурмовиков и истребителей и принудить вести бой поодиночке. Как были сбиты Киреев и Белов и где они упали или сели — Гаврилов не видел.
3 апреля 1942 года, выполняя боевое задание по штурмовке железнодорожных станций Волот и Тулебля в качестве заместителя ведущего группы из четырёх штурмовиков Ил-2 (без истребительного прикрытия), Гаврилов и его боевые товарищи были атакованы тремя истребителями Me-109. Немцы в первой же атаке сбили ведущего группы штурмовиков и решили ударить по ведомым — младшим лейтенантам *Феоктистову* и *Аргба*.
Лейтенант Гаврилов принял на себя командование группой и немедленно вступил в двадцатиминутный бой с истребителями противника. С земли за боем наблюдали начальник ВВС II A (так в оригинале) полковник Иванов и группа лётчиков-истребителей. Они и направили в адрес командующего 2 УАГ письмо, «полное восхищения смелостью и отвагой лейтенанта Гаврилова». Лётчику Гаврилову удалось успешно противостоять на своём Ил-2 немецким истребителям и даже атаковать их. За что Михаил Петрович и был представлен к правительственной награде — ордену «Красное Знамя». 
_Орден Красного Знамени (орден Боевого Красного Знамени, орден «Красное знамя») — первый из советских орденов. Орден был учреждён для награждения за особую храбрость, самоотверженность и мужество, проявленные при защите социалистического Отечества. Орденом Красного Знамени также награждались войсковые части, военные корабли, государственные и общественные организации. Вплоть до учреждения ордена Ленина в 1930 году орден Красного Знамени оставался высшим орденом Советского Союза. Был учреждён 16 сентября 1918 года во время Гражданской войны декретом ВЦИК. Первоначально назывался орден «Красное Знамя»._
Приказом 0512 по войскам Северо-западного фронта от 24 апреля лётчик был награждён орденом Красной Звезды.
_Орден Красной Звезды учреждён Постановлением Президиума ЦИК СССР от 6 апреля 1930 года. Статут ордена учреждён Постановлением Президиума ЦИК СССР от 5 мая 1930 года. Орден Красной Звезды учреждён для награждения за большие заслуги в деле обороны Союза СССР, как в военное, так и в мирное время, в обеспечении государственной безопасности. Орденом красной Звезды награждаются: военнослужащие Советской Армии, Военно-Морского Флота, пограничных и внутренних войск, сотрудники органов Комитета государственной безопасности СССР, а также лица рядового и начальствующего состава органов внутренних дел; воинские части, военные корабли, соединения и объединения, предприятия, учреждения, организации._
*В Демянском котле*
Так кто же он — лётчик-штурмовик Гаврилов? Родился в 1916 году, русский, рабочий, кандидат в члены ВКП(б) с 1939 года и, по уточнённым данным, член ВКП(б) с весны 1942 года. В составе РККА с 1934 года. Принимал участие в Польской кампании 1939 года, с 22 июня 1941 года воевал в составе 66 ШАП. Ранен и контужен не был, за мужество и героизм представлен к правительственным наградам. Делу партии Ленина-Сталина и социалистической Родине — предан. Согласно данным ЦАМО — пропал без вести 30 апреля 1942 года. Не вернулся с боевого задания в последний день Любанской наступательной операции РККА. К концу подходила и трагически известная Демянская наступательная операция. 
В районе Демянска в окружении оказалось 6 дивизий врага, около 100.000 человек. Тяжелейшие бои по ликвидации окруженных войск затянулись, немцам удалось наладить «воздушный мост», позволявший перебрасывать окруженным войскам пополнение, боеприпасы и продовольствие. В марте 1942 года противник при поддержке сил 1 воздушного флота начал операцию по деблокаде своих войск. В течение месяца шли непрерывные бои и по итогам немцы разорвали кольцо окружения. 
Образовался т. н. «Рамушевский» (по названию села Рамушево) коридор шириной 6-8 км (данные на конец апреля 1942 года). Воевавшие в районе Демянска штурмовики ВВС РККА внесли существенный вклад в разгром окружённых частей противника, не раз наносили удары по немецким аэродромам, нарушая работу воздушного моста Геринга. Есть основания предполагать, что и лейтенант Гаврилов штурмовал один из таких аэродромов — в Глебовщине или в Песках. А на пути «домой» был сбит вражескими истребителями или зенитной артиллерией. До базы не дотянул, упал где-то. Где именно — никто не знал.

----------


## Холостяк

*68 лет спустя.*




Лейтенанта Гаврилова и его Ил-2 нашли в болоте через 68 лет после гибели. Две недели назад. Анатолий Степанович Павлов, командир поискового отряда «Демянск» и его товарищи несколько дней доставали из торфяной жижи всё, что осталось от одноместного штурмовика Ил-2. Осталось, в общем говоря, немногое: бронекорпус, двигатель, обломки конструкции самолёта. А главное — внутри бронированного отсека были обнаружены останки лётчика. Такая находка стоила нескольких дней тяжёлой работы десятка добровольцев, изношенной гусеничной и колёсной техники и помпы, постоянно откачивавшей болотную воду из раскопа. Вот как это выглядело на фото....
В шлеме, в комбинезоне, с «кубарями» на гимнастёрке, в кирзовых сапогах лётчик покоился в разрушенной кабине своего самолёта. После войны «летающий танк» был подорван неизвестными «доброхотами»: надо было как-то жить, а разбившийся при падении самолёт — источних ценных цветных металлов, а, стало быть, и денег. Парашюта, пистолета и часов при пилоте не было — кто-то сумел всё перечисленное вытащить сразу после войны. А потом самолёт осел глубоко в болото и пролежал там до октября 2010 года, храня тайну имени пилота.
После обнаружения останков летчика и завершения операции по подъёму фрагментов боевого самолёта поисковики приступили к не менее трудоёмкой задаче — идентификации личности лётчика. Найденные в планшете документы были нечитаемы. Наград и личного оружия нет. Поиск по номеру извлечённого из болота двигателя дал следующую информацию: одноместный ИЛ-2, мотор АМ-38ш, номер двигателя Ш28563, номер самолета 1879701. 568 ШАП, 2 Ударная авиагруппа. Основываясь на этих данных можно было предполагать — за штурвалом штурмовика был пилот М.П. Гаврилов, уроженец хутора Секачи Комсомольского района Сталинградской области.
Поиски по ОБД «Мемориал» и сайту «Подвиг народа» позволили уточнить ряд данных по погибшему пилоту. Ну а дальше интернет выдал телефоны администрации хутора Секачи, что в Михайловском районе. Жители хутора помогли найти дочь лётчика, потом нашлась и его внучка Татьяна.
А в прошлые выходные своими руками мы развернули партбилет лётчика. Удостоверение личности Гаврилова и прочие личные документы были совершенно размыты водой и нечитаемы, а вот партбилет, запрессованный силой удара и временем среди денег и лотерейных билетов — сохранился отлично. Совершенно случайно его не заметили среди личных вещей пилота. Теперь два независимых источника позволяют утверждать: личность пилота-штурмовика и некоторые подробности его боевого пути установлены со 100% точностью. Так бывает нечасто.
_Если бы были под рукой письма моего деда… У нас их было много. Вчера звонила маме, она говорит — не может найти. Было у деда два младших брата, Григорий и Василий. Был у него, кроме дочерей-двойняшек и старший сын. Дочки родились в марте 1942 года, Михаилу Петровичу сообщили об их рождении. Он даже успел прислать ответное письмо. А в апреле он погиб._
_Мама воспитывалась в приемной семье. После получения извещения, когда дедушка пропал без вести, её отдали на удочерение. По каким причинам — я не знаю. Не зная своего отца, мама его очень любила и привила эту любовь и нам с сестрой. Мы всегда помнили о нем, часто перечитывали его письма. Плакали. В трудные моменты своей жизни мама говорила «…был бы папа жив — он бы не дал в обиду… был бы жив — посоветовал бы как поступить… был бы папа жив — он помог бы…»._
_У меня два сына — Алексей и Сергей, они военнослужащие, как их прадед. Наши дети писали про дедушку школьные сочинения, цитировали его письма…_
Из переписки с внучкой лётчика Гаврилова.

*Что дальше?*
Возникает вопрос — а «что же с ним будет дальше?» Останки лётчика будут надлежащим образом подготовлены к транспортировке на его родину, а уже там героя, отца и деда похоронят родственники. Смею надеяться — торжественно и при участии многочисленных неравнодушных современников и соплеменников. Свою жизнь лётчик Гаврилов отдал в бою именно за них. То есть — за нас. Как известно, русские своих на войне не бросают. Вот и посмотрим в очередной раз — так ли это.
Смотреть будем вот в какую сторону: гроб с останками лётчика необходимо переправить автотранспортом из Новгородской области в Волгоградскую. Такая услуга, как известно, не бесплатна. Сам гроб тоже необходимо купить. И флаг, которым гроб покроют, даром не выдают. На родине Гаврилова грядут новые расходы — похороны, даже в самом скромном виде — недёшевы. А хотелось бы, чтобы с цветами, военным оркестром и воинскими почестями. Всё это, как многие уже догадались, опять потребует расходов. Ходить побираться по такому поводу — совсем не годится. Надо самим.
В связи с таким положением вещей предлагаю всем, кто считает Гаврилова «своим» — самовыразиться не только в умелой многочасовой игре в «Ил-2» и огненных комментариях, но и в смысле финансов. Задача-минимум — оплатить транспортировку останков, задача-максимум — собрать необходимую для захоронения сумму. На вопрос «а почему не родственники оплачивают?» ответ будет простой — потому что лейтенант Гаврилов (а ведь он мог остаться и навсегда безымянным) погиб в бою за свою страну. Стало быть пришло наше время оценить его подвиг. Уверен — с задачей мы справимся, как уже не раз сообща делали.
Пользуясь случаем, докладываю всем причастным: 30.000 рублей, собранных добровольцами на нужды отряда, переданы командованию поискового отряда из рук в руки 30 октября сего года.

Для желающих помочь материально — реквизиты в *посте* автора в ЖЖ. Там же можно задать ему вопросы.

Тем временем в адрес штаба ВВС будет направлено письмо с вопросом о возможности прибытия на захоронение лётчика Гаврилова почётного караула. Также свяжусь с администрацией и телеканалами на местах. Было бы отлично привлечь к этой удивительной истории внимание СМИ: причастные могут смело выходить на связь со мной — фактуры, фото-видеоматериалов много, всё имеющееся будет предоставлено бескорыстно. 
От лица командования поискового отряда «Демянск» выражается огромная честная благодарность всем, кто не прошёл мимо и помог установить имя героя и найти его родственников. Имена неравнодушных людей: Илья Прокофьев, Игорь Кун, Любовь Ивановна Гаврилова, Лидия Петровна Попова, Николай Петрович Семисотов, Валентина Федоровна Рибакова, Дмитрий Николаевич Никифоров, Елена Цунаева.
*«Ил», а отчего ты «горбатый»?* 
_- Вы много летали в непосредственно сопровождении Ил-2. На Ваш взгляд это был эффективный самолет?_
_- Эффективный. Свои задачи он выполнял превосходно. Скажу больше, из всех ударных самолетов Красной Армии, Ил-2 наверно был самым важным. Знаешь, как на фронте говорили: «Ил», а отчего ты «горбатый»? «От того, что всю войну на себе вывез» — и поверь, в этой шутке есть гигантская доля смысла. Это правда, «Илы» действительно на себе «вывезли» войну. Наступление идет, то на направлении главного удара «Илы» работают «конвейером» — каждые 15-20 минут налет группы штурмовиков. Каждая делала по 3-4 захода. Разносили всё. Я горжусь, тем, что в бою «Илы» прикрывал, что воевал рядом с ними._ 

Летчик-истребитель, ветеран 107-го ГИАП Иван Иванович Кожемяко, майор запаса.

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение....

----------


## Холостяк

еще фото.......

----------


## Холостяк

и еще..............

----------


## Холостяк

*Возвращенная память.*
Выписка из Книги Памяти Республики Коми, том 8 страница 308: "Кобзев Михаил Васильевич, 1922 г.р. Мобилизован Сыктывкарским ГВК в сентябре 1941 года…". Вот и всё… Всё что осталось от человека, от воина, от сына, от родного человека. Вот уже более 60-и лет в судьбе Михаила Васильевича не было даже строчки определенности – погиб, пропал без вести, умер от ран? 

Чуть дополнить сведения о судьбе Михаила Кобзева мы смогли в Центральном архиве Министерства Обороны Российской Федерации: "…2 июля 1944 года самолет Ил-2 (заводской номер 1860) 839-го штурмового авиаполка 260-й смешанной авиадивизии 7-й Воздушной армии Карельского фронта сбит при выполнении боевого задания в районе Салми. Экипаж самолета: летчик сержант Леви Андрей Романович, воздушный стрелок старший сержант Кобзев Михаил Васильевич – не вернулись с боевого задания."

 

*Предыстория.* 

Уже на протяжении ряда лет мы сотрудничаем в вопросах военной истории с нашими соседями из Финляндии. Согласно Межправительственного соглашения между Российской Федерацией и Республикой Финляндия на территории Ленинградской области ежегодно работают поисковые группы из Финляндии. Каждый год поисковые отряды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области передают финской стороне останки обнаруженных в ходе поисковых работ погибших солдат Суоми. Финские поисковики, со своей стороны оказывают информационную поддержку нашим отрядам в вопросах установления имен погибших и представляют историческую и картографическую основу последующих поисковых работ. 

Огромная информационно-исследовательская работа проводится финским историком с мировым именем Карлом Фредриком Геустом. Самой большой темой исследований Карла Геуста является военная история финской и советской авиации. Несколько лет мы посредством электронной почты и личных встреч обмениваемся исторической информацией. Примером этих взаимоотношений служит история установления судьбы летчика 5-го истребительного авиаполка ВВС КБФ Ессина Николая Михайловича. Согласно советских архивных документов Н.М. Ессин, значился пропавшим без вести 12 июля 1941 года. Благодаря информации Карла Геуста удалось установить, что Николай Михайлович совершил вынужденную посадку на территории Финляндии и спустя два дня попал в плен, где 28 февраля 1942 года умер. Нашими совместными усилиями удалось разыскать родных Николая Михайловича и найти место его захоронения в Финляндии. И вот по самой великой справедливости дочери солдата Великой войны спустя шестидесятилетия смогли приехать в Финляндию на могилу своего отца. 

За эти годы К.Ф. Геустом переданы в наше распоряжение для исследования более 50-и копий протоколов допросов советских летчиков, штурманов и стрелков-радистов, которые попали в плен к финнам. Большинство из них, сбитые в воздушных боях, попали в плен без сознания, при вынужденных посадках на "брюхо", иногда после длительных скитаний по тылам противника без пищи. Некоторые, покинув горящий самолет, опускались на парашютах прямо в расположении финских войск. К сожалению, многие из них не смогли вернуться на Родину после подписания мирного соглашения между СССР и Финляндией в сентябре 1944 года, т.к. либо умерли от ран, полученных в воздушных боях, либо умерли в плену, либо были расстреляны как ярые сторонники коммунистического строя. Благодаря этим протоколам удается установить их судьбы, обстоятельства их последних боев, вернуть родным и близким их имена, вычеркнув тем самым из списков пропавших без вести. 

Единственной трудностью, с которой нам приходится сталкиваться в этой работе, является то, что в Финляндии в архивах почти не сохранились документы по советским военнопленным. Дело в том, что ближе к осени 1944 года, когда между СССР и Финляндией велись переговоры о мире, а на фронтах стояло относительное затишье, большая часть документов, касающихся наших военнопленных, были вывезены из страны и обратно так и не возратились. Где сейчас находятся данные документы, финские историки ответить затрудняются. Даже при работе союзной контрольной комиссии по передаче военнопленных многие документы пришлось составлять заново. Те протоколы и другие документы, рассказывающие о судьбе наших соотечественников в плену, удается найти Карлу Геусту в архивных документах других инстанций и ведомств, куда согласно служебной рассылке отправлялись копии документов. Эта благородная миссия Карла Геуста по поиску архивных документов продолжается и в настоящее время. 

Недаром бывший Чрезвычайный и Полномочный Посол Российской Федерации в Финляндии Юрий Степанович Дерябин отмечал: "Сейчас наступили иные времена. С большим волнением вспоминаю слова финских ветеранов: "Ваши ребята не несут ответственности за действия своих политиков, они, как и мы, выполняли свой воинский долг. Они достойны памятника"… Возврат забытых на Родине имен воинов – "…одно из направлений нашего нового взаимодействия с Финляндией. Речь идет о работе в архивах. Именно они должны дать ответ, которого ждут не только военные историки, но в первую очередь родные и близкие погибших: сколько, кто и где сложили свои головы в войнах – и с советской, и с финской стороны". 

В ближайшее время наша взаимная работа по поиску и установлению судеб пропавших без вести советских воинов на территории Финляндии, а также в полосе соприкосновения при боевых действиях советских и финских войск выйдет на новый уровень. 

Речь идет о том, что в настоящее время в военном архиве в Хельсинки начата работа по созданию так называемого "трофейного" фонда. В этом фонде будут храниться не обычные документы, а личные вещи бойцов и командиров Красной Армии, которые были обнаружены при погибших или изъяты при пленении: партийные и комсомольские билеты, справки, удостоверения, красноармейские книжки, блокноты, записные книжки, другие вещи и документы. 

Начало этой работе уже положено, при нашей последней встрече с Карлом Геустом российской стороне переданы копии различных документов, которые были обнаружены у погибших летчиков, штурманов и стрелков радистов советских самолетов. 

Вот об этом и наш рассказ.

*Кандидатская карточка ВКП (б) из Финляндии.*

 

Разбирая копии архивных документов, доставленных Карлом Геустом из Военного архива в Хельсинки, мы обнаружили интересные документы, которые почти полностью раскрыли фронтовую судьбу одного из воинов Карельского фронта. 

Сначала "Удостоверение № 024033", выданное Сыктывкарской квалификационной комиссией Госавтоинспекции Управления Р.-К. Милиции Коми АССР 12 июня 1941 года на право управления мотоциклами всех марок на имя Кобзева Михаила Васильевича. В удостоверении вложен талон на право управления мотоциклом в течение 6-ти суток с момента отобрания удостоверения. 

Затем кандидатская карточка ВКП(б) № 6856518. Выдана Кобзеву Михаилу Васильевичу в апреле 1944 года политотделом 260 смешанной авиадивизии Карельского фронта. 

Читаем следующий документ: красноармейская книжка М.В. Кобзева. Звание и должность: сержант, писарь. Наименование части (учреждения): 839-й истребительный авиаполк. Наименование подразделения: управление полка. Образование: 10 классов средней школы. Национальность: русский. Год рождения: 1922. Год призыва: 24 сентября 1941 года. Каким военкоматом призван: Сыктывкарским РВК Коми АССР. Специальность до призыва: пилот. Место рождения: Воронежская область, Рождественско-Хавский район, село Рождественская Хава. Мать Кобзева Пелагея Павловна. Прохождение службы: 112-й стрелковый полк, сержант с 30 августа 1942 года, 102-й отдельный инженерный армейский батальон, сержант, командир отделения с 4 ноября 1942 года, 839-й истребительный авиаполк, сержант, писарь с 8 ноября 1942 года. 

Прочитав данные по прохождению службы Михаила Кобзева, мы подивились перипетиям фронтовой судьбы солдата. Еще больший интерес к судьбе этого человека вызвал следующий документ - "Временное удостоверение № А 795540": "Предъявитель сего старший сержант Кобзев Михаил Васильевич награжден Приказом 7-й Воздушной армии Карельского фронта № 012 от 4 апреля 1944 года "За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками" Орденом Славы 3-й степени. Орден за № 695. Подпись: командир 260-й смешанной авиационной дивизии, гвардии полковник Рейфшнейдер.

*Вырезка из фронтовой газеты.*

 



С одной стороны было все объяснимо. 839-й истребительный авиаполк (впоследствии штурмовой авиаполк) входил в состав 260-й смешанной авиадивизии с момента ее переформирования 26 февраля 1943 года. На период формирования дивизии полк имел на вооружении самолеты И-16, И-153, И-15бис. А в марте-апреле 1943 года уже был перевооружен самолетами Ил-2. Но нас заинтересовал сам факт награждения писаря полка Орденом Славы 3-й степени! Какой подвиг совершил Михаил Васильевич Кобзев, находясь на должности писаря в авиационном полку, и как получилось, что его документы оказались в финском "трофейном" фонде военного архива? 

На этот вопрос смогла ответить статья из фронтовой газеты "Воздушный стрелок Михаил Кобзев", которая также находилась среди документов, переданных нам финской стороной. Мы полностью дублируем ее текст: 

"Еще задолго до войны простой деревенский мальчик Михаил Кобзев мечтал об авиации. Пришло время, и он добивается своего – поступил в аэроклуб на планерное отделение, а потом стал инструктором планеризма. Это приблизило его к авиации. Осталось только пойти в летную школу. Но началась Великая Отечественная война. В сентябре 1941 года Михаил был призван в Красную Армию и направлен в школу младших командиров. И вот вместо авиации Кобзев оказался командиром отделения в лыжной бригаде. Участвуя в боях с немецкими захватчиками в мае 1942 года он был дважды ранен и лишился четырех пальцев на левой руке. 

Но мечта об авиации не покидала Кобзева. Признанный негодным к строевой службе, он добился, чтобы его послали хоть писарем, но все-таки в летную часть. И стоило ему оказаться на аэродроме, как снова овладела им давняя мечта. 

Медицинская комиссия не допустила его к летной работе. Но Кобзев не унывал: "Не беда, что четырех пальцев нет. Можно быть хотя бы воздушным стрелком». И он этого добился. 

Не окончив специальной школы воздушных стрелков, Кобзев стал сам упорно учиться, настойчиво осваивать теорию воздушной стрельбы. Практические же стрельбы, как и теорию, сдал на "отлично". И вот он по праву занял свое место в кабине стрелка на штурмовике. 

Недавно шестерка "Ильюшиных-2" штурмовали и бомбили артиллерийские батареи и огневые точки противника. Когда штурмовики отходили от цели, на них набросились 12 истребителей противника. 

Наши летчики вступили в бой с истребителями, а воздушные стрелки своим метким огнем отражали атаки немцев. Михаил Кобзев экономно расходовал боекомплект. Он видел, что бой принимает ожесточенный характер, и поэтому вел только прицельный огонь, выбирая удобные моменты.

 

Вот один "Мессершмитт-109" попытался атаковать самолет Кобзева. Но стрелок быстро открыл такой шквальный огонь, что немец шарахнулся в сторону. Второй прицельной очередью из крупнокалиберного пулемета Михаил Кобзев сбил противника. 

Это была первая победа старшего сержанта Михаила Кобзева. Орденом Славы 3-й степени награжден отважный воздушный стрелок. Ал.Шевцов". 

Позже 2 июля 1944 года при выполнении боевого задания Ил-2 Михаила Кобзева не вернулся, упав на финской территории. Среди документов погибшего воздушного стрелка, которые были обнаружены в обломках самолета финскими военнослужащими и теперь представлены вниманию исследователей, была и его фотография. 

На нас с Вами смотрят молодые, немного грустные, глаза простого русского парня, который всю свою сознательную жизнь приближал мечту стать летчиком, покорять воздух и пространство. Получив тяжелое увечье, он настойчиво шел навстречу новым испытаниям. Что заставляло молодого парня, уже ставшего инвалидом в 20 лет и прошедшего суровую школу войны в пехоте, уже познавшего тяготы и лишения фронтовой жизни, вернуться на фронт? И не просто вернуться, а сознательно идти на более сложную и тяжелую боевую работу, которая была гораздо опаснее тыловой должности писаря при штабе! 

Наверное, в то далекое и непростое время такие слова, как Долг и Родина, имели совсем другое значение для живущего поколения! Давайте задумаемся, а мы смогли бы так прожить свою жизнь? 


*Илья Прокофьев, 
Общественный фонд поисковых отрядов Ленинградской области 
при содействии Карла Фредрика Геуста, члена правления Общества военных историков Финляндии.*

----------


## Холостяк

Советские летчики рядом с истребителем И-16 на Халхин-Голе. Герой Советского Союза Николай Семенович Герасимов (1911—1960) стоит справа. Золотая звезда №114 от 23.02.1939. Во время Великой Отечественной войны командовал авиационным полком и авиационной дивизией.



Герой Советского Союза командир эскадрильи 4-го гвардейского авиационного полка гвардии старший лейтенант Г.Д. Цоколаев в кабине своего истребителя И-16 «борт 21-красный». На фюзеляже нанесен знак «Гвардия», 4-й гвардейский авиаполк был вооружен истребителями И-16 до марта 1943 года.
Цоколаев Геннадий Дмитриевич — участник советско-финской войны 1939—1940 годов, участник Великой Отечественной войны с первых дней. К апрелю 1942 года гвардии старший лейтенант Г.Д. Цоколаев совершил 309 боевых вылетов, в 38 воздушных боях сбил лично 6 и в группе 11 самолетов противника. 14 июня 1942 года «за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство» Г.Д. Цоколаеву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (№ 651). Всего за годы войны Г.Д. Цоколаев совершил более 500 успешных боевых вылетов, уничтожил в Балтийском море 10 катеров с экипажами, сбил в воздушных боях 26 вражеских самолетов, провел 82 разведки в глубоком тылу противника. В 1944 году врачи запретили многократно раненому в боях летчику летать, и Цоколаев продолжил службу на пункте наведения.



Штурман 4-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка ВМФ гвардии старший лейтенант В.М. Дмитриев на фоне своего истребителя Ла-5.
Летчик-истребитель Дмитриев Владимир Михайлович — участник Великой Отечественной войны с первых дней. К июлю 1943 года совершил 459 боевых вылетов, сбил 3 самолета противника лично и 12 в группе. Погиб в воздушном бою 7 февраля 1944 года.
Изображение пасти было нарисовано техником первой эскадрильи полка Макаровым на истребителях Г.Д. Костылева, А.Г. Алпатова и В.М. Дмитриева.



Советские пилоты самолетов По-2 (У-2) — участники воздушного парада 18 августа 1946 года в честь Дня воздушного флота СССР. Самолеты шли в строю в форме звезды (фото в центре) — портреты летчиков расположены в соответствии с местом каждого в этом строю.
Фото из семейного архива Петра Николаевича Зубарева (1923—1972). Военный пилот, летчик первого класса. Прошел всю войну; на ее начало учился в Киеве в Политехническом институте и написал заявление с просьбой отправить в войска. Летал на самолете По-2 (У-2). За время боевых действий награжден двумя орденами Красной Звезды, двумя орденами Красного Знамени и орденом Отечественной войны.
Фото предоставлено дочерью П.Н. Зубарева Аллой Зубаревой.

----------


## Холостяк

Советские летчики рассматривают сбитый румынский истребитель IAR-80. Лето 1944-го года. Справа — Николай Иванович Дынич, воевавший с 1943 года в 513-ом истребительном авиаполку старшим летчиком. Сбил один самолет, возможно, как раз этот. В 1944-ом году был награжден орденом Красной Звезды.



Румынский истребитель, сбитый советскими войсками над Одессой.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Нашел немного действительно ценных фотографий из нашей истории.... Сделаю перепост их сюда для того чтоб все посмотрели на тех кто победил - на наших героев....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото.............

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии.......

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю..... Какие лица!!!

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии........ Как будто они смотрят на нас из нашего прошлого....
К сожалению многие не известны...
На 5-м фото летчик НКВД.

----------


## Холостяк

*От героев былых* 
*времен* 
*Не осталось порой* 
*имен...* 
*Те кто приняли* 
*смертный бой* 
*Стали просто землей* 
*травой.* 
*Только грозная* 
*доблесть их* 
*Поселилась в* 
*сердцах живых,* 
*Этот вечный огонь,* 
*Нам завещанный одним,* 
*Мы в груди храним.*

----------


## Холостяк

1. АЛЕКСЕЙ АФАНАСЬЕВИЧ ГОЛИМБИЕВСКИЙ - командир эскадрильи 175-го штурмового авиаполка.
2. АТАР КОНСТАНТИНОВИЧ ДЖИНЧАРАДЗЕ.
3. БАДАЕВ И ГОРКИН В ГРУППЕ НАГРАЖДЁННЫХ ЛЁТЧИКОВ. АПРЕЛЬ 1942.
4. ВИКТОР МАКСИМОВИЧ ГОЛУБЕВ. 214 боевых вылетов на штурмовку. Уничтожил 50 танков, 20 самолётов,в воздушных боях сбил 3 немецких самолёта.
5. Военинженер ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ ИЗРАИЛЬ ИСААКОВИЧ ЛЕВЕНСОН.1942 ГОД.
6. Летчики - Г.Фабрика, М.Глинский и Н.Чистосердов.
7. Летчики - гв.ст.лейтенант Ю.Я.Колесников, гв.лейтенант А.И.Миронов и гв.лейтенант Н.К.Колчанов.
8. ГВАРДИИ КАПИТАН А.А.ДЕВЯТИЯРОВ-КОМАНДИР ЭСК.ШТУРМОВИКОВ.
9. Гвардии капитан БАКЛАН АНДРЕЙ ЯКОВЛЕВИЧ - командир звена 434-го истребительного авиационного полка 16-й ВА (командир эскадрильи 32 гиап).
10. ГВАРДИИ КАПИТАН Н.ЗАСТОИН 355 ВЫЛЕТОВ.1944.

*Погляди на моих* 
*бойцов,* 
*Целый свет помнит* 
*их в лицо.* 
*Вот застыл батальон* 
*в строю,* 
*Снова старых друзей* 
*узнаю.* 
*Хоть им нет* 
*двадцати пяти* 
*Трудный путь им* 
*пришлось пройти* 
*Это те, кто в штыки* 
*Поднимался, как один.* 
*Те, кто брал Берлин.*

----------


## Холостяк

1. ГВАРДИИ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ И.МОЧАЛОВ (180 БОЕВЫХ ВЫЛЕТОВ).1944.
2. ГВАРДИИ МАЙОР С.Т.АМОСОВА.1944.
3. ГВАРДИИ СТ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ С.ЯЦКОВСКИЙ. 1943.
4. ГЕН.МАЙОР АВИАЦИИ Ф.П.ПОЛЫНИН.
5. Генерал майор авиации.
6. Генерал майор авиации Щелкин Василий Антонович.
7. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА ГЕН.МАЙОР АВИАЦИИ И.И.ДУШКИН.
8. ГЕРОИ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА КРЮКОВ, ДУБЕНЕЦ И МУРАТБЕКОВ. 1941.
9. ГЕРОИ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА МОРОЗОВ, ГАРАНИН И ШАПОШНИКОВ. 1942.
10. ДЕНИСОВ Сергей Прокофьевич.

*Нет в России семьи 
такой, 
Где б не памятен 
был свой герой. 
И глаза молодых 
солдат 
С фотографий 
увядших глядят. 
Этот взгляд словно 
высший суд 
Для ребят, что 
сейчас растут, 
И мальчишкам нельзя 
Ни солгать ни 
обмануть, 
Ни с пути свернуть.*

----------


## Холостяк

1. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА ЛЁТЧИК ИЛЬЯ ПАВЛОВИЧ МАЗУРУК.1937.
2. ГРУППА ЛЁТЧИКОВ-ШТУРМОВИКОВ ИЗ СОЕДИНЕНИЯ Г.Л.ТОЛСТИКОВА.
3. ГСС генерал-майор Д.Д.Лелюшенко, медсестра Е.П.Ершова, лейтенанты С.Г.Ридный и В.Г.Калашников.
4. ДВАЖДЫ ОРДЕНОНОСЕЦ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ ШИЛОВ. ЮЖНЫЙ ФРОНТ. 1941.
5. ИНЖЕНЕР АВИАЧАСТИ Д.ЗИЛЬМАКОВИЧ. ЗАПАДНЫЙ ФРОНТ. 1942.
6. кавалер 3-х орденов гв.лейтенант И.Лаборев, кавалер 3-х орденов штурман гв.лейтенант А.Коршунов, кавалер ордена Отечественной войны II ст. радист сержант А.Воробьёв.
7. командир гв.мл.лейтенант С.Бобылев, штурман гв.ст.лейтенант С.Рагозин и стрелок-радист гв.старшина Н.Кутаев.
8. КОМАНДИР ОТРЯДА ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ Г.БАСЕНКО. 1 УКР.ФРОНТ. 1944.
9. КОМАНДИР ПОЛКА НОЧНЫХ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКОВ МАЙОР И.Ф.ПРЕСНЯКОВ.
10. КОМАНДИР ЭСКАДРИЛИИ СТ.ЛЕЙТ.А.М.КУЧУМОВ. 1945.

----------


## Холостяк

1. КОМАНДИР ПИКИРУЮЩЕГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА П.Д.ПАНОСОВ. 1945.
2. командиры эскадрилий гвардии капитаны Г.В.Дубов 50 боевых вылетов, Н.П.Васильченко 150 боевых и А.Ф.Кежеванов 500 боевых.
3. ЛЁТЧИК ГВАРДИИ СТАРШИЙ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ Н.ЦЫПЛУКИН. 1944.
4. ЛЁТЧИК КАПИТАН М.П.СТУПИШИН. 1944.
5. ЛЁТЧИК-ШТУРМОВИК КАПИТАН К.КОРОВИН.
6. Лётчик гв.капитан В.Б.Емельяненко. 1943 год.
7. ЛЁТЧИК СТ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ БОРИС МИХАЙЛОВИЧ ПАДАЛКО. 1944 ГОД.
8. ЛЁТЧИКИ-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛИ КАПИТАН Я.МУРАШКИН И ЛЕЙТ.Б.КОМАРОВ.
9. ЛЁТЧИКИ-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛИ ЛОБАШЕВ И БИНЧУК. БРЯНСКОЕ НАПР. АВГ.1943.
10. Н.М.СКОМОРОХОВ. 3-й УКР.ФРОНТ. 1944.

----------


## Холостяк

1. КОМАНДУЮЩИЙ АВИАСОЕДИНЕНИЕМ ПОЛКОВНИК И.Д.УДОНИН. 1942 ГОД.
2. КОМБРИГ В.К.КОККИНАКИ. 1939. 
3. КОМБРИГ В.С.ХОЛЬЗУНОВ.
4. КОМБРИГ ИВАН ТИМОФЕЕВИЧ СПИРИН.
5. КОМЭСК КАПИТАН И.А.ВЕШНЯКОВ. 2-й ПРИБАЛТИЙСКИЙ ФРОНТ. 1944.
6. КОМЭСК ШТУРМОВИКОВ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ Л.М.РОЩИН. ПРИБ.ФРОНТ. 1944.
7. ЛЁТЧИК И.И.ЧЕРНЫШ. 
8. ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ В.Д.ЛАВРИНЕНКО. СТАЛИНГРАД. ОКТЯБРЬ 1942.
9. ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ П.ГРИЩЕНКО.
10. ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ МЛ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ В.В.КОЧЕБОКОВ.

----------


## Холостяк

А. Суркову 

Ты помнишь, Алеша, дороги Смоленщины, 
Как шли бесконечные, злые дожди, 
Как кринки несли нам усталые женщины, 
Прижав, как детей, от дождя их к груди, 

Как слезы они вытирали украдкою, 
Как вслед нам шептали: — Господь вас спаси! — 
И снова себя называли солдатками, 
Как встарь повелось на великой Руси. 

Слезами измеренный чаще, чем верстами, 
Шел тракт, на пригорках скрываясь из глаз: 
Деревни, деревни, деревни с погостами, 
Как будто на них вся Россия сошлась, 

Как будто за каждою русской околицей, 
Крестом своих рук ограждая живых, 
Всем миром сойдясь, наши прадеды молятся 
За в бога не верящих внуков своих. 

Ты знаешь, наверное, все-таки Родина - 
Не дом городской, где я празднично жил, 
А эти проселки, что дедами пройдены, 
С простыми крестами их русских могил. 

Не знаю, как ты, а меня с деревенскою 
Дорожной тоской от села до села, 
Со вдовьей слезою и с песнею женскою 
Впервые война на проселках свела. 

Ты помнишь, Алеша: изба под Борисовом, 
По мертвому плачущий девичий крик, 
Седая старуха в салопчике плисовом, 
Весь в белом, как на смерть одетый, старик. 

Ну что им сказать, чем утешить могли мы их? 
Но, горе поняв своим бабьим чутьем, 
Ты помнишь, старуха сказала:- Родимые, 
Покуда идите, мы вас подождем. 

«Мы вас подождем!» — говорили нам пажити. 
«Мы вас подождем!» — говорили леса. 
Ты знаешь, Алеша, ночами мне кажется, 
Что следом за мной их идут голоса. 

По русским обычаям, только пожарища 
На русской земле раскидав позади, 
На наших глазах умирали товарищи, 
По-русски рубаху рванув на груди. 

Нас пули с тобою пока еще милуют. 
Но, трижды поверив, что жизнь уже вся, 
Я все-таки горд был за самую милую, 
За горькую землю, где я родился, 

За то, что на ней умереть мне завещано, 
[Что русская мать нас на свет родила, 
Что, в бой провожая нас, русская женщина 
По-русски три раза меня обняла.] 

1941

----------


## Холостяк

Жди меня, и я вернусь. 
Только очень жди, 
Жди, когда наводят грусть 
Желтые дожди, 
Жди, когда снега метут, 
Жди, когда жара, 
Жди, когда других не ждут, 
Позабыв вчера. 
Жди, когда из дальних мест 
Писем не придет, 
Жди, когда уж надоест 
Всем, кто вместе ждет. 

Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Не желай добра 
Всем, кто знает наизусть, 
Что забыть пора. 
Пусть поверят сын и мать 
В то, что нет меня, 
Пусть друзья устанут ждать, 
Сядут у огня, 
Выпьют горькое вино 
На помин души... 
Жди. И с ними заодно 
Выпить не спеши. 

Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Всем смертям назло. 
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть 
Скажет: - Повезло. 
Не понять, не ждавшим им, 
Как среди огня 
Ожиданием своим 
Ты спасла меня. 
Как я выжил, будем знать 
Только мы с тобой,- 
Просто ты умела ждать, 
Как никто другой.

----------


## Холостяк

Имя не указали........
Но есть инфа по этому летчику -
С 10 Июня по 26 Октября 1938 года был в Испании командиром звена истребителей И-16. Совершил около 25 боевых вылетов ( имел боевой налёт 30 часов ), участвовал в 6 воздушных боях.
23 Июля 1938 года в районе Валенсии сбил 2 истребителя Ме-109. 
В этом бою был ранен в ногу, но смог довести повреждённый самолёт ( 85 пробоин ) до своего аэродрома и посадить его.
После лечения в госпитале был отправлен в Советский Союз.
22 Февраля 1939 года награждён орденом Красного Знамени. Вскоре получил звание Капитана и стал командовать эскадрильей.
За участие в Советско - Финляндской войне 1939 - 1940 годов был награжден вторым орденом Красного Знамени ( 7.04.1940 ).
В 1940 году был назначен командиром 92-го ИАП, которым командовал до Сентября 1941 года.
Весной 1942 года воевал на Брянском фронте. 
В Марте, во время одного из налётов на вражеский аэродром, вместе с двумя другими лётчиками, уничтожил 5 самолётов Hs-126. 
С Октября 1944 года по Январь 1945 года командовал 304-й ИАП.

----------


## Холостяк

Ерофеевский Африкант Платонович - командир эскадрильи 717-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 242-й ночной бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 6-й воздушной армии Северо-Западного фронта, майор. 

Родился 26 марта 1917 в селе Тымск Каргасокского района Томской области в семье крестьянина. Русский. Член КПСС с 1943 года. Образование неполное среднее. С 1921 года жил в городе Тобольске, с 1934 — в городе Ульяновске. Работал старшим пионервожатым, затем преподавателем физкультуры в неполной средней школе № 4. 

В Красной Армии с 1936 года. Окончил Ульяновскую военно-авиационную школу пилотов и Пермскую военно-авиационную школу пилотов. 

В действующей армии с июня 1941. Первый свой боевой вылет Африкант Платонович Ерофеевский совершил 22 июня 1941 года на самолете ПО-2. Будучи командиром эскадрильи ночных бомбардировщиков, он в совершенстве владел техникой пилотирования и при любой погоде отлично выполнял сложные задания. Под его руководством эскадрилья бомбила передовой край противника 2531 раз.

Под командованием Ерофеевского летали на бомбёжку врага не только мужчины, но и женщины. Фашисты наземные войска боялись самолётов ПО-2, так как они были практически незаметны в ночном небе, называли их «летающими мельницами» и часто вызывали истребителей на борьбу с ними. Ерофеевскому лично не раз приходилось встречаться в небе с «мессершмиттами». Но он умел ускользать от них, маневрируя над самой землёй, практически задевая макушки деревьев. Дважды за войну ему приходилось сажать подбитую, неуправляемую машину на лесные поляны. При одной из таких посадок самолёт скапотировал, и Ерофеевский получил сильные ушибы.

К октябрю 1943 майор Ерофеевский совершил 1034 боевых вылета на бомбардировку войск противника и на разведку оборонительных объектов в его тылу.

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 4 февраля 1944 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство майору Ерофеевскому Африканту Платоновичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (№ 3600).

Войну А.П.Ерофеевский закончил командиром бомбардировочного полка.

После войны полковник Ерофеевский командовал авиационным полком в городе Каунасе. В этой части пилоты первыми в стране учились летать на новых вертолётах «Ми-4». Эти вертолёты собирались использовать во время первой советской экспедиции в Антарктиду. О том, с какой капризной техникой предстоит иметь дело в Антарктиде, показал первый показательный полёт, на котором присутствовал генеральный конструктор этих аппаратов Михаил Миль. Право поднять «Ми-4» в воздух получили лучшие лётчики полковник Африкант Ерофеевский и капитан Василий Головановский. Захлопав лопастями, машина стала послушно набирать высоту. По строю прокатилась волна аплодисментов. И вдруг вертолёт резко бросило вправо, он кувыркнулся и с 10 метров рухнул на землю. Офицеры бросились к горящей машине и чудом успели вытащить товарищей. После этой авиакатастрофы Ерофеевский долго находился на излечении.

Вскоре его назначили командиром авиационной дивизии. С 1961 года полковник Ерофеевский в запасе. Работал в гражданской авиации. Был начальником аэропорта в городе Тула. Умер 18 марта 1976 года. Похоронен в Туле. 

Награждён орденом Ленина (04.02.44), 3 орденами Красного Знамени (16.04.42; 09.10.42; 13.01.43), орденом Красной Звезды (30.12.56), многими медалями.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Зам.командира эскадрильи 237-го ШАП 305-й ШАД 9-го смешанного авиакорпуса 17-й ВА 3-го Украинского фронта НИКОЛАЙ ПЕТРОВИЧ БЫКОВ.
2. Заместитель командира эскадрильи 686-го штурмового авиаполка КАПИТАН Н.П.КОЧЕТКОВ.
3. Старший лётчик 59-го Гвардейского Барановичского Краснознамённого штурмового авиаполка НИКОЛАЙ ВАСИЛЬЕВИЧ ИВАНОВ.
4. НОЧНОЙ ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ МЛ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ В.В.ШАШКИН. 1945 ГОД.
5. старший лейтенант Пьянков А.П.
6. СТЕПАН АКИМОВИЧ КРАСОВСКИЙ.
7. ФОТО ЛЁТЧИКА КАПИТАНА О.Н.ПОЛЯКОВА. 
8.
9.
10.

----------


## Холостяк

ОДИН ИЗ "СТАЛИНСКИХ СОКОЛОВ" СЕРГЕЙ НИКОЛАЕВИЧ ГЛИНСКИЙ!!!



Глинский Сергей Николаевич - командир эскадрильи 34-го гвардейского бомбардировочного Тихвинского Краснознаменного ордена Кутузова авиационного полка 276-й бомбардировочной Гатчинской дважды Краснознаменной орденов Суворова и Кутузова авиационной дивизии 1-й воздушной армии 3-го Белорусского фронта, гвардии майор.

Родился 25 сентября 1913 года в деревне Ягодно ныне Стругокрасненского района Псковской области в семье крестьянина. Русский. Окончил среднюю школу, работал в райкоме комсомола. 

В 1932 году был призван в Красную Армию и по комсомольской путевке направлен в авиационное училище. В 1933 году окончил Ленинградскую военно-теоретическую школу летчиков, продолжил учебу в Оренбургской военной школе летчиков и летнабов. По окончанию школы в 1935 году был оставлен в ней летчиком-инструктором. В 1939 году вступил в ВКП(б)/КПСС. Здесь встретил начало Великой Отечественной войны.

В 1942 году окончил авиационные курсы усовершенствования командного состава (КУКОС). Осенью того же года прибыл на фронт под Ленинградом, но участвовать в боях пришлось не сразу. Сначала переучивался на самолет-пикировщик Пе-2. Затем был назначен командиром резервной эскадрильи, тренировал пребывающее пополнение. Только в марте 1943 года старший лейтенант Глинский прибыл для прохождение службы в 34-й гвардейский бомбардировочный полк.

Первый боевой вылет совершил в мае 1943 года, в составе эскадрильи бомбил мост через реку Лугу. Неоднократно летчики полка летали на бомбардировку этого моста, но он оставался цел. Тогда Глинский предложил применить специальные бомбы - на грузовых парашютах с присоединными к стропам крюками. Спустя две недели, после тренировок на макете, экипаж Глинского выполнил боевую задачу.

Весь 1943 года летчик успешно бомбил позиции врага под Ленинградом, водил на задания группы пикировщиков. 18 июля во время налета на железнодорожную станцию Луга экипаж Глинского уничтожил несколько составов с горючим и боеприпасами. В декабре 1943 года был назначен командиром эскадрильи. 

24 января 1944 года при бомбардировке Гатчинского железнодорожного узла самолет капитана Глинского был подбит зенитным снарядом. Во время резкого пикирования летчик был выброшен из кабины, теряя сознание, успел открыть парашют. Приземлился неудачно - повис на телеграфных проводах и был взят в плен. Содержался в лагере в городе Остров. В феврале во время перевозки в тыл организовал групповой побег. Вскоре бежавшие попали в партизанский отряд, действовавший в Рудницкой пуще. Отсюда Глинский был переправлен на Большую землю.

Вернувшись в полк, продолжал участвовать в боевой работе. Неоднократно отличился в боях на Карельском перешейке летом 1944 года, в Прибалтике и Восточной Пруссии. Его эскадрилья успешно бомбила гитлеровцев под Эйдкуненом (ныне поселок Чернышевский) и Шталлупененом (ныне город Нестеров), в Инстербурге (Черняховск) под Хайлигенбайлем (Мамоново). Выполняя специальное задание, вывела из строя вражеский аэродром Нейтиф.

К апрелю 1945 года командир эскадрильи гвардии майор Глинский совершил 146 боевых вылетов на бомбардировку оборонительных сооружений, артиллерийских позиций, скоплений живой силы и техники противника. 

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 29 июня 1946 года за образцовое выполнение заданий командования и проявленные мужество и героизм в боях с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками гвардии майору Глинскому Сергею Николаевичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (N 6335).

После войны продолжал службу в ВВС, но недолго. В 1948 году майор Глинский был арестован. Ему припомнили кратковременное пребывание в плену. Не смотря на боевые заслуги он бы осужден, лишен всех наград и звания Героя Советского Союза. 

После освобождения из мест заключения приехал в город Ленинград. Устроился работать старшим инженером в НИИ, затем стал начальником отдела. В 1970 году, после неоднократных обращений однополчан Сергей Николаевич Глинский был восстановлен в звании Героя Советского Союза и в правах на другие награды. Скончался 2 июня 1978 года. Похоронен на Северном кладбище города Санкт-Петербурга (Восточный участок).

Награжден орденом Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями. 

В средней общеобразовательной школе N 538 города Санкт-Петербурга по инициативе С.Н. Глинского был открыт музей 34-го гвардейского бомбардировочного полка. В зале музея устанвлен бюст Героя.

----------


## Холостяк

ПРЕОБРАЖЕНСКИЙ ЕВГЕНИЙ НИКОЛАЕВИЧ ЛЕГЕНДА БАЛТИКИ 




Преображенский Евгений Николаевич - командир 1-го минно-торпедного авиационного полка 8-й бомбардировочной авиационной бригады Военно-воздушных сил Краснознамённого Балтийского флота, полковник. 

Родился 22 июня 1909 года в селе Благовещенье (ныне Кирилловского района Вологодской области) в семье сельского учителя. Русский. Член ВКП(б)/КПСС с 1940 года. В рядах Военно-Морского Флота СССР с 1927 года. В 1930 году окончил Военно-морское авиационное училище и в 1933 году - курсы усовершенствования начальствующего состава при Военно-воздушной инженерной академии. Участник советско-финляндской войны 1939-1940 годов. 

Во время Великой Отечественной войны, в конце июля 1941 года, полковник Преображенский Е.Н. принял 1-й минно-торпедный авиационный полк 8-й авиабригады ВВС КБФ, укомплектованный преимущественно опытными морскими лётчиками, но использовавшийся в первые дни войны в основном на сухопутном театре военных действий, так как армейское командование практически осталось без своей авиации. 

Вступив в командование полком, Преображенский Е.Н. одновременно становится во главе особой группы, созданной из всех пяти авиаэскадрилий 1-го минно-торпедного авиаполка, которая в первых числах августа 1941 года перебазировалась на уже находившийся в тылу противника один из четырёх самых больших островов Моонзундского архипелага - остров Саарема (Эзель), так как с расположенного на нём аэродрома Кагул, тактический радиус самолётов "ДБ-3ф" обеспечивал возможность нанесения бомбовых ударов по Берлину. При этом столицу гитлеровской Германии можно было достать не только с учётом предельного радиуса действия бомбардировщиков авиаполка, но и при условии выполнения полётов только в ночное время суток и только над водной поверхностью. 

В ночь с 7 на 8 августа 1941 года полковник Е.Н. Преображенский во главе флагманского экипажа участвовал в нанесении первого бомбового удара по военным объектам столицы гитлеровской Германии - Берлина. 

"С тех пор столица Германии уже не решалась зажигать по вечерам свет на своих улицах. Бомбы Преображенского были первыми предвестниками неумолимого поражения. Он первым потушил огни Берлина" (ежедневная газета ВВС КБФ "Лётчик Балтики" за 18 января 1946 года). 

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 13 августа 1941 года полковник Преображенский Евгений Николаевич удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза, с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 530). 

Лётчики-балтийцы полковника Преображенского совершили ещё семь налётов на Берлин, последний из которых состоялся 4 сентября 1941 года, так как с оставлением советскими войсками Таллина, полеты с острова Эзель стали невозможны. После чего полк Е.Н. Преображенского участвует в обороне северной столицы - героического Ленинграда. 

С августа 1942 года Е.Н. Преображенский командир авиационной бригады ВВС КБФ; с апреля 1943 года до сентября 1944 года - начальник штаба и с сентября 1944 года по апрель 1945 года исполняющий обязанности командующего ВВС Северного флота. 

В 1945-1946 годах - заместитель командующего, а с февраля 1946 года командующий ВВС Тихоокеанского флота. 

В феврале 1950 года генерал-лейтенант авиации Преображенский Е.Н. назначен командующим авиацией ВМФ СССР, занимая этот пост до 1962 года. В 1951 году ему было присвоено воинское звание "генерал-полковник авиации". С 1962 года - военный консультант группы генеральных инспекторов Министерства обороны СССР. 

Жил в Москве. Умер 29 октября 1963 года. Похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище в Москве.

Награждён 3 орденами Ленина, 5 орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Суворова 2-й степени, Красной Звезды и медалями, а также орденом КНДР. 

Имя Героя присвоено 33-му Центру боевого применения и переучивания лётного состава морской авиации. Имя Е.Н.Преображенского носят улицы в городах Череповец, Кириллов Вологодской области. В селе Волкославино Кирилловского района Вологодской области установлен бюст Героя. На здании Череповецкого государственного университета, в честь Е.Н.Преображенского, установлена мемориальная доска.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Герои Советского Союза КАРАУЛИН, ДЯТЧЕНКОВ И ЖАРОВ. МОСКВА. 1942 ГОД

Николай Михайлович КАРАБУЛИН - ком.звена 215-го штурмового авиаполка 47-й смешанной авиадивизии Зап.Фронта,лейтенант.
Родился 17.11.1918 в крестьянской семье в деревне Тархановка Некрасовского района Ярославской обл.Русский.
Окончил 7 классов и школу ФЗУ,работал токарем на Ярославском заводе "Пролетарская Свобода".Окончил Ярославский аэроклуб.
В РККА с 1938.В 1940 окончил Сталинскую военно-авиационное училище лётчиков.
В боях ВОВ с августа 1941.
К 16 сент.1941 совершил 13 успешных боевых вылетов.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12.4.1942 лейтенанту Николаю Михайловичу Карабулину присвоено звание ГСС с вручением ордена Ленина и медали Золотая Звезда (№ 670).
5 июля 1943 командир авиаэскадрильи капитан Н.М.Карабулин пал смертью храбрых при выполнении боевого задания.

----------


## Холостяк

Жди меня, и я вернусь. 
Только очень жди, 
Жди, когда наводят грусть 
Желтые дожди, 
Жди, когда снега метут, 
Жди, когда жара, 
Жди, когда других не ждут, 
Позабыв вчера. 
Жди, когда из дальних мест 
Писем не придет, 
Жди, когда уж надоест 
Всем, кто вместе ждет.

----------


## Холостяк

1. ГЕНЕРАЛ-МАЙОР СКЛЯР,ПОЛКОВНИК МАЧИН И ПОЛКОВНИК ИВАНОВ.1945.
2. ЗНАМЕНОСЦЫ ГВ.МИННО-ТОРПЕДНОГО АВИАПОЛКА. БАЛТФЛОТ.1944.
3. командир экипажа ст.лейтенант М.П.Гаврилов, штурман лейтенант П.П.Горицкий и стрелок-радист ст.сержант И.Ф.Кондрашенко. 1942.
4. Командир эскадрильи 193-го Гв.Отд.разведовательного авиаполка 2-й ВА 1-го Украинского фронта ЛЕОНИД ПЕТРОВИЧ ИВАНОВ.
5. ЛЁТЧИК МАЙОР И.Ф.ЧЁРНЫЙ. 1945.
6. ЛЁТЧИЦА НОЧНОЙ БОМБ.АВИАЦИИ ГВ.МЛ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ Р.И.ЮШИНА. 1944.
7. 8.  ФОТОГРАФИИ ЛЁТЧИЦЫ-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЯ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТА В.В.ХОМЯКОВОЙ. 1942.
9. майор С.Алейников и капитан Иван Андреев.
10. МАРШАЛ АВИАЦИИ С.А.ХУДЯКОВ. 1944.

----------


## Холостяк

Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Не желай добра 
Всем, кто знает наизусть, 
Что забыть пора. 
Пусть поверят сын и мать 
В то, что нет меня, 
Пусть друзья устанут ждать, 
Сядут у огня, 
Выпьют горькое вино 
На помин души... 
Жди. И с ними заодно 
Выпить не спеши.

----------


## Холостяк

Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Всем смертям назло. 
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть 
Скажет: - Повезло. 
Не понять, не ждавшим им, 
Как среди огня 
Ожиданием своим 
Ты спасла меня. 
Как я выжил, будем знать 
Только мы с тобой,- 
Просто ты умела ждать, 
Как никто другой.


...........................

На последней фотке авиационный функционер... Очень классное фото! Выразительное! Наверно начальник финансовой службы. Рядышком счеты лежат....

----------


## Холостяк

Потом продолжу постить фото наших сталинских Соколов... 
Спасибо нашим коллекционерам-антиквариатщикам за то, что не дали сгинуть таким ценностям и сохранили и сохраняют подобные фотографии. Хотя больше они относятся к этому как к антиквариату и товару, но все равно - спасибо... Так же спасибо, что не смотря на коммерческие дела публикуют этих наших Героев в сети, чем дают возможность и нам погордиться за наших Победителей.... И спасибо то, что многие все таки не портят эти фото всякими извращениями... 
При этом у меня есть личное мнение, имею право, относительно порчи исторических фотографий. К сожалению, есть недалекие люди (как и сочувствующие этой фигне), которые занимаются порчей исторических фотографий всякими надписями по всему фото типа «ВВС СССР» и т.п., снежинками россыпью, подписями типа «здесь был Вася». Хотя это их личное право (как уничтожить эти фото), которое мной не оспаривается, как и не уточняется их умственное развитие. Я понимаю, что испортить историческое фото их руковОдит жажда получения денег или жадность - и это тоже их дело, которое меня не касается. 
Сразу скажу – закон я знаю. Как и знаю, что такое авторство, кто такой АВТОР и как закон трактует авторское правообладание, когда оно возникает и как передается . Поэтому я и называю всякие извращения с этими фото – порчей. 
Мое мнение (на основании закона), в отношении этих людей, в следующем – фотографии эти они не делали, на фотографиях этих они не изображены и то, что они втихушку купили эти фото у перекупов, нашли на помойке или выклянчили даже у семьи Героев просто не дает им право похабить лица и мундиры фронтовиков, как это не превращает их моментально в авторов или правообладателей фотографий и документов... Поэтому, в соответствии с законом, подобные безобразия на фото не считаю копирайтом. Прикрыться статьей 48\2 где говорится, что информацией об авторском праве и о смежных правах где признается любая информация, которая идентифицирует произведение или объект смежных прав, автора, обладателя смежных прав или иного обладателя исключительных прав, которая содержится на экземпляре произведения или объекта смежных прав, приложена к ним или появляется в связи с сообщением для всеобщего сведения либо доведением до всеобщего сведения таких произведения или объекта смежных прав, а также любые цифры и коды, в которых содержится такая информация – просто не прокатит…. Причина в том, что я и закон не считаем «самопровозглашенных правооБлядателей и аФтаров» в праве портить фото каракулями…. Более того, изображенные на фото - уж точно не хотели бы видеть всякую всячину у себя на лицах или своих мундирах-орденах... 
В большенстве своем эти фото - достояние нашего народа! Об этом гласит Статья 28 закона РФ об «Общественном достоянии».
Я с удовольствием сделаю перепост исторической фотографии, с законным копирайтом законного Автора или Правообладателя, как указано в законе об авторском праве статья 21 - без согласия автора и без выплаты авторского вознаграждения с размещением их постоянно в месте, открытом для свободного посещения как наш Интернет Форум…….. Как и считаю ретуширование фото от всякого рода безобразий - восстанавлением-реставрацией испорченной каким-то недоумком исторической фотографии, к которой он не имеет никакого законного отношения.

Имеющих другое мнение - ф топку...., мне оно не интересно... 
Дискуссии не провожу, не устраиваю, не поддерживаю и не участвую…. Мне это тоже не интересно…

----------


## Mig

> 9. Гвардии капитан БАКЛАН АНДРЕЙ ЯКОВЛЕВИЧ - командир звена 434-го истребительного авиационного полка 16-й ВА.


Гм-гм.... На фото Баклан в погонах, которые были введены с 1 января 1943 года. 434 иап был переименован в 32 гиап в ноябре 1942 года! 
Судя по фото и потому что Баклан уже капитан, фото относится в осени 1943 года, когда *Баклан был командиром эскадрильи 32 гиап*!

----------


## Mig

> 10. МАРШАЛ АВИАЦИИ С.А.ХУДЯКОВ. 1944.


"... 14 декабря 1945 года маршал авиации Худяков был арестован в Чите и доставлен в Москву, где ему было предъявлено обвинение по статье 58-1"б" УК РСФСР (измена Родине). Параллельно с этим на него повесили и присвоение трофейного имущества и ценностей с исчезнувшего самолета, что подпадало под статью 193-17"а". Следствие по делу длилось более четырёх лет и закончилось в 1949 году. О том, как в показания маршала авиации вписывались недостающие подробности, рассказал на допросах 10—13 июня 1953 года М. Рюмин. А о том, какие нечеловеческие пытки применялись к Худякову, дал показания арестованный М. Лихачев.

18 апреля 1950 года мужественно державшийся Худяков был осужден к высшей мере наказания — расстрелу с конфискацией имущества, и в этот же день расстрелян на Донском кладбище.

13 января 1951 года Варвара Петровна Худякова с малолетним сыном Сергеем были арестованы как члены семьи изменника Родины, и высланы в Красноярский край — в деревню Глинная Тасеевского района. В эти же дни из рядов из Советской армии был уволен, а затем особым решением отправлен в ссылку лейтенант Владимир Худяков — приёмный сын маршала, получивший при усыновлении его фамилию и отчество. Владимир — кавалер ордена Красной Звезды воевал в составе 1-й воздушной армии стрелком-радистом и летчиком...."

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за уточнения!
Я текстовку под фото копировал от тех, кто постил фотографии... В некоторых указывалось, что инфа идет от сопроводиловки ТАСС откуда и сами фото.

----------


## Холостяк

1. мл.лейтенант Н.А.Алабугин, лейтенант А.Н.Ерёмин, ст.лейтенант Л.П.Рычков и мл.лейтенант С.Я.Астахов. 1944.
2. мл.лейтенант С.Чикиркин, лейтенант М.Фисенко, мл.лейтенант Морозов.
3. Первый ряд,слева направо лейтенант Б.Урецкий, майор И.Жуков, полит.комиссар И.Кудинов...
4. СЕРЖАНТ АВИАТЕХСЛУЖБЫ НИКОЛАЙ КРЫЛОВ. ИЮЛЬ 1941.
5. ст.лейтенант Сороков, срелок-радист ст.сержант Савчук и штурман ст.лейтенант Махонько.
6. СТРЕЛОК-РАДИСТ ГВ.СЕРЖАНТ И.А.ПЕЧЕНЕВ(ПЕЧЕНЬЕВ). 1944.
7. ФЛАГМАНСКИЙ СТРЕЛОК ИЛ-2 СТАРШИНА П.ШУЛЯКОВ. 1944.
8. ШТУРМАН АВИАПОЛКА КАПИТАН С.Ф.КУФОНИН. 1942.
9. ШТУРМАН ЗВЕНА ДБА СТ.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ В.М.КОЛЧИН. 1942.
10. экипаж ордена Красной Звезды, ордена Суворова Старорусского бомбардировочного полка.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Дважды Герой Советского Союза Боровых А.Е.
2. ДВАЖДЫ ГСС ГВ.МАЙОР КОЖЕДУБ И ГСС ГВ.МАЙОР Ш.Н. КИРИЯ. 1945.
3. Лётчики Волховский фронт 1942.
4. КОМДИВ БОМБАРДИРОВОЧНОЙ АВИАЦИИ ГВ.ПОЛКОВНИК ДОВБЫШ.
5. 
6.
7. послевоенное фото...
8.
9.
10. ШТУРМАНЫ ДБА ПАТРИКЕЕВ, КУЛИКОВ, НЕСМАЧНЫЙ. ИЮНЬ 1942.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Фото сделано между 1934 и 1941 годами, т.к. Военно-Морское авиационно-техническое училище им. Молотова в 1941 году было переименовано в Молотовскую ВАШМ. В 1945 году ВАШМ расформировали, а на базе школы авиамехаников, передислоцированной из Троицка, создано Пермское военное авиационно-техническое училище имени Ленинского комсомола. А с 1950 года, согласно директиве Генерального штаба, на базе школы создаётся Пермское военное авиационное училище ВВС, расформированное указом Правительства России в конце августа 1998 года.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Интересное фото. Довоенное. Наш самолет в Германии...
8.
9. послевоенное фото.
10. послевоенное фото.

----------


## Холостяк

1.
2.
3. Авиаторы на избирательном участке...
4.
5. Вместе с советскими авиаторами стоит поляк....
6.
7. ГСС ПОДПОЛКОВНИК ЛАВРИНЕНКО И МАЙОР АЛЕЛЮХИН. МОСКВА. 1946.
8. КОМАНДИР ЭСКАДРИЛЬИ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ ГВ.КАПИТАН КАРАСЁВ. 1945.
9. Среди дважды Героев - лётчиккапитан Михайличенко Иван Харлампиевич - единственный в своём роде награждённый таким комплектом - 2 Звезды и 2 Славы, лётчик майор Ахмет Хан Султан..
10. СТАРШИЙ ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ К.Ф.КИСИЛЁВ У 9-го СБИТОГО ИМ САМОЛЁТА.

----------


## Холостяк

Отлетались......, долетались.....

----------


## Холостяк

.......................

----------


## Холостяк

Горячая любовь Народно-освободительной армии Китая к Советской армии. Снимок сделан во время визита делегации советской молодежи в Китай в 1950г. На снимке герой Восточно-китайского военного округа Вэй Лайго сопроваждает трижды ГСС подполковника ВВС Ивана Кожедуба во время посещения могилы Сунь Ятсена в г. Нанкин. 2 фото Август 1950г Визит в Китай делегация советской молодежи Зам. начальника Начальника Главного политического уравления Народного военного-революционого совета Китая генерал Сяо Хуа преподносит в дар делегации советской молодежи захваченный Народно-освободительной армии Китая трофейный карабин американского производства.

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение........




............................

----------


## Холостяк

Первая фото в Маньчжурии....

----------


## Холостяк

1. На фото изображен старший лейтенант ВВС РККА Кудряшов Александр Илларионович. 
Справка: Кудряшов Александр Илларионович, 1911 года рождения (Чувашская АССР, Мариинско-Посадский р-н, с. Точаево), был призван в 1931 году Ленинградский ГВК, в годы войны был подполковником 237 бомб. ав. Дивизии. Убит в декабре 1944 года. 
2. 
3.
4.
5. Серия фото выпускника Оренбургского летного училища. Павел Филиппович Полуэктов. Любопытно - Ил с польским знаком - это типа наши показали, что поляки типа тоже в освобождении своей Родины от фашистов поучаствовали.......
..
10....

----------


## Холостяк

*Перепост:*
http://onepamop.livejournal.com/786676.html#cutid1



На 15 ноября 2010 года для обеспечения мероприятий по торжественному захоронению *погибшего 30 апреля 1942 и найденного в октября 2010 года демянскими поисковиками лётчика-штурмовика М.П. Гаврилова* было собрано: 351758.33 рублей, 2346 долларов США, 80 украинских гривен. Платежи поступали со всего мира: Россия, Белоруссия, Казахстан, Украина, США, Израиль, Германия, Финляндия, Франция, Великобритания, Эстония, Япония... Получено 369 писем (на все, требовавшие ответа - ответил, но некоторая часть могла по пути потеряться, если необходимо - напишите мне, пожалуйста, ещё раз). Судя по фамилиям откликнувшихся - полный интернационал.

Люди передавали столько средств, сколько могли: самый маленький платёж составил 99 копеек, самый большой - 30.000 рублей. Про самый маленький должен пояснить подробнее: без него всей набранной суммы не получилось бы, так что важен факт участия в общем деле, а не величина суммы. Огромная вам всем благодарность за ЛЮБОЙ вклад. Собранных денег точно хватит на всё запланированное и, видимо, что-то ещё и останется. По окончании мероприятий последует детальный отчёт о расходах. По поводу неистраченных средств примем коллективное решение. Все деньги, пришедшие на указанные счета с 15 ноября 2010 года, предлагается передать командиру поискового отряда «Демянск» - А.С. Павлову на аналогичные цели, то есть на поиск и захоронение наших павших. Если вы желаете оказать целевую поддержку демянским поисковикам - все реквизиты действительны.

На данный момент А.С. Павловым в Демянске закуплен гроб для лётчика, останки уложены в него и переданы на временное хранение в военный комиссариат. В управление пресс-службы и информации МО РФ (отдел информационного обеспечения ВВС) направлено официальное письмо на имя Главнокомандующего ВВС РФ с просьбой рассмотреть возможность оказания содействия в транспортировке останков пилота военным бортом. В пресс-службе ВВС среагировали немедленно, всё толково разъяснили и подтвердили - письмо передано в секретариат Главнокомандующего ВВС. Ждём решения. Если получится - будет и символично и почётно. Если не получится, будем действовать как и планировали - отвезём гроб с останками и личные вещи автотранспортом.
(Главком ВВС Зелин дал приказание - обеспечить всем необходимым. В частности транспортировка будет самолетом. Приказание выполняется безприкословно. прим Холостяк.)
В Демянске идёт планирование организации торжественных проводов лётчика, в Волгоградской области готовятся к встрече и захоронению. Все, кого просили о содействии - шли навстречу и необходимую помощь предлагали немедленно. Точные даты захоронения пока что неизвестны, но как только планы будут согласованы и утверждены - проинформирую всех желающих публично. Сам планирую принять участие во всех событиях, касающихся лётчика Гаврилова и подготовить о них репортаж.

В ближайшие дни будет заказана металлическая табличка для установки на памятник лётчику. Постараюсь сделать так, чтобы она была долговечной и, во всех смыслах, весомой. Текст на табличке планируется разместить простой и понятный:



*Погибшему в бою за Родину* 
*пилоту штурмовика Ил-2* 
*лейтенанту М.П. Гаврилову* 
*[шрифтом поменьше]* 
*от народа*

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/china/kulishenko.htm





Надпись гласит: 
Здесь покоится прах 
командира авиаэскадрильи советских 
добровольцев геройски погибшего 
в войне китайского народа против 
японских захватчиков
*Григория Акимовича Кулишенко
*(1903 - 1939)
7 июля 1950 года 
Правда это программа уже состоялась... Вот ее анонс:

http://poisk.vid.ru/?p=1&act=detail&...E-485B60A4EE69

В конце ноября в эфир "Первого канала" выйдет специальный международный выпуск программы "Жди меня", снятый совместно с первым каналом Центрального телевидения Китая. Его увидят не только в России, но и в Китае, телевизионная аудитория которого составляет пятую часть всех телезрителей мира.

Под логотипом "Жди меня" на этот раз выйдет не обычный выпуск программы, а прямой телемост Москва-Пекин. С одной стороны - привычная студия "Останкино". С другой - главный концертный зал Центрального телевидения Китая. В пекинской телестудии более тысячи гостей, десятки, если не сотни, актеров, танцоров, певцов из Китая и России, симфонический оркестр, хор, балет. Про гигантскую аудиторию главного телеканала Китая и говорить не приходится...

По словам главного редактора телекомпании "ВиД", одного из создателей программы и лауреата премии "Известность" Сергея Кушнерева, почти половина из двух миллионов заявок, полученных программой "Жди меня" за годы ее существования (более 10 лет), связана с поисками людей не только в России, а буквально по всему миру.

- Поэтому в последние годы на Украине, в Белоруссии, в Молдавии, в Казахстане редакция "Жди меня" начала выпускать расширенные выпуски - со специальными дополнительными включениями для жителей этих стран, - говорит Сергей Кушнерев. - Только в этом году мы проводили телемосты с Бразилией, Турцией, Австралией, Германией, Аргентиной, - в том числе и с Китаем. И вот после того как в Китае был показан наш первый совместный телемост, мы получили письмо от руководства первого канала ЦТК с предложением создать крупный российско-китайский социальный проект по поиску людей под названием "Жди меня". Для нас это большая честь, как и то, что для этого проекта выбрано название нашей передачи. У нас, как и у китайских коллег - тысячи писем с просьбами найти родных и близких в Китае.

К съемкам телемоста готовились больше двух месяцев. Среди историй и та, которую ведущий Игорь Кваша называет одной из самых невероятных и неожиданных за все время существования программы, благодаря удивительному совпадению она имеет отношение к самому создателю программы Сергею Кушнереву. В парке города Вансянь на реке Янцзы, недалеко от ущелья Трех Принцесс, похоронен его дедушка - летчик Григорий Кулишенко, защищавший Китай от агрессоров и погибший в 1939 году. В Китае о нем - сбившем пять вражеских самолетов - слагают песни и пишут в букварях. Но в Союзе о его судьбе долгие годы не знала даже семья. И только через пятнадцать лет после его гибели, в 1954-м, китайский студент, учившийся в Московском станкоинструментальном институте, спел своей однокурснице народную китайскую песню про летчика, который погиб, защищая Китай от захватчиков. Этой однокурсницей оказалась мама Сергея, а этим летчиком - его дед... Много лет спустя китайский студент стал генеральным директором Корпорации авиационной промышленности Китая и решил найти свою бывшую однокурсницу, обратившись с этой просьбой в российскую программу "Жди меня"...

Это только одна из историй - съемки телемоста продолжались более четырех часов.

----------


## Холостяк

*Про последний полёт лётчика Гаврилова*

http://onepamop.livejournal.com/789915.html#cutid1

----------


## Холостяк

....................................

----------


## Холостяк

..............................

----------


## Холостяк

........................

----------


## Холостяк

Недавно Московское издание « ЯУЗА- ПРЕСС» выпустила на наш книжный рынок книгу. Называется она « ронтовой дневник эсэсовца» - « Мертвая голова» в бою». В ней унтерофицер дивизии СС, воевавший в Демянском «котле», Герберт Крафт интересно живописует о походе в Россию.
Примерно треть его мемуарных воспоминаний приходится на бои под Демянском. Часто они касаются и действий нашей авиации, в том числе и Ил-2. Вот как он описывает один из авианалетов наших штурмовиков на эсэсовцев:
- Во время привала машина съехала с проезжей части по твердой почве под кусты и деревья, когда вдруг бешено начала колотить легкая зенитная пушка. Далеко и достаточно высоко в наш тыл мимо нас пролетело соединение И-2. Я видел, как наши зенитчики, разместив свои пушки на огневой позиции посреди наших машин, в полном составе оставались у своих орудий. Не ожидая ничего хорошего , я заехал на моем «Адлере» поглубже в лес, выехав из сосредоточения машин.
Минут через пять «голубчики» снова показались. Звено заходило на бреющем полете, каждый самолет просыпал на место нашей стоянки град мелких осколочных бомб из своих 600- килограммовых запасов. Они умело держали дистанцию, чтобы не попасть под разрывы от бомб впереди летящего самолета.
В пределах видимости они пошли на разворот для нового захода. На вираже один из самолетов загорелся и камнем рухнул на землю.
И вот они возвращаются, заходя со стороны солнца, атакуют под острым углом. По восемь раз блеснуло под плоскостями каждой из машин и 82- мм реактивные снаряды с огненными хвостами, оставляя за собой серый дымный след, устремились к цели. По самолетам била 20-мм зенитная пушка, бронебойные снаряды которой отлетали от плоскостей и брюха самолетов. Это что- то новенькое! Но одна 37- мм пушка достала один уходящий Ил-2, от правого руля высоты отлетел большой кусок, самолет сразу же свалился на левое крыло и с кратким воем устремился к земле. За еще одной уходившей машиной потянулся дымный след, но она не горела, когда она уже исчезла за восточным горизонтом, раздался взрыв.
Оба налета имели плохие последствия. Отовсюду звали санитаров. Я счел, что все пока закончилось, и выехал к командному пункту роты. Кое-где начинал гореть лес. Нам необходимо было как можно быстрее отвести свои машины от тех, что загорелись, пока их не охватило пламя. Машины с боеприпасами начали взрываться. Машина- цистерна горела неугасаемым пламенем, потому что из- за жара к ней невозможно было приблизиться, чтобы потушить. Густые черные клубы дыма обволокли места падений. Имеющиеся санитарные машины были не в состоянии перевезти всех раненных на перевязочный пункт. Я получил приказ, отвезти легко раненных после оказания им первой помощи.
Я посадил трех способных сидеть тяжело раненных, на подножках разместились легко раненные. Мы первые покинули место побоища. Лесной пожар разгорался, охватывая все новые и новые машины, взрывались ящики с боеприпасами.
Не успели мы проехать и пару сотен метров, как над нами пронеслись многочисленные тени. Штурмовики снова оказались здесь. По - видимому, исчезнув за горизонтом, они описали большую петлю и вернулись с западной стороны. Мы их заметили только тогда, когда они уже пролетели мимо нас и обрушили огонь своих пушек и пулеметов на места стоянок машин, обозначенные черными клубами дыма. Наша зенитная артиллерия, менявшая позиции и ничего не видевшая из- за клубов дыма, атаку самолетов отразить не смогла.
Открытый сарай у дороги послужил нам укрытием. Ничего другого не оставалось, как заехать в него, так как штурмовики наверняка налетят снова. Отсюда мы наблюдали за происходящим. Осмелевшие от отсутствия сопротивления, самолеты зашли для еще одной атаки. Но уже на подлете один из шести штурмовиков был подбит зениткой. У Ил-2 начались неконтролируемые движения, но из строя он не выходил. Вдруг он резко повернул в сторону и столкнулся с соседней машиной. Оба самолета сейчас же вспыхнули и с коротким воем рухнули на землю. Потом мы слышали, как остальные четверо обстреляли из пулеметов и пушек место стоянки, прежде чем на бреющем полете уйти на восток.
Один из мотоциклистов, оставшихся на месте стоянки, когда вернулся, рассказал мне, что первый налет Ил-2, просыпавший град осколочных бомб, причинил наибольшие потери в технике и вооружении. Раненые и убитые были в расчетах зенитных пушек. Но от атаки реактивными снарядами, рвавшимися в кронах деревьев, убитых и раненых было больше всего, так как от осколков укрыться было негде.
Приблизительно так же, как этот описанный день, выглядели и другие дни. Мы постоянно продвигались на север, атакуемые штурмовиками и устаревшими бомбардировщиками, а также танками из засад, подъехавшими к нам по бездорожью и исчезавшими, прежде чем наша противотанковая артиллерия могла открыть по ним огонь.

----------


## Холостяк

...............

----------


## Холостяк

> 


.................................

----------


## Холостяк

1. подполковник ВЛАДИМИР АЛЕКСАНДРОВИЧ САНДАЛОВ. Командир 125-го скоростного бомбардировочного авиаполка Ленинградского фронта.
В июне 1940 года майор САНДАЛОВ назначен командиром 9-го БАП и начальником Рижского авиагарнизона.
В июне 1941 года командовал 128-м БАП,стоявшим под Витебском.
Первый боевой вылет совершил 22 июня - ПОДНЯЛ ПОЛК НА БОМБАРДИРОВКУ ж/д узла Сувалки.
Затем были бомбовые удары по наступающим фашистским войскам в райлоне Гродно,Лиды,Вильно,Минска.
2. 3. Стрелок Ила...
4. ДВАЖДЫ ГСС ГВ.МАЙОР А.В.АЛЕЛЮХИН И ГСС МАЙОР С.С.МУРЗА. Герои Советского Союза в кабинете военной истории Московской Военной Академии им.Фрунзе на занятиях. Москва,1946-й..
5. Командир звена 1-го гв.минно-торпедного ап 8-й минно-торпедной ад БФ МИХАИЛ ФЁДОРОВИЧ ШИШКОВ - ЛЁТЧИК ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА.1942.
6. Зам.комэска 76-го Гв.ШАП 1-й Гв.ШАД 1-й ВА 3-го Белорусского фронта. ГСС ЛЁТЧИК,ПОЛКОВНИК НИКОЛАЙ ИВАНОВИЧ МАРТЬЯНОВ.
7. Командир эскадрильи 4-го ИАП 287-й ИАД 4-й ВА Северо-Кавказского фронта.  ГСС ЛЁТЧИК,МАЙОР ИЛЬЯ ВАСИЛЬЕВИЧ ШМЕЛЁВ.
8. Друзья детства криворожцы ст.лейтенант В.Дудниченко и лейтенант И.Лавроненко за разбором результатов проведённого боя.
1-й Украинский фронт,1944 год.
9. ГСС,ГВАРДИИ ГЕНЕРАЛ-МАЙОР АВИАЦИИ А.Е.МАКСИМОВ.
10. ЛЁТЧИК,СТАРШИЙ СЕРЖАНТ ГАБДУЛЛА ГАРИФУЛИН.

----------


## Холостяк

.......
5. Летчик гвардии майор Александр СИЛА.
6. Политработники авиачасти.
7.
8. СТРЕЛОК-РАДИСТ СТАРШИНА Ф.И.МАКСИМОВ.
9. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА МАЙОР М.И.МАРТЫНОВ.ЗАП.ФРОНТ.1942г.
10. ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ,КОМЭСК С.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ М.ТАЙЧ (ТАНЧ).1944.

----------


## Холостяк

Берлин 1945... Рейхстаг....
Среди офицеров и летчики...

Серьезная надпись от наших летчиков - *"Помни проклятый Берлин русскую авиацию!!!"*....

----------


## Петрович

> .......
> 8. СТРЕЛОК-РАДИСТ СТАРШИНА Ф.И.МАКСИМОВ.
> 9. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА МАЙОР М.И.МАРТЫНОВ.ЗАП.ФРОНТ.1942г.
> 10. ЛЁТЧИК-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ,КОМЭСК С.ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ М.ТАЙЧ (ТАНЧ).1944.


А дважды ГСС слабо опознать?

----------


## Холостяк

> А дважды ГСС слабо опознать?


Ждем тех, кто узнает Героя...

----------


## Петрович

> Ждем тех, кто узнает Героя...


Даю наводку - в ДА один из Ту-160 носит его имя.

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за наводку!
Узнал Героя!
 

*Молодчий Александр Игнатьевич* - заместитель командира эскадрильи 420-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 3-й авиационной дивизии дальнебомбардировочной авиации (ДБА) и 2-го гвардейского авиационного полка 3-й авиационной дивизии Авиации дальнего действия (АДД).

Родился 27 июня 1920 года в городе Луганске Луганской области Украины. Украинец. Окончил 7 классов.

В Красной Армии с 1937 года. В 1938 году окончил Ворошиловградскую военно-авиационную школу пилотов.

В боях Великой Отечественной войны с августа 1941 года. Воевал в составе 420-го авиационного полка и 748-го (2-го гвардейского) авиационного полка (Авиация дальнего действия). Совершил 311 боевых вылетов (в т. ч. 287 ночных). Участвовал во многих бомбардировках крупных военных объектов врага. При выполнении боевых заданий налетал в общей сложности 600 тысяч километров. Около 190 тысяч километров пролетел самолёт А.А. Молодчего над территорией врага, свыше 200 тонн бомб сбросил он на его различные военные и промышленные объекты.

*З*вание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 546) младшему лейтенанту Молодчему Александру Игнатьевичу присвоено Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 22 октября 1941 года.

*В*торой медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 6) капитан Молодчий Александр Игнатьевич удостоен Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 31 декабря 1942 года.

После войны Александр Игнатьевич Молодчий окончил Академию Генерального штаба и служил на ответственных должностях в ВВС СССР. В 1962 году ему присвоено воинское звание "генерал-лейтенант авиации". С 1965 года - в запасе, а затем в отставке. Жил в городе Чернигове (Украина). Скончался 9 июня 2002 года.

Награждён 3 орденами Ленина, 3 орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями, иностранным орденом.

Имя А.А. Молодчего носит стратегический ракетоносец ТУ-160, поступивший на вооружение Российских ВВС в мае 2001 года. Бронзовый бюст дважды Героя Советского Союза А.А. Молодчего установлен в городе Луганске. В городе Чернигове его именем названа улица, на одном из домов и на доме где он жил установлены мемориальные доски.

----------


## Холостяк

*Молодчий Александр Игнатьевич*
27. 6. 1920 - 9. 6. 2002
*Дважды Герой Советского Союза*

----------


## Холостяк

Форум где хорошая ветка с Героями...
Ссылка: http://forum.meta.ua/topic/t/83009/asc/0.html

----------


## Mig

> Форум где хорошая ветка с Героями...


Которые удостоились чести считаться украинцами... Другие (не украинцы) - там не герои...

----------


## Холостяк

> Которые удостоились чести считаться украинцами... Другие (не украинцы) - там не герои...


Ну там не так все плохо..., просто угол атаки надо корректировать..., иначе тоже тут на ветке можно сказать - если не авиатор значит не герой...

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  ..

----------


## Холостяк

........................\..

----------


## Холостяк

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Холостяк

1. Шевцов Петр Федорович.
2. Федоров Федор Федорович.
3. Копиченко А.
4. Шаменков И.Ф.
5. Генерал-лейтенант авиации Птухин Евгений Саввич.
6-7. Якименко А.Д. командир 150 гв.иап.
8.....

----------


## Холостяк

1-2 - Иван Фёдорович Матвеев - командир отряда 250-го БАП 62-й АД 6-го АК авиации дальнего действия.
Старший лейтенант к июлю 1942 года совершил 151 успешный боевой вылет.
3. Комэск 5-го Гв.ИАП 207-й ИАД 3-го смешанного авиакорпуса 17-й ВА Ю.З.фронта.ГСС капитанИван Павлович Лавейкин.
4. Комэск 154-го авиаполка 39-й ИАД Ленинградского фронта.ГСС майор Георгий Георгиевич Петров.
5. 
6-7. Зам. комэска 158-го ИАП 7-го ИАК Войск ПВО страны.ГСС старший лейтенант Илья Минович Шишкань.
8. Комэск 34-го Гвардейского бомбардировочного Тихвинского Краснознамённого ордена Кутузова авиаполка 276-й бомбардировочной Гатчинской дважды Краснознамённой орденов Суворова и Кутузова авиадивизии.ГСС майор Сергей Николаевич Глинский.
9. Зам.командира,штурман эскадрильи 503-го ШАП 206-й Мелитопольской Краснознамённой АД 7-го ШАК 14-й ВА 3-го Прибфронта. ГСС старший лейтенант Василий Денисович Луценко.
10. Летчик ГСС М.В. Водопьянов подписывает документ.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Командир звена 154-го бомбардировочного авиаполка С.З.фронта.ГСС капитан Дмитрий Васильевич Майский.
2. Командир звена 4-го ИАП 29-й смешанной АД ВВС 9-й армии Южного фронта.ГСС капитан Анатолий Афанасиевич Морозов.
3. Командир воздушного корабля 746-го авиаполка 45-й авиадивизии авиации дальнего действия.ГСС майор Эндель Карлович Пусэп.
4. Зам.комэска 10-го Гв.АП 3-й Гв.АД 3-го Гв.АК авиации дальнего действия.ГСС Иван Тимофеевич Гросул.
5 Командир эскадрильи 92-го Гвардейского Каменец-Подольского ШАП 4-й Гв.Киевской ШАД 5-го ШАК 2-й ВА 1-го Украинского фронта. ГСС гвардии капитан Евгений Ефимович Михайленко.
6. 
7.Командир звена 7-го ИАП 7-й армии С.З.фронта.ГСС лейтенант Владимир Михайлович Курочкин.
8.
9. Комэск 744-го ИАП 240-й ИАД 6-й ВА С.З.фронта.ГСС капитан Иван Фомич Мотуз.
10. ГСС старший лейтенант Александр Васильевич Лобанов.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Командир звена 98-го авиаполка 52-й авиадивизии дальнебомбардировочной авиации.ГСС капитан Юрий Николаевич Петелин.
2 - 3. ГСС майор Матченко П.А.
4. ГСС полковник Митрофан Петрович Нога. Звание ГСС присвоено 17.11.1939 г. в бытность его комэском 70-го ИАП 110-й смешанной АД 1-й армейской группы.
5. ГСС капитан Михайлов.
6. Летчик-истребитель И.П. Шуваев. КАЛИНИНСКИЙ ФРОНТ.1943 ГОД.
7. На снимке - комэск поздравляет капитана Тарасова с успешным боевым вылетом. Северо-Кавказский фронт. На заднем плане виден сбитый немецкий самолёт.
8. Обслуживание боевого самолета мотористом ст.снт. И.Умаровым.
9 - 10. На фото - капитан МАЙОРОВ готовится к вылету на самолёте "Монгольский Арат", подаренном советским ВВС трудящимися МНР.
Июль 1944. Примечательно,что капитан имеет и монгольский орден.Зам.командира эскадрильи 2-го гв.ИАП 215-й ИАД 2-го ИАК 14-й ВА Волховского фронта. Всего за годы ВОВ совершил более 300 боевых вылетов на истребителях ЛАГГ-3 и ЛА-5,в воздушных боях сбил лично 19 и в составе группы 8 самолётов противника. Участник Парада Победы.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Гвардии ст.лейтенант И.Х.МИХАЙЛИЧЕНКО. Герой Советского Союза, кавалер 2-х орденов Славы. 1-й Украинский фронт,13 апреля 1945 года.
2 - 3. Дважды Герой Советского Союза СЕРГЕЙ ПРОКОФЬЕВИЧ ДЕНИСОВ (25.12.1909-6.6.1971). Лётчик-истребитель, один из первых дважды ГСС. Родился 25 декабря 1909 г. в Россоши (Воронежская обл.) в семье рабочего.Русский.Член ВКПб с 1930. В рядах РККА с 1929.В 1931 окончил Военную авиационную школу пилотов и проходил службу в званиях мл.и ст. лейтенантов,командира звена. В 1936-1937 участвовал добровольцем в гражданской войне в Испании,где в рядах лётчиков-республиканцев командовал истребительной группой,а затем - бригадой.Совершил более 200 боевых вылетов,сбив лично 13 вражеских самолётов и 6 в группе. Указом Президиума ВС СССР от 4 июля 1937 года комбригу С.П.ДЕНИСОВУ присвоено звание ГСС с вручением ОЛ,а после учреждения особой степени отличия,ему была вручена медаль ЗЗ № 51. По возвращении из Испании в 1938 командует 2-й АД особого назначения, а в 1939 участвует в боях с японскими милитаристами в районе р. Халхин-Гол. В том же году оканчивает курсы усовершенствования командного состава при Военной Академии ГШ. Участник советско-финской войны, во время которой он был начальником ВВС 7-й армии. Указом Президиума ВС СССР от 21 марта 1940 года за умелое руководство боевыми действиями при прорыве линии Маннергейма, комдив ДЕНИСОВ удостоен вторичного награждения званием ГСС с вручением медали ЗЗ № 4 и становится ПОСЛЕДНИМ ИЗ ДОВОЕННЫХ ДВАЖДЫ ГСС. С апреля 1940 С.П.ДЕНИСОВ командует ВВС Закавказского ВО.
Постановлением Совета Народных Комиссаров СССР от 4 июня 1940 С.П.ДЕНИСОВУ присвоено воинское звание "генерал-лейтенант авиации".
В период ВОВ с августа 1941 - он начальник Качинской военной авиашколы пилотов, а с февраля 1943 по февраль 1944 - командир 283-й ИАД 16-й ВА.
Под руководством генерала ДЕНИСОВА части дивизии в сражениях под Орлом и Курском произвели 1400 боевых вылета, провели 67 воздушных боёв, сбив 73 самолёта противника, потеряв 16 своих (соотношение 4 : 1).
За высокую боевую выучку и достигнутые результаты один из полков дивизии получил звание гвардейского, а второй был награждён орденом К.Зн.
С февраля 1944 - в аппарате Главного штаба ВВС.
С 1947 в отставке по болезни.
С 1937 по 1946 - депутат ВС СССР 1-го созыва.
Отважный советский лётчик скончался 6 июня 1971 г. в г. Москве.

4 - 5. ГСС капитан КУРАКИН. Фото после 1943.
6. лётчик-штурмовик гв.ст.лейтенант Н.ПУРГИН (уроженец Некрасовского района, Ярославской обл.). 27.7.1945.
7. 
8. Командующий авиасоединением полковник И.Д.УДОНИН.1942 год.
9. Ст.лейтенант Борис Михайлович ПАДАЛКО. 1944 год.
10. Летчик И.И.ЧЕРНЫШ. Юго-западный фронт.

----------


## Холостяк

.............................

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  .....

----------


## Холостяк

1. Летчик-истребитель капитан Г.К.ПАСЕЧНЫЙ.1942 год.
2. Дважды ГСС Михаил Петрович ОДИНЦОВ - комэск 820-го ШАП 292-й ШАД 1-го ШАК 5-й ВА,зам.командира 155-го ШАП 9-й гв.ШАД 1-го гв.ШАК.
3. Комэск дальнебомбардировочной авиации майор М.Брусницын со штурманом М.Бойко и гв.капитаном Т.Несмачным.
4. Виктор Петрович МИРОНОВ - командир звена 145-го истребительного ап 1-й ад 14-й армии.Карельский фронт.
5 комиссар части Шаншанашвили благодарит лётчика, ГСС капитана Миронова за удачный боевой вылет. 1941 год.
6 - 7. ГСС Н.Л.ГРИЩЕНКО
8. Константин Афанасьевич НОВИКОВ - ст.лётчик 40-го Гв.ИАП 217-й ад 4-й ВА Северо-Кавказского фронта
9. Степан Иванович ШВЕЦ - комэск 16-го Гв.ап 1-й Гв. ад 1-го Гв.ак авиации дальнего действия.
10. Штурман 40-й дальнебомбардировочной авиадивизии ДБА.
Совершил к сентябрю 1941 года восемь боевых вылетов на бомбардировку военно-промышленных объектов в глубоком тылу врага,из них - 4 - в августе 1941 года в составе особой группы майора В.И.ЩЕЛКУНОВА - на бомбардировку Берлина.

----------


## Mig

> ....предлагаю всем участникам форума постить сюда фотографии по принципу "что,где,когда,кто и с кем"(получилось как у поручика Ржевского) вообщим попытатся прокомментировать события,а так получается галерея бессмысленных картинок особенно с западных сайтов.Думаю что участники форума поддержат


Поддержат! 
Многочисленные фото без комментариев - это почти как обои... 
Красиво, но не понятно: кто, почему, зачем, как...
А если еще сбрую аэродромных лошадей-водовозов запостить, то ваще будет полный креатифф!

----------


## cumulus

6 - 7. ГСС Н.Л.ГРИЩЕНКО

На фото 7, где виден только козырек кабины... что за аппарат? Як-3 ?

----------


## An-Z

Да, Як-3..

----------


## Холостяк

> А если еще сбрую аэродромных лошадей-водовозов запостить, то ваще будет полный креатифф!


Лошадей-водовозов пока не встречал... Но есть такой раритет..., хотя чуть после 45 года... И тоже неизвестный снимок...

----------


## muk33

> Ерофеевский Африкант Платонович - командир эскадрильи 717-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 242-й ночной бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 6-й воздушной армии Северо-Западного фронта, майор...  Член КПСС с 1943 года....


Для справки: Название КПСС появилось только в октябре 1952 года. Это решение принято на XIX съезде ВКП(б)

----------


## Холостяк

> Для справки: Название КПСС появилось только в октябре 1952 года. Это решение принято на XIX съезде ВКП(б)


Коммунист с 1943 года.

----------


## muk33

Да смысл понятен, просто уточняю. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

1. Зам.комэска 76-го Гв.ШАП 1-й Гв.ШАД 1-го Гв.ШАК 1-й ВА 3-го Белорусского фронта. ГСС,Лкапитан ВИКТОР ИВАНОВИЧ ПРОТЧЕВ
2. Командир отряда 21-й отдельной тяжёлой бомбардировочной эскадрильи Северо-Западного фронта,капитанГСС,капитан ФЕДОТ НИКИТОВИЧ ОРЛОВ. 
На фронтах ВОВ с июля 1941 года.Летал на тяжёлом бомбардировщике ТБ-3.
Командир отряда 21-й отд.тяжёлой бомбардировочной авиаэскадрильи, капитан ОРЛОВ к концу 1941 года совершил 92 боевых вылета на бомбардировку важных объектов в тылу врага.
3. ГСС капитан ПОКЛИКУШИН (КИН).
4. Командир эскадрильи 1-го Гвардейского ИАП 7-й Гвардейской ИАД 3-й ВА Калининского фронта ГСС гвардии капитан Александр Егорович Молодчинин.
5. Комэск 131-го ИАП 217-й ИАД 4-й ВА Закавказского фронта, капитан ДМИТРИЙ ПАВЛОВИЧ НАЗАРЕНКО.
Участник советско-финской войны,совершил 25 боевых вылета.
В 1943-45 гг. Назаренко был штурманом полка,затем дивизии.К концу войны выполнил более 500 успешных вылетов,проведя 120 воздушных боёв,сбил лично 24 вражеских самолёта и 8 в группе.
6. Комэск 8-го гвардейского авиаполка 8-й гвардейской авиадивизии 2-го гвардейского авиакорпуса авиации дальнего действия гвардии подполковник ПАВЕЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ РАДЧУК. 
К маю 1943 г. совершил 207 успешных боевых вылета на бомбардировку военн-промышленных объектов Германии (Данциг,Кенигсберг,Штеттин,  Берлин).
Отважный лётчик авиации дальнего действия пал смертью храбрых в воздушном бою 6 октября 1943 г. В этот день,при возвращении с боевого задания,самолёт подполковника Радчука был подбит в районе с.Иваньково Тульской обл.,расположенного в 15-20 км. от г.Серпухов МО.
Зная,как опытный лётчмк,что до аэродрома не дотянуть,командир приказал экипажу покинуть самолёт,а сам сумел отвести теряющую управление машину подальше от населённых пунктов.
7. Комэск 15-го Гвардейского Невского Краснознамённого штурмового авиаполка 277-й ШАД 1-й ВА 3-го Белорусского фронта. Гвардии капитан НИКОЛАЙ ИВАНОВИЧ ПОЛАГУШИН.
8. Командир 150-го скоростного бомбардировочного авиаполка Сталинградского фронта; командир 6-го гв.бомбардировочного авмакорпуса 1-го Украинского фронта.
С 1939 г. командир бомбардировочного авиаполка. За активное участие в боях с японцами в райне р.Халхин-Гол награждён орденом Ленина.
В ВОВ в ДА с июля 1941-го.Воевал на Западном,Сталинградском,Бр  янском,Воронежском,1-м и 2-м Украинских фронтах.Командовал 150-м скоростным авиаполком,затем 301-й бомбовой АД (с 1942),1-м(2-м Гвардейским,6-м Гвардейским) авиакорусом (с 1943).
Совершил 157 боевых вылета.
Разработал и внедрил в практику боевых действий схему группового удара бомбардировщиков с пикирования ("вертушка").,Полковник ИВАН СЕМЁНОВИЧ ПОЛБИН
9. Лётчики-истребители полка майора Воронина: мл.лейтенант И.И.Васенин,ст.лейтенант Г.И.Новинский и старшина В.А.Куликов.
10. ГСС гвардии капитан СЕРГЕЙ ДАНИЛОВИЧ ЛУГАНСКИЙ сбил лично 32 немецких самолёта и в групповом бою - 7.
Комсомольцы и молодёжь города Алма-Аты приобрели на свои средства и передали знатному земляку новый истребитель (на снимке). 2-й Украинский фронт,17 мая 1944 года.

----------


## Холостяк

19 января 1942 года в бою с фашистскими "мессерами" погиб лётчик-истребитель Тимур Фрунзе, сын известного военачальника. Поскольку его после смерти отца усыновил Климент Ворошилов, то обстоятельства гибели молодого пилота были изложены в письмах и рапортах наркому обороны — члену ГКО под грифом "совершенно секретно" и в таком качестве находились до наших дней в личном фонде маршала. 



_"Сов. секретно_
_Государственный комитет обороны, товарищу Ворошилову_
_По сообщению особого отдела НКВД фронта, 15 января (в документе явно ошибка — 19 января. — Авт.) с. г. при выполнении боевого задания погиб сын М.В. Фрунзе — летчик Фрунзе Тимур Михайлович. В ВВС Северо-западного фронта летчик Фрунзе прибыл в январе месяце с.г. и был зачислен в состав истребительного авиаполка. Летал на самолете ЯК-1 с 1941 года. За период боевой работы имел три встречи с воздушным противником, при этом в двух случаях самолеты противника были сбиты. 15 января (19 января. — Авт.) с. г. при выполнении боевого задания по прикрытию войск Красной Армии встретил в воздухе на высоте 900 метров 4 вражеских истребителя "МЕ-109" и "МЕ-115" и вступил в бой в паре с летчиком Шутовым. Один "МЕ-109" был ими сбит и упал на землю. Во время первой атаки к четверке вражеских истребителей прилетело еще 3 истребителя "МЕ-115". В неравном бою против 7 истребителей противника Фрунзе погиб смертью героя. Тимур Фрунзе был обнаружен начальником оперативного отдела 57 смешанной авиадивизии майором Простосердовым и военнослужащими наземных частей, наблюдавшими поражённый самолёт во время боя. Летчик Фрунзе похоронен с воинскими почестями с участием гарнизона и населения города Крестцы. Командованием ВВС Северо-западного фронта Тимур Фрунзе посмертно представлен к званию Героя Советского Союза._
_Зам. народного комиссара внутренних дел Союза ССР Меркулов._
_9.02.42 г."._

_«Сов. секретно_
_Маршалу Советского Союза товарищу Ворошилову К.Е._
_Лейтенант Фрунзе Т.М. был убит в воздухе прямым попаданием снаряда в голову. При падении самолёт лейтенанта Фрунзе был подожжен истребителями противника. Горящий самолёт упал в 500 метрах на сев. запад от дер. Отвидно. Подоспевшими к месту падения самолета — зам. нач. штаба 57 авиадивизии майором Простосердовым и группой красноармейцев — тело лейтенанта Фрунзе было извлечено из горящего самолёта. Лейтенант Фрунзе с воинскими почестями похоронен на кладбище в гор. Крестцы._
_Командующий войсками СЗФ генерал-лейтенант Курочкин._
_Член военного совета СЗФ корпусный комиссар Богаткин_
_11 февраля 1942 года»._

*БОЕВАЯ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКА*
На лётчика 161 истребительного авиацион­ного полка 57 авиадивизии Северо-Западного фронта Лейтенанта ФРУНЗЕ Тимура Михайловича.
Лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ Тимур Михайлович родился в 1923 году. Член ВЛКСМ. Преданный сын Родины, бесстрашный лётчик. Обладал незаурядными лётными качествами лётчика-истребителя. С огромным рвением шёл в бой, и был крайне недоволен, что в первые дни пребывания на фронте получал задание только на патрулирование над своим, аэродромом. ФРУНЗЕ неоднократно обращался к командованию полка и Командующему ВВС СЗФ с просьбой не делать ему ограничений и посылать его наряду с остальными лётчиками полка для боевой работы над полем боя.
За период пребывания 161 ИАП на Северо-Западном фронте с 10.1.42 г. по 19.1.42 г. ФРУНЗЕ Т.М. произвел 9 боевых вылетов, из них на прикрытие своего аэродрома 4 вылета и 5 вылетов на прикрытие наших войск на полях Московской битвы в районе СТ. РУССЫ.
ФРУНЗЕ имел общего налёта 10 часов 57 минут, из них 8 часов 57 минут боевого налета.
За период боевой работы имел три встречи с воздушным противником, при этом в двух случаях самолёты противника были сбиты.
В воздушных боях с фашистскими стервятниками ФРУНЗЕ проявил себя мужественным, бесстрашным лётчиком. Самолётом-истребителем типа ЯК-1 ФРУНЗЕ владел отлично. Ориентировался хорошо.
Лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ Т.М. служил примером жгучей ненависти к врагу и всегда рвался на выполнение наиболее сложных боевых заданий.
15.1.42 г. ФРУНЗЕ Т.М. прикрывая свои войска над полем боя в групповом воздушном бою вместе с младшим лейтенантом ШУТОВЫМ сбил немецкий самолет «Хенкель-126».
С боевыми товарищами ФРУНЗЕ всегда был общителен и пользовался большим уважением со стороны всего личного состава полка. Дисциплинирован, внутренне всегда отмобилизован, подтянут, выдержан, морально устойчив и исключительно скромен.
Лейтенант Т.М. ФРУНЗЕ отличался беззаветной преданностью делу партии ЛЕНИНА-СТАЛИНА и социалистической Родине, не щадя своих сил и самой жизни выполнял с честью воинский долг.
19.1.42 г. при выполнении боевого задания по прикрытию своих войск в районе СТАРАЯ РУССА лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ в паре с опытным и отважным лётчиком младшим лейтенантом ШУТОВЫМ встретили в воздухе 4 вражеских истребителя «МЕ-I09» и «ME-115». Несмотря на явное количественное и техническое превосходство противника, лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ и младший лейтенант ШУТОВ смело и решительно атаковали группу вражеских истребителей. Атака была дерзкой и неожиданной для врага. Один «МЕ-109» был сбит и рухнул на землю. Во время атаки на помощь фашистам подошли еще три истребителя «МЕ-115». Завязался неравный бой двух отважных советских лётчиков против семи фашистских стервятников.
Использовав всю огневую мощь своего оружия, в этом неравном бою лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ погиб смертью героя. Самолет младшего лейтенанта ШУТОВА был в этом бою подбит и ШУТОВ произвел вынужденную посадку в районе наших войск.
Лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ Т. М. с воинскими почестями похоронен на кладбище в поселке КРЕСТЦЫ Ленинградской области. Похороны ФРУНЗЕ Т.М, на которых присутствовало всё население поселка и части гарнизона, вылились во внушительную патриотическую демонстрацию.
За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими оккупантами и проявленное при этом мужество и героизм, лейтенант ФРУНЗЕ Т.М. командованием дивизии представлен к правительственной награде.
КОМАНДИР 57 АВИАДИВИЗИИ ПОЛКОВНИК КАТРИЧЕВ

----------


## Mig

> 19 января 1942 года в бою с фашистскими "мессерами" погиб лётчик-истребитель Тимур Фрунзе, сын известного военачальника. Поскольку его после смерти отца усыновил Климент Ворошилов, то обстоятельства гибели молодого пилота были изложены в письмах и рапортах наркому обороны — члену ГКО под грифом "совершенно секретно" и в таком качестве находились до наших дней в личном фонде маршала.


Только не понятно, какое отношение фото разбитого Як-1 имеет к гибели л-та Т. Фрунзе?

----------


## Mig

> Неужели логическая мысль уже напрочь отсутствует, что надо стрелками-графиками нарисовать это самое "отношение"?


Попробуйте нарисовать. Заодно и проверим присутствие вашей "логической мысли" :Biggrin:

----------


## Петрович

> 1. Зам.комэска 76-го Гв.ШАП 1-й Гв.ШАД 1-го Гв.ШАК 1-й ВА 3-го Белорусского фронта. ГСС,Лкапитан ВИКТОР ИВАНОВИЧ ПРОТЧЕВ
> 2. Командир отряда 21-й отдельной тяжёлой бомбардировочной эскадрильи Северо-Западного фронта,капитанГСС,капитан ФЕДОТ НИКИТОВИЧ ОРЛОВ. 
> На фронтах ВОВ с июля 1941 года.Летал на тяжёлом бомбардировщике ТБ-3.
> Командир отряда 21-й отд.тяжёлой бомбардировочной авиаэскадрильи, капитан ОРЛОВ к концу 1941 года совершил 92 боевых вылета на бомбардировку важных объектов в тылу врага.
> 3. ГСС капитан ПОКЛИКУШИН (КИН).
> 4. Командир эскадрильи 1-го Гвардейского ИАП 7-й Гвардейской ИАД 3-й ВА Калининского фронта ГСС гвардии капитан Александр Егорович Молодчинин.
> 5. Комэск 131-го ИАП 217-й ИАД 4-й ВА Закавказского фронта, капитан ДМИТРИЙ ПАВЛОВИЧ НАЗАРЕНКО.
> Участник советско-финской войны,совершил 25 боевых вылета.
> В 1943-45 гг. Назаренко был штурманом полка,затем дивизии.К концу войны выполнил более 500 успешных вылетов,проведя 120 воздушных боёв,сбил лично 24 вражеских самолёта и 8 в группе.
> ...


Коллега, я бы не стал так безоглядно копировать аннотации фотографий, которые Сашок дает при их продаже на форум-су - он пользуется пояснительными записками бывшего владельца альбома, но там перевраны фамилии, даты, наименования частей, а , т.к. Саня не специализируется на авиации, на выходе получается еще большая мешанина.

----------


## Mig

> Коллега, я бы не стал так безоглядно копировать аннотации фотографий, которые Сашок дает при их продаже на форум-су - он пользуется пояснительными записками бывшего владельца альбома, но там перевраны фамилии, даты, наименования частей, а , т.к. Саня не специализируется на авиации, на выходе получается еще большая мешанина.


Ну, да. Поэтому у Холостяка и получается, что на фото полковник Полбин с петлицами, а говориться о нем, как о командире с 1943 года бомбардировочных корпусов...

Похоже, что сложнейшая и интеллектуальнейшая операция "copy-paste" в исполнении Холостяка - это и есть проявление "логической мысли".

----------


## Mig

> Любой ваш каприз за ваши деньги!


А вы когда интеллектуальную операцию "copy-paste" делаете, то royalty правообладателям платите? Или вы просто так, пиратствуете? Так за что пирату деньги платить? За то, что он уворовал на бескрайних просторах Инета?

----------


## Mig

> Покажите мне зарегистрированный знак копирайта


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> А вы когда интеллектуальную операцию "copy-paste" делаете, то royalty правообладателям платите? Или вы просто так, пиратствуете? Так за что пирату деньги платить? За то, что он уворовал на бескрайних просторах Инета?





> 


 

Я уже постил об этом...., немного уточнил сегодня.., как и убрал свой офф топ... 
Повторяться просто лень:

*http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.php?p=68194&postcount=557*

 

В начале ветки я указал, что тут размещаются фотографии, ссылки и все такое касаемые нашей Авиации в огненные годы - из различных источников…. Фотографии по разным причинам могут быть с подписью, без подписи, могуть быть с ошибочной подписью как и ссылки могут быть в разных уголках Интернета и на разных яыках…. 
Согласно правил форума, топика и своего, т.е. Вашего желания – постите сюда, что считаете нужным, типа – фото с информацией, информацию и все такое. Предлагайте, уточняйте, исправляйте, информацию с иностранных языков переводите! Флаг Вам в руки!
То, что я нашел (согласно топика), посчитал интересным, захотел - то и запостил. При этом, руководители разных рангов (кроме Админа и Модера) и мнящие из себя знатоков - дающие мне указания что мне постить, как постить, как мне сидеть или как стоять и все такое - посылаются мной в глухую чащу. 

*От серьезных людей и реальных знатоков внимательно принимаю уточнения по поводу подписи к фотографиям и по поводу ссылок. По их ходу исправляю и уточняю свои посты.*

----------


## Холостяк

.........................................

----------


## Холостяк

1. Александр Назаров. 6.2.1941 год.
2. Герой Советского Союза,гвардии старший лейтенант ЕКАТЕРИНА РЯБОВА совершила на ночном бомбардировщике У-2 более 800 боевых вылетов в качестве штурмана. До начала ВОВ училась на механико-математическом факультете МГУ.
3. Комэск 28-го ИАП 217-й АД 4-й ВА Северо-Кавказского фронта. Герой Советского Союза Е.М. ГОРБАТЮК. Март 1942.
4. ГСС лейтенант Николай Васильевич ГРИНЁВ - комэск 22-го Краснознамённого ИАП истребительной авиабригады 1-й армейской группы. На фото вместе с дивизионным комиссаром А.Д.Медниковым в парке санатория РККА.
5.
6. 
7.
8.После тарана.
9.Секас. :Smile: 
10.

----------


## Mig

> 5.
> 6. 
> 7.
> 8.
> 9. После тарана.
> 10. Секас.


Очень содержательно..."Copy" не с чего делать. Только "paste" остается. Да и тот - пустой! 
Пилите, Холостяк, пилите! Интернет - он безразмерный...

----------


## Петрович

> 1. Александр Назаров. 6.2.1941 год.
> 2. Герой Советского Союза,гвардии старший лейтенант ЕКАТЕРИНА РЯБОВА совершила на ночном бомбардировщике У-2 более 800 боевых вылетов в качестве штурмана. До начала ВОВ училась на механико-математическом факультете МГУ.
> 3. Комэск 28-го ИАП 217-й АД 4-й ВА Северо-Кавказского фронта. Герой Советского Союза Е.М. ГОРБАТЮК. Март 1942.
> 4. ГСС лейтенант Николай Васильевич ГРИНЁВ - комэск 22-го Краснознамённого ИАП истребительной авиабригады 1-й армейской группы. На фото вместе с дивизионным комиссаром А.Д.Медниковым в парке санатория РККА.
> 5.
> 6. 
> 7.
> 8.
> 9. После тарана.
> 10. Секас.


5. Пехота, на погонах нет спецзнака и темный просвет

----------


## Холостяк

> Очень содержательно..."Copy" не с чего делать. Только "paste" остается. Да и тот - пустой! 
> Пилите, Холостяк, пилите! Интернет - он безразмерный...

----------


## Холостяк

> 5. Пехота, на погонах нет спецзнака и темный просвет


Исправил... А я как то подумал что летчик....

----------


## Холостяк

1. Группа лётчиков-гвардейцев дальнебомбардировочной авиации Мюленев,Колесниченко,Агато  в,Гамедин на аэродроме.
1942 год.
2. ГСС капитан ВАСИЛИЙ ГАВРИЛОВИЧ ТИХОНОВ.1941 ГОД
3 - 4. Дважды Герой ВАСИЛИЙ НИКОЛАЕВИЧ ОСИПОВ.
5. Герой СС комэск А.П.ЕРОФЕЕВСКИЙ с семьёй.
6. Комэск вручает орден ОВ 1-й ст. лётчику, гвардии старшему лейтенанту Н.Застоину в присутствии лётчиков части. Кубань,1943 год.
7 - 8. Дважды Герой СС гв. майор А.К. НЕДБАЙЛО.
9-10. Группа авиаторов.....

----------


## Mig

> 2. ГСС капитан ВАСИЛИЙ ГАВРИЛОВИЧ ТИХОНОВ.1941 ГОД


Холостяк, халтуру гоните! 
Там, где вы фото утянули, чуть ниже русским по белому написано про ГСС капитана В.Г. Тихонова:

Василий Гаврилович ТИХОНОВ - комэск 22-го дальнебомбардировочного ап 81-й дальнебомбардировочной ад. В августе 1941 года во главе своей эскадрильи в составе особой группы майора В.И.Щелкунова совершил 4 успешных налёта на столицу Германии - Берлин.

http://forums-su.com/viewtopic.php?f=194&t=306195

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, халтуру гоните! 
> Там, где вы фото утянули, чуть ниже ..........


Следи за рукой -

----------


## Холостяк

Летчики 69-го, впоследствии 9-го ГИАП, прославившегося в период обороны Одессы:
1 ряд: Сечин, Череватенко (ГСС №985), Королев (ГСС № 984), Серогодский (ГСС № 986), Шелемин.
2 ряд: Ковалевский, Алеллюхин (в последствии дважды ГСС), Богачек, Бондаренко, Чадович, Казаков.

Фото опубликовано в книге Лавриненкова В.Д. Возвращение в небо. Воениздат 1974 г.

----------


## Холостяк

*Непобежденный. Летчик Махамат Амантаев погиб в Дахау - душил цепями немецкий конвой*



Непобежденный. Взлетевший над Дахау

Рахимжан АМАНТАЕВ

Извещение о том, что мой дядя Махамат Амантаев пропал без вести, пришло в 1943 году. Я его никогда не видел, но вместе со всей семьей всегда верил, что он вернется. Никак не вязалось небытие с образом блестящего летчика, с детства мастерящего самолеты и мечтающего о небе. И мы дождались. Махамат к нам вернулся. Но как трагично...

В 1982 году мы прочли в газете обращение ветеранов и штаба следопытов 106–го гвардейского Вислинского истребительного авиаполка с просьбой откликнуться родственников летчика 366–го отдельного разведывательного авиаполка Махамата Амантаева.

История жизни в плену и подвига Махамата и его товарищей - 33 летчиков, собранная по крупицам ветеранами, следопытами, узниками концлагеря, стала для нас настоящим потрясением.

Непокоренные
Оказалось, что дядя был сбит и попал в лодзинский лагерь для военнопленных, откуда вместе с большой группой летчиков пытался бежать. Но их задержали. После пыток 100 несчастных были направлены в один из самых страшных концлагерей Германии - Дахау.

Но даже скованные попарно наручниками, они продолжали бороться за свободу: по дороге набросились на конвой и уничтожили его. У них был дерзкий план: выбросившись на ходу из поезда, добраться до ближайшего аэродрома, захватить самолет и вернуться на родину. Но в пяти километрах от аэродрома Шлясггейм они были схвачены. После той смертельной гонки в живых осталось только 33 человека. Их поместили в барак смертников Дахау.

Пытки и издевательства продолжались до самого дня казни, назначенного на 23 февраля 1944 года. На расстрел летчиков повели к печам крематория. Избитые, закованные в наручники, поддерживая ослабевших, они старались выровнять на своем последнем пути воинский строй. А подходя к баракам с советскими пленными, запели "Интернационал": "Это есть наш последний и решительный бой!".

Перед самым расстрелом обер–палач лагеря объявил летчикам "личное помилование фюрера": расстреляны будут только коммунисты. Некоммунисты должны были сделать три шага вперед. Из строя тридцати трех не вышел ни один. Когда же часы палача отсчитали последние секунды, раздалась и последняя команда Петра Фомина: "Бей!". Закованные, израненные герои, кинувшись на палачей, сумели уничтожить троих охранников, а четвертого столкнуть в печь крематория.

Память

Несколько лет мы вели переписку со следопытами и узнали, что впервые об этом подвиге летчиков–героев рассказал Роман Кармен еще во время войны. В то время были известны лишь 4 из 33 фамилий казненных. Сегодня имя каждого героя высечено на мемориальной плите, установленной в Волгограде по инициативе вдовы капитана Фомина.

В 1990 году мы с женой были приглашены на открытие этого памятника, где и встретились с другими родственниками героев, среди которых были люди разных национальностей из России, Грузии, Казахстана, Украины. Они боролись и шли на смерть вместе. В память о них в городах Манглиси (Грузия), Бежецке Калининской области и других установлены памятные знаки. Вдова капитана Фомина на берегу Волги высадила 33 березы. Узник концлагеря Ятченко создал сад памяти сердца и экспозицию "Журавли" посвятил памяти 33–х узников Дахау. Башкирский писатель Вали Бикташев, чудом выживший в этом концлагере, написал книгу "Мы старше своей смерти".

Родители Махамата умерли еще в середине 60–х годов. Когда из Дахау привезли горсть земли, мой отец Тургунбай как старший брат Махамата Амантаева, тоже прошедший фашистский плен и лагерь, установил памятник на берегу Иссык–Куля и провел мусульманский обряд поминовения. В Волгограде ритуал захоронения и поминовения совершила вдова Фомина.

С каждым годом остается все меньше близких людей, которым дорог летчик Амантаев. Я очень боюсь, что память об этом сильном, мужественном человеке, которым должна гордиться страна, может исчезнуть совсем. В его родном городе нет ни единого напоминания о том, что в нем родился и вырос Герой...

№84 за 6 мая 2005 Источник - Вечерний Бишкек
Постоянный адрес статьи - http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1115533620

----------


## Холостяк

.............................

----------


## Холостяк

................................

----------


## Холостяк

...............................

----------


## Mig

> ................................


Ну, ооооочень содержательный пост!

"Пилите, Шура, пилите! Они инетовские...."

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошо отснят Мессер в Сталинграде....

----------


## Холостяк

......................................

----------


## An-Z

А можно воздержаться от советов модераторам?
В высказываниях Mig лишь его оценка ценности представляемой вами информации, что правилам форума не противоречит. А вот практически в каждом вашем ответном сообщении переходы на личности и завуалированные оскорбления, что грубо нарушает наши правила, потому бан вам...
И по поводу репоста фотографий и прочей информации с других сайтов. Я крайне негативно отношусь к людям, постящим от своего имени информацию полученную на других сайтах. С другой стороны, я понимаю, память может подвести, ссылки потеряться, а выступить ох как хочется, а своего ничего нет, то можно и выставить "нарытое"- тем более не все успевают прошерстить все авиационные сайты и форумы. Поэтому такие материалы будут удаляться при первой же претензии.

----------


## Холостяк

> А можно воздержаться от советов модераторам?
> В высказываниях Mig лишь его оценка ценности представляемой вами информации, что правилам форума не противоречит. А вот практически в каждом вашем ответном сообщении переходы на личности и завуалированные оскорбления, что грубо нарушает наши правила, потому бан вам...


Мммм, да! Меня хлебом не корми – дай лично, за просто так, оскорбить или сказать обидное какому-нибудь участнику форума…, который просто оценяет фотографии которые я запостил, а не меня лично и мои действия…. Мудрый вывод, совсем не «однобокий». Так же как заметно мое «недержание» давать советы модераторам……, но не моя просьба… 



> И по поводу репоста фотографий и прочей информации с других сайтов. Я крайне негативно отношусь к людям, постящим от своего имени информацию полученную на других сайтах. С другой стороны, я понимаю, память может подвести, ссылки потеряться, а выступить ох как хочется, а своего ничего нет, то можно и выставить "нарытое"- тем более не все успевают прошерстить все авиационные сайты и форумы. Поэтому такие материалы будут удаляться при первой же претензии.


Я однозначно вижу, что в частности обращение в мою сторону, соответственно любое обращение нуждается в ответе… 
Я вот негативно отношусь к людям, которые присваивают чужое и выдают себя за автора, выдают информацию от своего имени…, так же негативно и к тем, кто делает «умный вид при плохой игре». 
Форум у нас дает право общаться анонимно. Это не запрещено. Я этим законным правом пользуюсь. Соответственно, я нигде не указываю свое имя-фамилию, свое авторское или любое другое свое правообладание на какую-либо информацию, которую публикую или перепубликую, тем более, если эта информация не имеет авторства, является общедоступной или авторство неизвестно, либо является национальным достоянием. Я так же пользуюсь законным правом постить любую информацию, имеющую авторство или правообладание, без своих коммерческих интересов, тем более анонимно. При этом в соответствии с законом я не обязан искать и указывать авторов, правообладателей, источники этой информации, а в частности по правилам форума ссылки на авторов и источники носят необязательный, т.е. рекомендательный характер. Поэтому нарушения мной закона, как и правил форума - нет. 

По поводу «….выступить ох как хочется, а своего ничего нет…», так можно было съёрничать где-нибудь в другом месте, но не на этой ветке, где ни у кого ничего нет, так как на фронте никто из форумчан не был, сам на фронте не фотографировал….. А выступить по темке действительно хочется! Даже если убрать эту темку «для выступления» про «огненные годы», а коснуться вообще тематики авиационного форума, то лично меня улыбнуло это умозаключение выделенное мной в ковычки «…а своего ничего нет…»…. 
«…то и можно выставить “нарытое”….», что в большинстве своем на форумах и выставляется, в частности тут…., так как только десятая часть из форумчан за анонимными никами указывают свои реальные имена, используя форум для показа своих авторских работ и преследуя при этом коммерческий интерес. Если поудалять «нарытое», то на форуме останется десять веток этих авторов с их несколькими авторскими фото с копирайтами по середине, несколькими книгами (вернее фото их обложки и пару словами о книге, чтоб покупали)… Потому как «нарытое» это все остальное - от авиационных знаков (так как они тоже имеют авторов и без согласования и указания авторства нельзя постить), буклетов частей (тоже авторские), вымпелы, журналы…, кучи фото…., как и информация-новости об авиации из частей - из вторых и десятых рук….. 

Ссылки на нормальные порталы с фото, информацией – всегда пожалуйста, что присутствует. А ссылки, на разного рода порталы распродающие личные фото Героев и их фронтовых друзей, действительно - я забываю. Причины заключаются в следующем исключительно моем личном мнении…. Это личные фотографии фронтовиков, в большей части это портретные фото, фотографии их боевых товарищей, фронтовых друзей.., командиров.., сослуживцев….… Да никто из этих людей никогда не сделал из этих фотографий, из их…, из своей памяти продажный товар и не отдал бы память за бабло!!!! Те, кто на фото – это их фотографии! Это их память! Это наша память! Каким бы путем эти фото не попали спекулянтам-перекупам-торгашам или мародерам – эти темные личности не являются авторами, правообладателями, хозяевами, да и вообще людьми имеющими право их портить и устраивать распродажи. Никакой закон не дает им на это право, как и лицензию на подобную деятельность. Если б я увидел фото своих дедов или своего отца на подобной распродаже, да еще со всякого рода надписями или узорами – я б сделал все, чтоб оказаться поближе к тому подонку, кто продает моих родных, для того чтобы сунуть ему промеж глаз. Никакой закон и никакие сказки про то, что нашли на помойке, или купили-выклянчили у семьи героев, смародерничали на поле боя у погибшего, или даже смародерничали сейчас у умершего героя - не делает их правообладателями этих фотографий…, и тем более не дает право на торговлю ими.

Поэтому, перепост этих фронтовых фотографий тут – на соответствующем по тематике как и по моральному праву портале (в нормальном реставрированном виде, тем более в большинстве своем эти фото были испорчены несознательными людьми), считаю вполне естественным. 

Я отдавал (БЕСПЛАТНО) свои старые семейные фото серьезным людям с правом публикации в их мемуарах. Они публиковали мои семейные фото в своих книгах, чтобы люди прочитали и помянули моих предков, которые Родину нашу защищали. Вот для чего я отдавал им эти фото! При этом я прекрасно понимаю, что люди продавали свой труд, свои книги и претензий к ним нет, так как они не устраивали аукционов с фотографиями моей семьи и не рисовали на них всякой хрени и тем более не выставляли себя тут же (даже опубликовав эти фото в своей книге) правообладателями и авторами этих отдельно взятых фото…. 

И всякие форумчане, которые выставляют себя адвокатами этих самопровозглашенных аФтаров-правооБлядателей, якобы обладающих всеми правами на фотографические произведения и на их использование и якобы располагающих всеми полномочиями по передаче имущественных прав на данные изображения.., якобы имеющих лицензию на предпринимательскую деятельность по продажам фотографических изделий с выдачей кассовых чеков, оплатой НДС и выплатой налогов со своей деятельности…, или мастера поёрничать рассказывающие мне о какой-то хрени – могут идти на художественную выставку фаллоса (http://travel.newsru.com/article/14mar2008/de100tausjhrsex). 

Это мое мнение по «оценке ценностей» представляемой мной информации, как я понял, это не противоречит правилам, тематике ветки форума и всему такому…… Думаю объяснил мнение исчерпывающе и конкретно, без ёрничества, подколов, предвзятости и обсуждения действий модераторов….

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Не стоит обращать внимания.Созданная вами ветка хорошо вписалась в раздел сайта и кол-во посящений тому свидетельство,тем более,что многие фотографии
как раз идут с комментариями.Иной раз только здесь можно встретить редкое фото
"притянутое" вами и заинтересоваться кто на самом деле был этот человек,чем жил,как воевал,какая его дальнейшая судьба...
Думаю так,что стоит продолжать и дальше притягивать сюда, все что возможно т.к.
ходить-бродить по разным сайтам в поисках интересных "крылатых" людей абсолютно нет времени.Большое спасибо Вам за работу...

----------


## Петрович

Мда, каша у Вас в голове знатная.  По поводу законов предлагаю для начала ознакомится с частью  4 Гражданского кодекса РФ, являющейся на данный момент основополагающим законодательным актом в этой области, в частности уяснить понятия авторских, исключительных и смежных прав - тогда мы с Вами будем общаться на одном языке.
Если отложить в сторону "рвание тельняшек" и прочие эмоции, то скажу прямо - в том, что эти фото кто-то продает не вижу ничего позорного, плохого и пр. Может кто-то за то, чтобы они сгнили на помойке, но по мне - лучше я их куплю у бомжа/дворника/барыги(нужное подчеркнуть) и сохраню. Вопли о "порвании в лОскуты" предлагаю адресовать наследничкам героев, выбрасывающим их архивы на помойку, продающим за бутылку и пр. Заодно можете сказать "спасибо" работникам военкоматов, причем искренее СПАСИБО - они не сожгли, как положено, личные дела ветеранов, а отдали/продали/выкинули(поленились сжечь) барыгам, и таким образом документы и фото не сгинули...

ПыСы Вчера звонит мне работу товарищ и приглащает в ЦМВС на презентацию своей книги по нарукавным знакам РККА. Так как я помогал ему фотками для иллюстраций, то разговор свернул и на эту тему. Пообщались , попрощались..
Рядом сидит в комнате наша юрист. После разговора слышу ее вопрос:
- А Вы фото военные собираете?
- Ну да, в общем то, коллекционирую...
- А мы весь архив деда при ремонте квартиры выкинули.
Немая сцена с моей стороны. Отошел, спрашиваю:
- Где дед воевал?
- Финская и всю ВОВ...
Коллектив долго изумлялся моему матерному словарному запасу.
А вы говорите барыги, мерзавцы, мародеры...

----------


## Mig

> ... По поводу законов предлагаю для начала ознакомится с частью  4 Гражданского кодекса РФ, являющейся на данный момент основополагающим законодательным актом в этой области, в частности уяснить понятия авторских, исключительных и смежных прав ....


Чтобы проще было ознакомиться:

http://www.copyright.ru/ru/library/z...eks_RF_4_chast

----------


## zjn

Кому плохо от того, что Холостяк выкладывает сдесь фотографии? Что тыкать законами которые у нас в стране пишутся барыгами для барыг и ими же не выполняются.

----------


## Антон

> ...............................


На второй фотке "Штука" на своём аэродроме.

----------


## Петрович

> Кому плохо от того, что Холостяк выкладывает сдесь фотографии?


Коллеге Холостяку заметили, что простое вываливание фоток на форум не несет ценности само по себе - это картинки. Выкладывание же атрибутированных фото только вызывает уважение к человеку, проведшему эту весьма нелегкую работу. 



> Что тыкать законами которые у нас в стране пишутся барыгами для барыг и ими же не выполняются.


Когда человек пытается рассуждать о законности-незаконности чего либо не зная , даже примерно, их содержания это выглядит смешно. Если он и еще настаивать пытается, то глупо.

----------


## alexvolf

> Коллеге Холостяку заметили, что простое вываливание фоток на форум не несет ценности само по себе - это картинки. Выкладывание же атрибутированных фото только вызывает уважение к человеку, проведшему эту весьма нелегкую работу. 
> 
> Когда человек пытается рассуждать о законности-незаконности чего либо не зная , даже примерно, их содержания это выглядит смешно. Если он и еще настаивать пытается, то глупо.


Петрович,уважаемый
Не в обиду будет сказано,но как в народе говориться "каждый понимает в меру своей испорченности"...
Картинка,картинке- рознь.Когда на груди у незнакомого человека на представленном фото два-три БКЗ, то просто поневоле хочется узнать кто-есть кто и за что получены правит.награды.Кроме того стоит заметить,что часто попадаются фото знаменитых или известных людей для которых порой всякие комменты просто излишние.
Насчет Закона, то в энтом деле я полностью на вашей стороне,но с некоторыми оговорками.
Кстати лично меня всегда радуют фото из вашей коллекции,что на саммлере,что на коллекционере.К слову сказать и там давно  немещало-бы навести порядок относительно законодательной базы...

----------


## muk33

Ну вот, ветка превратилась в черти что: вместо "ссылки, фотографии" одни рассуждалки...Уважаемые критики - выложите хоть одну с комментариями!..

----------


## Mig

> ... Уважаемые критики - выложите хоть одну с комментариями!..


Да хотя бы здесь: Советская Авиация в огненные годы войны. Ссылки, фотографии.

Инфо о ГСС Клещеве И.И. и Голубине И.Ф. + некоторые фото...
Но потом прекратил это дело, все это уже в Сети есть.
Какой смысл в бессистемном копировании?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну вот, ветка превратилась в черти что: вместо "ссылки, фотографии" одни рассуждалки...Уважаемые критики - выложите хоть одну с комментариями!..


Уважаемый muk33
Хоть я и не отношу себя к критикам  по данной тематике,но выложу одно
единственное фото ГСС,командира 508-го ИАП,205-й истребительно-авиационной Кировоградской дивизии,7-го истребительно-авиационного
корпуса,5-й Воздушной армии майора,затем п/пол-ка Н.К.Дилигея
погибшего 3 октября 1945г.Кстати это единственное фото Дилигея,которое хранится в семье (других посто нет.)...

----------


## Петрович

> Ну вот, ветка превратилась в черти что: вместо "ссылки, фотографии" одни рассуждалки...Уважаемые критики - выложите хоть одну с комментариями!..


Устроит?
Летчик 120 ИАП ПВО Сергей Алексеевич Рубцов. К концу декабря 1941 одержал 7 побед(3 личных + 4 в группе). В последствии был переведен в "полк асов" - 434-й истребительный авиационный полк ( позднее стал именоваться 32-й гвардейский истребительный Виленский орденов Ленина и Кутузова авиационный полк) Погиб под Сталинградом 29 июля 1942  Общий счет - 9 личных + 6 в группе.

----------


## Петрович

л/с 50 орап май 1943

----------


## Migarius

> Устроит?
> Летчик 120 ИАП ПВО Сергей Алексеевич Рубцов. К концу декабря 1941 одержал 7 побед(3 личных + 4 в группе). В последствии был переведен в "полк асов" - 434-й истребительный авиационный полк ( позднее стал именоваться 32-й гвардейский истребительный Виленский орденов Ленина и Кутузова авиационный полк) Погиб под Сталинградом 29 июля 1942  Общий счет - 9 личных + 6 в группе.


Ещё не мешало бы добавить, что автором этой известной фотографии является фронтовой фотокорреспондент газеты "Правда" Александр Васильевич Устинов. И сделана она уже когда 120-й иап стал 12-м гвардейским. В день вручения полку гвардейского знамени Александр Васильевич сделал массу прекрасных фотографий всей церемонии, а также самолётов и лётчиков. Да и в своей книге "С лейкой" и блокнотом" под данной фотографией он указал, что мл. лейтенант С.Рубцов сбил в подмосковном небе 10 фашистских самолётов. А свою десятую победу Сергей Алексеевич одержал 12 марта 1942 г. Ну а 120-й иап преобразован в 12-й гв. иап приказом Народного комиссара обороны СССР №70 от 7 марта 1942 г.

----------


## Mig

> ... командира 508-го ИАП,205-й истребительно-авиационной Кировоградской дивизии,7-го истребительно-авиационного
> корпуса,5-й Воздушной армии майора,затем п/пол-ка Н.К.Дилигея
> ...


Хотелось бы попросить уважаемого коллегу ПРАВИЛЬНО писать названия авиационных частей. Написанное вами должно выглядеть примерно так:

... командира *508-го истребительного авиационного полка 205-й истребительной Кировоградской авиационной дивизии 7-го истребительного авиационного корпуса 5-й воздушной армии* майора (позднее - подполковника) Дилигея Н.К.

----------


## Mig

> .... Летчик 120 ИАП ПВО Сергей Алексеевич Рубцов. К концу декабря 1941 одержал 7 побед(3 личных + 4 в группе). В последствии был переведен в "полк асов" - 434-й истребительный авиационный полк ( позднее стал именоваться 32-й гвардейский истребительный Виленский орденов Ленина и Кутузова авиационный полк) Погиб под Сталинградом 29 июля 1942  Общий счет - 9 личных + 6 в группе.


1) Война есть война... Но погиб опытный пилот:

".... 29 июля (1942 г.) летчики 434-го полка совершили 62 боевых вылета. Первый вылет состоялся в 4.30 На прикрытие переправ семерку Як-7Б повел старший лейтенант Избинский. Во время боя в районе Калача с истребителями противника один Ме-109 сбил капитан Пендюр. В 6.15 в район Калача вылетела семерка, ведомая капитаном Голубиным. Не доходя до района прикрытия, в районе Илларионовской наша группа встретила 6 самолетов Хе-111, шедших к Сталинграду. Одно звено Як-7Б под командой капитана Пендюра атаковало бомбардировщики противника, которые в результате атаки беспорядочно сбросили бомбы и развернулись на запад. Наши истребители преследовали и атаковали отходящего противника. Во время атаки капитаном Пендюром ведущего второго звена бомбардировщиков, отмечается в журнале боевых действий 434 иап, «с хвоста Хе-111 была выпущена струя газообразного зеленого вещества – предположительно – газа». Второе звено наших истребителей, ведомое капитаном Голубиным, выполняло задачу по прикрытию переправ. В районе Калача оно атаковало группу из 12– 15 Ю-88. Один бомбардировщик противника сбил капитан Голубин. 

В 10.15 восьмерку истребителей поднял в воздух майор Клещев. В районе Камышин группа вела бой с Ю-87 под прикрытием Ме-109, в результате которого было сбито четыре Ю-87 и один Ме-109: майор Клещев сбил два Ю-87, старший лейтенант Каюк и лейтенант Хользунов по одному Ю-87, лейтенант Карначонок – один Ме-109. В этом воздушном бою был сбит орденоносец лейтенант Рубцов Сергей Алексеевич, самолет сгорел, летчик погиб. Это была первая боевая потеря особого истребительного полка после его переформирования...." 


2) О 32 гиап: http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/index.html

----------


## Morsunin

Если ГСС Муравьев П.И. и Денчик Н.Ф., начальник штаба Кириченко П.Ф., то 64 гвардейский истребительный авиаполк 4 гвардейской истребительной авиадивизии 1 гвардейского истребительного авиакорпуса, на август 1944 - 3 воздушная армия. Замполка по п/ч Виноградов В.С. погиб 15.8.44. Воронин А.Т. сбит 21.8.44 (см. http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000014809 )

----------


## An-Z

Для "особо одарённых" поясняю, фотографии размещаемые тут никому не мешают, НО, как только начнут "мешать" (задевать чьи либо права и т.д. и администрации форума об этом станет известно), то будут просто удаляться, а вопросы "пошто боярина обидел?" и "доколе.." будут приравниваться к злостному оффтопу..
"Пилюлю" скрашу парой фотографий из "книги памяти" 10орап, Ил-2Р и пейзаж поверженного Кёнингсберга

----------


## cumulus

У Ила под плоскостями доп баки?

----------


## An-Z

Я это предположение не могу ни опровергнуть, ни подтвердить.

----------


## cumulus

А это случаем не трофейные немецкие бачки ? Передняя часть очень похожа. Может наши кулибины приспособили... учитывая небольшой радиус действия Ила.

----------


## An-Z

Я бы скорей предположил, что в них АФА установлены, баки в том месте устанавливать на мой взгляд как то неуместно..

----------


## Петрович

> Я бы скорей предположил, что в них АФА установлены, баки в том месте устанавливать на мой взгляд как то неуместно..


А места не маловато? На Ил-10 АФА-ИМ за стрелком стоял в фюзеляже, причем по габаритам установка не маленькая..

----------


## An-Z

Не знаю, тот что ставился в кабину стрелка конечно монструозен, но я думаю, что это не единственный тип АФА в ВВС СССР. Наверное были аппараты и покомпактнее. В подобные по объёму контейнеры англичане прятали АФА, отсюда и аналогия. А бак.. в этом месте бомбовых замков нет, значит не сбрасываемый - значит сожрёт из-за сопротивления весь небольшой прирост дальности. Кроме того далеко тянуть топливные магистрали, через отсеки вооружения, ну как то не толково что ли..

----------


## Петрович

> Не знаю, тот что ставился в кабину стрелка конечно монструозен, но я думаю, что это не единственный тип АФА в ВВС СССР. Наверное были аппараты и покомпактнее. В подобные по объёму контейнеры англичане прятали АФА, отсюда и аналогия. А бак.. в этом месте бомбовых замков нет, значит не сбрасываемый - значит сожрёт из-за сопротивления весь небольшой прирост дальности. Кроме того далеко тянуть топливные магистрали, через отсеки вооружения, ну как то не толково что ли..


Что то я здесь
http://www.photohistory.ru/index.php...07248179889407
ничего компактного не нашел.

----------


## Холостяк

*Как военные летчики Эмиля Кио невольно обидели* 

http://segodnia.ru/index.php?spos=1&..._id=0&imgnum=1

Современные кинематографисты, снимая фильмы о Великой Отечественной войне, зачастую выдумывают совершенно немыслимые сюжеты и сцены, пытаясь заинтересовать зрителей. В итоге получается нечто несусветное, вроде печально знаменитых «Сволочей», «Штрафбата» и тому подобной киноахинеи. 

А ведь воспоминания фронтовиков содержат неповторимые подробности той великой эпохи, которые являются просто подарком для кинематографистов. Вот, например, какой забавный и трогательный эпизод привел в своих воспоминаниях летчик Авиации дальнего действия Герой Советского Союза Василий Васильевич Решетников. Дело было в 1944 году, аэродром, где базировалась его часть, находился к западу от Киева: 

«Однажды, в предвидении нелетной ночи группу офицеров пригласили в Киевский цирк. Там выступал Эмиль Кио – знаменитый иллюзионист. Билеты были вручены Героям Советского Союза и наиболее «интенсивно» награжденным орденами. «В цирк, - потребовал командир корпуса, - всем явиться в наградах». 

К вечеру, кто на чем – на перегруженных полуторках, «виллисах», мотоциклах, по дорогам, ведущим в Киев, обгоняя друг друга, «звездным налетом» со всех аэродромов – логиновская (Евгений Логинов – командир корпуса дальней авиации. - М.К.) гвардия слетелась под брезентовые своды храма циркового искусства. Только заняв свои места, мы поняли тайный замысел требования о явке в наградах: у всех оказались билеты в первом ряду, по кругу окаймлявшем арену, и сплошная цепь орденов на груди их владельцев в свете цирковых софитов создавала совершенно необыкновенную волнующую картину. Зрители пришли в неописуемый восторг. К нашим ногам с верхних рядов летели цветы, видимо, предназначенные для артистов. Мы чувствовали себя изрядно смущенными, но, кажется, и счастливыми. 

Перед самым началом представления из центрального входа вдруг появился Евгений Федорович Логинов в сопровождении с двух сторон высоченных красавцев, командиров дивизий, Василия Гавриловича Тихонова и Алексея Ивановича Щербакова. Евгений Федорович, хоть и был небольшого росточка, в своей генеральской форме рядом с великанами полковниками не потерялся. Мы невольно встали, встречая своих командиров, и это вызвало еще большее волнение в зрительских рядах. 

Во втором отделении арену занял со своим пестрым цветником прехорошеньких ассистенток Эмиль Кио. Маэстро был раздражен и заметно злился. Еще бы: его девицы работали крайне рассеянно, не столько следя за манипуляциями шефа, сколько скользя глазами по нашему ряду и, конечно, находя там ответную реакцию. Не случайно наши самые отчаянные сердцееды в полки вернулись под утро». 

Поразительная, с точки зрения нашей эпохи, сцена. Самые популярные с точки зрения собравшейся в цирке публики люди – защитники Отечества, военные летчики с цепью орденов на груди. Им и полетят цветы, приготовленные для артистов. На них заглядывается цветник прехорошеньких ассистенток Кио, вызывая раздражение шефа. 

Вот только сможет ли молодой зритель из «поколения пепси» понять эту сцену? Кто ему объяснит, почему герои-летчики вызывают такой восторг, почему цепь боевых орденов выглядит волнующей картиной? 

Почему красотки с арены на летчиков засматриваются, а не выискивают глазами в зале тогдашний эквивалент «новых русских»? Они ведь и в войну существовали, короли рынков, герои складов тушенки и «Второго Ташкентского фронта». Не случайно неполиткорректный призыв «Смерть немецким оккупантам и бакинским спекулянтам» появился. А вот не демонстрировали они тогда себя публике в качестве образца для подражания. Наслаждались ворованным с оглядкой, маскироваться приходилось. Не пришла еще их эпоха. Никто и подумать не мог, что наступит когда-нибудь. Поймет ли это нынешний молодой зритель? 


Максим Купинов
07/02/2011 14:55

----------


## Mig

> ....А ведь воспоминания фронтовиков содержат неповторимые подробности той великой эпохи, которые являются просто подарком для кинематографистов. Вот, например, какой забавный и трогательный эпизод привел в своих воспоминаниях летчик Авиации дальнего действия Герой Советского Союза Василий Васильевич Решетников. Дело было в 1944 году, аэродром, где базировалась его часть, находился к западу от Киева....


Ну зачем же так сложно, через одно место?! Читать - в пересказе?!

Оригинал читать здесь:
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._vv/index.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну зачем же так сложно, через одно место?! Читать - в пересказе?!
> 
> Оригинал читать здесь:
> http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._vv/index.html


Ну не все же такие умные, что сразу к оригиналу.....

----------


## Холостяк

> Мда, каша у Вас в голове знатная. По поводу законов предлагаю для начала ознакомится с частью 4 Гражданского кодекса РФ, являющейся на данный момент основополагающим законодательным актом в этой области, в частности уяснить понятия авторских, исключительных и смежных прав - тогда мы с Вами будем общаться на одном языке.
> Если отложить в сторону "рвание тельняшек" и прочие эмоции, то скажу прямо - в том, что эти фото кто-то продает не вижу ничего позорного, плохого и пр. Может кто-то за то, чтобы они сгнили на помойке, но по мне - лучше я их куплю у бомжа/дворника/барыги(нужное подчеркнуть) и сохраню. Вопли о "порвании в лОскуты" предлагаю адресовать наследничкам героев, выбрасывающим их архивы на помойку, продающим за бутылку и пр. Заодно можете сказать "спасибо" работникам военкоматов, причем искренее СПАСИБО - они не сожгли, как положено, личные дела ветеранов, а отдали/продали/выкинули(поленились сжечь) барыгам, и таким образом документы и фото не сгинули...
> 
> ПыСы Вчера звонит мне работу товарищ и приглащает в ЦМВС на презентацию своей книги по нарукавным знакам РККА. Так как я помогал ему фотками для иллюстраций, то разговор свернул и на эту тему. Пообщались , попрощались..
> Рядом сидит в комнате наша юрист. После разговора слышу ее вопрос:
> - А Вы фото военные собираете?
> - Ну да, в общем то, коллекционирую...
> - А мы весь архив деда при ремонте квартиры выкинули.
> Немая сцена с моей стороны. Отошел, спрашиваю:
> ...


Обратите пожалуйста внимание, что я никакого негатива не высказал и лично не имею к коллекционерам, людям выкупающим и собирающим фотографии (даже обменивающим на бутылку) из разных рук, чтобы их сохранить как и сохранить нашу историю. Жизнь создает людям такие ситуации, что всякое может быть! Фотографии могут продавать хозяева, родственники, коллекционеры... В частности - некоторым родственникам наплевать на своих предков, как вы привели пример, что просто выбразывают на помойку архив своего деда-фронтовика. Для меня, как я понял и для Вас, это дикость! Но это их право и их дело..., тут никак не "попишешь"... Я ранее постил, что искренне благодарен всем людям, коллекционерам, антикварам, которые сохраняют для истории такие вот драгоценные моменты нашей истории изображенные на фотобумаге. Благодарен, что они размещают эти фотографии в открытом доступе в Интернете, чтоб мы могли увидеть наших Героев. *Я не собираюсь качать права, делать замечания или "рулить" и наводить порядок.* Я этим занимался в Армии в рамках своей должности и своих служебных обязанностей с личным составом, который мне был подчинен - и не более, но по-жизни и тем более с незнакомыми людьми - никогда. Тем более сейчас на пенсии я вообще стал пох*истом. Ну, есть люди, которые мнят из себя знатоков, дают на лево и на право указания, заценивают, как тут написали фотографии, но на деле действия других, хотя ни совета ни оценки этих действий сделать никто их не просил..., ёрничают, что попросту в общении является банальным хамством...., тем более ветка не для этого... Если его поддержал другой форумчанин с расширенным статусом, то я счел возможным высказать и свое мнение относительно проблемки. Я его конкретно высказал. И мнение это касалось исключительно действий как - это порча исторических фотографий (особенно персональных портретных) различными надписями и рисунками..., продажа этих фотографий как своих авторских..., и я высказался относительно присвоения авторства и правообладания личными фотографиями фронтовиков через призму закона об авторстве, так как этот закон МиГ попытался притянуть сюда "за уши". Я и дал резкое наименование людям, которые делают перечисленные мной нехорошие действия, Вы наименования эти повторили в своем посте... Так же я привел пример, что отдавал свои семейные фото для опубликовании в мемуарах, но я был бы крайне возмущен если б они отдельно оказались на продаже на каком-нибудь аукционе фотографий или опубликованы с надписями-рисунками. Вот и все. 

В принципе, я могу включить принципиального, включить активную жизненную позицию, включить знающего законы, "вспомнить политработников" и накатать телеги с умными идейными и высокими словами относительно порталов-аукционов где спекулируют, присваивают фото фронтовиков, где продают нашу историю, наших Героев - это в Совет ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, Совет ветеранов Армии и МВД, Совет ветеранов боевых действий, Совет ветеранов войны-труда и военной службы (это у нас не одна общественная организация, а разные и при этом уважаемые и действенные! А люди в них прекрасные - Советские! Тут общественную волну гарантирую, тем более там и старички с ломпасами из райской группы со связями сидят, будет им интересное правильное занятие - зачмырить негодяев), к ним уверен присоединятся и молодежь из "Наши" (идейные ребята), в Государственную Думу (тут и комитет по ветеранам, комитет по этике..., посмотреть там комитеты), конечно же во фракцию КПРФ и ЛДПР (можно и в Единую Россию), потом в Прокуратуру, Налоговую..., и конечно же в Министерство по связи и массовым ком-циям РФ, конечно же уважаемым Путину и Медведеву..., если фамилии на фото известны то и можно письма родственникам черкнуть..., потом в сообщества в ЖЖ, в СМИ тоже интересная темка о спекулятивных продажах Героев-орденоносцев.... Ну это я слету перечислил, а если подумать, то еще несколько общественных контор, да и не только общественных, найдется чтоб прекратить безобразие и надругательство... Пущай разбираются, проверяют, контролируют, собирают объяснения, делают экспертизы, контрольные закупки..., собирают пикеты, собрания..., вообщем делают свое дело в соответствии своих полномочий. Как Вы уважаемый Петрович говорите - посмотрят и разберутся у кого какая каша в голове...., видят ли ветераны в этом что-то низкое и гнилое или наоборот охренительно ценное...... Тут и прояснится откуда все эти фото, кто автор или правообладатель, кто ведет предпринимательскую деятельность по продажам-аукционам и платят ли налоги с продаж..., соответствует ли это нашим законам... Вот всем и будет интересно послушать и Ваше мнение, особенно ветеранам из уважаемых организаций о том, что вы не видите в спекуляции личными фото Героев, к коим продавцы никакого отношения не имеют (кроме шкурного), ничего такого плохого... Тут как раз и подойдет Ваше выражение про "тельняшки"..., уяснение Законов и их правильное толкование... А это организовать то - без проблем. Составить текст, напписать разные шапки-адреса, отпечатать и отправить. Главное - принцип. Получится как в песне Высоцкого, от чего буча началась, что просто попугай крикнул из ветвей...., попугай.., который типа все знал.... 

Поэтому, я думаю, все с этой проблемой понятно и если кто-то что-то недопонимал - прояснилось.....

То, что я постил фото без подписей, я извиняюсь и я уже объяснял, что я не коллекционер или исследователь, у меня нет инфы по фотографиям, я делал их перепост с текстом с которым они шли из разных уголков Интернета... Есть инфа по фото - дополняем, правим, уточняем, все в наших силах..*.* Никоим образом, имея анонимный Ник, я их не присваивал, не выдавал за свои, не портил и постил в открытом доступе без коммерческого интереса и рекламы, что не противоречит Закону, этике и всему такому (поэтому смело могу катать телеги прокурорским и ветеранам). *Одно могу сказать - не перепостить ЭТИ ШИКАРНЫЕ ФОТО я не мог! Посмотрите на эти фото! Какие прекрасные, золотые люди на них!!!! Всмотритесь в их лица... А фото наших и немецких самолетов искареженных!? Бойня то какая была!!! Аж дух от этих фото захватывает!*

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Вот с утра вспомнил еще одну серьезную организацию. Это Российская Ассоциация Героев – общероссийская общественная организация, объединяющая Героев Советского Союза, Героев Российской Федерации и полных кавалеров ордена Славы, проживающих в 62 субъектах Российской Федерации. Очень интересный Устав этой организации и проблемные вопросы решаемые ей..., в частности поднятый на данной ветке - очень актуален... А вспомнил я эту организацию по тому как Помошник в ней мой сослуживец по ГШ полковник Галимзянов Радий Мингазиевич.
Ссылка: http://vsegeroi.ru/
Думаю они уж точно конкретно выскажут свое мнение у кого каша в голове, об истинных ценностях и соответствие закону.... 

ПС: Ну..., если обратиться к ним официально....

----------


## Петрович

> к ним уверен присоединятся и молодежь из "Наши" (идейные ребята), [/B]


Только не этих!!! Верный способ завалить дело, это привлечь к нему "путинюгенд" - масса амбиций при минимуме мозгов. Ничего более существенного, чем затравить чмыря Подрабинека, у них еще не получалось. :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Только не этих!!! Верный способ завалить дело, это привлечь к нему "путинюгенд" - масса амбиций при минимуме мозгов. Ничего более существенного, чем затравить чмыря Подрабинека, у них еще не получалось.


Да я уже именно с ними просто прикалываюсь! С самого начала я воспринял эту возню на ровном месте просто глупость. Просто из глупости можно раздуть...

----------


## Vladimir01

Нетли фото и ссылок на боевой путь 261 бап в 1941 году, до его переформирования.
Извините за вопрос.
Не подскажите ли , как найти в Москве родственников Мартынова Михаила Ивановича ГСС,(служил в управлении ВСС СССР, в совете ветеранов Москвы был, ушел в 1986 году)
И Гарбко Юрия Николаевича ГСС, погиб 1942г.
мой дед Скичко Владимир алексеевич,служил с ними в 261 бап в 1941 год.
С судьбой деда никак не могу прояснить,
в ЦАМО дали краткий ответ, неврученный орден "Красное Знамя",....а граждан Украины вродебы в ЦАМО не допускают.....
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000007570
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000008575
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000007640
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=9348
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=2791

----------


## Vladimir01

Холостяк.
Извините за назойливость.
Можно узнать источник фото: 30 стр.
9. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА МАЙОР М.И.МАРТЫНОВ.ЗАП.ФРОНТ.1942г.
И еще уженет фото стрелков радистов на стр.7
Нетли возможности посмотреть эти фото.
Просто ищю всю что могу по 1941 Брянский фронт 261 бап, Пе-2.....

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк.
> Извините за назойливость.
> Можно узнать источник фото: 30 стр.
> 9. ГЕРОЙ СОВЕТСКОГО СОЮЗА МАЙОР М.И.МАРТЫНОВ.ЗАП.ФРОНТ.1942г.
> И еще уженет фото стрелков радистов на стр.7
> Нетли возможности посмотреть эти фото.
> Просто ищю всю что могу по 1941 Брянский фронт 261 бап, Пе-2.....


Без проблем...
Я уже постил о том, что некоторые фотографии найдены на форумах или порталах о Героях и о Великой Отечественной войне...., и на сайтах где торгуют-перепродают подобные фотографии.
На форумах о Героях и войне фото сохраняется некоторое время и потом уходит в архив... На порталах о Героях и о войне фото хранится долгое время, как живет портал или тематический сайт. На аукционах продавец выставляет фотографию на продажу и после продажи, как правило, они свои посты убирают. Вначале ветки я постил фото по их прямой ссылке. По свойствам фото можно было выйти на сайт, где эта фотография изначально выставлялась. Если была инфа по фото, то я ее тоже перепостил сюда. 
Для себя я эти фотографии не сохранял, так как коллекционированием подобного не занимаюсь. Поняв, что эти фото на сайтах аукционов долго не живут и их уже вообще в сети не встретить, я стал просто перекопировать их на портал фомума АирфорсРу, где они сохраняются и люди могут посмотреть реально редкие исторические фотографии наших героев-авиаторов.
Фотографии, к примеру в моем посте №7, видимо (судя по скудной инфе сопровождавшей фото) были по прямой ссылке с аукциона и там их просто продали, а сам пост уничтожили, поэтому восстановить их просто нет возможности.... Ни я ни даже те, кто выставлял эти фото не вспомнит, что там было... Фото, возможно, находятся у какого-нибудь "покупателя", который просто в одиночку их рассматривает в своем альбоме и поэтому мы никогда их больше не увидим..... В худшем случае фотографию просто уничтожили, так как она для продавца не имеет никакой ценности и ее никто не купил.... 
А так я в Интернете или на любой выставке никогда не встречал, чтоб какой-нибудь частный коллекционер выставлял свою коллекцию или часть коллекции подобных фотографий, чтоб люди посмотрели своих Героев... Фотографии просто мимолетно "засвечиваются" на аукционе и исчезают, прячутся, портятся всякими надписями и т.д..... Причины этого я затрагивал в своих постах выше и касаются не только в нарушении этических, моральных, но и правовых норм. 
Фотографии для общественности выставляют только архивы с указанием авторства и без всякой порчи их знаками и надписями. Вот к примеру интересный портал: http://victory.rusarchives.ru/index.php?p=2

----------


## Vladimir01

Холостяк
Большое спасибо за отклик.
Сайт по архивным докам буду просматривать.
Немогли бы вы посоветовать, что нибудь по ГСС Мартынову Михаилу Ивановичу,
В 1951 г. окончил Военную академию Генштаба. Служил на командных должностях в ВВС и в Главной инспекции МО СССР.

С 1970 г. генерал-лейтенант авиации Мартынов в запасе. Жил в Москве.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Евдокия Андреевна Никулина,комэск 46-го Гвардейского ночного бомбардировочного авиаполка 325-й ночной БАД 4-й ВА 2-го Белорусского фронта.
2. Герой Советского Союза капитан Никифоров, 15.4.1946 г.
3. …………….
4. Герой Советского Союза Леонид Михайлович ШИШОВ, зам.комэска 61-го ШАП 291-го ШАД 2-й ВА.
5. Сергей Сергеевич ЩИРОВ - инструктор по технике пилотирования 87-го ИАП 236-й ИАД Западного Фронта.
Сбил 17 самолётов противника.
6. Летчики гв. сержант В. Покровский, гв. мл.лейтенант А.Коновалов и др.
7 - 8....
9. *К*уракин Николай Семёнович - командир отряда 3-го авиационного полка (53-я авиационная дивизия дальнего действия, Авиация дальнего действия).
10. Александр Иванович Покрышкин....

----------


## Холостяк

Летчики-штурмовики, 2-й Прибалтийский фронт, 1944 год.
Лейтенант М.Е.Соколов,капитаны И.Н.Резниченко,И.В.Батурин и др.




Командир 1-й эскадрильи ИАП гв.капитан П.Л. Коломиец, Северный флот, 1943 год.

----------


## Петрович

> 3. …………….


ПМСМ 1 ГМТАП Балтика лето 1944

----------


## Mig

> 7 - 8....


Ну как всегда: подписи-то давать дядька будет?

7. Не спец по этой машине. Но в любом случае это North American AT-6. А вот модификация - прошу пардону.

8. Поздний И-16, похоже, тип 29 - характерная мачта антенны по правому борту.

----------


## alexvolf

> ПМСМ 1 ГМТАП Балтика лето 1944


 Петрович
 Второй слева персонаж на фото №3 -случайно не ГСС Колесник Павел Автономович (награжден 22 февраля 1944г)?

----------


## Петрович

> Ну как всегда: подписи-то давать дядька будет?
> 
> 7. Не спец по этой машине. Но в любом случае это North American AT-6. А вот модификация - прошу пардону.
> 
> 8. Поздний И-16, похоже, тип 29 - характерная мачта антенны по правому борту.


И-16 тип 29 - Ср Азия 1943 г. У машины стоит ее техник
АТ-6 - а/э Небитдаг 1951 г.

----------


## Петрович

> Петрович
>  Второй слева персонаж на фото №3 -случайно не ГСС Колесник Павел Автономович (награжден 22 февраля 1944г)?


Завтра покопаюсь, может выясню - а вообще на фоне этой машины целая серия снимков была. Сейчас вот Клименко продают
http://forums-su.com/viewtopic.php?f=194&t=337513
скорее всего фото сделано либо после вручения ГСС по указу от 22.06.1944(5 героев в полку по нему) , либо после вручения гвардейского знамени(это по моему в июле 1944)

----------


## Петрович

> Командир 1-й эскадрильи ИАП гв.капитан П.Л. Коломиец, Северный флот, 1943 год.


2 ГИАП ВВС СФ Герой Советского Союза( Указ 5.11.44)

----------


## Morsunin

Куракин Николай Семёнович умер 17 июля 1943 года, до присвоения ему ГСС.

----------


## Холостяк

В Германии вышла новая книга. Авторы S&#246;nke Neitzel и Harald Welzer. Книга называется просто: Soldaten. 
С начала войны британцы в лагерях для военнопленных прослушивали разговоры немецких военнопленных. Немцев помещали в специальные лагеря, помещения в которых прослушивались. То есть они были оснащенны микрофонами с выводом на свукозаписывающую аппаратуру. Захваченных в плен прослушивали на тот случай, если они озвучат какую-либо стратегическую информацию. Большинство разговоров были про западный фронт, но некоторые пленные были и на западном и на восточном фронтах. 
В журнале Spiegel была статья про книгу, в статье были примеры записанных разговоров. В принципе вся книга это сборник записей разговоров немцев в лагерях. Авторы переработали 150000 страниц протоколов.


К примеру, вот выдержки из рассказов: 

Керле: На Кавказе, если там кого из наших убивали, то лейтенанту даже не надо было давать приказ. Мы доставали пистолеты - женщин, детей и убивали всех кого видели...
Кнайпп: У нас партизанская группа напала на колонну с раненными и убили всех. Пол часа позже их поймали у Новгорода. Их загнали в яму и со всех сторон пистолетами и пулемётами похерили.
Керле: Таких надо не просто стрелять, а убивать медленно.
Мюллер: Когда я был в Харькове всё было разрушенно кроме центра города. Прекрасный город, прекрасные воспоминания. Все люди немного говорили по немецки, они научились в школе. В Таганроге прекрасные кинотеатры и кафетерии на пляже. Я на грузовике везде ездил. Я везде видел женщин которые делали принудительню работу.
Фауст: Ого! 
Мюллер: Они очищали улицы. Красивые девки. Мы проезжали мимо, хватали их и затаскивали в грузовик. Мы "заваливали" их по очереди, а потом просто выбрасывали. Ты бы видел как они ругались!
Раймбольд: В первом лагере для офицеров в которм я сидел, когда я тут был пленным, был один очень глупый франкфуртец, молодой лейтенант. Нас было 8 человек, мы сидели за столом и говорили о России. И он рассказывал: Мы поймали шпионку которая там шлялась. Отшлёпали её по сиськам и по жопе. Потом мы её оттрахали, потом мы её выбросили и стреляли по ней. Она лежала на спине, и каждый раз, когда мы попадали рядом она орала. И представьте себе, за столом со мною сидели 8 немецких офицеров, и они ржали. Я это не выдержал. Я встал и сказал: " Господа, это уже перебор."

А вот и нацистские летчики:
http://www.directadvert.ru/news/txt/...nn_id=15098012
Рассказы, которыми делились друг с другом пленные лётчики гитлеровских Военно-воздушных сил, так же были преданы огласке авторами книги "Солдаты". 
Эти записи красноречиво показывают, во что превращаются люди под действием войны. *Пленные военные лётчики армии Третьего рейха хвалились друг перед другом, кто и сколько человек убил и сколько среди них было гражданских лиц.* Один хвастался перед коллегами, что ни одному велосипедисту не удалось уйти от него живым, другой рассказывал, как "повеселился", обстреливая дом, в котором шло некое светское мероприятие вроде бала.
При этом многие лётчики рассказывали, что поначалу им не нравились приказы о нанесении авиаударов по жилым кварталам, однако позже многие входили во вкус. Обнародование этих документов полностью развеяло распространённую легенду о том, что немецкие лётчики Второй мировой отличались благородством....

Еще о книге: http://nnm.ru/blogs/ramon1970/vskryt...-mutantov/#cut

----------


## Холостяк

1. Летчики-истребители капитан Г.Петров и ст.лейтенант Сторожаков. 1941 год.
2. Лётчики: Маренич, ст.л-т Заика, кап. Кочнев, мл.л-т Бабышев из 534 ИАП 09.08.1945 - 22.08.1945.
3. Летчики-штурмовики части Героя СС гв.полковника Гетмана. Старший лейтенант С.К.Бойко, младший лейтенант В.А.Соколов и др.. 1943 год.
4. Командир подразделения бомб.авиации майор П.М. Никифоров.
5. Летчик-истребитель гв.майор В.М. Шевчук. 1944 год.
6 - 7. Ефим Михаленков родился 22 Марта 1909 года в деревне Ермаки, ныне Гнездовского сельсовета Смоленского района Смоленской области, в семье крестьянина. Семья была большой и бедной. В поисках заработка отец переехал в Смоленск и взял к себе сына. В 1919 году Ефим Михаленков поступил в 19-ю Советскую школу, а окончив её, учился на курсах по подготовке в ВУЗ. В 1930 году стал студентом Московского института инженеров связи. После 2-го курса, по специальному набору, комсомольца Михаленкова направили в авиационное училище ГВФ в городе Балашове. Закончив его, он с 1938 года работает штурманом и лётчиком - инструктором Смоленского аэроклуба.
С 23 Июня 1941 года Е. А. Михаленков - в действующей армии. Вместе со своими боевыми товарищами он громит немецко - фашистских захватчиков под Ярцевом и Ельней, участвует в обороне Москвы.
В мае 1942 года освоил самолёт - штурмовик Ил-2 и продолжил боевую деятельность.
К октябрю 1943 года командир эскадрильи 78-го Гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка ( 2-я Гвардейская штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 16-я Воздушная армия, Центральный фронт) Гвардии капитан Е. А. Михаленков совершил 256 боевых вылетов, нанёс противнику значительный урон в живой силе и технике. На его боевом счету числилось 27 вражеских самолётов, уничтоженных на земле и в воздухе, 34 танка, 65 автомашин, 7 складов с горючим и боеприпасами, 53 орудия.
За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования и проявленные при этом доблесть, выдержку и бесстрашие Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 13 Апреля 1944 года Гвардии капитану Михаленкову Ефиму Андреевичу присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда".
К концу войны Ефим Андреевич Михаленков стал одним из наиболее успешных воздушных бойцов штурмовой авиации. На его счету 12 побед, одержанных им лично и в группе с товарищами.
После войны продолжал службу в ВВС. С 1960 года Гвардии подполковник Е. А. Михаленков - в запасе. Жил и работал в Москве.
Награждён орденами: Ленина, Красного Знамени ( дважды ), Богдана Хмельницкого 3-й степени, Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1-й и 2-й степени, Красной Звезды, "Знак Почёта"; медалями.
8, 9, 10......

----------


## Холостяк

*Ф*едутенко Надежда Никифоровна - командир авиационной эскадрильи 125-го гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного полка 4-й гвардейской бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 1-го гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного корпуса 3-й воздушной армии 1-го Прибалтийского фронта, гвардии майор.

----------


## Петрович

> 8, 9, 10......


6. Старший инструктор ОАХ
7. Занятное фото - "Знак Почета" неправильно повешен. Видать человек в отставке - форма конца 50-х, а фото середины-конца 60-х.
8. Летчики 120 ИАП ПВО, награжденные орденами Красного Знамени за бои под Москвой.
9. ГСС Г.Д.Цоколаев у своего И-16

----------


## Холостяк

Советские военнослужащие осматривают немецкий самолет Фокке-Вульф Fw 190, сбитый под Ленинградом. Самолет принадлежал I группе 54-й истребительной эскадры (герб города Нюрнберга на носу самолета). Изображение сердца под кабиной пилота — знаменитое «Зеленое сердце» («Gr&#252;nherz»), эмблема 54-й истребительной эскадры.

Автор: Николай Хандогин 


Немецкий бомбардировщик Не-111 из 7/KG55, сбитый прямым попаданием зенитного снаряда в районе Львова 27 июня. Экипаж во главе с обер-фельдфебелем Грюндером считался пропавшим без вести

Время съемки: 27.06.1941
Место съемки: Львов, Украина, СССР




Сбитый немецкий самолет-разведчик Fw-189 («Рама»).

----------


## Холостяк

87-летний герой России Иван Леонов – единственный в мире военный летчик, пилотировавший самолет одной рукой



Иван Леонов — единственный в мире летчик (занесен в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса), в годы Великой Отечественной войны летавший на боевом самолете без одной руки. В 1943 году, при выполнении воздушной разведки и фотосъёмки расположения войск противника недалеко от города Орёл самолёт лейтенанта Леонова был сбит, а сам пилот получил тяжелейшее ранение: вражеский снаряд раздробил ему плечевой сустав. Ивану Леонову было 20 лет. Военные медики спасли отважному лётчику жизнь, но левую руку, плечевой сустав и лопатку пришлось ампутировать… Молодой офицер сумел при личной встрече убедить командующего 1-й воздушной армией Михаила Громова в порядке исключения оставить его на летной работе. Пилотируя «небесный тихоход» По-2, Леонов стал выполнять боевые задачи в качестве лётчика 33-й эскадрильи связи 1-й Воздушной армии: он вёл разведку, доставлял приказы, летал во вражеский тыл с грузами для партизан, совершив еще 110 боевых вылетов…

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  ....

----------


## Холостяк

..................................................  ....

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Всех с *Днём Великой Победы*! Слава ветеранам! Вечная память тем, кто не вернулся!

----------


## Холостяк

*С Днем Победы!*

 



Берлин 1945... Рейхстаг....

----------


## Холостяк

Выставка "Героический Севастополь"... Фотографии Халдея. 

http://mikle1.livejournal.com/1996897.html

----------


## Холостяк

Видео о войне: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dbd_1308900367

----------


## Холостяк

Михаил Зефиров, Дмитрий Дёгтев«Лаптежник» против «черной смерти»: Обзор развития и действий немецкой и советсткой штурмовой авиации в ходе Второй мировой войны

http://lib.rus.ec/b/173900/read

Атакуют Ил-2....


Здесь уже штурмовик Ил-2 из состава 9-й ШАД ВВС Балтийского флота атакует немецкий транспорт, 8 июня 1944 г.

----------


## Mig

> Выставка "Героический Севастополь"... Фотографии Халдея.


М-да... Фото Халдея - супер!
Но у организаторов его выставки "Севастополь" - большие проблемы со знанием отечественной истории, которую сохранил нам в своих фото Халдей.
Известный советский ас *Борис Сафонов*, которого Халдей снимал в 1941 году в Заполярье (на фоне И-16 с надписью "За Сталина!"), *ни дня не служил и не воевал в Севастополе*...

----------


## Холостяк

*Героический Севастополь. Военно исторический музей Шереметьевых. Михайловская батарея.*
Очень хорошая подборка фотографий по музею: http://krimea.info/goroda-i-poselki-...-batareya.html

----------


## Холостяк

Вот наткнулся на любопытную инфу на военно-историческом форуме. Интересно будет почитать. Тематика:


... Просматривая современные толкования о трагедии развернувшейся для РККА в июне-июле 41г. невольно приходишь к мысли, что ее толкование больше похоже на мифотворчество. Мифов несколько. Возьмем, дабы не распылятся на ЗапОВО.

1,* Миф первый* - авиационно-зенитный, мол одним ударом по "мирно спящим аэродромам"...которые дескать не прикрывались (из за недостатка ЗА) авиация РККА в ЗапОВО была разгромленна 22.06.41 г.
2. *Миф первый, но с поправкой* , мол Люфтваффе разгромило ВВС РККА в Зап ОВО. А люфтваффе ли громило ВВС???...там впору танкистам Вермахта сотни звездочек на броне рисовать...
.............................
САД-ды -
9САД – 409 сам
10САД- 231 сам
11САД- 299 сам
12бад- 145 сам
13бад- 145 сам???
43иад- 584 сам
*итого 1813 самолета*

.....Ну раз миф о авиации стоит первый с него можно и начать. Примером возьмем самую мощную 9 САД (33,123 иап,39бап,74 шап). При том что ее аэродромы, крайне неудачно расположенны вблизи границы, она потеряла от налетов и артогня, примерно 35% самолетов 22.06.41г. Но вот в последующие дни она ппотеряет их почти все...причем явно не в боях или от бомбежек Люфтваффе. Мне кажется (не истина) но 9 САд . *как и другие части ВВС не пережили страшного русского действия- передислокации*.
...Максимум второй аэродром, после родного становился кладбищем для самолетов, В Зап ОВО их несколько это Барановичи, Лошица-Минск, Шаталовка,Орша, Бобруйск-Ст.Быхов.
...Да и куда денешся, перелет без механиков, оборудования,амуниции и ГСМ на аэродром где тебя не ждали.
...*Итак смотрим 9САД на утро 22.06.41 г*
(она имела 4 основных и 21 оперативных аэродромов.
41 ИАП базир. в Белостоке и Себурчине имел 33 МиГ-3 и 22 И-15/16
124 ИАП баз. Белосток (МиГи 70 шт)и М.Мезовецке(и-16 29 шт)
126 ИАП баз. Бельск,Долубово. имел 50 Миг-3 и 23 И-16.
129 ИАП базЗаблудово-Тарново. имел 61 МиГ и 57 И-153.
13 СБАП базю Россь -Борисовщина. имел 51 СБ, 8 Пе-2.
....Как они перебазировались. Возьмем для примера 129 ИАП. Его чайки хорошо отслеживаются на аэродромах. Итак Тарново----Добриевка---Кватеры---"кладбище" в Барановичах.
...Берем 123 ИАП(10САД) Кобрин----Пинск---"кладбище"Бобруйск.
...Берем 127ИАП (11САД) Лесище---Лида---"кладбище"Лошица(под Минском)

Продолжение по ссылке: http://reibert.info/forum/showthread...168566&page=22

----------


## Mig

> ... Вот наткнулся на любопытную инфу на военно-историческом форуме. Интересно будет почитать.  
> ... Просматривая современные толкования о трагедии развернувшейся для РККА в июне-июле 41г. невольно приходишь к мысли, что ее толкование больше похоже на мифотворчество....


Во истину, все новое хорошо забытое старое!!!
То, что участники процитрованного форума так пафосно излагают, было опубликовано на airforce.ru еще 10 (десять) лет тому назад:

http://www.airforce.ru/history/gpw_b...g/chapter1.htm

А после чего началась серьезная дискуссия:

http://www.airforce.ru/history/discussion/index.htm

----------


## Холостяк

> Во истину, все новое хорошо забытое старое!!!
> То, что участники процитрованного форума так пафосно излагают, было опубликовано на airforce.ru еще 10 (десять) лет тому назад:
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/gpw_b...g/chapter1.htm
> 
> А после чего началась серьезная дискуссия:
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/discussion/index.htm


Ух! А я это пропустил!
Благодарю за ссылку!

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная ссылка, только вот не про советскую авиацию, а по последнему полету адмирала Ямамото. Очень любопытно:

http://alternathistory.livejournal.com/859248.html

Потом вот еще... Украинские пилоты и Люфтваффе: http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/2767138.html

----------


## Холостяк

Фото-реконструкция подвига старшего лейтенанта Анатолия Андриановича Куксина, спасшего сержанта Н.Ф. Евсеева от неминуемого немецкого плена.
14 января 1943 года группа из шести истребителей И-153 «Чайка» 611-го истребительного авиаполка (5-я воздушная армия) во главе с командиром эскадрильи старшим лейтенантом А.А. Куксиным штурмовала войска противника в районе станицы Абинская-Ахтырская.
В конце штурмовки в двигатель самолета старшего сержанта Н.Ф. Евсеева попал зенитный снаряд. Летчик был вынужден посадить машину на территории противника. Немцы заметили это и уже бежали к советскому самолету. Увидев это, старший лейтенант Куксин под прикрытием других летчиков немедленно полетел на выручку и приземлился у подбитого самолета. Оставшиеся в воздухе четыре «Чайки», встав в круг над Куксиным и Евсеевым, расстреливали подбегавших со всех сторон немецких солдат из пулеметов. Куксин приказал сержанту лечь на левую плоскость своей машины, зажать под левой мышкой стойку полукоробки, обеими руками держаться за переднюю кромку крыла и поднял самолет в воздух. С Евсеевым на крыле он пролетел более ста километров и благополучно приземлился на своем аэродроме.
Командующий 5-й воздушной армии наградил старшего лейтенанта А.А.Куксина орденом Отечественной войны I степени, а старшего сержанта П.Ф.Евсеева — орденом Отечественной войны II степени. Это были первые ордена, полученные летчиками 611-го истребительного авиаполка.
Время съемки: 1943
Вот так он лежал на крыле...

----------


## Холостяк

*А то всякие засранцы расписыают ужасы всяких "репрессий"!* 
*Тут конкретно люди отвечали за личную недисциплинированность и халатное исполнение своих служебных обязанностей.* 
*Вот бы сейчас все преступники ответили за свои деяния и порученный участок работы...*


*Выписка из протокола решения Политбюро ЦК ВКП(б)*
№ 26 9 апреля 1941 г.


*п.125. Об авариях и катастрофах в авиации Красной АРМИИ (Постановление ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР)*

ЦК ВКП(6) и СНК СССР устанавливают, что аварии и катастрофы в авиации Красной Армии не только не уменьшаются, на все более увеличиваются из-за расхлябанности летного и командного состава, ведущей к нарушениям элементарных правил летной службы.
Факты говорят, что из-за расхлябанности ежедневно в среднем гибнет у нас при авариях и катастрофах 2-3 самолета, что составляет на год 600-900 самолетов.
Нынешнее руководство ВВС оказалось неспособным повести серьезную борьбу за укрепление дисциплины в авиации и за уменьшение аварий и катастроф. Руководство ВВС, как показывают факты, не только не борется за соблюдение правил летной службы, но иногда само толкает летный состав на нарушение этих правил. Так было, например, при перелете 27 марта 1941
года 12 самолетов ДБ-ЗФ с аэродрома завода №18 в г. Воронеже в 53 авиаполк (Кречевицы), когда начальник отделения оперативных перелетов штаба ВВС Красной Армии полковник Миронов В.М., несмотря на заведомо неблагоприятную погоду, разрешил указанный перелет. В результате этого явно преступного распоряжения произошло 2 катастрофы и одна вынужденная
посадка, при которых погибли 6 человек и 3 человека получили ранения.
Расхлябанность и недисциплинированность в авиации не только не пресекаются, но как бы поощряются со стороны руководства ВВС тем, что виновники аварий и катастроф остаются по сути дела безнаказанными. Руководство ВВС часто скрывает от правительства факты аварий и катастроф, а когда правительство обнаруживает эти факты, то руководство ВВС старается замазать эти факты, прибегая в ряде случаев к помощи наркома обороны. Так было, например, с катастрофой в Воронеже, в отношении которой т. Рычагов обязан был и обещал прислать в ЦК ВКП(б) рапорт, но не выполнил этого обязательства и прикрылся авторитетом наркома обороны, который, не разобравшись в деле, подписал "объяснение", замазывающее все дела.
Такая же попытка т. Рычагова замазать расхлябанность и недисциплинированность в ВВС имела место в связи с тяжелой катастрофой, имевшей место 23 января 1941 года, при перелете авиационного полка из Новосибирска через Семипалатинск в Ташкент, когда из-за грубого нарушения элементарных правил полета 3 самолета разбились, 2 самолета потерпели аварию, при этом погибли 12 и ранены 4 человека экипажа самолетов.
О развале дисциплины и отсутствии должного порядка в Борисоглебской авиашколе правительство узнало, помимо т. Рычагова.
О нарушениях ВВС решений правительства, воспрещающих полеты на лыжах, правительство также узнало, помимо ВВС.
До чего дошел развал нравов в ВВС, показывает небывалый для нашей авиации факт, когда в 29 авиадивизии пропал самолет под управлением командира звена младшего лейтенанта тов. Кошляка М.В., а командование дивизии и руководство ВВС не предприняло серьезных мер к розыску пропавшего летчика. Через двадцать дней лейтенант Кошляк был случайно обнаружен в кабине самолета замерзшим. Из оставленных им писем видно, что летчик после посадки был здоров, жил 8-9 дней, последнее письмо им было написано на 8-е сутки после посадки. В письме написано, что он пытался найти населенный пункт, но из-за глубокого снега был вынужден вернуться к самолету. Летчик Кошляк умер от голода и холода. Поскольку самолет т. Кошляка был обнаружен случайно при учебном полете недалеко от населенного пункта, совершенно очевидно, что при принятии ВВС или 29
авиадивизией элементарных мер по поискам самолета, тов. Кошляк был бы спасен.
ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР постановляют:
1. Снять т. Рычагова с поста начальника ВВС Красной Армии и с поста заместителя наркома обороны, как недисциплинированного и не справившегося с обязанностью руководителя ВВС.
2. Полковника Миронова предать суду за явно преступное распоряжение, нарушающее элементарные правила летной службы.
3. Исполнение обязанностей начальника ВВС Красной Армии возложить на 1-го заместителя начальника ВВС тов. Жигарева.
4. Предложить наркому обороны т. Тимошенко представить в ЦК ВКП(б) проект постановления Главного военного совета в духе настоящего решения - для рассылки в авиационные дивизии, полки, школы, в виде приказа от Наркома. Объявить выговор наркому обороны т. Тимошенко за то, что в своем рапорте от 8 апреля 1941 г. он по сути дела помогает т. Рычагову скрыть от ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР недостатки и язвы, имеющие место в ВВС Красной Армии.
РГАСПИ. Ф.17. Оп.3. Д.1037. Л.33-34.

----------


## Mig

> ....
> *Вот бы сейчас все преступники ответили за свои деяния и порученный участок работы...*
> Ну вот "преступники" и ответили....
> 
> ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР постановляют:
> 1. Снять т. Рычагова с поста начальника ВВС Красной Армии и с поста заместителя наркома обороны, как недисциплинированного и не справившегося с обязанностью руководителя ВВС.
> 
> .... Объявить выговор наркому обороны т. Тимошенко за то, что в своем рапорте от 8 апреля 1941 г. он по сути дела помогает т. Рычагову скрыть от ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР недостатки и язвы, имеющие место в ВВС Красной Армии. ГАСПИ. Ф.17. Оп.3. Д.1037. Л.33-34.....


Т.е. вся эта "комедь" была нужна для того, чтобы "снять" Рычагова????

А через 12 (двенадцать) дней (!!!!!) началась война, в которой "рычаговские" ВВС понесли катастрофические потери...

Может быть, те, кто подписывал этот приказ:

".... 4. Предложить наркому обороны т. Тимошенко представить в ЦК ВКП(б) проект постановления Главного военного совета в духе настоящего решения - для рассылки в авиационные дивизии, полки, школы, в виде приказа от Наркома. Объявить выговор наркому обороны т. Тимошенко за то, что в своем рапорте от 8 апреля 1941 г. он по сути дела помогает т. Рычагову скрыть от ЦК ВКП(б) и СНК СССР недостатки и язвы, имеющие место в ВВС Красной Армии......"

... действовали по поручению Гитлера?????

----------


## Привод

*Дважды Герой Советского Союза Речкалов Григорий Андреевич. Абсолютный чемпион мира по победам на истребителе Airacobra Bell Р-39*

----------


## Mig

> Дважды Герой Советского Союза Речкалов Григорий Андреевич. Абсолютный чемпион мира по победам на истребителе Airacobra Bell Р-39


А не напомните, когда этот чемпионат мира на Bell P-39 Aircobra проводился и кто в нем принимал участие? :Wink:

----------


## pobedam20

> Летчики-штурмовики, 2-й Прибалтийский фронт, 1944 год.
> Лейтенант М.Е.Соколов,капитаны И.Н.Резниченко,И.В.Батурин и др.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Командир 1-й эскадрильи ИАП гв.капитан П.Л. Коломиец, Северный флот, 1943 год.


*Летчики-штурмовики, 2-й Прибалтийский фронт.*
Информация не совсем точная. На самом деле: Соколов М.Е. (ГСС), Резниченко И.И. (ГСС), Башарин И.В. (ГСС), Козловский В.И. (ГСС), ?, Соляников. А.Д (ГСС), ?, ?. Есть предположение, что на момент фотографирования - Героем Советского Союза никто из них еще не был. Источник http://810-shap.org/

----------


## pobedam20

Работая с наградными листами нашел упоминание и о Бачурине. (на фото ранее приводилась фамилия Батурин). Бачурин стрелок-радист, по всей видимости пятый слева. Летал в экипаже Козловского (он 4-й).

----------


## pobedam20

..... Я приведу всего два примера, связанных с одним и тем же лицом. Бесстрашным борцом с тоталитаризмом, не до конца оцененным пока ещё прогрессивным человечеством. Речь пойдёт о главном маршале авиации Жигареве.

Главный маршал авиации А.Е. Голованов в своих воспоминания рассказал о том, как сам он явился свидетелем эпизодов поистине удивительных.

Эпизод первый.

Октябрь 1941 года.

"...Вскоре я был вызван в Ставку и там встретился с командующим ВВС. Ставились задачи фронтовой авиации. Нужно было прикрыть выгрузку стрелковой дивизии на одной из фронтовых станций.

- Вы можете это выполнить? - обратился Сталин к Жигареву.

- Могу, товарищ Сталин, - ответил Жигарев.

- А хватит ли у вас на все истребителей? - последовал опять вопрос.

- Хватит, товарищ Сталин.

- Ну, хорошо. Мы об этом сообщим фронту, - сказал Сталин. Получив задание для своей дивизии, я попросил П. Ф. Жигарева принять меня, чтобы уточнить нашу дальнейшую боевую работу.

- Хорошо, поедемте со мной. Действительно, мне на вас жаловались, что вы не всегда выполняете поставленные штабом ВВС задачи.

По приезде в штаб ВВС был вызван начальник штаба, чтобы срочно выделить полк истребителей для прикрытия выгрузки войск. Начальник штаба не сходя с места сказал: "Вы же, товарищ командующий, знаете, что истребителей у нас нет". Положение Жигарева оказалось не из легких... Раздался звонок по "кремлевке". Звонил Сталин, спрашивал - дано ли распоряжение о выделении истребителей. Что-то ответит Жигарев?! "Истребители, товарищ Сталин, выделены. С утра прикрытие выгрузки войск будет обеспечено". Посмотрев на начальника штаба, я встретил его изумленный взгляд. Мы с недоумением смотрели на Жигарева, который, как ни в чем не бывало, положил трубку и спросил меня, какие есть вопросы.

Доложив положение дел, я просил командующего каким-то образом отрегулировать постановку задач. Были вызваны оперативные работники, и командующий дал им указание, чтобы перед тем как ставить дивизии те или иные задачи, спрашивать - есть ли задания от Ставки. Задания Ставки выполнять немедленно, без предварительных докладов штабу ВВС, отмечая проделанную работу в боевых донесениях. Вопрос был решен. Мы распрощались. Для меня так и осталось неизвестным - как Жигарев, не имея истребителей, вышел тогда из положения?.."

А ведь - вышел.

Поскольку остался тогда на своей высокой должности. Воевать за Победу. Преодолевая сталинские глупость и некомпетентность.

Но Сталин-то каков? Дал указание, а о его выполнении спросил у того, кому это задание и поручил. Нет, чтобы проверку выполнения поручить НКВД.

Тем более, всем известно, что именно так он всегда и поступал.

А здесь он как бы порядочного из себя изображает. Вроде как - людям верит.

Кого обмануть хотел? Уж мы-то знаем...

Эпизод второй.

Весна 1942 года.

"...Не помню точно день, но это, кажется, было весной, в апреле, мне позвонил Сталин и осведомился, все ли готовые самолеты мы вовремя забираем с заводов. Я ответил, что самолеты забираем по мере готовности.

- А нет ли у вас данных, много ли стоит на аэродромах самолетов, предъявленных заводами, но не принятых военными представителями? - спросил Сталин.

Ответить на это я не мог и попросил разрешения уточнить необходимые сведения для ответа.

- Хорошо. Уточните и позвоните, - сказал Сталин.

Я немедленно связался с И. В. Марковым, главным инженером АДД (Авиации дальнего действия - В.Ч.). Он сообщил мне, что предъявленных заводами и непринятых самолетов на заводских аэродромах нет. Я тотчас же по телефону доложил об этом Сталину. [168]

- Вы можете приехать? - спросил Сталин.

- Могу, товарищ Сталин.

- Пожалуйста, приезжайте.

Войдя в кабинет, я увидел там командующего ВВС генерала П. Ф. Жигарева, что-то горячо доказывавшего Сталину. Вслушавшись в разговор, я понял, что речь идет о большом количестве самолетов, стоящих на заводских аэродромах. Эти самолеты якобы были предъявлены военной приемке, но не приняты, как тогда говорили, "по бою", то есть были небоеспособны, имели различные технические дефекты.

Генерал закончил свою речь словами:

- А Шахурин (нарком авиапромышленности. - А. Г.) вам врет, товарищ Сталин.

- Ну что же, вызовем Шахурина, - сказал Сталин. Он нажал кнопку - вошел Поскребышев. - Попросите приехать Шахурина, - распорядился Сталин.

Подойдя ко мне, Сталин спросил, точно ли я знаю, что на заводах нет предъявленных, но непринятых самолетов для АДД. Я доложил, что главный инженер АДД заверил меня: таких самолетов нет.

- Может быть, - добавил я, - у него данные не сегодняшнего дня, но мы тщательно следим за выпуском каждого самолета, у нас, как известно, идут новые формирования. Может быть, один или два самолета где-нибудь и стоят.

- Здесь идет речь не о таком количестве, - сказал Сталин. Через несколько минут явился А. И. Шахурин, поздоровался и остановился, вопросительно глядя на Сталина.

- Вот тут нас уверяют, - сказал Сталин, - что те семьсот самолетов, о которых вы мне говорили, стоят на аэродромах заводов не потому, что нет летчиков, а потому, что они не готовы по бою, поэтому не принимаются военными представителями, и что летчики в ожидании матчасти живут там месяцами.

- Это неправда, товарищ Сталин, - ответил Шахурин.

- Вот видите, как получается: Шахурин говорит, что есть самолеты, но нет летчиков, а Жигарев говорит, что есть летчики, но нет самолетов. Понимаете ли вы оба, что семьсот самолетов - это не семь самолетов? Вы же знаете, что фронт нуждается в них, а тут целая армия. Что же мы будем делать, кому из вас верить? - спросил Сталин.

Воцарилось молчание. Я с любопытством и изумлением следил за происходящим разговором: неужели это правда, что целых семьсот самолетов стоят на аэродромах заводов, пусть даже не готовых по бою или из-за отсутствия летчиков? О таком количестве самолетов, находящихся на аэродромах заводов, мне слышать не приходилось. Я смотрел то на Шахурина, то на Жигарева. Кто же из них прав? [169]

Невольно вспомнилась осень 1941 года, когда Жигарев обещал Сталину выделить полк истребителей для прикрытия выгружавшейся на одном из фронтов стрелковой дивизии, а оказалось, что истребителей у него нет. Как Павел Федорович тогда вышел из весьма, я бы сказал, щекотливого положения? Не подвел ли его и сейчас кто-нибудь с этими самолетами? Алексея Ивановича Шахурина я уже знал как человека, который не мог делать тех или иных заявлений, а тем более таких, о которых сейчас идет речь, предварительно не проверив, да еще не один раз, точность докладываемых в Ставку данных.

И тут раздался уверенный голос Жигарева:

- Я ответственно, товарищ Сталин, докладываю, что находящиеся на заводах самолеты по бою не готовы.

- А вы что скажете? - обратился Сталин к Шахурину.

- Ведь это же, товарищ Сталин, легко проверить, - ответил тот. - У вас здесь прямые провода. Дайте задание, чтобы лично вам каждый директор завода доложил о количестве готовых по бою самолетов. Мы эти цифры сложим и получим общее число.

- Пожалуй, правильно. Так и сделаем, - согласился Сталин. В диалог вмешался Жигарев:

- Нужно обязательно, чтобы телеграммы вместе с директорами заводов подписывали и военпреды.

- Это тоже правильно, - сказал Сталин.

Он вызвал Поскребышева и дал ему соответствующие указания. Жигарев попросил Сталина вызвать генерала Н. П. Селезнева, который ведал заказами на заводах. Вскоре Селезнев прибыл, и ему было дано задание подсчитать, какое количество самолетов находится на аэродромах заводов. Николай Павлович сел за стол и занялся подсчетами.

Надо сказать, что организация связи у Сталина была отличная. Прошло совсем немного времени, и на стол были положены телеграммы с заводов за подписью директоров и военпредов. Закончил подсчет и генерал Селезнев, не знавший о разговорах, которые велись до него.

- Сколько самолетов на заводах? - обратился Сталин к Поскребышеву.

- Семьсот один, - ответил он.

- А у вас? - спросил Сталин, обращаясь к Селезневу.

- У меня получилось семьсот два, - ответил Селезнев.

- Почему их не перегоняют? - опять, обращаясь к Селезневу, спросил Сталин.

- Потому что нет экипажей, - ответил Селезнев. [170]

Ответ, а главное, его интонация не вызывали никакого сомнения в том, что отсутствие экипажей на заводах - вопрос давно известный.

Я не писатель, впрочем, мне кажется, что и писатель, даже весьма талантливый, не смог бы передать то впечатление, которое произвел ответ генерала Селезнева, все те эмоции, которые отразились на лицах присутствовавших, Я не могу подобрать сравнения, ибо даже знаменитая сцена гоголевский комедии после реплики: "К нам едет ревизор" - несравнима с тем, что я видел тогда в кабинете Сталина. Несравнима она прежде всего потому, что здесь была живая, но печальная действительность. Все присутствующие, в том числе и Сталин, замерли и стояли неподвижно, и лишь один Селезнев спокойно смотрел на всех нас, не понимая, в чем дело... Длилось это довольно долго.

Никто, даже Шахурин, оказавшийся правым, не посмел продолжить разговор. Он был, как говорится, готов к бою, но и сам, видимо, был удивлен простотой и правдивостью ответа.

Случай явно был беспрецедентным. Что-то сейчас будет?! Я взглянул на Сталина. Он был бледен и смотрел широко открытыми глазами на Жигарева, видимо, с трудом осмысливая происшедшее. Чувствовалось, его ошеломило не то, почему такое огромное число самолетов находится до сих пор еще не на фронте, что ему было известно, неустановлены были лишь причины, а та убежденность и уверенность, с которой генерал говорил неправду.

Наконец, лицо Сталина порозовело, было видно, что он взял себя в руки. Обратившись к А. И. Шахурину и Н. П. Селезневу, он поблагодарил их и распрощался. Я хотел последовать их примеру, но Сталин жестом остановил меня. Он медленно подошел к генералу. Рука его стала подниматься. "Неужели ударит?" - мелькнула у меня мысль.

- Подлец! - с выражением глубочайшего презрения сказал Сталин и опустил руку. - Вон!

Быстрота, с которой удалился Павел Федорович, видимо, соответствовала его состоянию. Мы остались вдвоем..."

Дальше тоже интересно, но существа нашего разговора мало касается. Поэтому, остановлюсь.

То, что произошло в дальнейшем, хорошо известно. Жигарев был снят с поста Главкома ВВС и направлен на новую должность с понижением (не в звании, а только в должности). Он был назначен командовать авиацией Дальневосточного фронта, где и провоевал благополучно всю войну. Такова была бесчеловечная сталинская репрессия по отношению к бесстрашному борцу со сталинизмом.

После войны он снова оказался на коне, а при Хрущёве и вовсе поднялся как никто в авиации, став не просто Главным маршалом авиации, но и Первым заместителем Министра обороны СССР.

----------


## Mig

> ... по принципу "что,где,когда,кто и с кем"(получилось как у поручика Ржевского) вообщим попытатся прокомментировать события,а так получается галерея бессмысленных картинок особенно с западных сайтов.Думаю что участники форума поддержат...


А что, соб-сно гря,  поддерживать-то:
1) принцип поручика Ржевского?
2) копирование картинок западных сайтов?
3) или, в конце-концов, будем ОСМЫСЛЕННО размещать фото или другие иллюстрации с хоть какими-то комментариями? Честно слово, я давно знаю, что некоторые уважаемые участники нашего форума в совершенстве владеют высоким профессиональным искусством "copy-paste"... А дальше что? Как у поручика Ржевского - что увидел, то и скопировал?

----------


## Третьяков Владимир

Фото из семейного альбома троюродный брат моей мамы 
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=3027
Некоторые летчики служившие в 14-ом АИП заканчивали Воронежский аэроклуб.
Встреча с ним и его рассказы о войне оставили большое впечатление на всю жизнь. Показывал замечательные полетные карты времен ВОВ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересно... а не остались его рассказы в памяти? Может вы могли бы записать что-то из рассказанного?

----------


## Третьяков Владимир

то что вспомню и знаю в ближайшее время постараюсь написать...

----------


## Холостяк

Это найдено у Николая Старикова, - из книги, в которой обильно цитируются воспоминания маршала Голованова.
Эти эпизоды есть в его мемуарах. 

Краткое авторское предисловие эпизода:

Весна 1942 года, Красная армия и Вермахт готовы продолжить смертельную борьбу. Пройдет совсем немного времени и нацисты рванут к Сталинграду и Кавказу, а судьба войны опять повиснет на волоске. 

В небе почти полное господство немецкой авиации. Самолеты нужны, как воздух…

Из воспоминаний маршала Голованова: 

«….Не помню точно день, но это, кажется, было, весной, в апреле, мне позвонил Сталин и осведомился, все ли готовые самолеты мы вовремя забираем с заводов. Я ответил, что самолеты забираем по мере готовности.

— А нет ли у вас данных, много ли стоит на аэродромах самолетов, предъявленных заводами, но не принятых военными представителями? — спросил Сталин.

Ответить на это я не мог и попросил разрешения уточнить необходимые сведения для ответа.

— Хорошо. Уточните и позвоните, — сказал Сталин.

Я немедленно связался с И. В. Марковым, главным инженером АДД. Он сообщил мне, что предъявленных заводами и непринятых самолетов на заводских аэродромах нет. Я тотчас же по телефону доложил об этом Сталину.

— Вы можете приехать? — спросил Сталин.

— Могу, товарищ Сталин.

— Пожалуйста, приезжайте.

Войдя в кабинет, я увидел там командующего ВВС генерала П. Ф. Жигарева, что-то горячо доказывавшего Сталину. Вслушавшись в разговор, я понял, что речь идет о большом количестве самолетов, стоящих на заводских аэродромах. Эти самолеты якобы были предъявлены военной приемке, но не приняты, как тогда говорили, «по бою», то есть были небоеспособны, имели различные технические дефекты.

Генерал закончил свою речь словами:

— А Шахурин (нарком авиапромышленности. — А. Г. ) вам врет, товарищ Сталин.

— Ну что же, вызовем Шахурина, — сказал Сталин. Он нажал кнопку — вошел Поскребышев.

— Попросите приехать Шахурина, — распорядился Сталин.

Подойдя ко мне, Сталин спросил, точно ли я знаю, что на заводах нет предъявленных, но непринятых самолетов для АДД. Я доложил, что главный инженер АДД заверил меня: таких самолетов нет.

— Может быть, — добавил я, — у него данные не сегодняшнего дня, но мы тщательно следим за выпуском каждого самолета, у нас, как известно, идут новые формирования. Может быть, один или два самолета где-нибудь и стоят.

— Здесь идет речь не о таком количестве, — сказал Сталин. Через несколько минут явился А. И. Шахурин, поздоровался и остановился, вопросительно глядя на Сталина.

— Вот тут нас уверяют, — сказал Сталин, — что те семьсот самолетов, о которых вы мне говорили, стоят на аэродромах заводов не потому, что нет летчиков, а потому, что они не готовы по бою, поэтому не принимаются военными представителями, и что летчики в ожидании матчасти живут там месяцами.

— Это неправда, товарищ Сталин, — ответил Шахурин.

— Вот видите, как получается: Шахурин говорит, что есть самолеты, но нет летчиков, а Жигарев говорит, что есть летчики, но нет самолетов. Понимаете ли вы оба, что семьсот самолетов — это не семь самолетов? Вы же знаете, что фронт нуждается в них, а тут целая армия. Что же мы будем делать, кому из вас верить? — спросил Сталин.

Воцарилось молчание. Я с любопытством и изумлением следил за происходящим разговором: неужели это правда, что целых семьсот самолетов стоят на аэродромах заводов, пусть даже не готовых по бою или из-за отсутствия летчиков? О таком количестве самолетов, находящихся на аэродромах заводов, мне слышать не приходилось. Я смотрел то на Шахурина, то на Жигарева. Кто же из них прав?»

На фронте русских солдат утюжит немецкая авиация. А семьсот (!) самолетов на фронт не попадают. 

Возникает вопрос: кто виноват? И второй вопрос: что с виновником сделает Сталин?

Снова слово маршалу Голованову...

«И тут раздался уверенный голос Жигарева:

— Я ответственно, товарищ Сталин, докладываю, что находящиеся на заводах самолеты по бою не готовы.

— А вы что скажете? — обратился Сталин к Шахурину.

— Ведь это же, товарищ Сталин, легко проверить, — ответил тот. — У вас здесь прямые провода. Дайте задание, чтобы лично вам каждый директор завода доложил о количестве готовых по бою самолетов. Мы эти цифры сложим и получим общее число.

— Пожалуй, правильно. Так и сделаем, — согласился Сталин. В диалог вмешался Жигарев:

— Нужно обязательно, чтобы телеграммы вместе с директорами заводов подписывали и военпреды.

— Это тоже правильно, — сказал Сталин.

Он вызвал Поскребышева и дал ему соответствующие указания… Надо сказать, что организация связи у Сталина была отличная. Прошло совсем немного времени, и на стол были положены телеграммы с заводов за подписью директоров и военпредов. Закончил подсчет и генерал Селезнев, не знавший о разговорах, которые велись до него.

— Сколько самолетов на заводах? — обратился Сталин к Поскребышеву.

— Семьсот один, — ответил он.

— А у вас? — спросил Сталин, обращаясь к Селезневу.

— У меня получилось семьсот два, — ответил Селезнев.

— Почему их не перегоняют? — опять, обращаясь к Селезневу, спросил Сталин.

— Потому что нет экипажей, — ответил Селезнев.

Ответ, а главное, его интонация не вызывали никакого сомнения в том, что отсутствие экипажей на заводах — вопрос давно известный.

Я не писатель, впрочем, мне кажется, что и писатель, даже весьма талантливый, не смог бы передать то впечатление, которое произвел ответ генерала Селезнева, все те эмоции, которые отразились на лицах присутствовавших, Я не могу подобрать сравнения, ибо даже знаменитая сцена гоголевский комедии после реплики: «К нам едет ревизор» — несравнима с тем, что я видел тогда в кабинете Сталина. Несравнима она, прежде всего потому, что здесь была живая, но печальная действительность. Все присутствующие, в том числе и Сталин, замерли и стояли неподвижно, и лишь один Селезнев спокойно смотрел на всех нас, не понимая, в чем дело... Длилось это довольно долго.

Никто, даже Шахурин, оказавшийся правым, не посмел продолжить разговор. Он был, как говорится, готов к бою, но и сам, видимо, был удивлен простотой и правдивостью ответа.

Случай явно был беспрецедентным. Что-то сейчас будет?!»

Еще раз уточню ситуацию. Командующий ВВС генерал П. Ф. Жигарев прямо в кабинете Сталина нагло врал Верховному. 701 один исправный самолет стоят на заводах, потому, что не присылаются экипажи, чтобы забрать эти самолеты.

Весна 1942 года.

Вот вы лично, что бы сделали на месте Сталина? С генералом Жигаревым?

«Я взглянул на Сталина. Он был бледен и смотрел широко открытыми глазами на Жигарева, видимо, с трудом осмысливая происшедшее. Чувствовалось, его ошеломило не то, почему такое огромное число самолетов находится до сих пор еще не на фронте, что ему было известно, неустановлены были лишь причины, а та убежденность и уверенность, с которой генерал говорил неправду.

Наконец, лицо Сталина порозовело, было видно, что он взял себя в руки. Обратившись к А. И. Шахурину и Н. П. Селезневу, он поблагодарил их и распрощался. Я хотел последовать их примеру, но Сталин жестом остановил меня. Он медленно подошел к генералу. Рука его стала подниматься. «Неужели ударит?» — мелькнула у меня мысль.

— Подлец! — с выражением глубочайшего презрения сказал Сталин и опустил руку. — Вон!»

Сделал ли Сталин выводы из этого случая? Разумеется. В марте 1942 (маршал Голованов ошибся – дело было не в марте, а в апреле) Жигарев был снят с должности командующего ВВС.

Какая кара постигла того, кто держал на заводах семь сотен готовых самолетов во время страшнейшей войны? И при этом говорил неправду в лицо самому Сталину? Расстреляли?

Вот информация с сайта концерна Туполева о судьбе генерала Жигарева: «В 1942—1945 гг. командовал ВВС Дальневосточного фронта. Во время войны с Японией -командующий 10 ЮВА. В 1946—1948 гг. — первый заместитель командующего ВВС. С мая 1948 года по сентябрь 1949 года — Командующий Дальней авиации. В 1949—1957 гг. — Главком ВВС, первый заместитель Министра обороны СССР. В 1957—1959 гг. — начальник Главного управления ГВФ. С ноября 1959 года — начальник военной командной академии ПВО. Умер в 1963 году. Похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище».

----------


## Mig

> Это найдено у Николая Старикова, - из книги, в которой обильно цитируются воспоминания маршала Голованова.
> Эти эпизоды есть в его мемуарах. ....


Вот никак не пойму, зачем из Москвы в Питер нужно ездить через Владивосток???? :Confused:  
Это типа "создать самому себе трудности, а затем их героически преодолевать", требуя почета и уважения за этот самый искусственно созданный героизм???
Зачем нужно цитировать некого автора, который цитирует маршала Голованова, когда воспоминания самого Голованова давно лежат в Сети:  
ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Голованов А.Е. Дальняя бомбардировочная...

----------


## pobedam20

> Вот никак не пойму, зачем из Москвы в Питер нужно ездить через Владивосток???? 
> Это типа "создать самому себе трудности, а затем их героически преодолевать", требуя почета и уважения за этот самый искусственно созданный героизм???
> Зачем нужно цитировать некого автора, который цитирует маршала Голованова, когда воспоминания самого Голованова давно лежат в Сети:  
> ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Голованов А.Е. Дальняя бомбардировочная...


Должен Вам заметить, что Холостяк абсолютно правильно поступи. Он указал источник в котором нашел воспоминания и это правильно.
Было бы неправильно, если бы он просто написал, что по воспоминаниям и т.д. Лично я приводя ранее воспоминания не указал источник. Это не совсем правильно. Я их взял не из мемуаров. Сами мемуары я не читал. Ну и что?

----------


## авдотья

Извините,может не по теме ,хочу разместить фото деда.МОЕГО МУЖА,зВАЛИ ЕГО аБАШИН аЛЕКСАНДР аНДРЕЕВИЧ,ИЗВЕСТНО ,ЧТО БЫЛ ЛЕТЧИКОМ,ПОГИБ ГДЕ ТО В ПРИБАЛТИКЕ,ВРОДЕ В ЭСТОНИИ,ШКОЛЬНИКИ ЕЩЕ В 1983 ГОДУ ПРИСЫЛАЛИ ПИСЬМА ОТ ТУДА.НЕ ЗНАЕМ КТО БЫЛ ПО ЗВАНИЮ.НО МОЖЕТ КТОТОУЗНАЕТ ИЛИ ПОДСКАЖЕТ ЧТОТО

----------


## SVVAULSH

В  ОБД Мемориал есть сведения про вашего деда.Правда,совсем немного.

Спасибо Деду за Победу!!!

----------


## Холостяк

С Победой!

----------


## Холостяк

*СССР под прицелом  
*Карта найдена в архиве генерала Гроувза, и была просканирована с микрофильмов Веллерстайном.  В этой карте интересна дата - 30 августа 1945 года.  Вторая Мировая война еще не закончилась!  То есть, понятно, что в те же годы СССР еще не имел атомной бомбы для послевоенного использования или угрозы такового.  Радиус заштрихованных треугольников - это дальность B-29, а пустых - B-36, которые еще не строились, но уже проектировались.
Вот такие засранные союзнички.....

----------


## Mig

> *СССР под прицелом  
> *Карта найдена в архиве генерала Гроувза, и была просканирована с микрофильмов Веллерстайном.  В этой карте интересна дата - 30 августа 1945 года.


Чей-то не нашел я на карте дату: 30 августа 1945 года.
Да и странно как-то для августа 1945 года, что американцы имеют свои базы на Крите и в Лахоре (Пакистан) на которых базируются В-29 и В-36, *первый опытный экземпляр* (ХВ-36) которого был построен лишь в 1946 году.

----------


## Холостяк

> Чей-то не нашел я на карте дату: 30 августа 1945 года.
> Да и странно как-то для августа 1945 года, что американцы имеют свои базы на Крите и в Лахоре (Пакистан) на которых базируются В-29 и В-36, *первый опытный экземпляр* (ХВ-36) которого был построен лишь в 1946 году.


Возможно я расширю Ваш кругозор на эту тему....
Не знаю как у Вас с английскими, но так сказать первоисточник на эту тему находится на англоязычном блоге историка *Alex Wellerstein :* *About me* 
*
Относительно Ваших сомнений по этой карте, базам и В-36 - то вот ссылочка:* *Friday Image: Targeting the USSR in August 1945* 
Вот там как раз по Вашему смущению по дате на карте:Notes
1.Citation:”A Strategic Chart of Certain Russian and Manchurian Urban Areas [Project No.2532],” (30 August 1945), Correspondence (“Top Secret”) of the ManhattanEngineer District, 1942-1946, microfilm publication M1109 (Washington, D.C.:National Archives and Records Administration, 1980), Roll 1, Target 4, Folder3, “Stockpile, Storage, and Military Characteristics.” The microfilm image Ihad of this came in two frames, a top and a bottom, and I pasted them togetherin Photoshop. This took a little bit of warping of the bottom image in odd ways(using Photoshop’s crazy “Puppet Warp” tool) because it didn’t quite line upwith the top one due to folds in the paper and things like that. So there is atiny bit of manipulation here, though none of it affects the content

*Ну и еще инфа:*

_".......Сегодня известны многочисленные планы ядерной войны против СССР, которые намеревалось реализовать американское правительство. .... все исходило из монополии США на ядерное оружие, которое должно было стать основным средством нанесения СССР невосполнимых потерь. Напомним, что до августа 1949 г. СССР не обладал ядерным оружием.

Уже в сентябре - октябре 1945 г. Комитет начальников штабов США утвердил директивы №1496/2 «Основа формулирования военной политики» и №1518 «Стратегическая концепция и план использования вооруженных сил США», в которых главной военной целью был обозначен Советский Союз.

В директиве Объединенного комитета военного планирования № 432/д от 14 декабря 1945 года для атомной бомбардировки были намечены 20 основных городов и промышленных центров Советского Союза. Тогда предполагалось сбросить 196 атомных бомб. Это был план под названием «Peancer» (Клещи). За ним последовал целый ряд других планов с устрашающими названиями: «Жаркий день», «Испепеляющий жар» «Встряска» и т. п. В каждом из них намечалось всё больше целей для уничтожения и больше жертв.

Неизбежную войну предотвращали лишь советские танковые армии, дислоцированные в Восточной Европе, которые в случае конфликта, по расчетам американских экспертов, в течение недели-двух выходили на побережье Атлантического океана.

Пыл американских генералов также сдерживали возможные огромные, до 55%, потери американских бомбардировщиков при налетах на советские города...."

Вот с блога небольшой перевод: Weekly Document: The First Atomic Stockpile Requirements (September 1945)_ 
*Требования к атомному оружию.
*

15 сентября 1945 года генерал-майор Лорис Норстад, работник штаба Военно-Воздушных Сил Армии США (тогда ВВС еще не были особым видом вооруженных сил в американских вооруженных силах) послал генерал-майору Лесли Гроувзу, главе Манхеттенского проекта, запрос о требованиях к атомному оружию.  Напоминаю, что 15 сентября 1945 года прошло чуть больше месяца с момента атомной бомбардировки Хиросимы и Нагасаки.  Если бы Япония не сдалась, третья бомба была бы сброшена в конце августа на Кокуру или Токио; как бы то ни было, по состоянию на 15 сентября 1945 года атомные бомбы в американском арсенале исчислялись единицами.




Как минимум, Норстад запросил 123 бомбы, а в идеале - 466.





Против кого Норстад собирался использовать эти бомбы?  Против СССР и Манчжурии (которая после окончания Советско-японской войны несколько месяцев была оккупирована Красной Армией).



(по ссылке карта в высоком разрешении)

В СССР Норстад определил 15 самых важных городов, и 66 стратегических целей, а также 21 цель в Маньчжурии.  В первый список входили Москва, Баку, Новосибирск, Горький, Свердловск, Челябинск, Омск, Куйбышев, Казань, Саратов, Молотов (т.е. Пермь), Магнитогорск, Грозный, Сталинск (т.е. Новокузнецк), и Нижний Тагил.  Критерии, по которым отбирались эти города, было производство самолетов, танков, нефти и т. д.  Речь шла не о стратегическом сдерживании, а об уничтожении военно-промышленного потенциала.  Со времен встречи на Эльбе прошло менее 5 месяцев!  Каждый город предполагалось уничтожить тремя атомными бомбами; кроме того, предполагалось, что половина бомб не взорвется или бомбардировщики будут сбиты, так что всего на город приходилось по *6 бомб*.

У генерала Гроувза было единственное возражение: 3 бомбы на город - это слишком много; одной будет достаточно.

Максимального размера американский атомный арсенал достиг в 1967 году - 31 тысяча боеголовок.  

Американский журналист Фред Каплан в 1983 году написал книжку "Волшебники Армагеддона" про американскую атомную стратегию.  В частности, там рассказывается, как в 1960 году химик и политолог Джордж Ратдженс просматривал план атомной войны США против СССР.  В атласе советских городов он нашел город, наиболее похожий на Хиросиму населением и промышленностью (в книжке не указывается, что это был за город).  План предполагал, что на этот город сбросят одну бомбу мощностью 4,5 мегатонны ТНТ, а если та не взорвется - три бомбы мощностью 1,1 мегатонны ТНТ каждая.  Как известно, Хиросиму разрушила одна бомба мощностью 13 килотонн ТНТ.

Так что еще раз повторюсь это было еще *15 сентября 1945 года, а амеры уже бомбили вас и расчитывали скока нужно бомб чтоб нас всех изничтожить... Вот суки союзнички мля! 
*У нас уже все продали и раскрыли, что давно бы уже скандально опубликовали от центральных амеровских газет до плейбоя эти все "коварные планы русских", но за эти годы не видел ни одного плана, чтоб "тиран Сталин" или наши хотели так уничтожить Америку... А они мне ссут в уши про тирана Сталина... Мудаки!
Так Сталин наоборот сделал все, чтоб эти мудаки к нам не полезли!

----------


## Mig

> Возможно я расширю Ваш кругозор на эту тему....
> Не знаю как у Вас с английскими...


1) Вынужден вас огорчить, не дано вам расширить мой кругозор, т.к. то, что вы постите длинными и высокохудожественными постами ("...А они мне ссут в уши про тирана Сталина... Мудаки!") - давным известно. Еще в институте (в начале 1980-х годов) нам об этом трендели на лекциях по истории КПСС...
2) С английским у меня все в порядке (ВУС - военный переводчик английского языка ).
3) Выдергивание из контекста отдельных цифр, иллюстрации и т.д. - это хорошо известная практика идеологической войны. Я - ни с кем не воюю. А вы? До сих пор "империалисты всех мастей" вам спать мешают???  
4) Ну и главное. Выдернув из контекста (в угоду собственной метальной зашоренности) карту и дату, вы забыли о СУТИ.
А именно: Case in point: by August 30, 1945 — before World War II was officially over — some part of the U.S. military force (I’m not sure what branch; the Army Air Corps are a likely suspect) had already taken the time to draw up a list of good targets for atomic bombs in the USSR… and even overlaid a map of the Soviet Union with the ranges of nuclear-capable bombers, along with “first” and “second” priority targets marked on it.
Friday Image: Targeting the USSR in August 1945 

Вам текст перевести или сами справитесь?

----------


## Холостяк

> 1) Вынужден вас огорчить, не дано вамрасширить мой кругозор, т.к. то, что вы постите длинными ивысокохудожественными постами ("...А они мне ссут в уши про тиранаСталина... Мудаки!") - давным известно. Еще в институте (в начале 1980-хгодов) нам об этом трендели на лекциях по истории КПСС...


Реально огорчился… 



> 2) Санглийским у меня все в порядке (ВУС - военный переводчик английского языка ).


Тут обрадовался… 
Ладно.., признаюсь… Первый раз запостил, что огорчился и тут вот обрадовался – это не правда.. Мне просто пофигу… 
Как вы расхвалились своими образованиями..., будто в члены КПСС заявление пишите...  Человека красит скромность, а не ВУС...




> 3) Выдергивание из контекста отдельныхцифр, иллюстрации и т.д. - это хорошо известная практика идеологической войны.Я - ни с кем не воюю. А вы? До сих пор "империалисты всех мастей" вамспать мешают???


Надо же, а я все поезда под откос пускаю!



> 4) Ну и главное. Выдернув из контекста (вугоду собственной метальной зашоренности) карту и дату, вы забыли о СУТИ.
>  А именно: Case in point: by August 30, 1945 — beforeWorld War II was officially over — some part of the U.S. military force (I’mnot sure what branch; the Army Air Corps are a likely suspect) had alreadytaken the time to draw up a list of good targets for atomic bombs in the USSR…and even overlaid a map of the Soviet Union with the ranges of nuclear-capablebombers, along with “first” and “second” priority targets marked on it.
>  Friday Image: Targeting the USSR in August1945
> Вам текст перевести или сами справитесь?


Если уж предложили, то не откажусь от вашего профессионального военного перевода… 
Да и главное..! Суть то какая!? Что-то, другое разглядели? Так раскройте всем глаза на суть! А то постите постоянно, что "то не так, сё не так", а сами ни информации, ни мысли, ни сути то и не представляете...
Хоть тут донесите суть то! 
Или просто внятно ответьте... Так что, содержание американского документа о планах и расчете бомбардировки Советских городов атомными бомбами изменилась или исказилась из-за моего "выдергивания"? Типа амеры хотели не СССР бомбить, а просто себе в жопу атомные бомбы запихать и подорваться - эту что ли суть рассмотрели?

----------


## Холостяк

А я вот пока в тему добавлю фото...

----------


## Холостяк

> Себе запихайте!
> Когда у оппонента нет аргументов, то он переходит на ругань. Соревноваться с вами  в ругани -  мне образование и ВУС не позволяет


Ну, я вижу только одного кто исходит на ругАнь - это вас... "Себе запихайте" - о как! Я на личности не переходил в отличии, вам ничего не предлагал запихнуть, ну к примеру тот же ВУС... 

Я уже давно вам постил - прекращайте попусту оскорблять, провоцировать, безосновательно пытаться принизить.., если с чем-то несогласны - аргументируйте.., но зачем сразу "себе запихайте".. Я всего лишь запостил свои мысли по поводу, тем более дал ссылки на источник.... У вас же притензии, которые попросту безосновательные. Тем более это уже ваш не первый переход на личности, как вы сами пишите - "когда нет аргумента"...Вы же вроде с ВУСом, а понять никак не можете, что собеседники адекватно ответят на вашу бестолковщину, а вы все продолжаете маяться ерундой... Я ж вас не цепляю, на личности не перехожу - хотя вы уже давно меня провоцируете сделать это, к примеру написать профессиональную критическую рецензию на ваши книЖки... А что? Имею право на это, то есть на свои мысли по поводу... Потом отпечатать и размножить свои эти соображения в Интернете..., пусть люди почитают.., времени у меня сейчас полно... Так что посмотрим...

А пока по теме ветки про наши ВВС в огненные годы,  когда нашим летчикам уже предстояло защищать страну от планов американской военщины бомбардировать наши города своими атомными бомбами.., раз высказались про сущность, что я что-то вырвал и исказил в американских планах - то и выскажите в чем сущность то..., как и профессиональный перевод... Жду с нетерпением, а то вообще опять какое-то пустословное недовольство..., как тогда глупо ввернули "авторство" со шкурной продажей фотографий наших Героев, германским шрифтом в книге про русский город..... 
В тему выскажитесь, пожалуйста...., в соответствии с заявленными вами своими знаниями...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Прошу участников дискуссии умерить эмоции и не переходить на ругань.
Иначе будут приняты административные меры.

----------


## Yelena_tom

*Администратор* !

 Вы быстры, чтобы удалить мое сообщение и проблему{выпуск}
предупреждения, но грубые и оскорбительные сообщения, особенно 
Сталинистская пропаганда этого ребенка Вы оставляете внутри там. Я не делаю
задайтесь вопросом больше, почему нет никакой деятельности на этом форуме.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> *Администратор* !
> 
>  Вы быстры, чтобы удалить мое сообщение и проблему{выпуск}
> предупреждения, но грубые и оскорбительные сообщения, особенно 
> Сталинистская пропаганда этого ребенка Вы оставляете внутри там. Я не делаю
> задайтесь вопросом больше, почему нет никакой деятельности на этом форуме.


1. Я удалил не только Ваши сообщения, а так же сообщения от Холостяка и МиГа.
2. Читайте правила - решения администратора обсуждаются через личные сообщения.

----------


## Yelena_tom

Спасибо за ваши замечания и я счастлив то большинство людей
в России, понимая, что грузинский преступник разрушил
одна из лучших Армий и страны перед Второй Мировой Войной.  

Я знаю, что этот ребенок - исключение, но есть все еще 
Сталинистские фашистские движения в России, кто, думая как 
его ..... и они - опасность для каждого.

Не запрещенные, кто делает пропаганду Гитлера на
Интернет? Я искренне надеюсь, что Путин поместил бы 
Полиция и FSB позади этих фашистов и людей 
кто разделяет его идеологию.

Наконец, кроме регистрации фотографий он скопировал с 
Интернет, на чем он делает здесь?

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо за ваши замечания и я счастлив то большинство людей
> в России, понимая, что грузинский преступник разрушил
> одна из лучших Армий и страны перед Второй Мировой Войной.


Примитивный взгляд, не отражающий реального положения вещей. По многим данным заговор Тухачевского *действительно имел место быть*, он его соратники действительно *были виновны*. Однако пострадали многие непричастные из-за банального сведения счетов. Репрессии задуманные как чистка банально вышли из-под контроля. Репрессии легко начать но очень трудно остановить.

К середине 30-х советская номенклатура сильно закостенела. Теплые места все поделили а рыночных механизмов, способный вычистить систему от "неэффективных менеджеров не было. И когда представилась возможность, люди стали строчить доносы друг на друга, используя репрессии как своего рода "социальный лифт". И коррупция в армии (да и не только в армии) была и многие репрессированные были коррупционерами. Половина страны либо писала доносы либо подписывала. По большому счету чистеньких не было, все были соучастниками. 

Второй аспект: представьте, что Тухачевский (или Киров, неважно кто именно) победил и занял место И.В.Сталина.
Что разве что-нибудь бы координально поменялось? Нет, с середины 30-х кризис привел диктаторов к власти по всему миру. Все равно были бы репрессии к проигравшим ради сохранения власти. А затем вступление СССР в войну.

 А Тухачевский кстати не скрывал своей симпатии к нацисткой Германии и говорил о желательности сближения. И мы получили бы пакт Молотова-Риббентропа не в 1939 в 1937. 




> Я знаю, что этот ребенок - исключение, но есть все еще 
> Сталинистские фашистские движения в России, кто, думая как 
> его ..... и они - опасность для каждого.


*Коммунизм и фашизм совсем не одно и то же*. Говоря обратное *вы наносите оскорбление* многим людям в том числе и мне, хотя не отношу себя к сторонникам И.В.Сталина. 
Вам следует быть более политкорректным и обсуждать *фактическую* сторону дела, *не касаясь политических воззрений участников*. 




> Не запрещенные, кто делает пропаганду Гитлера на
> Интернет? Я искренне надеюсь, что Путин поместил бы 
> Полиция и FSB позади этих фашистов и людей 
> кто разделяет его идеологию.


Пропаганда *фашизма* в России *запрещена*. 
Пропаганда *коммунизма не запрещена*. 

Любой участник форума, поскольку форум зарегистрирован в России имеет право восхвалять И.В.Сталина сколько угодно и это не может быть основанием для предъявления ему каких-либо претензий.

Я всегда с уважением отношусь к политическим воззрениям других людей даже если не согласен с ними. 

Нельзя оскорбительно высказываться о человеке если пропагандирует идеологию которая *лично вам* не нравится.
Ваши резкие выпады бессмысленны и контр-продуктивны, т.к. уводят дискуссию в сторону от той цели, ради которой она создавалась.

Все вышеизложенное есть лишь мое личное мнение. 

С уважением ко всем участникам дискуссии.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Спасибо за ваши замечания и я счастлив то большинство людей
> в России, понимая, что грузинский преступник разрушил
> одна из лучших Армий и страны перед Второй Мировой Войной.  
> 
> Я знаю, что этот ребенок - исключение, но есть все еще 
> Сталинистские фашистские движения в России, кто, думая как 
> его ..... и они - опасность для каждого.
> 
> Не запрещенные, кто делает пропаганду Гитлера на
> ...


То чем вы сейчас занимаетесь - это политическая агитация, которая запрещена правилами нашего форума. Наш форум - авиационный, а не политический. Выношу вам последнее предупреждение. Далее будет бан.

----------


## Казанец

Человек не воспринимает чужое мнение вообще и никак. Пытается рассказывать нам про нашу собственную историю и нашу собственную жизнь. Клички даёт оппонентам по форуму. Спрашивается: чё тогда здесь делает? Самовыражается? Со всех американских форумов повыгоняли-забанили? Скучно с такими. Одна дорога - в игнор-на. 
В этом отношении Холостяк корректнее. Он хотя бы нам, а не американцам рассказывает про американские преступления. Ну, хотя бы познавательно...

----------


## Yelena_tom

ввс вмф Констанца, Румыния 1941 - YouTube

----------


## lindr

Yelena_tom, к сожалению я должен констатировать тот факт, что ваш уровень владения русским языком является крайне низким.

Судя по вашим сообщениям вы не понимаете или понимаете неправильно 30-50% содержания форума. Ваши сообщения содержат грубые стилистические и смысловые ошибки, непонятны, отдельные фразы полностью бессмысленны. 

Для написания книги о советских авиаторах периода ВОВ требуется как минимум совершенное знание русского языка, чтобы читать архивные материалы в первоисточнике. Я советую вам повысить свой уровень владения языком, внимательно изучить издания подлинных документов периода ВОВ, а также историю СССР в целом используя русскоязычные материалы.

В противном случае, ваша работа по моему мнению - лишь пустая трата времени.

----------


## Yelena_tom

Спасибо за встревание в обсуждение...,
почему Вы не подписываете свое сообщение? Это не очень профессионально.

Я  думаю,  Вы ошибаетесь. Я использую переводчик Google, говорю на 6
иностранных языках и я не планирую изучать 7-ой. Я говорю на русском языке с
моей женой и этого достаточно.

Да, Вы - абсолютно правы о моем языковом мастерстве в русском языке -
НОЛЬ. Однако, так как Вы не знаете меня хорошо, я хочу сказать Вам,
что я планирую написать книгу не на русском языке, а на английском, и
не для России, но о России. Достаточно сказать Вам, что я знаю историю
Вашей страны настолько же хорошо, как Вы, независимо от наличия или
отсутствия знания русского языка.

Одна  вещь,  в  которой  я  могу заверить Вас - мои книги не будут
содержать  никаких  исторических  ошибок,  как книги Дениш/Карленко, и
будут столь же правильны, как книги Хазанова и Морозова.

Можете  ли  Вы  сказать  мне,  на  скольких  языках  бегло говорите? На
скольких языках говорит Дениш Бернард? Вы, кто бегло говорит
на украинском и русском, почему тогда не предотвратили исторические
ошибки товарища Карленко? Вы читали, что другие российские форумы
пишут о Вашей и Бернарда исторической работе?

P.S.: Будьте так добры, прекратите распространять истории обо мне
здесь, типа я был заброшен американскими форумами или т.п., это
ерунда. Посмотрите на бревно в своем глазу, прежде чем искать соринки
в чужом, и прекратите делать такие безобразные замечания. Я
интерпретирую это как Вашу и товарища Карленко ревность.
*
PS: между прочим, сколько счетов Вы имеете на этом форуме?*

----------


## lindr

К моему сожалению я вынужден признать, что мнение пользователя *Казанец* относительно вас в посте #730 является *правильным*.

У меня нет более никакого желания объяснять вам что-либо. Я буду впредь полностью игнорировать все ваши сообщения.

Пожалуйста не отвечайте мне на этот пост. Ответа от меня вы не получите.

Удачи вам в жизни.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Модераториал: пользователю Yelena_tom ограничен доступ к форуму на 3 дня. Причина: не воспринимает замечания администрации, провоцирует офтопик.

----------


## Mefody

Личный состав 158-го ИАП ПВО, лето 1941

Исправления, дополнения приветствуются.

----------


## ivanovodessa

Отлично сделано.Каждая фотография ГЕРОЕВ с объяснением.А не- лишь бы вставить.СПАСИБО.С уважением.

----------


## Mefody

Военком эскадрилии 7 истребительного авиационного полка старший политрук Калиниченко Павел Трофимович

Исправления, дополнения приветствуются.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк



----------


## muk33

Сегодня в Ахтубинске на 92-м году ушел из жизни один из старейших летчиков-испытателей страны, участник Великой Отечественной (12 гвардейский бап АДД) , полковник в отставке Василий Аристархович Романов. ДРУГОЙ СУДЬБЫ Я НЕ ЖЕЛАЛ БЫ…

----------


## Иваныч

Беседа с А.С. Яковлевым  26 марта 1941 года

Яковлев... Германская авиационная промышленность в основном выпускает три типа самолетов: “Мессершмитт-109”, “Юнкерс-87” и “Юнкерс-88”. Выпускаются также транспортный самолет “Юнкерс-52” и разведчик “ФВ-189”. В небольших количествах строятся тяжелые истребители “Мессершмитт-110” и явно устаревшие бомбардировщики “Хейнкель-111” и “Дорнье-217”. “Хейнкель” имеет скорость примерно 430 километров в час. “Дорнье” несколько больше.

В самолетном парке Германии преобладает “Мессершмитт-109”, который немцы гордо именуют “королем воздуха”.
Как известно, в Испании наши истребители “И-15” и “И-16” впервые встретились в боях с “Мессершмиттами”. Это были первые немецкие истребители “Me-109B”, скорость которых не превышала 470 километров в час. Наши истребители по скорости не уступали “Мессершмиттам”, а оружие у тех и других было примерно равноценное – пулеметы калибра 7,6 миллиметра. Маневренность же у наших машин была лучше, и “мессерам” сильно от них доставалось. В силу этого у нас с модернизацией отечественной истребительной авиации не спешили.
Немцы же раньше нас учли опыт первых воздушных боев в небе Испании, оперативнее нас использовали уроки испанского полигона.
Они радикально улучшили свои боевые машины “Me-109”, установив двигатель “Даймлер Бенц-601” мощностью 1100 лошадиных сил, благодаря чему скорость полета возросла до 570 километров в час. Они вооружили его пушкой калибра 20 миллиметров, увеличив тем самым огневую мощь.
В таком виде истребитель “Мессершмитт” поступил в серийное производство под маркой “Ме-109Е”.
Два десятка “Ме-109Е” в августе 1938 года было послано в Испанию. Преимущество этих самолетов перед нашими истребителями “И-15” и “И-16” было очевидным.

Сталин. История вопроса мне известна. Значит вы считаете, что основная масса наших истребителей не может противостоять немецким? 

Яковлев. Им могут противостоять лишь наши новые истребители “Миг”, “Як” и “ЛаГГ”, которые появились в образцах лишь в 1940 году, но сейчас запущены в серийное производство. К сожалению, товарищ Сталин, сравнение наших бомбардировщиков с немецким “Юнкерсом-88” тоже не в нашу пользу. По скорости, по бомбовой нагрузке немцы имеют преимущество и в бомбардировочной авиации. Превосходящий немецкие бомбардировщики наш пикирующий бомбардировщик “Пе-2” только недавно запущен в серийное производство.
Самолета же для взаимодействия с сухопутными войсками, подобного немецкому пикирующему бомбардировщику “Юнкерс-87”, у нас нет.
Намного превосходящий во всех отношениях “Ю-87” ильюшинский бронированный штурмовик “Ил-2” также лишь недавно запущен в серийное производство.

Сталин. Выходит, мы правильно поступили, что в 1939 году заключили договор о ненападении с фашистской Германией, давший нам полтора года передышки?

Яковлев. Это было поистине гениальное решение, товарищ Сталин. Выигрыш во времени был особенно дорог для нашей авиации: он позволил за 1939–1940 годы создать новые, вполне современные типы боевых самолетов и к 1941 году запустить их в серийное производство. Без этого немцы бы наверняка нас в 1939 году, да еще вместе с японцами, разгромили.

Сталин. Ну это еще бабушка надвое сказала, но, Вы правы, было бы очень трудно. Выходит, перехитрили Гитлера, не помогла ему “нордическая” хитрость?

Яковлев. Выходит, товарищ Сталин.
...

Яковлев. Можете быть спокойны, – государственная тайна сохраняется в конструкторских бюро надежно.

Сталин. А Вы все-таки поговорите с конструкторами на эту тему. Мне известно: есть еще среди вас беспечные люди. Лишний разговор не повредит. 

Яковлев. Слушаю, товарищ Сталин, я соберу конструкторов и от Вашего имени с ними поговорю…

Сталин. Зачем от моего имени? Сами скажите. Вот многие любят за мою спину прятаться, по каждой мелочи на меня ссылаются, ответственность брать на себя не хотят. Вы человек молодой, еще не испорченный, и дело знаете. Не бойтесь от своего имени действовать, и авторитет Ваш будет больше, и люди уважать будут…
Товарищ Яковлев, делайте все возможное, чтобы новые виды самолетов как можно скорее поступили в наши вооруженные силы. По этим вопросам обращайтесь ко мне в любое время дня и ночи.

(Сталин И.В. Беседа с А.С. Яковлевым 26 марта 1941 года)

----------


## Mig

> Беседа с А.С. Яковлевым  26 марта 1941 года
> 
> Яковлев... 
> 
> .....
> 
> Сталин. Зачем от моего имени? Сами скажите. Вот многие любят за мою спину прятаться, по каждой мелочи на меня ссылаются, ответственность брать на себя не хотят. Вы человек молодой, еще не испорченный, и дело знаете. Не бойтесь от своего имени действовать, и авторитет Ваш будет больше, и люди уважать будут…
> Товарищ Яковлев, делайте все возможное, чтобы новые виды самолетов как можно скорее поступили в наши вооруженные силы. По этим вопросам обращайтесь ко мне в любое время дня и ночи.
> 
> (Сталин И.В. Беседа с А.С. Яковлевым 26 марта 1941 года)


А в чем смысл цитирования этого пассажа, в чем его новизна?
Сам А.С. Яковлев эту беседу и этот текст дословно изложил в своих "Записках авиаконструктора"/"Цель жизни", изданных многомиллионными тиражами:
ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Яковлев А. С. Цель жизни

----------


## Иваныч

> А в чем смысл цитирования этого пассажа, в чем его новизна?
> Сам А.С. Яковлев эту беседу и этот текст дословно изложил в своих "Записках авиаконструктора"/"Цель жизни", изданных многомиллионными тиражами:
> ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Яковлев А. С. Цель жизни


Показывает уровень осведомлённости Сталина даже в деталях,в сравнение с днём сегодняшним.

----------


## Mig

> Показывает уровень осведомлённости Сталина даже в деталях,в сравнение с днём сегодняшним.


Какая-то "вредительская" была эта осведомленность... Если Сталин был таким "мудрым" и "осведомленным", то почему же он не отдал приказ строить новые боевые самолеты хотя бы на год раньше - в 1938 году, а не в 1939-м? Получается, что именно *Сталин* со своей осведомленностью *виноват* в том, что 22 июня 1941 года против Bf 109F наши летчики воевали на И-153, а штурмовиков Ил-2 был лишь один полк, да и тот который был разбит за несколько дней боев....

----------


## Иваныч

> Какая-то "вредительская" была эта осведомленность... Если Сталин был таким "мудрым" и "осведомленным", то почему же он не отдал приказ строить новые боевые самолеты хотя бы на год раньше - в 1938 году, а не в 1939-м? Получается, что именно *Сталин* со своей осведомленностью *виноват* в том, что 22 июня 1941 года против Bf 109F наши летчики воевали на И-153, а штурмовиков Ил-2 был лишь один полк, да и тот который был разбит за несколько дней боев....


По прошествии определённого времени можно сказать:-куда смотрели,почему не раньше,Даже по отношению к себе лично:-куда смотрел,надо было раньше.
Но "промышленно-научная"  машина СССР разгонялась и её уже ничто не могло остановить,даже продвижение немцев до Москвы.

Сегодня эта машина движется накатом.Попытки завести двигатель не удаются,даже несмотря на большое количества топлива$$.

----------


## F378

иллюстрация из журнала аэроплан ,1994г

----------


## OKA

> Какая-то "вредительская" была эта осведомленность... Если Сталин был таким "мудрым" и "осведомленным", то почему же он не отдал приказ строить новые боевые самолеты хотя бы на год раньше - в 1938 году, а не в 1939-м? Получается, что именно *Сталин* со своей осведомленностью *виноват* в том, что 22 июня 1941 года против Bf 109F наши летчики воевали на И-153, а штурмовиков Ил-2 был лишь один полк, да и тот который был разбит за несколько дней боев....


Ну, когда появилась возможность пользоваться технической информацией по линии разведупра не только из штатов(АМТОРГ),и пр. буржуиний, но и в 1940 году из высокотехнологичной германщины, произошли качественные изменения в авиапроме. Руководители и инженеры основных КБ много что интересного повидали у немцев.
А вот моторчики советские , конечно та ещё беда...

----------


## Казанец

> то почему же он не отдал приказ строить новые боевые самолеты хотя бы на год раньше - в 1938 году, а не в 1939-м?


Да, смешно. Как только у Климова хотя бы на горизонте замаячил М-105, так сразу и дал приказ. А под какой двигатель было проектировать новые истребители? Под "Циклон" 1932 года, как все "ишачки"?

----------


## lindr

> Да, смешно. Как только у Климова хотя бы на горизонте замаячил М-105, так сразу и дал приказ. А под какой двигатель было проектировать новые истребители? Под "Циклон" 1932 года, как все "ишачки"?


Все гораздо хуже, с трудом, но доведенный к 1941 году М-105, похоже считался временной мерой. Як-1 и Перспективный Як-3 закладывались под М-106, посему и урезали после вооружение и оборудование до минимума. История с М-71 и М-82 хорошо описана в Легендах и мифах авиации часть 2.

Нормальный рабочий мотор М-82 появился лишь весной 1942. А в августе 1941 На МиГ с М-82 получили 540 км/ч на 6390м. Гудкову как-то удалось получить 573 на 6500м.

Не лучше дело обстояло с внедрением прогрессивных технологий в конструкцию планера, простой пример сравнение Девуатин 520 и Як-1

У француза мотор 930 л/с и скорость 535 км/ч, у нашего 1050 л/с мотор того же семейства. (те. более чем на 10 процентов мощней) и лишь 569 км/ч, при этом у француза  4 пулемета и пушка, у нашего 2 пулемета и та же пушка. У француза дальность 900 км, у нашего 700. Потолок у француза 10250 у нашего 10000.

А если бы на Як-1 было 4 пулемета, как планировалось изначально? Почему так? Ответ прост - вес пустого у Як-1 больше на 350 кг и - результат использования устаревшей технологии и как не вылизывай весовая отдача будет хуже...

----------


## F74

> Все гораздо хуже, с трудом, но доведенный к 1941 году М-105, похоже считался временной мерой. Як-1 и Перспективный Як-3 закладывались под М-106, посему и урезали после вооружение и оборудование до минимума. История с М-71 и М-82 хорошо описана в Легендах и мифах авиации часть 2.
> 
> Нормальный рабочий мотор М-82 появился лишь весной 1942. А в августе 1941 На МиГ с М-82 получили 540 км/ч на 6390м. Гудкову как-то удалось получить 573 на 6500м.
> 
> Не лучше дело обстояло с внедрением прогрессивных технологий в конструкцию планера, простой пример сравнение Девуатин 520 и Як-1
> 
> У француза мотор 930 л/с и скорость 535 км/ч, у нашего 1050 л/с мотор того же семейства. (те. более чем на 10 процентов мощней) и лишь 569 км/ч, при этом у француза  4 пулемета и пушка, у нашего 2 пулемета и та же пушка. У француза дальность 900 км, у нашего 700. Потолок у француза 10250 у нашего 10000.
> 
> А если бы на Як-1 было 4 пулемета, как планировалось изначально? Почему так? Ответ прост - вес пустого у Як-1 больше на 350 кг и - результат использования устаревшей технологии и как не вылизывай весовая отдача будет хуже...


Ну тут уже проблема СССР, унаследованная от Империи, - нужно одновременно учить молодежь (и стариков), создавать заводы, институты. У немцев уже к началу Первой Мировой была всеобщая грамотность, у нас даже в 1941 - среди призывников были неграмотные.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну тут уже проблема СССР, унаследованная от Империи, - нужно одновременно учить молодежь (и стариков), создавать заводы, институты. У немцев уже к началу Первой Мировой была всеобщая грамотность, у нас даже в 1941 - среди призывников были неграмотные.


*Вот так пёрднет кто-то, а другой вонь продолжает нести... Смешно по поводу "....у немцев всеобщая грамотность..., а у нас среди призывников были неграмотные"...*
Чё на призывном пункте в 1941 работал!? 
Тут только могу вставить свежий хэш от Лаврова #дебилы б***
Почитай, военком, записки от "всеобщеграмотных"!




Начальник полиции безопасности и СД
Берлин, 17 августа 1942 г.
Сообщения из империи N 309

Представления населения о России.
В последнее время из различных частей империи и от всех слоев населения поступают многочисленные сообщения о том, что население во все большем объеме стремится представить себе взаимопереплетающуюся картину Советского Союза: страны, обстановки внутри нее, людей, внутренних и внешних условий их существования. При этом чаще всего выражается мнение, что прежние представления в ходе войны против Советского Союза во многом изменились, и возникает ряд противоречий, которым трудно дать удовлетворительное объяснение.
Наша прежняя пропаганда против Советского Союза подчеркивала, что коммунистическо-большевистская система была основана евреями как система чудовищного угнетения и нищеты всего русского населения.
Согласно представлениям, Советский Союз был страной чудовищного беспорядка. Вспоминается многолетняя впечатляющая информация о дезорганизации, например, в сельском хозяйстве и на транспорте, о невыполнении пятилетних планов в области промышленности и т.д. Но уже в первые месяцы войны против Советского Союза в связи с этой проблемой возникло чувство, что мы стали жертвой определенного заблуждения. Большая масса вооружения, его техническое качество, гигантская индустриализация страны вызвали первые озадачившие нас впечатления, которые противоречили существенным аргументам прежних представлений о Советском Союзе. Солдаты на основе собственного опыта также сообщали, что, наряду с примитивностью и нищетой масс, они видели огромные сооружения, гигантские промышленные предприятия американского типа, электростанции и т.д. Они задают себе вопрос, как все это осуществил большевизм?
Советские люди преподносились как жестокие скотоподобные существа. В лице комиссаров и политруков они превращались просто в "недочеловеков". Сообщения о зверствах, которые имели место в первые месяцы восточного похода, подкрепляли убеждение, что военнослужащие вражеской армии являются "бестиями". С озабоченностью спрашивали, как мы поступим в будущем с этими "зверьми". Многие немцы полагали, что их нужно будет полностью уничтожить.
Особенно сильно занимает немцев проблема боевой мощи Красной Армии, которая наряду с количеством и качеством удивительного вооружения явилась второй большой неожиданностью. До сегодняшнего дня упорство в бою объяснялось страхом перед пистолетом комиссара и политрука. Иногда полное безразличие к жизни истолковывалось исходя из животных черт, присущих людям на востоке. Однако снова и снова возникает подозрение, что голого насилия недостаточно для того, чтобы вызвать доходящие до пренебрежения жизнью действия в бою. Различными путями приходят к мысли, что большевизм привел к возникновению своеобразной фанатической веры. В Советском Союзе, возможно, многие люди, главным образом молодое поколение, придерживаются мнения, что Сталин является великим политиком. По меньшей мере большевизм, безразлично какими средствами, вселил в большую часть русского населения непреклонное упорство. Именно нашими солдатами установлено, что такого организованного проявления упорства никогда не встречалось в Первую мировую войну.

Начальник полиции безопаности и СД
Берлин, 15 апреля 1943 г.
Сообщения из империи N 376

До начала открытых враждебных действий против Советского Союза 22 июня 1941 г. немецкий народ за совсем небольшим исключением знал о Советском Союзе, о его социальной и экономической структуре, о культурной жизни только из печати, кинофильмов, выступлений пропагандистов и тенденциозной литературы.
Подавляющее большинство немецкого народа видело поэтому в Советском Союзе антигуманную и бездуховную систему насилия и представляло себе советских людей как обреченную, полуголодную отупевшую массу.
На сотни тысяч направленных сюда остарбайтеров и военнопленных немцы смотрели как на живых свидетелей большевистской системы, в результате чего прежний образ России и созданные пропагандой представления о советском человеке могли пересматриваться.
Уже по прибытии первых эшелонов с остарбайтерами у многих немцев вызвало удивление хорошее состояние их упитанности (особенно у гражданских рабочих). Нередко можно было услышать такие высказывания:
"Они совсем не выглядят голодающими. Наоборот, у них еще толстые щеки и они, должно быть, жили хорошо".
Сомнения в прежних представлениях о России вызвали у немцев особенно следующие наблюдения.
Интеллект - техническая осведомленность
Истребление русской интеллигенции и одурманивание масс было также важной темой в трактовке большевизма. В германской пропаганде советский человек выступал как тупое эксплуатируемое существо, как так называемый «рабочий робот». Немецкий сотрудник на основе выполняемой остарбайтерами работы и их мастерства ежедневно часто убеждался в прямо противоположном. В многочисленных докладах сообщается, что направленные на военные предприятия остарбайтеры своей технической осведомленностью прямо озадачивали немецких рабочих (Бремен, Райхенберг, Штеттин, Франкфурт-на-Одере, Берлин, Галле, Дортмунд, Киль и Бейреут). Один рабочий из Бейреута в этой связи сказал:
«Наша пропаганда всегда преподносит русских как тупых и глупых. Но я здесь установил противоположное. Во время работы русские думают и совсем не выглядят такими глупыми. Для меня лучше иметь на работе 2 русских, чем 5 итальянцев»…
Во многих докладах отмечается, что рабочий из бывших советских областей обнаруживает особую осведомленность во всех технических устройствах. Так, немец на собственном опыте не раз убеждался, что остарбайтер, обходящийся при выполнении работы самыми примитивными средствами, может устранить поломки любого рода в моторах и т. д. Различные примеры подобного рода приводятся в докладе, поступившем из Франкфурта-на-Одере:
«В одном имении советский военнопленный разобрался в двигателе, с которым немецкие специалисты не знали что делать: в короткое время он запустил его в действие и обнаружил затем в коробке передач тягача повреждение, которое не было еще замечено немцами, обслуживающими тягач».
Остарбайтеры умеют еще из "всякой дряни" изготовить что-либо стоящее, например, из старых обручей сделать ложки, ножи и т.д. Из одной мастерской по изготовлению рогожи сообщают, что плетельные машины, давно нуждающи?еся в ремонте, с помощью примитивных средств были приведены остарбайтерами снова в действие. И это было сделано так хорошо, как будто этим занимался специалист.
Из бросающегося в глаза большого числа студентов среди остарбайтеров немецкое население приходит к заключению, что уровень образования в Советском Союзе не такой уж низкий, как у нас часто это изображалось. Немецкие рабочие, которые имели возможность наблюдать техническое мастерство остарбайтеров на производстве, полагают, что в Германию, по всей вероятности, попадают не самые лучшие из русских, так как большевики своих наиболее квалифицированных рабочих с крупных предприятий направили за Урал. Во всем этом многие немцы находят определенное объяснение тому неслыханному количеству вооружения у противника, о котором нам стали сообщать в ходе войны на востоке. Уже само большое число хорошего и сложного оружия свидетельствует о наличии квалифицированных инженеров и специалистов. Люди, которые привели Советский Союз к таким достижениям в военном производстве, должны обладать несомненным техническим мастерством.
Неграмотность и наблюдаемый уровень образования
Раньше широкие круги немецкого населения придерживались мнения, что в Советском Союзе людей отличает неграмотность и низкий уровень образования. Использование остарбайтеров породило теперь противоречия, которые часто приводили немцев в замешательство. Так, во всех докладах с мест утверждается, что неграмотные составляют совсем небольшой процент. В письме одного дипломированного инженера, который руководил фабрикой на Украине, например, сообщалось, что на его предприятии из 1800 сотрудников только трое были неграмотными (г. Райхенберг).
«По мнению многих немцев, нынешнее советское школьное образование значительно лучше, чем было во времена царизма. Сравнение мастерства русских и немецких сельскохозяйственных рабочих зачастую оказывается в пользу советских» (г. Штеттин).
...
Благодаря такого рода наблюдениям, о которых сообщается в докладах с мест, представления о Советском Союзе и его людях сильно изменились. Все эти единичные наблюдения, которые воспринимаются как противоречащие прежней пропаганде, порождают много раздумий. Там, где антибольшевистская пропаганда продолжала действовать с помощью старых и известных аргументов, она уже больше не вызывала интереса и веры, как это было перед началом и в первый период германо-советской войны.
*
И еще одна мысль напоследок. Немцы были врагами русских, и находились под влиянием нацистских идей, но под напором фактов, не вписывающихся в их картину мира, они признавали ошибочность своих представлений. Так вот, некоторые из антисоветчиков, с которыми я сталкивался, проявляли себя хуже немцев: какие факты не приводи, все равно в ответ получишь ничего, кроме грязи.*

----------


## F74

> *Вот так пёрднет кто-то, а другой вонь продолжает нести... Смешно по поводу "....у немцев всеобщая грамотность..., а у нас среди призывников были неграмотные"...*
> Чё на призывном пункте в 1941 работал!? 
> Тут только могу вставить свежий хэш от Лаврова #дебилы б***
> Почитай, военком, записки от "всеобщеграмотных"!
> *
> И еще одна мысль напоследок. Немцы были врагами русских, и находились под влиянием нацистских идей, но под напором фактов, не вписывающихся в их картину мира, они признавали ошибочность своих представлений. Так вот, некоторые из антисоветчиков, с которыми я сталкивался, проявляли себя хуже немцев: какие факты не приводи, все равно в ответ получишь ничего, кроме грязи.*


Ну давайте посмотрим.

Ъ-Наука - 1941-й: некоторые причины катастрофы российской армии 

Если умение написать свою фамилию и среднее образование- это одно и то же - я что-то не понимаю в этой жизни.


Ну а есть желание записать меня в антисоветчики- записывайте. Мне пофигу, честно говоря.

----------


## KURYER

Осиротевший мальчик, которого усыновил авиаполк пишет на бомбах «За маму, за папу!» Великая Отечественная Война

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : "Лекция Михаила Тимина "22 июня 1941 года. Сражение за небо" ."




Продублирую , на всяк случай : 

"ВНИМАНИЕ! Смена домена форума на vif2ne.org, обновите букмарки

В связи с тем, что владеющий доменом vif2ne.ru участник Сообщества tevolga решил заняться шантажом Администрации (независимо от повода, шантаж это плохо), было принято решение перенести форум на домен vif2ne.org. По vif2ne.ru все работает, но дальнейшая судьба домена будет решаться его владельцем.

Пожалуйста, обновите букмарки. Ссылки будут выглядеть примерно так: https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/2/0.htm При глюках советы традиционные - почистить кеш, заново применить настройки участника.

С уважением, Алексей Исаев"

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/2/co/2738263.htm

Соотв.форум про авиацию :

https://vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/4/0.htm

----------


## OKA

"В Калужской области со дна реки подняли дальний бомбардировщик Ер-2 времен Великой Отечественной войны, принимавший участие в бомбардировке Берлина.

Уникальность находки заключается в том, что самолет Ер-2 является редким: всего за годы войны было построено только 462 машины. При этом поисковикам удалось поднять со дна часть хвостового оперения с ботовым номером, что позволило определить принадлежность бомбардировщика. Так, удалось найти информацию об экипаже самолета.

«7 октября 1941 года на самолете Ер-2 вылетел экипаж в составе Николая Хорпякова, Валентина Толоконникова, Ивана Окуста и Семена Денисенко. С задания они не вернулись», - сообщил зампредседателя поискового объединения «Военный историк»  Лев Марченков.

Вылетел самолет, предположительно, из Иваново. Дальнему бомбардировщику, который два месяца до этого совершал налеты на Берлин, в этот раз было дано задание атаковать немецкие колонны на переправе через Угру.

Стоит отметить, что в начале войны самолеты Ер-2 и Ил-4 из-за отсутствия необходимой авиатехники использовались не по назначению, для штурмовки колонн, зачастую без прикрытия, что вело к большим потерям.

Пилот Николай Хорпяков родом из Ростова-на-Дону был мобилизован из гражданской авиации и даже не успел получить звания. Единственным кадровым офицером на борту этого ЕР-2 был штурман – старший лейтенант Валентин Толоконников.

Троих бойцов местные жители похоронили на берегу реки. Тело четвертого до сих пор не найдено. Информация о погибших пилотах будет передана их родственникам.

ЕР-2 (ДБ-240) — дальний бомбардировщик, спроектированный в ОКБ-240 под руководством В. Г. Ермолаева. Является развитием пассажирского самолета «Сталь-7», сконструированного в НИИ ГВФ авиаконструктором Р. Л. Бартини. Опытный ДБ-240 впервые поднялся в воздух 14 мая 1940 года, а серийное производство начато в октябре 1940 года. Самолет принимал участие в налетах на Берлин, совершенных советской авиацией с 7 августа по 5 сентября 1941 года. "

Легендарный Ер-2, бомбивший Берлин, найден под Калугой - Телеканал «Звезда»



Поисковики подняли со дна Угры обломки советского бомбардировщика ЕР-2

https://regnum.ru/news/society/2147686.html

https://vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/0/co/167215.htm 

Обсуждение :

• Просмотр темы - Ер-2 420 ап дд 07.10.1941г. река Угра Калужская область.

----------


## OKA

"Ровно 75 лет назад, 4 июля 1941 года, началось создание входивших в систему ПВО Москвы световых прожекторных полей в районе Можайска — на наиболее вероятном направлении полета германской авиации к Москве. «Газета.Ru» публикует рассекреченные данные из военных архивов о частях и соединениях, отразивших в июле 1941 года первый гитлеровский авианалет на столицу.

Вопросы противовоздушной обороны важнейших административно-политических и промышленных центров государства, особенно столичного региона, всегда находились в центре внимания политического и военного руководства СССР. Благодаря напряженным усилиям страны и вооруженных сил в предвоенные годы была создана (а в последующем и значительно усилена) весьма эффективная система ПВО Москвы, которая выдержала суровый экзамен в июле 1941 года.

«Газета.Ru» публикует рассекреченные данные из военных архивов об отразившем в июле 1941 года первый гитлеровский авианалет на столицу командном пункте ПВО Москвы, боевом, численном составе и укомплектованности 1-го корпуса ПВО, формах и способах борьбы с воздушным противником.

К отражению удара оказались готовы

В составе 1-го корпуса ПВО, предназначенного для обороны столицы СССР города Москвы, по состоянию на 1 июня 1941 года имелось: шесть зенитных артиллерийских полков (зенап) среднего калибра (СК), один зенитно-пулеметный полк, два зенитно-прожекторных полка, два полка аэростатов заграждения (АЗ), два полка воздушного наблюдения, оповещения и связи (ВНОС), отдельный радиобатальон ВНОС, отдельный батальон связи, одна авиационная эскадрилья, отдельный авиационный отряд, узел связи. Зенапы, входившие в состав корпуса, имели в своем составе по пять дивизионов среднего калибра (по пять батарей в каждом дивизионе (четыре зенитные пушки в батарее), дивизион малого калибра (три батареи), прожекторный батальон (пять рот) и парковую батарею.

Основное вооружение полка включало сто 85-мм зенитных пушек, 12 зенитных пушек калибра 37 мм, 25 зенитных пулеметов калибра 12,7 мм, 30 станций «Прожзвук», 30 прожекторных станций 3-15-4Б. Зенитно-пулеметный полк имел на вооружении 81 счетверенную установку калибра 7,62 мм. Зенитно-прожекторные полки включали три прожекторных батальона, по три роты в каждом. Рота включала четыре прожекторных взвода и взвод связи. По штату в полку было 36 станций «Прожзвук» и 108 станций 3-15-4Б. Станция-искатель «Прожзвук» представляла собой звукоулавливатель ЗТ-5, который был смонтирован на трехосном автомобиле ЗиС-6. Работа станции-искателя синхронизировалась через специальный пост управления с прожекторной станцией 3-15-4.

Полки аэростатов заграждения имели по два дивизиона, где предусматривалось 216 постов.

Полки ВНОС включали по четыре батальона. В каждом полку предусматривалось развертывание 304 постов. В состав радиобатальона ВНОС входили две радиолокационные станции РУС-1 и одна станция РУС-2. Основным видом связи, при помощи которой осуществлялось управление частями ПВО Москвы, являлась проводная телефонная связь. Радиосвязь применялась в основном в истребительной авиации и службе ВНОС. Всего на вооружении частей и подразделений корпуса имелось 372 85-мм зенитные пушки, 176 зенитных пушек калибра 76 мм, 28 зенитных пушек (37 мм), 100 зенитных пулеметов, 318 зенитных прожекторов, 68 аэростатов заграждения.

По штату в войсках корпуса насчитывалось 21 тыс. 402 военнослужащих, из них 2 тыс. 433 офицера, 4 тыс. 974 сержанта, 13 тыс. 995 солдат.

Строительство командного пункта ПВО Москвы началось 7 апреля 1934 года и осуществлялось силами московского Метростроя. 1 сентября 1937 года работы были завершены и командный пункт был принят правительственной комиссией 20 декабря.

Строительство нового командного пункта велось под легендой строительства «трансформаторной подстанции №20». Командный пункт находился на глубине 50 м и представлял собой двухэтажное помещение прямоугольной формы. С правой стороны этого прямоугольного помещения был расположен коридор, который проходил от лифта, ведущего в наземное сооружение, до запасного выхода на станцию метро «Кировская». Слева от коридора размещались рабочие комнаты лиц боевого расчета.

Боевой расчет мог находиться на рабочих местах продолжительное время. Были предусмотрены помещения вспомогательного назначения: для отдыха, буфет, душевая, перевязочная, для связных, туалет и другие.

Для технического оборудования командного пункта предназначались специальные помещения, где размещались фильтровая, силовая и вентиляционные установки, аккумуляторная, коммутаторная для автоматики. Командный пункт был оборудован всеми необходимыми системами жизнеобеспечения: приточной и вытяжной вентиляцией, водоснабжением, освещением (в том числе аварийным), отоплением, канализацией и дренажом. Таким образом,
командный пункт 1-го корпуса ПВО на тот период времени являлся самым совершенным техническим сооружением в системе пунктов управления войсками в стране. Он отвечал всем требованиям, предъявляемым к объектам такого рода, и обеспечивал управление войсками в условиях длительных налетов авиации противника.

Технические решения, заложенные еще в предвоенные годы, будут актуальны и востребованы вплоть до 80-х годов. Впоследствии опыт сооружения командного пункта 1-го корпуса ПВО будет использован при сооружении всех пунктов управления в Вооруженных силах страны.

В связи с формированием 1-го корпуса ПВО (в 1938 году), а также завершением оборудования защищенного КП ПВО Москвы руководством страны было принято решение о строительстве нового здания для управления 1-го корпуса ПВО. Место было выбрано оригинально — на площадке, которая находилась над КП ПВО по адресу ул. Кирова, 33 (ныне — ул. Мясницкая).

В середине июня 1941 года, буквально за несколько дней до начала войны, в только что построенном новом здании были размещены управления Московской зоны ПВО и 1-го корпуса ПВО. Необходимо отметить, что и последующие органы управления ПВО Москвы и Центрального промышленного района вплоть до середины 2009 года размещались именно в этом поистине легендарном здании.

К 15 июля 1941 года формируется 6-й истребительно-авиационный корпус (ИАК). В оперативном отношении корпус подчинялся командиру 1-го корпуса ПВО. Управление 6-го ИАК также было размещено в новом здании на ул. Кирова, 33. В составе 6-го ИАК имелось одиннадцать истребительно-авиационных полков, на вооружении которых (по состоянию на 1 мая 1941 года) по штату имелось 585 боевых самолетов: 170 МиГ-3, 75 ЛаГГ-3, 95 Як-1, 200 И-16, 45 И-153. Каждый ИАП включал четыре эскадрильи, всего 63 боевых самолета. К началу войны в истребительно-авиационных полках имелось 387 боеготовых экипажей, из них 175 экипажей имели самолеты Як-1, МиГ-3, ЛаГГ-3, остальные 212 — самолеты И-16 и И-153.

Истребительно-авиационные полки располагались на аэродромах вокруг Москвы в радиусе 100–120 км, преимущественно на северо-западном, западном и юго-западном направлениях.

В основе ПВО Москвы лежал принцип круговой эшелонированной обороны с усилением западного и южного направлений. Система зенитного огня предусматривала создание наибольшей плотности непосредственно вокруг Москвы и глубины зоны, позволяющей держать авиацию противника под огневым воздействием до ее подхода к рубежам бомбометания. Зенитная артиллерия малого калибра и зенитные пулеметы предназначались для непосредственного прикрытия объектов обороны — Кремля, важных административных зданий, вокзалов, электростанций, позиций подразделений противовоздушной обороны. Зенитно-прожекторные батальоны зенитно-артиллерийских полков использовались в первую очередь в интересах самих полков. Интервалы между такими подразделениями составляли 4–6 км, передний край световой зоны на 6–7 км выходил за границу огня зенитной артиллерии. Зенитно-прожекторные полки должны были создавать световые прожекторные поля для обеспечения боевых действий авиации ночью.

Из-за ограниченного количества зенитных прожекторов было развернуто шесть световых полей на наиболее вероятных маршрутах полета вражеской авиации.

При этом предполагалось, что самолеты противника, освещенные в световых полях зон воздействия истребительной авиации и прошедшие без ее воздействия, будут передаваться освещенными в световую зону зенитно-прожекторных батальонов зенитно-артиллерийских полков.

Система наблюдательных постов ВНОС Московской зоны ПВО была организована в несколько круговых поясов вокруг столицы. Посты располагались на расстоянии около 10 км, тем самым исключив пролет авиации без ее обнаружения. Всего было организовано три-пять полос: первая на расстоянии 15–20 км от центра города, последующие с интервалом 20–25 км. Дальние полосы постов были организованы на удалении 100–150 и 200–250 км от города. Необходимо учесть и то, что на всех позициях зенитной артиллерии всех калибров располагались свои посты наблюдения. В черте города посты наблюдения располагались, как правило, на крышах высотных домов. Кроме того, в систему постов ВНОС были включены радиолокационные станции, позиции которых, как правило, совмещались.

Несмотря на принимаемые меры, 24 июня 1941 года были вскрыты серьезные недостатки в вопросах взаимодействия между силами и средствами ПВО и ВВС.

В районе полуночи на командный пункт Московской зоны ПВО с постов ВНОС стали поступать доклады о полете в направлении столицы большой группы самолетов. Силы и средства ПВО были приведены в готовность номер один. При подходе бомбардировщиков к рубежам перехвата сначала воздушный бой начала истребительная авиация 6-го ИАК, затем в бой вступила зенитная артиллерия 1-го корпуса ПВО.
Бой продолжался около часа — сбили четыре самолета. Оказалось, что это были свои самолеты, возвращавшиеся с боевого вылета.

Личный состав ВНОС, не имея достаточной практики в опознавании самолетов в ночное время, принял летящие самолеты за бомбардировщики противника. Негативную роль в данной ситуации сыграли доклады от различных инстанций ВВС о том, что в данном районе наших самолетов нет. Разбор этого инцидента проводил лично Иосиф Сталин.

Примечательно то, что 21 июля 1941 года, за несколько часов до первого налета на Москву, под руководством начальника Красной армии генерала армии Георгия Жукова на картах было проведено командно-штабное учение по теме «Ведение боевых действий Московской зоны ПВО при отражении массированного удара авиации противника в дневное время». В нем задействовали оперативные группы штабов 1-го корпуса ПВО и 6-го ИАК. Учение длилось с 17.00 до 20.00. Жуков дал в целом положительную оценку проведенной тренировке и поручил на следующий день подготовить учение по организации боевых действий при отражении массированного удара авиации в ночных условиях.

Первый налет

В середине июля 1941 года в рамках общего плана наступления в глубь советской территории гитлеровское командование специально рассмотрело вопрос о подготовке и проведении массированных налетов авиации на Москву. В приказе от 8 июля

Гитлер потребовал массированными налетами разрушить Москву и сровнять ее с землей.

Цель первых воздушных бомбардировок Москвы была сформулирована им 14 июля: «Нанести удар по центру большевистского сопротивления и воспрепятствовать организованной эвакуации русского правительственного аппарата». В директиве №33 от 19 июля 1941 года, определявшей дальнейший план ведения войны на востоке, Гитлер вновь потребовал развернуть воздушное наступление на Москву. Немецко-фашистское командование в соответствии с этими требованиями создало специальную авиационную группировку из состава лучших эскадр ВВС для бомбардировки Москвы. В ее состав вошли 3-я, 28-я и 54-я бомбардировочные эскадры, 53-я бомбардировочная эскадра «Легион Кондор», 55-я бомбардировочная эскадра особого назначения «Гриф» и 100-я бомбардировочная группа. При этом 22-я и 55-я эскадры придавались 2-му воздушному флоту, на командование которого возлагалось руководство всей авиацией, предназначенной для бомбардировки Москвы. Многие из этих эскадр раньше принимали активное участие в нанесении воздушных ударов по городам республиканской Испании, Польши, Франции, Англии, Югославии и Греции.

К середине июля авиационная группировка противника имела более 300 бомбардировщиков новейших типов — Хейнкель-111, Юнкерс-88, Дорнье-215. Они чаще всего и участвовали в налетах на Москву.

Экипажи эскадр были укомплектованы опытными летчиками и штурманами, хорошо подготовленными к длительным ночным полетам. Многие из командиров воздушных кораблей были в звании полковника. Почти каждый член экипажа имел награды, в том числе и железные кресты, полученные за бомбардировку городов Западной Европы. Взлет бомбардировщиков для последующего нанесения массированного удара по Москве осуществлялся с аэродромов из районов Бреста, Барановичей, Бобруйска и Минска. Оперативное построение авиации в ударе — четыре эшелона с интервалом 30–40 минут. В первом эшелоне действовало около 70 самолетов. Основные группы самолетов действовали с северо-западного, западного и юго-западного направлений. Высота полета самолетов составляла около 2000 м. Для взаимодействия в ходе полета и нанесения ударов по объектам экипажи самолетов использовали радиомаяки и световые сигналы. Относительно малая высота полета самолетов противника свидетельствует о недооценке системы ПВО Москвы и уверенности в безнаказанности своих действий, что облегчило силам и средствам ПВО борьбу с самолетами противника.

Уже в 22.00 мск 21 июля 1941 года командиру 1-го корпуса ПВО генерал-майору артиллерии Даниилу Журавлеву поступил доклад об обнаружении самолетов противника. Сначала начала поступать информация о полете больших групп бомбардировщиков в направлении столицы с линии наблюдательных постов Рославль — Смоленск, затем радиолокационная станция РУС-2 (Можайск) подтвердила полет более двухсот самолетов на Москву.

После объявления воздушной тревоги на командный пункт прибыл Сталин. По свидетельству очевидцев, в его поведении чувствовалось внутреннее напряжение, однако он абсолютно не вмешивался в действия тех, кто руководил отражением первого налета. Продолжительность массированного удара составила около пяти часов.

В ходе боевых действий авиация 6-го ИАК совершила 173 самолето-вылета, провела 25 воздушных боев и сбила 12 бомбардировщиков. Зенитная артиллерия и зенитные пулеметы израсходовали 16 тыс. 201 снаряд СК и 13 тыс. 280 снарядов МК, около 130 тыс. патронов и сбили 10 самолетов противника.

Многие бомбардировщики, получив повреждения, отклонялись от боевого курса. К столице прорвались лишь отдельные самолеты. Всего самолетам противника удалось сбросить около 100 т фугасных бомб и около 45 тыс. зажигательных бомб. Применение зажигательных бомб в первую очередь обусловливалось наличием в столице множества деревянных зданий и строений.

В результате налета пострадали 792 человека (130 убито, 241 тяжело ранен, 421 получил легкие ранения), разрушено 37 зданий, возникли 1166 очагов пожаров, повреждено два водопровода, разбито до 100 километров железнодорожных путей и 19 вагонов с грузом. Несколько бомб упало на территорию Кремля.

В своем донесении комендант Московского Кремля на имя наркома внутренних дел СССР Лаврентия Берии указал, что на охраняемые объекты в течение 5,5 часа налета самолеты противника сбросили две фугасные бомбы (одна не взорвалась, вторая не причинила вреда) и девять зажигательных бомб (две не сработали, остальные не причинили вреда).

Оценку действий сил и средств ПВО столицы во время отражения первого массированного налета Сталин дал в своем приказе №241 от 22 июля 1941 года — за проявленное мужество и умение в отражении налета вражеской авиации всему личному составу объявлена благодарность. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 21 июля 1941 года 83 военнослужащих были награждены орденами и медалями.

Это был первый приказ народного комиссара обороны СССР с объявлением личному составу благодарности. Аналогичные приказы стали регулярными только с 1943 года.

При отражении ударов воздушного противника части зенитной артиллерии (ЗА) применяли в основном заградительный огонь. Подобный вид стрельбы требовал расхода большого количества боеприпасов, так как требовалось создание стены огня на большом пространстве по фронту, высоте и глубине. За первое полугодие подразделениями ЗА было израсходовано 741 тыс. снарядов среднего калибра. Из этого количества только 26 тыс. снарядов было израсходовано на стрельбу непосредственно по самолетам противника, остальные были израсходованы на заградительный огонь.

К 19 августа 1941 года вокруг Москвы было создано сплошное кольцо световых прожекторных полей, что значительно повышало эффективность боевых действий истребительной авиации в ночных условия. Наиболее продолжительные налеты на Москву были осуществлены с 24 на 25 сентября (5 часов 42 минуты) и со 2 на 3 октября (5 часов 30 минут). Остальные налеты длились от одного до трех часов. Всего на Москву было совершено 134 массированных налета, в которых участвовало 8595 самолетов противника. Из них к объектам города прорвалось всего 242 самолета, или 2,88 процента от общего количества участвующих в налетах.

В докладной наркому внутренних дел Берии от 24 ноября 1941 года указывалось, что с начала первого налета всего на город было сброшено 1521 фугасная и 56 тыс. 620 зажигательных бомб.

В результате воздушных ударов погибли 1327 человек, 1931 ранен, уничтожено 402 жилых здания, разрушены объекты на 22 промышленных предприятиях. Такие относительно незначительные потери и ущерб (в сравнении с результатами налетов, к примеру, на Лондон и Варшаву) стали результатом постоянных налетов и бомбардировок почти за полгода.

Очевидно, что германское руководство ожидало совсем другого."


«Газета.Ru» публикует рассекреченные данные о первом налете ВВС Германии на Москву в июле 1941 года - Газета.Ru


Про аэростатчиц :

http://psina-zloj.livejournal.com/1069.html

http://psina-zloj.livejournal.com/15218.html

----------


## OKA

"Останки советских летчиков с воинскими почестями захоронили в Чехии

В чешском городе Глучин Моравско-Силезского края на кладбище красноармейцев с воинскими почестями захоронены останки двух советских летчиков - Григория Рогачко и Евгения Слюсаренко. 

Данное захоронение является одним из крупнейших захоронений советских воинов на территории Чехии: в расположенных там братских могилах покоится прах 3895 красноармейцев.

Ранее летчики считались пропавшими без вести.

В августе 2015 года чешским поисковикам удалось обнаружить место падения советского истребителя ЯК-9 (серийный номер 5315374), который упал 15 апреля 1945 года в городе Забрег у Глучина. В его обломках спустя 70 лет были обнаружены останки 25-летнего пилота гвардии лейтенанта Евгения Ивановича Слюсаренко. Советский истребитель и пилот были идентифицированы благодаря найденному серийному номеру двигателя самолета и сохранившимся архивным документам из ЦАМО Российской Федерации.

А уже в сентябре 2015 года в деревне Петровице-у-Карвине были найдены и подняты обломки другого советского истребителя американского производства Bell P-39 Q-25 Airacobra (серийный номер 44-32665), который был сбит немецкой зенитной артиллерией и упал в болотах возле железной дороги более 70 лет назад.

Американский истребитель, доставленный из США в СССР в годы Второй мировой войны по договору займа и лизинга (так называемый «ленд – лиз») был сбит 13 апреля 1945 года. Из российских архивных документов стало известно, что погибший – 27-летний советский летчик лейтенант Григорий Сергеевич Рогачко – штурман и заместитель командира эскадрильи 268 истребительного полка 310-й истребительной авиационной дивизии ПВО. На месте крушения кроме фрагментов самолета, были найдены фрагменты личных вещей и останки летчика.

Самолет Bell P-39 Aircobra представляет собой редкую и технически уникальную конструкцию, с двигателем, установленным в пространстве позади пилота, пневматической пушкой М-4 калибра 37 мм и двумя пулеметами Браунинга калибра 12,7 мм.

 Согласно архивным документам гвардии лейтенант Евгений Иванович Слюсаренко, родился в Киеве в 1920 г., был призван Петровским РВК в 1939 г., а старший лейтенант Григорий Сергеевич Рогачко из деревни Гродовка, Донецкой области, 1918 г.р.

Церемония прошла с участием почетного караула и членов клуба военной истории, которые в форме красноармейцев периода Великой Отечественной войны возложили венки к месту захоронения.

Имена пилотов удалось установить благодаря сохранившимся архивным документам и антропологической экспертизе, проведенной при участии Представительства Министерства обороны Российской Федерации по организации и ведению военно-мемориальной работы в Чешской Республике.

«Сегодня мы прощаемся не с безвестными героями: благодаря усиленной поисковой работе, многие люди в Моравии и Силезии теперь знают их имена и подвиг, который они совершили. Таким образом, за сухой фразой «Не вернулся с боевого вылета» нам открылись целые человеческие судьбы», — отметил в своем выступлении Почетный консул Российской Федерации в Остраве Алеш Зедник.

В церемонии захоронения приняли участие Генеральный Консул Российской Федерации в Брно А.Н. Будаев, Почетный консул России в Остраве А. Зедник, староста г. Глучин П. Пашек, военный и военно-воздушный атташе Российской Федерации в Чешской Республике И.В. Щепин, руководитель Представительства Министерства обороны Российской Федерации по организации и ведению военно-мемориальной работы в Чешской Республики В.В. Коннов, представители русской диаспоры и русской православной церкви, а также представители чешских ветеранских и общественных организаций..."

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2094222@egNews

----------


## ivanovodessa

Надо понимать ,что генконсул  по буеракам  ходил, разыскивая остатки  самолетов,почетный консул,по-нечетным в ЦАМО  номера  сличал,ну а уж  САМ -атташе ВВС В  ОБД героев  отыскал.Картина маслом."Один с плошкой,семеро с ложкой"

----------


## OKA

> Надо понимать ,что генконсул  по буеракам  ходил, разыскивая остатки  самолетов,почетный консул,по-нечетным в ЦАМО  номера  сличал,ну а уж  САМ -атташе ВВС В  ОБД героев  отыскал.Картина маслом."Один с плошкой,семеро с ложкой"


Нашли чешские поисковики, в церемонии захоронения приняли участие должностные лица, как положено. Что тут надо понимать? Что не так? 
Где-то сносят памятники советским солдатам, где-то их устанавливают.

  

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2094222@egNews


Пример нормального отношения к захоронениям :

"МОСКВА, 26 авг — РИА Новости. Военные поисковики из России и военнослужащие Бундесвера завершили совместную работу по благоустройству захоронений советских и немецких солдат времен Великой Отечественной войны на территории Германии, сообщил в пятницу начальник управления Минобороны РФ по увековечению памяти погибших при защите Отечества Владимир Попов.

Российские военнослужащие находились в Германии по приглашению немецкой стороны. Совместные работы проводились 15-26 августа.

"Военнослужащие 90-го отдельного специального поискового батальона Западного военного округа и Бундесвера завершили совместные работы по благоустройству могил советских и немецких военнослужащих на территории Германии. В Лебусе военнослужащие РФ и Германии приняли участие в церемонии захоронения останков 38 советских солдат, погибших в последние месяцы Великой Отечественной войны и обнаруженных в ходе поисковых, а также строительных работ на территории земли Бранденбург в 2015-2016 годах", — сказал Попов.

Он добавил, что российские и немецкие военнослужащие также приняли участие в церемонии захоронения на немецком солдатском кладбище Хальбе останков более 70 немецких солдат, погибших в апрельских боях 1945 года. Кроме того, военнослужащие двух стран выполнили работы по благоустройству воинских захоронений и возложили венки на советских воинских захоронениях в Потсдаме, в Райтвайне, в Трептов-парке, на мемориале "Зееловские высоты".

"На 2017 год планируются совместные мероприятия с военнослужащими бундесвера на территории России. Приглашение от российской стороны будет подготовлено и направлено немецкой стороне установленным порядком осенью этого года. На лето 2017 года запланирован выезд российско-германской рекогносцировочной группы в города Псков и Остров Псковской области для подготовки совместных поисковых работ на землях Минобороны России", — подчеркнул Попов.

Советское воинское кладбище в Лебусе с 1994 года является центральным воинским захоронением, использующимся для погребения советских солдат, погибших в ходе Второй мировой войны на территории земли Бранденбург и обнаруживаемых по сей день. К настоящему времени на кладбище площадью более 7 тысяч квадратных метров захоронено около 5 тысяч известных и неизвестных красноармейцев."

https://ria.ru/krd/20160826/1475326075.html

Ну а в местах скопления "скакальцев" отношение , надо понимать , другое.

----------


## Fencer

Много исторического материала по Гвардейскому Братиславскому авиационному полку https://ok.ru/group55875398467627/photos

----------


## Fencer

19-е Передвижные Авиаремонтные Мастерские https://ok.ru/group/50677426946268

----------


## Fencer

Вклад заводчан в Победу Пресс-центр
Победа! 75 лет Победа! 70 лет

----------


## Fencer

> Вклад заводчан в Победу Пресс-центр
> Победа! 75 лет Победа! 70 лет


Авиационный завод Комсомольска-на-Амуре в годы войны Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

Два бомбардировщика времен Второй мировой войны нашли в Хабаровском крае https://habarov.today/2020-05-12/dva...barovskom-krae

----------


## Fencer

Международный военный форум (International Military Forum) МВФ

----------

